# What are your attitudes about Homosexuals?



## JimBowie1958 (Jun 5, 2014)

What are your attitudes about Homosexuals?


----------



## I.P.Freely (Jun 5, 2014)

same as they are to heterosexuals.


----------



## Pennywise (Jun 5, 2014)

I look at them the same way I do a cripple or a retard- they are abnormal but it's probably not their fault.


----------



## Silhouette (Jun 5, 2014)

My attitude towards them is the same as my attitude towards bulimics or other eating disorders.  They are reproductive dysfunctionals.  No reason to hate or support what they do, either one.  Plenty of reason though to stop their subculture from taking over what we describe as normal reproductive behaviors.

Bulimics' "eating orientation" means throwing up after they eat in an addictive quest to stay thin.  Doesn't mean we have to force restaurant owners to provide vomit urns because of their learned behavioral dysfunction.  Likewise, we don't have to retool our society's description of the reproductive pair we want to elevate as "only legitimately married", to include those people incapable of reproducing 100% of the time.

You don't throw up your food habitually after you eat and get society's stamp of "normal".  Likewise, you don't try to reproduce with another man's lower digestive tract and call that "sex" and get society's stamp of "normal" via marriage.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 5, 2014)

All homos need be locked up so they can receive treatment for their mental illness.

Those who are cured of their affection can be released back into society.

The incurable homos should stay incarcerated for reasons of public safety.

It's the most humane thing to do.    ..


----------



## jillian (Jun 5, 2014)

JimBowie1958 said:


> What are your attitudes about Homosexuals?



I don't care about people's sexuality so long as we're talking consenting adults (just to fend off the lunatic sheep bonking crowd).

I do care about the homophobes who claim to hate gubmint but then want their bigotry and hatred to affect others' rights.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 5, 2014)

Some are fun to be with, some are total assholes

Just like everyone else


----------



## jillian (Jun 5, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> All homos need be locked up so they can receive treatment for their mental illness.
> 
> Those who are cured of their affection can be released back into society.
> 
> ...



I have a better idea... go live in iran


----------



## Nutz (Jun 5, 2014)

JimBowie1958 said:


> What are your attitudes about Homosexuals?



I wonder, what are your attitudes about gays. How many dicks did you suck while you were in prison?   Convict.

As for me, it is a poor lifestyle choice.  Nonetheless, they are people and deserve to be treated as such when it comes to interpersonal situations.  When it comes to the political issues like gay marriage, my attitude doesn't change, but I can still disagree with them without being homophobic, hate, personal or generalized attacks.


----------



## Nutz (Jun 5, 2014)

Pennywise said:


> I look at them the same way I do a cripple or a retard- they are abnormal but it's probably not their fault.



That is how I feel about Matthew.  He is a retarded gimp, its not his fault.  But it is his fault he is a racist douchebag.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jun 5, 2014)

jillian said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > What are your attitudes about Homosexuals?
> ...



And this non-issue really brings them out of the woodwork. 

I agree completely - between consenting adults is no one's business, they should have the same rights as everyone else and the sicko phobes need to mind their own business.


----------



## jillian (Jun 5, 2014)

Nutz said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > What are your attitudes about Homosexuals?
> ...



it's not a CHOICE. 

you can "disagree" (though I don't know how you disagree with what people are born) as long as you don't try to marginalize them and make them second class citizens.

then you're good.... even if you're wrong.


----------



## I.P.Freely (Jun 5, 2014)

Nutz said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > What are your attitudes about Homosexuals?
> ...


nah they put nonces in their own section so unless Jimmy volunteered to smoke the one eyed trouser snake........okay he was first in the queue.


----------



## Mr Natural (Jun 5, 2014)

Live and let live.  That's my attitude.

As long as they're not bothering me, I don't care what they do.

But the fact that they freak out the Bible thumping holier-than-thou crowd gives me much pleasure.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jun 5, 2014)

Silhouette said:


> My attitude towards them is the same as my attitude towards bulimics or other eating disorders.  They are reproductive dysfunctionals.  No reason to hate or support what they do, either one.  Plenty of reason though to stop their subculture from taking over what we describe as normal reproductive behaviors.
> 
> Bulimics' "eating orientation" means throwing up after they eat in an addictive quest to stay thin.  Doesn't mean we have to force restaurant owners to provide vomit urns because of their learned behavioral dysfunction.  Likewise, we don't have to retool our society's description of the reproductive pair we want to elevate as "only legitimately married", to include those people incapable of reproducing 100% of the time.
> 
> You don't throw up your food habitually after you eat and get society's stamp of "normal".  Likewise, you don't try to reproduce with another man's lower digestive tract and call that "sex" and get society's stamp of "normal" via marriage.



I totally agree and find the comparison to the digestive system very illuminating.

One day we will wake up and realize how precious human life really is again, and abortion and homosexual militancy will voluntarily vanish over night from shame, believe it or not.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 5, 2014)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> > My attitude towards them is the same as my attitude towards bulimics or other eating disorders.  They are reproductive dysfunctionals.  No reason to hate or support what they do, either one.  Plenty of reason though to stop their subculture from taking over what we describe as normal reproductive behaviors.
> ...



Actually, it is those like you that will disappear


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jun 5, 2014)

jillian said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > What are your attitudes about Homosexuals?
> ...



Great, so you condemn pedophiles like Harvey Milk, too? Good stuff.....

meaning you spout typical libtard bullshit as you would likely support any honor given to Milk's memory like any other libtard, but you still spit out the polemical points reflexively.

Stop it with the hypocritical posturing, PC Nazi. You would not do a god damned thing to upset your queer superiors and you know it. You will endorse anything  they tell you to because that is what stupid morons like you do.



jillian said:


> I do care about the homophobes who claim to hate gubmint but then want their bigotry and hatred to affect others' rights.



Lol, you care? Bullshit, you hate and you cant wait to see social conservatives crushed and imprisoned if possible.

And that might happen, but in the end, the Church will be triumphant.


----------



## Silhouette (Jun 5, 2014)

When you start tying abortion with gay rights, you completely lose me.  And the entire middle block of voters along with me.  People on the right always make this mistake.  Whereas they could harvest the crap out of votes in the middle and later bring on their crusade of abortion once in power, they instead try to appeal to the working man why that prostitute he banged in a weak moment last week shouldn't bring the baby he accidentally made in her to full term and call it his.  

This is the reality of the grunts in gruntland.. [the middle].  The wise wouldn't join the two issues at the hip.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jun 5, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Silhouette said:
> ...



Plenty of fascists like you have said that over the millennia and all have been wrong, and you will too, stupid fool.

We will win, and you will be forgotten.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 5, 2014)

JimBowie1958 said:


> What are your attitudes about Homosexuals?



That we should stop laughing so loudly at you?


----------



## Pennywise (Jun 5, 2014)




----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jun 5, 2014)

Silhouette said:


> When you start *tying abortion with gay rights, you completely lose me. * And the entire middle block of voters along with me.  People on the right always make this mistake.  Whereas they could harvest the crap out of votes in the middle and later bring on their crusade of abortion once in power, they instead try to appeal to the working man why that prostitute he banged in a weak moment last week shouldn't bring the baby he accidentally made in her to full term and call it his.
> 
> This is the reality of the grunts in gruntland.. [the middle].  The wise wouldn't join the two issues at the hip.



It is the larger picture, where a few extremists have had a long reaching impact on attitudes about various things in our society.

The people I refer to are the people who believe that the planet is over populated. This is a very common attitude found among the oligarchs and they sponsor various efforts to reduce the population like abortion and homosexual behavior becoming normalized.

When enough of the oligarchs realize how stupid they have been, losing the most precious of all resources that being the human mind, and it will slowly phase in over a decade or two, then support for abortion and homosexual normalization will vanish. Old bigotries will return, and the old victims newly abandoned once again will cry for help from those disposed to give it to anyone that needs it because it is the Christian thing to do.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 5, 2014)

JimBowie1958 said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...



Harvey Milk was not a pedophile.  That has be debunked several times...Either you are dishonest or stupid...Which is it?   Both, maybe?


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jun 5, 2014)

Pennywise said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VufZL24Pufc


----------



## Silhouette (Jun 5, 2014)

bodecea said:


> Harvey Milk was not a pedophile.  That has be debunked several times...Either you are dishonest or stupid...Which is it?   Both, maybe?



Are you defining "debunked" here as LGBTs going around the world and finding every single copy of Milk's biography, written by his gay journalist friend who was famous for his unwavering honesty and credibility, and tearing out the pages that describe how Milk sodomized [took as his "lover"] a 16 year old minor and at the same time officiated as the poor boy's guardian/father figure?

Did they tear out the page too that describes why Milk discarded that boy for many others in similar fashion?  The page 180 of "The Mayor of Castro Street, The Life and Times of Harvey Milk" that said "Harvey Milk always had a penchant for young waifs with substance abuse problems", was just ripped out of every book on earth and burned?

Or did you mean y'all did your best to backpeddle and introduce strawmen when the debate came up in hopes everyone would think you "won" it?  

When you have sex with drug addicted minor boys who are mentally ill, as Jack Mckinley was when Milk started up with him, you are guilty of three felonies.  There are no mitigating circumstances.  That boy was thrice incapable of legal consent to sodomy....with his father figure...  It is YOU bodecea who are dishonest and quite stupid for championing and apologizing for a felonious child sex abuser as representative of your cult values...


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jun 5, 2014)

bodecea said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



Lol, he targeted drug addicted 16 year old boys. Most call that a pedophile, though the technical term is something else.

I don't care, I just know if he had done anything to my son he would have died earlier than he did.

But it is typical of PC Nazis like you to hide behind semantics.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jun 5, 2014)

jillian said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > All homos need be locked up so they can receive treatment for their mental illness.
> ...



So the USA is not fit for believing Muslims?

Who died and made you dicktator of the US?


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jun 5, 2014)

Silhouette said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Harvey Milk was not a pedophile.  That has be debunked several times...Either you are dishonest or stupid...Which is it?   Both, maybe?
> ...



Exactly.

And unfortunately I have to spread some more rep around before I can give you any more.

Bummer.


----------



## longknife (Jun 5, 2014)

I could care less what ANYONE does in private!

What I do object to is this constant demand to be given special privileges just because of a personal decision to live a particular lifestyle.

I am getting thoroughly disgusted with the robotic posts showing up on every discussion forum about the entire "gay" topic - a rather stupid name for such a tragic life.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jun 5, 2014)

JimBowie1958 said:


> What are your attitudes about Homosexuals?



Fortunately subjective opinions of ignorance and hate are irrelevant, where gay Americans constitute a class of persons entitled to Constitutional protections.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 5, 2014)

JimBowie1958 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...



Actually, it is those who think as you do who are driven from society

It happened with the racists in the 50s and 60s and it is happening to the fag haters now.

Lucky for you that you can still spout your hate on an anonymous message board


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jun 5, 2014)

jillian said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...




That is the nature of sin; it reinforces itself until it seems like normal behavior to engage in sexual immorality, lie reflexively, kill people for the convenience, or exploit human lives.

It is not one choice like, 'Well, I guess I am going to become a kleptomaniac.' It is that they steal so u that it becomes second nature and they scorch their moral conscience and it then becomes something done without thought or conscious decision.

But then gain, you are a PC Nazi, so you probably already understand this quite well from personal experience.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jun 5, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> All homos need be locked up so they can receive treatment for their mental illness.
> 
> Those who are cured of their affection can be released back into society.
> 
> ...



And here we see why gay Americans are very much in need of Constitutional protections.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jun 5, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Then we will build a new society as you secularists slaughter each other and have such low birth rates that you put yourselves into extinction. You guys cant function without honest people around you, though you would like to think otherwise.

This is why, though h atheist communists took 100%of all power in he Soviet Union, with no opponent left in any even remotest corner, within 90 years they were overturned and the church triumphant over them. And it want the limpristic phony Christians that regained control. It was the old hoarey version Russian Orthodox church that stayed true to its beliefs tat returned to power.

So even if you were right, which you wont be, but even if you were, it wouldnt last long, and the church will return triumphant once again and truly dance on you grave.



rightwinger said:


> It happened with the racists in the 50s and 60s and it is happening to the fag haters now.[/uote]
> 
> Back to equating black to queers, lol, and he bros just love that shit, lol. /s
> 
> ...


----------



## bodecea (Jun 5, 2014)

JimBowie1958 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (Jun 5, 2014)

Sex is awesome, but life is so much more than sex or sexual preference. "Straight" humans, "homo" humans... They are both equally confused about their sexuality because they both believe that they aren't capable of enjoying sexual encounters with humans outside of their preferred gender.

But just cause' they're confused about their inherant bisexuality doesn't mean they are confused about life, or possess some sort of "disorder."  

Nobody is "normal".  There is no such thing.  The ones who believe themselves to be just tend to be more indoctrinated.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 5, 2014)

*What are your attitudes about Homosexuals? *

That they are no different than Jim Bowie.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jun 5, 2014)

JimBowie1958 said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...



This from the ultimate anti-christian hypocrite on the board. 

You started this phony "poll" so you could go on another of your interminable anti-freedom, anti-America, anti-American, anti-Constitution, anti-Christian, anti-humanity rants.

You hate gays and you're scared to death of your own sexual feelings. Okay. Fine.

Who cares?

Really. 

Intelligent thinking people simply do not care what sickos like you believe. Christians do not care what sickos like you believe. 

You are a dinosaur, highly endangered, on your way out. As far as I'm concerned, you're NOT going fast enough and our world will be a better place after you're gone.


----------



## Sallow (Jun 5, 2014)

Not my bag.

Not my business.

And none of anyone's business.

They should have full rights and protections.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 5, 2014)

JimBowie1958 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...


----------



## Silhouette (Jun 5, 2014)

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> Sex is awesome, but life is so much more than sex or sexual preference. "Straight" humans, "homo" humans... *They are both equally confused about their sexuality because they both believe that they aren't capable of enjoying sexual encounters with humans outside of their preferred gender.*
> 
> But just cause' they're confused about their inherant bisexuality doesn't mean they are confused about life, or possess some sort of "disorder."
> 
> Nobody is "normal".  There is no such thing.  The ones who believe themselves to be just tend to be more indoctrinated.



You can enjoy sex with a lamp post too, doesn't mean society has to issue you the stamp of approval or a marriage license for doing so.

Just because someone binge eats doesn't mean they have a disorder [from their perspective at least].  The point is these are all behaviors, not race, and thereby subject to majority rule..


----------



## NLT (Jun 5, 2014)

*



			What are your attitudes about Homosexuals?
		
Click to expand...

*
I just wish they would shut the fuck up. Suck dick and eat pussy all you want, just quit making everything everyday about homos.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jun 5, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I am not an outcast by anyone I give a fuck about, dumbass.

But within 90 years you and your fellow queer cock suckers will be forgotten and no one will even bother to discuss you and your anti-Christian hatred.

You will join the other Nazis and communists in the trash pile of human history and the church will triumph.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 5, 2014)

I don't care what they do, but my definition of marriage is between two people of the opposite sex.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jun 5, 2014)

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> Sex is awesome, but life is so much more than sex or sexual preference. "Straight" humans, "homo" humans... They are both equally confused about their sexuality because they both believe that they aren't capable of enjoying sexual encounters with humans outside of their preferred gender.
> 
> But just cause' they're confused about their inherant bisexuality doesn't mean they are confused about life, or possess some sort of "disorder."
> 
> Nobody is "normal".  There is no such thing.  The ones who believe themselves to be just tend to be more indoctrinated.



Lol, so it is normal that there is no normal, lolol.

I get it, stupid bitch, you want no moral standards, but no society can endure that way.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 5, 2014)

DigitalDrifter said:


> I don't care what they do, but my definition of marriage is between two people of the opposite sex.



Then maybe you should only marry someone of the opposite sex


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jun 5, 2014)

bodecea said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Lol, no, we will remain in the USA and rebuild it when libtards like you have decimated your own numbers and your minority allies have finally abandoned you in disgust.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jun 5, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > I don't care what they do, but my definition of marriage is between two people of the opposite sex.
> ...



And maybe you should not be such a PC Nazi.


----------



## boedicca (Jun 5, 2014)

Homosexuals are people with the same rights to equal protection under the law as other people.


----------



## jillian (Jun 5, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Silhouette said:
> ...



hopefully


----------



## jillian (Jun 5, 2014)

JimBowie1958 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...



it isn't PC to defend against bigotry.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 5, 2014)

These threads make me cringe


----------



## Fang (Jun 5, 2014)

JimBowie1958 said:


> What are your attitudes about Homosexuals?



My attitude is they are what they are. It's not about what they should be allowed to do. It's a free country so they can and should do whatever they want. 

But I don't for one second buy into the "equality" argument. Gays are not equal to heteros. The two sets of unions are completely different. There was never any reason to change the generally accepted definition of marriage as a man and woman to include something else. A civil union with the same rights would have been just fine because it is in fact something different. The only reason to change marriage to include gays is to try and pretend it's the same thing. It's not. That's a fact. 

However, it is what it is and marriage is in fact changing to include unions other than one man/one woman. But that will not change the fact that coming out of the closet will always be met with disappointment for one's family members - mainly parents. It will always take one man and one woman to propagate and normal hetero guys will always find two men kissing disgusting. That is human nature and it won't change with the definition of marriage.

My answer always seems to piss people off. But it is the truth.


----------



## toastman (Jun 5, 2014)

The only ones that really bother me are the flashy ones. The ones who love the attention.


----------



## Mephisto (Jun 5, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> All homos need be locked up so they can receive treatment for their mental illness.
> 
> Those who are cured of their affection can be released back into society.
> 
> ...



I don't see how locking up gay men and women in confinement with each other will cure them on their 'illness"

In fact there's plenty of gay sex going on in prison and that's what straight men...

good job, you pretty much gave them their fantasy.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 5, 2014)

JimBowie1958 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...



You will have a long wait....sure you'll still be mobile by then?


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (Jun 5, 2014)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> > Sex is awesome, but life is so much more than sex or sexual preference. "Straight" humans, "homo" humans... They are both equally confused about their sexuality because they both believe that they aren't capable of enjoying sexual encounters with humans outside of their preferred gender.
> ...



My morality has nothing to do with society and everything to do with me.  I understand morality better than you think... and I am far beyond Good and Evil.

So embrace your "moral standards" for all I care, TinyJim.  It gives people like me something to exploit and take advantage of.

Its probably for the best that society does not fully adopt my mindset  A select few humans would evolve to become like Gods while the rest of the humans would be obliterated or enslaved.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jun 5, 2014)

CrusaderFrank said:


> These threads make me cringe



Why? What do you fear?


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jun 5, 2014)

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Goddess_Ashtara said:
> ...



Making yourself your own standard for morality is the core and essence of evil andalways as been. Thus Alister Crowley said, 'Go and do what thou will.' was the core of his evil religion.

You admit to what you don't realize is evil, how typical.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jun 5, 2014)

bodecea said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Mobile enough, bitch.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jun 5, 2014)

Mephisto said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > All homos need be locked up so they can receive treatment for their mental illness.
> ...



lol, I don't think that Sunni Man is thinking of Western style prisons; the kind he is likely thinking of wont be seeing that crap going on unless the guards do it.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 5, 2014)

JimBowie1958 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...



So...you think this "new society" will take place in your lifetime, Mr. "Christian"?


----------



## jillian (Jun 5, 2014)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Great, so you condemn pedophiles like Harvey Milk, too? Good stuff.....



not interested in your deflection and the BS non-sequiturs.

you're a bigot. own it.



> Stop it with the hypocritical posturing, PC Nazi. You would not do a god damned thing to upset your queer superiors and you know it. You will endorse anything  they tell you to because that is what stupid morons like you do.



you're ranting about "gay superiors" and you have the chutzpah to call *me* a moron.



loon.



> And that might happen, but in the end, the Church will be triumphant.



why would anyone care about your church? it has zero to do with our government or others' rights.

theocrats are funny.

but your church needs to be as far away from government as humanly possible. that's why we have a 1st amendment.

and you really shouldn't insult anyone else's intelligence when yours is so clearly limited.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jun 5, 2014)

bodecea said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Might, but it doesn't matter. I will be retired and enjoying my reward no matter how long you pervs keep up your illusory power.

But it should only be about three more generations and your numbers will be so reduced you wont be able to maintain your bullshit.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jun 5, 2014)

jillian said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Great, so you condemn pedophiles like Harvey Milk, too? Good stuff.....
> ...



Facet, you and your PC Nazis march to the tune the homosexuals call for you to march to.

It's just fact and everyone knows it.


----------



## Silhouette (Jun 5, 2014)

bodecea said:


> So...you think this "new society" will take place in your lifetime, Mr. "Christian"?



All it will take is a couple of actions on behalf of the US Supreme Court, re-asserting Windsor's premise that states determine if the behaviors of LGBT can be married.

And in Windsor that Finding was retroactive to the founding of the country.  So, immediately thereafter the only 3 states where gay marriage is legal a la Windsor will have to be expanded state by state with the church of LGBT campaigning individual voters there.  When the news of their icon Harvey Milk is published far and wide, and churches like LDS and the Vatican join the fray, the money will pour in to educate the voters in the respective states just how "cool" the new cult is; with their Messiah presiding as the father of a minor orphan boy while simultaneously ass-raping him.  And others just like him in sequence before a fellow democrat shot him.

At that precise point in time, the tide will turn on the new cult that is seeking to destroy christianity at the roots.  

Enjoy your reign of fascism while it lasts bodecea.


----------



## Mephisto (Jun 5, 2014)

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> My morality has nothing to do with society and everything to do with me.  I understand morality better than you think... and I am far beyond Good and Evil.
> 
> So embrace your "moral standards" for all I care, TinyJim.  It gives people like me something to exploit and take advantage of.
> 
> Its probably for the best that society does not fully adopt my mindset  A select few humans would evolve to become like Gods while the rest of the humans would be obliterated or enslaved.



I like your mindset


----------



## norwegen (Jun 5, 2014)

My boss is a teabagger, and his sister is a lesbian. We get along smashingly. I've had teabagger friends in the past, too. One friendship ended, though, when the guy came on to me and started feeling me up.

Live and let live, I say. Unfortunately, many teabaggers and lesbians have assumed a parochial and self-interested approach to government, making their cause a national cause and creating yet more faction in American polity.

The majority in this community do not adopt a _live and let live_ attitude.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jun 5, 2014)

I don't hate them or think that they should be ridiculed for their way of being, but I do not condone their way of being either.

God bless you always!!!   

Holly


----------



## bodecea (Jun 5, 2014)

JimBowie1958 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...



So...you WON'T be mobile.   Gee, your little version of the "rapture" won't be happening any time soon.   Check in Iran.   Their version of how religion should run government is more your style.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 5, 2014)

Silhouette said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > So...you think this "new society" will take place in your lifetime, Mr. "Christian"?
> ...



Ah....civil rights = fascism in your fantasy world.


----------



## boedicca (Jun 5, 2014)

JOSweetHeart said:


> I don't hate them or think that they should be ridiculed for their way of being, but I do not condone their way of being either.
> 
> God bless you always!!!
> 
> Holly





Tolerance is not the same as acceptance.

In a free society, I would hope we can all tolerate anyone who doesn't Hurt Other People or Steal Their Stuff.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jun 5, 2014)

Homosexuality is a benign and random abnormality that occurs with regularity.  It is an abnormality because it advances no cause of humanity.   Like a woman who might be born with a deformed uterus.  There's nothing wrong with her aside from that abnormality.  She will never have children and of course, if a deformed uterus were normal, there would be precious few in succeeding generations.

Homosexuality can neither help nor hurt any society in which it exists.   When this abnormality is considered a normal state of being, like anyone else, it becomes toxic to the culture in which it exists.   Once this aberration is considered normal, all other aberrations are considered normal.   Normalizing homosexuality is actually worse than being homosexual.  

No culture or civilization has survived the normalization of homosexuality.   Many have done so, starting with Babylonians.   As each culture collapsed and was overrun in turn, the normalization of homosexuality and recognition of same sex marriage has never survived and been passed on as a value to any other conquering horde.  That puts recognition of the value of homosexuality on the definite wrong side of history.

The normalization of homosexuality is not a cause of societal collapse, it is a symptom of a society that is already terminally ill.   By the time we get to normalizing homosexualty and accepting of same sex relationships the sick society has already accepted  all kinds of destructive ideals.   The idea of a mother and father to children has been dismissed as necessary.  The concept of marriage is in decline or gone.  The society has been hypersexualized with concentration on the oversexualization of children.  Religion is dismissed, the culture is drifting toward the domination of emotions with a rise in violence replacing kindness.  Not only to feel good, but to feel anything.   The acceptance of homosexuality is concomitant with the deification of self.    

Ideally homosexuality would be respected in its context, which is a perverted  behavior that really can't hurt you.   It should NOT be imposed on others who do not want to participate in someone else's perversion.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jun 5, 2014)

bodecea said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Lol, I don't believe in the Rapture, you stupid ****.

That is the problem with you PC Nazis, you really do not understand your opposition at all, you don't even realize that premillenialism is a evangelical and Pentecostal thing, and the vast majority of Catholics do not regard it as serious theology.

But you don't care because everything about your movement is based on fear, abuse of government power and convincing all the stupid people that everyone else thinks this is the 'new black'.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 5, 2014)

Katzndogz said:


> Homosexuality is a benign and random abnormality that occurs with regularity.  It is an abnormality because it advances no cause of humanity.   *Like a woman who might be born with a deformed uterus.*  There's nothing wrong with her aside from that abnormality.  She will never have children and of course, if a deformed uterus were normal, there would be precious few in succeeding generations.
> 
> Homosexuality can neither help nor hurt any society in which it exists.   When this abnormality is considered a normal state of being, like anyone else, it becomes toxic to the culture in which it exists.   Once this aberration is considered normal, all other aberrations are considered normal.   Normalizing homosexuality is actually worse than being homosexual.
> 
> ...



Is your theoretical woman allowed to legally marry?

Is your theoretical woman allowed to adopt?

Is your theoretical woman allowed to serve in the armed forces?

Is your theoretical woman protected from being fired due to her 'deformed uterus'?

Is it societially acceptable for your theoretical woman to be rejected by religions?

Is it acceptable for your theoretical woman to be held responsible for acts like hurricanes, tornados, and terrorist attacks?


----------



## boedicca (Jun 5, 2014)

Katzndogz said:


> H
> Homosexuality can neither help nor hurt any society in which it exists.




I disagree.   There is a role for everyone to further the future of a society.   Not everyone has to have children.

I can't remember where I read this, but the concept was that childless people are often freer to take risks than people who are responsible for raising children.   Such risks may be in the arts, exploration, public dissent....

Note that, during the Dark Ages, western knowledge was preserved by childless Monks...


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jun 5, 2014)

boedicca said:


> JOSweetHeart said:
> 
> 
> > I don't hate them or think that they should be ridiculed for their way of being, but I do not condone their way of being either.
> ...



So you cant tolerate libtards and their fascist leadership?

Lol, neither can I.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jun 5, 2014)

boedicca said:


> JOSweetHeart said:
> 
> 
> > I don't hate them or think that they should be ridiculed for their way of being, but I do not condone their way of being either.
> ...


To me, if a person can't stand to have something in their face, finding somewhere else to be is pretty much the only thing that they can do.

God bless you always!!!   

Holly


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jun 5, 2014)

boedicca said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > H
> ...



True, and now that permanent homosexual couples are forming, whatever genetics that contribute to that tendency are going to be bred out of the population.

And I think that is a bad thing for the nation, but good for the culture in the long term.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 5, 2014)

JimBowie1958 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...




Explain.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jun 5, 2014)

JOSweetHeart said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > JOSweetHeart said:
> ...



No Holly, it is not the only thing they can do, and our prisons have a lot of people that take that option instead of removing themselves.


----------



## boedicca (Jun 5, 2014)

JimBowie1958 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > JOSweetHeart said:
> ...




I tolerate their right to have their own opinions - but not their policies and actions which harm other people and take their stuff.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jun 5, 2014)

bodecea said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Homosexuality is a benign and random abnormality that occurs with regularity.  It is an abnormality because it advances no cause of humanity.   *Like a woman who might be born with a deformed uterus.*  There's nothing wrong with her aside from that abnormality.  She will never have children and of course, if a deformed uterus were normal, there would be precious few in succeeding generations.
> ...



Well, she's still a woman.  She's not pretending to be something other than a woman.  She's not pretending to be a husband, or a father.  She can legally marry a husband, and can adopt.   A deformed uterus is an abnormality, but she is capable of behaving normally when gays at least claim they are not capable of behaving normally.    Can she join the armed forces?  Why not?  But should the military have to pretend she can march farther than she really can or carry heavy loads when she clearly cannot.  Gays have never been fired because they are gay and I've known gays and lesbians for well over 60 years.  What they have been fired for is flaming.   They've been fired for making a coworker's life miserable, harassment, embarrassment.   They get fired when they start enforcing their behavior and they should be fired.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 5, 2014)

Katzndogz said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



Are you saying Lesbians are pretending to not be women?


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jun 5, 2014)

JimBowie1958 said:


> JOSweetHeart said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


True, but prison is for those who cross the line lawfully and since there is no law against homosexuality, people of the preference just have the Lord to face.

God bless you always!!!   

Holly


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jun 5, 2014)

bodecea said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



Something genetic makes some people hyperactive sexually, and it is about 30% of the population. These people range from philanderers to sexually obsessed people that engage in very risky behavior like unprotected orgies and swinger parties.

Most of these people are heterosexual, and almost all the rest are bisexual. The bisexuals drift in their behavior from preferring one sex or the other depending on what partners they find most compelling. A very small percentage develop an exclusive preference for the same sex and is only about 2% of the population.

These people, in my experience, seem to be very adventurous, risk taking, violent people. 

In the past social norms compelled them to marry and have kids, but gay marriage will let the air out of that whole thing, though a few do the demographic duty. Most of them see no obligation to sacrifice for children as everything is about them, their sensual obsessions and standard of living.

Without the old Christian culture pushing everyone to have kids, their numbers will fall.

It will be a demographic suicide.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jun 5, 2014)

JOSweetHeart said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > JOSweetHeart said:
> ...



As Christians are driven more and more underground, thee types will have much more success at evading the law.

It really isn't that hard to do.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jun 5, 2014)

bodecea said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



They are pretending to be natural normal women.

Hey, what is a woman who is in love with a man who has changed his sex to female?

IS she still heterosexual or is she now a lesbian?


----------



## Katzndogz (Jun 5, 2014)

For most of my years, gays wanted to be left alone to live their lives according to however they found peace and happiness.   Don't try to make them be something they are not.   I can agree with that. 

What I cannot agree with is gays now so unwilling to leave others alone and live their lives according to however they find peace and happiness.   To make others be something they are not.  I cannot agree with that.  

Freedom FROM gays and lesbians is at least as important as the freedom gays and lesbians want for themselves.  It is something that should be fought for, as hard as any fight could be.


----------



## Jughead (Jun 5, 2014)

Voted for civil unions. I have nothing against gays personally however I have some very strong reservations when it comes to our public accommodation laws, and as they apply to gays. As a baker or a caterer, I should not be forced to chose between my job, and my faith. No one should ever be forced to cater a gay wedding, or bake a gay cake if their faith does not allow it. I personally want nothing to do with any type of gay culture in any part of my life. It is my right to be allowed to continue practicing my faith.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 5, 2014)

JimBowie1958 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



We are....but it sure seems like some men are terrified that some women don't need them.   We really don't need you, you know.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jun 5, 2014)

Nutz said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > What are your attitudes about Homosexuals?
> ...



Not a choice. Educate yourself.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jun 5, 2014)

bodecea said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Lol, at the moment the natural value of men is  at an ebb in the cycle of civilization and chaos.

When chaos rears its ugly head again our value will shoot back to the top, don't you worry your dear heart.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jun 5, 2014)

LoneLaugher said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...



Prove it.

IF it isn't  choice then why are the vast majority of people who engage in same sex bisexual and not homosexual? Why do so many homosexuals pretend to be and try to emulate the opposite sex to draw other homosexuals from butch dykes to effeminate gays?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jun 5, 2014)

JimBowie1958 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...



Why "90 years"?

Homosexuality has been around as long as mammals and two sexes have. There is no reason to think that its going away. 

OTOH, all the signs say you and your fellow anti-Christian Nazis are an endangered species and will soon be extinct.  

Good riddance.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jun 5, 2014)

Fang said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > What are your attitudes about Homosexuals?
> ...



No, it is not "THE truth". 

Its YOUR truth.


----------



## Slyhunter (Jun 5, 2014)

JimBowie1958 said:


> What are your attitudes about Homosexuals?



They are abnormal. It's probably not their fault. What they do in the privacy of their own home is none of my business. But what they do in public is so no more gay day parades. No jacking each other off with your feet while having lunch in a restaurant then accusing the waitress of being homophobic when she kicks you out.

Some day scientist will find the gay gene. At first we can use it to discriminate which fetus's to abort, for those who believe in abortion. Ultimately we'll be able to cure them if their genetic defect, and there will be no more homosexuals to deal with.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 5, 2014)

JimBowie1958 said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...


So...when did you make that conscious choice to be hetero?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jun 5, 2014)

DiabloBlanco said:


> Give mental health help to those willing,execute those that refuse.



Wow. You may well be the sickest member of this board. 

You Peeping Tom's are just disgusting.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jun 5, 2014)

Slyhunter said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > What are your attitudes about Homosexuals?
> ...



I doubt it is a single gene, but a peculiar combination of genes that sets a person as tending to one or more types of preferences, and those preferences evolve and change over their life times. A great many people are bisexual but live under the fiction that they are set in stone homosexuals.

That is just bullshit, as very few of the experimenting bisexuals are static over the course of their life times.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jun 5, 2014)

bodecea said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Why can't these idiots ever learn the definitions of the words they toss around?


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jun 5, 2014)

bodecea said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



Why don't you answer the questions directed at you for fucking once?

Hetero is the default, no choice necessary, dumb ass.


----------



## Peach (Jun 5, 2014)

jillian said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > What are your attitudes about Homosexuals?
> ...



Yes, the hate crowd always sees an enemy.


----------



## hazlnut (Jun 5, 2014)

What are your attitudes towards left-handed people?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jun 5, 2014)

Katzndogz said:


> Homosexuality is a benign and random abnormality that occurs with regularity.  It is an abnormality because it advances no cause of humanity.   Like a woman who might be born with a deformed uterus.  There's nothing wrong with her aside from that abnormality.  She will never have children and of course, if a deformed uterus were normal, there would be precious few in succeeding generations.
> 
> Homosexuality can neither help nor hurt any society in which it exists.   When this abnormality is considered a normal state of being, like anyone else, it becomes toxic to the culture in which it exists.   Once this aberration is considered normal, all other aberrations are considered normal.   Normalizing homosexuality is actually worse than being homosexual.
> 
> ...



When you don't include the source link, its called plagiarism.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jun 5, 2014)

JimBowie1958 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...



Holding an opinion is not the same as knowing and understanding the facts.

You have an opinion.

You do not have facts.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jun 5, 2014)

Peach said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...



Lol, yeah, like there never were any Bolsheviks, Maoists, Nazis, or Jacobins.

The ignorance that liberals so often display is simply breath taking.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jun 5, 2014)

JimBowie1958 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...



So much for Jim Bowie trying to pass as a christian. Hell, he can't even pass as a human being.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jun 5, 2014)

hazlnut said:


> What are your attitudes towards left-handed people?



I hate every god damned one of them and they should have their left hands chopped off so that they will have to learn how to use their proper hand like God meant them too, you stupid bitch.

/s

Is that what you were looking for?

roflmao


----------



## bodecea (Jun 5, 2014)

JimBowie1958 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...



There is no default...it's a choice you said, right...so one CHOOSES one way or another.....when did you CHOOSE to be hetero, Mr. "christian"?


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jun 5, 2014)

bodecea said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Why ask a question if you are merely going to ignore it?

And why don't you ever answer questions? You just don't stoop to that sort of thing, since you know you are right?

Lol, just like a fucking  Nazi


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jun 5, 2014)

bodecea said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



"genetics" ....  I think he means any issue of that homosexual union. 

Apparently, he doesn't know that its straights who have gay children.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jun 5, 2014)

bodecea said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



The net effect of that is well, nothing.   Men certainly don't care whether some women need them or not, especially if lesbians don't need them.  It's a big world.  I am not devastated to know that gay men don't need women.  Or even that women disgust them, I know that gay men complain bitterly about the way women smell.  "Oh the TUNA". is a favorite saying.  So, does it matter to you, as a lesbian that gay men find you so offensive as a woman?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jun 5, 2014)

JOSweetHeart said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > JOSweetHeart said:
> ...



But don't you "christians" believe that your "god" creates us all?

Or are you "christians" going to say that "god" didn't create gays OR those abnormal penises that you insist on having chopped off before the baby is old enough to decide for himself whether or not he wants to keep that ALL the parts your "god" created?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jun 5, 2014)

They live their life, I live mine. 

Mess with mine = maybe I'll give two shits.


----------



## Pop23 (Jun 5, 2014)

bodecea said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



As stated before. When did you decide not to cut yourself for pleasure? When did you decide not to stick you finger down your throat after eating to make yourself vomit? When did you decide not to over eat so not to weigh 1000 lbs?

Please proceed in detail.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jun 5, 2014)

Matthew said:


> They live their life, I live mine.
> 
> Mess with mine = maybe I'll give two shits.



And if they messed wit your whole family, friends and favorite bar, would you then give three shits?


----------



## Pop23 (Jun 5, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> JOSweetHeart said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...



He created doctors to cure the sick also. 

Got a point?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jun 5, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...




Well, he more human than most on the left. You people want to silence human opinion and nature


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jun 5, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Voted for civil unions. I have nothing against gays personally however I have some very strong reservations when it comes to our public accommodation laws, and as they apply to gays. As a baker or a caterer, I should not be forced to chose between my job, and my faith. No one should ever be forced to cater a gay wedding, or bake a gay cake if their faith does not allow it. I personally want nothing to do with any type of gay culture in any part of my life. It is my right to be allowed to continue practicing my faith.



I'm sure your god is very proud cuz intolerant and brainless hatred is exactly what he taught. 

Christians, OTOH, would disagree with you.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jun 5, 2014)

JimBowie1958 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...



This is one of the most bizarre and ignorant rants I've read in a long time. Where does shit like this come from? Who makes it up and why would people believe it?

Seriously, you need to see a therapist.


----------



## hazlnut (Jun 5, 2014)

What are your attitudes towards blue-eyed babies?


----------



## hazlnut (Jun 5, 2014)

What are your attitudes towards heterosexuals?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jun 5, 2014)

hazlnut said:


> What are your attitudes towards blue-eyed babies?



They grow up into good looking woman(the females at least)


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jun 5, 2014)

JimBowie1958 said:


> hazlnut said:
> 
> 
> > What are your attitudes towards left-handed people?
> ...



Yet another phony "christian" who believes in sharia law.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jun 5, 2014)

hazlnut said:


> What are your attitudes towards heterosexuals?



They produce the children and are natural. Not saying in some weird why people haven't been homosexual throughout human history, but they don't produce anything.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jun 5, 2014)

Matthew said:


> hazlnut said:
> 
> 
> > What are your attitudes towards blue-eyed babies?
> ...



And what scares you insecure impotent "men" is that those gorgeous GAY women don't want you.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jun 5, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > hazlnut said:
> ...



Realize, that you support transporting millions of muslims into our lands. Sharia law is what we will get by your hand.

Have fun convincing Muslims to be leftist!


----------



## DriftingSand (Jun 5, 2014)

I voted "civil unions." Redefining the word "marriage" for a special interest group isn't fair to normal, mainstream Americans.

My feelings towards homosexuality?  I think it's a disorder.  Possibly mental but more likely spiritual (or some of both).  I think the act is abnormal.  I don't hate homosexuals and don't want to see anyone cause them unnecessary pain or discomfort.  As long as they mind their own business then I'll mind mine.  I don't like the aggressive, in-your-face activists who want to force the world to see their strange sex-life as perfectly normal and acceptable when it isn't.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jun 5, 2014)

Matthew said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...



Lying about me does nothing to further your agenda.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jun 5, 2014)

Matthew said:


> hazlnut said:
> 
> 
> > What are your attitudes towards heterosexuals?
> ...



They also produce gays. I'll bet you phobes are gonna want to abort gay babies.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jun 5, 2014)

I think guys like feeling cock up their asses. Some probably have been
(best) friends with the guy for years and want to spend the rest of their life's with them. I don't have anything against them and in fact support them having full rights.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jun 5, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > hazlnut said:
> ...



I support gays but they still don't produce the next generation.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jun 5, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> I voted "civil unions." Redefining the word "marriage" for a special interest group isn't fair to normal, mainstream Americans.
> 
> My feelings towards homosexuality?  I think it's a *disorder.  Possibly mental but more likely spiritual (or some of both).*  I think the act is abnormal.  I don't hate homosexuals and don't want to see anyone cause them unnecessary pain or discomfort.  As long as they mind their own business then I'll mind mine.  I don't like the aggressive, in-your-face activists who want to force the world to see their strange sex-life as perfectly normal and acceptable when it isn't.



You people are freaks. 

Sometimes funny but always freaks. 

And never ever Christians. Never.


----------



## DriftingSand (Jun 5, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> > I voted "civil unions." Redefining the word "marriage" for a special interest group isn't fair to normal, mainstream Americans.
> ...



I gave an honest answer to an honest question. Never heard of a Christian (Bible-based Christian) that accepts homosexuality as a good thing.  The Bible calls for repentance.  I do hope you turn from your sinful ways and turn towards righteousness and normalcy.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jun 5, 2014)

These people aim to control population through making us all homosexuals.


----------



## Peach (Jun 5, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > DriftingSand said:
> ...



Differences in humans are good, I doubt anyone can "convert" another to a sexual orientation.


----------



## DriftingSand (Jun 5, 2014)

Matthew said:


> These people aim to control population through making us all homosexuals.



The very thought of it is pretty sickening.  I just shake my head in bewilderment.  Why would a man choose another man when there are so many beautiful, feminine, attractive women in the world.  I can only conclude that there was some childhood trauma or fear of women or just a screw loose somewhere.  I mean ... they can do whatever they want just don't expect normal people to view it as normal when it isn't.


----------



## DriftingSand (Jun 5, 2014)

Peach said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



It has happened.  There are folks who have recovered from homosexuality and were happy they did.


----------



## Pop23 (Jun 5, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > hazlnut said:
> ...



They also produce doctors to help those that can't help themselves from obsessions.


----------



## Jughead (Jun 5, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Voted for civil unions. I have nothing against gays personally however I have some very strong reservations when it comes to our public accommodation laws, and as they apply to gays. As a baker or a caterer, I should not be forced to chose between my job, and my faith. No one should ever be forced to cater a gay wedding, or bake a gay cake if their faith does not allow it. I personally want nothing to do with any type of gay culture in any part of my life. It is my right to be allowed to continue practicing my faith.
> ...


I am Christian, a Catholic to be precise. I have nothing against gays, I've worked with gays, and would not refuse them service. However if I were to be invited to a gay wedding or asked to help prepare the gay wedding cake, I would politely decline because I would be in conflict with my faith, and I will not abandon my faith.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 5, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > DriftingSand said:
> ...



Of course there are.....


----------



## DriftingSand (Jun 5, 2014)

bodecea said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



Here. In case you ever feel shame or guilt there are places you can go for help:

Homosexuality -* Overcoming the Homosexual Lifestyle - Article by Barrington H. Brennen


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jun 5, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > These people aim to control population through making us all homosexuals.
> ...



No its not. 

Its stupid. You anti-Christian nutters just make up new lies every days.

You cannot make someone into a homosexual any more than you can make a homosexual into a heterosexual. 

If you believe you can make a straight person into a gay person, then you need to look at your own sexual insecurity. Get some help because you're way too sick to handle this alone.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jun 5, 2014)

Pop23 said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



Tell it to Drifting Sand and Matthew. They're the ones who are scared they're gonna be turned gay.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jun 5, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...



You can call it whatever you want but its not the "'faith" that your god lived and preached. Its just not and you know it. 

You phony christians are just flat out disgusting.


----------



## Pop23 (Jun 5, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



I don't think that's the case at all. It is the obsessive compulsive who seeks shelter from their weakness, and the enabler afraid to admit they are of no real help to the afflicted, that make such inane statements.


----------



## Slyhunter (Jun 5, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



So your saying they're genetic freaks of nature?


----------



## Silhouette (Jun 5, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> You can call it whatever you want but its not the "'faith" that your god lived and preached. Its just not and you know it.
> 
> You phony christians are just flat out disgusting.



There's nothing phony about being against homosexuality and being a christian.  Jude 1 is clear.  If you enable a homosexual cultural takeover, you go to hell with the damned for eternity.  But to the individual homosexual, you should extend compassion, making a difference in their life while despising their lifestyle.  It isn't so hard to understand.  Putting it a way perhaps you could even understand: you don't hate or beat up on people with OCD.  You would reach out to them in compassion and help them overcome.  But at the same time your compassion doesn't include promoting their cumpulsions as "normal".

Get it?  Nothing phony about it.


----------



## Peach (Jun 5, 2014)

bodecea said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



RECOVERED? Forget it, some bigot will post about a natural variance being a "disease".  Twilight Zone again, "Number 12 Looks Just Like You". Also, another science fiction short story about eye color & conforming to the "norm".............I cannot remember the title.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jun 5, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > DriftingSand said:
> ...



Your use of god and religion to preach hate proves that its you who should feel shame and guilt.


----------



## Pop23 (Jun 5, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Wanting to help those that can't help themselves is good for everyone. Wanting to encourage obsessive compulsive behaviors?

Not so much


----------



## Silhouette (Jun 5, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Your use of god and religion to preach hate proves that its you who should feel shame and guilt.



Luddy starts with a false premise again and reaches a false conclusion:  That Jude 1 of the Bible advocates hating gays.  Again:




> There's nothing phony about being against homosexuality and being a christian.  Jude 1 is clear.  If you enable a homosexual cultural takeover, you go to hell with the damned for eternity.  *But to the individual homosexual, you should extend compassion, making a difference in their life* while despising their lifestyle.  It isn't so hard to understand.  Putting it a way perhaps you could even understand: you don't hate or beat up on people with OCD.  You would reach out to them in compassion and help them overcome.  But at the same time your compassion doesn't include promoting their cumpulsions as "normal".
> 
> Get it?  Nothing phony about it.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jun 5, 2014)

Slyhunter said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > DriftingSand said:
> ...



My WHAT is saying that?



==



No, I have ever said anything like that so please drop that lie right now.

Bottom line is that people can call it anything they want. Doesn't matter. What matters is that they have the very same rights and protections as everyone else. 

Stop pretending your god doesn't want you to bake the fucking cake. 

If you want to preach hate, just have the fucking balls to do it and stop trying to hide behind a god or what some believe is normal. 

Or, come out of the closet and admit you really want to leave your spouse and screw the same sex co-worker. 

Just take responsibility for your own sickness and stop trying to push it off on gays.


----------



## emilynghiem (Jun 5, 2014)

Homosexual describes a relationship not a person.
People should not be labeled and put into groups this way.

the real issue is about BELIEFS.

People should not be discriminated against by their BELIEFS, either for or against.

So if you treat people equally, regardless of their BELIEFS
about homosexuality, religion, politics, etc.,
then on this level we can ALL BE EQUALLY protected and respected.

We should focus on equal inclusion and respect
for people of ALL BELIEFS and then we can solve any conflicts between those BELIEFS.
By treating them with EQUAL RESPECT under law.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jun 5, 2014)

Pop23 said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > DriftingSand said:
> ...



First, there is not one homophobe on this board who "wants to help those who can't help themselves". You phobes want them killed, jailed, punished and worse. You want sharia law. You cannot read these phobe threads and then deny that.

Second, one's sexuality is not "obsessive compulsive behaviors" and no trained psychologist/psychiatrist would say it is. 

Plainly, you're in over your head - yet again. 

You want to use religion to control behavior, to legislate morality (sharia law) but it always come back to one simple fact - Its none of your business.


----------



## Jughead (Jun 5, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...


----------



## Slyhunter (Jun 5, 2014)

emilynghiem said:


> Homosexual describes a relationship not a person.
> People should not be labeled and put into groups this way.
> 
> the real issue is about BELIEFS.
> ...


However, you do discriminate on their actions.
Gay day parades. I would provide a picture but I need 15 posts first.
Homo's forcing schools to let them use the female restrooms.
Gay marriage, forcing normal people to accept them as normal.
Going into a restaurant and rubbing each other dicks with their feet then claim homophobe when they are kicked out of that restaurant. 

You want to be treated normal then act normal.
You want to walk around with your pants half way down your ass (not implying he's homo) then your going to be treated like the scum you appear to be.


----------



## emilynghiem (Jun 5, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...


----------



## Pop23 (Jun 5, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



1. Your wrong, I want no harm to come to anyone. Of course I can't speak for homophobes as I am not one

2. An obsession is very powerful. Ask any cutter, hoarder. Ask Karen Carpenters family. Help must come early. You are not helping. 

3. Spoken like a true enabler

Truth hurts. I understand why you want me gone. You want truth gone so you can continue enabling unchecked.

A challenge to Luddy. Find anywhere where I've posted a religious reason for my stance. 

Just one. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## emilynghiem (Jun 5, 2014)

Slyhunter said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> > Homosexual describes a relationship not a person.
> ...



Yes, this is the point I was also trying to make to Luddly.

It is one thing to DEFEND someone against discrimination and abuse,
and to seek NEUTRALITY, neither for or against homosexuality and beliefs about it.

It is another thing to go too far and start PUSHING it where it EXCLUDES
and now discriminates/harasses/fines/punishes people of OTHER BELIEFS
who now feel threatened and excluded.

So I agree with you that this is going too far.

I'm against BANNING gay marriage, because state law should be NEUTRAL.
But also against PUSHING it where people don't ALL agree to that EITHER.

I find it DISTURBING that people are too biased to get this.
I'm glad you see the discrimination going the other way.
Can you see BOTH SIDES, Luddly's also? Or just your side
the way Luddly only sees his side and doesn't consider the other equally.

Do you consider both sides as equal or not? Thanks!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 5, 2014)

JimBowie1958 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...



The far right Christian literalists will be mere footnotes in our history books soon.

Their disappearance from our society will be linked directly to their hatred and opposition of marriage equality.

This year they have become immoral outcasts in our larger American community.


----------



## emilynghiem (Jun 5, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> You want to use religion to control behavior, to legislate morality (sharia law) but it always come back to one simple fact - Its none of your business.



Nor is it okay to use "govt" to try to regulate behavior.

I thought the point of separating church from state was to
get GOVT OUT OF people's personal business

Why is govt being used to endorse and promote everything from
* gay marriage (I'm okay with getting rid of unconstitutional bans, but not okay
with pushing gay marriage if this is private and people don't AGREE to make it public)
* transgender and crossgender people using restrooms or shower facilities that other people use who don't agree to that definition of male/female
* [to using govt for regulating health care choices and regulating religious rules on exemption]

if it's NOT OKAY for religious authority to be abused to regulate people's personal choices, why is it "okay" for secular govt authority to FORCE policies, fines or regulations
that conflict with people's personal beliefs and choices?

is it "only okay" if you happen to AGREE with those choices?
and only if you DISAGREE, then suddenly it becomes "abuse of authority?"

Does it really matter if it's church or state authority?
isn't the REAL issue whether you AGREE or DISAGREE with what is being FORCED?


----------



## emilynghiem (Jun 5, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



????

As we move toward universal inclusion and diversity,
these far left and far right are both necessary to balance each other out.

If the tolerant moderates in the middle "are too accommodating of the far left"
then the FAR RIGHT will yell about being excluded and demand their objections be met.

Likewise, as you point out, if the FAR RIGHT push too far, then the far left cries FOUL.

We have to keep the game within the playing field.
And it takes people and their opposites "checking and balancing each other"
NOT KICKING EACH OTHER OUT OF THE GAME.
 [MENTION=20412]JakeStarkey[/MENTION] I think what will become obsolete is this "all or nothing" "either/or" type thinking.
The BIASED THINKING that the "problem is the OTHER GROUP NOT US"
where you THINK the "problem" will be solved by "getting rid of THAT OTHER GROUP."

When BOTH SIDES, both left and right think this way, then they continue fighting to extinguish the other!
JS neither side is going away. That is not how it's going to change by "getting rid of or silencing people."

What WILL CHANGE is our PERCEPTION when we quit FIGHTING TO EXCLUDE and dominate/kick out the other.
When BOTH SIDES quit doing this, then we will see change.
People will KEEP their views and biases intact.

But we will lose this self-defeating habit of trying to get rid of opposition.
Instead we will move toward ANSWERING objections and solving problems preventing us from working together, using our DIFFERENT views for MUTUAL BENEFIT.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jun 5, 2014)

Slyhunter said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> > Homosexual describes a relationship not a person.
> ...



You've got 21 posts with this one but I'll help you out -





































ooops - those are all heteros. You phobes are hysterical about what consenting adults are doing but where's the outrage at the hypersexualization of little girls? How about middle school, high school and college cheerleaders?


----------



## Peach (Jun 5, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...



Yes, that is best....no, the ONLY option. There are too many divisions NOW.


----------



## emilynghiem (Jun 5, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> You can call it whatever you want but its not the "'faith" that your god lived and preached. Its just not and you know it.
> 
> You phony christians are just flat out disgusting.



About as disgusting as dishonest liberals
who abandon "prochoice" principles for political gameplaying.

How is that not selling out the faith?

How is excluding people of other beliefs not discrimination?

Just as abusive of power as when Christians sell out their faith and
don't realize they contradict their own principles. 

How can you forgive one and not forgive the other?
If all sides do this to try to defend their interests
and end up offending and dominating over other beliefs?

How is this different when it is done by POLITICAL groups?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 5, 2014)

emilynghiem said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...



Emily, the far right social cons will never concede their social illness, that they wish to deny civil liberties to others.

The millennials don't tolerate them now, and it will only become more exclusive as the years and decades pass.

Social religious conservatism is failing rapidly and will continue to do sol


----------



## Slyhunter (Jun 5, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > emilynghiem said:
> ...


That would be another thread, feel free to start one and I'll respond with how awful sexualizing our brats is too.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 5, 2014)

Parental objectification of their boys and girls should be criminalized.


----------



## emilynghiem (Jun 5, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> ooops - those are all heteros. You phobes are hysterical about what consenting adults are doing but where's the outrage at the hypersexualization of little girls? How about middle school, high school and college cheerleaders?



Yes, for example, there were parents protesting and business boycotts
after the antics with Miley Cyrus.

Your "buddies" (NOT!) the far-right religious Christians
CONSTANTLY protest the media and sex/violence in entertainment.
They have been calling Hollywood the great Babylon for selling sex.

Maybe Luddly you are too busy fighting against these groups
to realize there are many issues they would actually align with you in common.

It is sad.

The far right who have been trying to stop the genocide, religious persecution,
and forced abortions in China are "politically segregate" from the far left feminists
who might align against rape and abuse of workers, etc. 

Who benefits from keeping these protestors on the left and right from uniting?

Can you imagine the impact if all people teamed up?
How much faster we'd get rid of problems if we AGREED where to focus 
instead of dividing and fighting?


----------



## birddog (Jun 5, 2014)

I'm a Christian and a biologist. I believe homosexuals are likely genetically predisposed, but environment and choice making are key factors.

Homosexuals deserve equal but not special treatment.  I can live with legal unions, but not legal marriages for homosexuals.

Flaunting homosexuality and pushing it's agenda in schools is just plain wrong!

I won't use the word "gay" because I believe it's a softening description of an abnormality.  I use homosexual, queer, or homo.  I like to be honest and accurate.


----------



## emilynghiem (Jun 5, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Parental objectification of their boys and girls should be criminalized.



Abuse should be stopped, but it's best done by intervening and counseling
people to prevent abusive attitudes from being projected to harm other people.

All the best programs I've seen that stop abusive behavior and heal the 
causes and effects of abuse, are all run by VOLUNTARY participation
and CHOICE to change, because it is all internalized and take serious work through stages.

It cannot be forced by criminalization.

What can be done is require people to receive treatment and counseling
until any criminal abuse or criminal sickness is no longer a THREAT to safety.

But the treatment and process itself cannot be mandated.
I think it could be legally required if someone is shown to be abusive 
where it poses a threat or it has violated rights or laws.

So it is up to communities to decide what standard of conduct to enforce,
and what the residents in a district AGREE is abusive or threatening to health and safety.

Govt cannot dictate standards, but people can choose to set up their own ordinances
to agree to locally.


----------



## Pop23 (Jun 5, 2014)

Slyhunter said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...



Only Luddy is nutty enough to bring kids into the discussion.  Shows how weak an argument he has. It is a completely different discussion on a completely different obsessive compulsive disorder.


----------



## emilynghiem (Jun 5, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Emily, the far right social cons will never concede their social illness, that they wish to deny civil liberties to others.
> 
> The millennials don't tolerate them now, and it will only become more exclusive as the years and decades pass.
> 
> Social religious conservatism is failing rapidly and will continue to do sol



I think the "fundamentalistic" focus has just SWITCHED SIDES
from the right to the left.

right now, it is the Liberal Left's turn to be overly imposing and excluding opponents.

We'll see where we end up AFTER BOTH SIDES finish taking turns going to extremes.

People generally do not change their views.
What I have found people change is their perception of other people's views
in relation to their own, from conflicting to complementing each other.

The "fundamentalistic rejection" will go away, but from BOTH the left and right.
Not just one side, because that's not where it is coming from.

As the moderates in the middle find ways to accommodate people of all views equally,
without conflicting, then there won't BE such a need to reject each other.

Jake the more you seek to exclude or dismiss the far right,
that is why they react by trying to do the same with the far left.

That mutual rejection game is what will no longer serve to get them anywhere.
Their views will remain but they won't have to fight by excluding anyone, so that's when it will stop.


----------



## DriftingSand (Jun 5, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



Everyone is born a sinner so in that sense you are right. However, everyone can also overcome their sin in the spirit of repentance. Of course, one must know the difference between right and wrong before they can overcome their wrong.

One need not become a heterosexual when they overcome their homosexuality.  The Apostle Paul suggests that if it's possible that a man of God should try to remain celibate.  However, he also states that if a church leader does marry then he should marry one wife. 

But whatever the case, I do pray for all sinners (including the open homosexuals on this site) and hope you turn from the sin you willingly practice.  I don't or won't hate you if you don't.  Sooner or later, we all have to answer for our actions and we'll all stand before the final Judge of our souls.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jun 5, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > DriftingSand said:
> ...



*No. Little newborn babies are not sinners.*

I didn't read the rest of your phony christian garbage.


----------



## DriftingSand (Jun 5, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > emilynghiem said:
> ...



I'm totally opposed to the exploitation of little girls.  I think any parent who would willingly turn their little girl into a miniature slut deserves a good slap in the face.  In my opinion, exploiting little kids is worse than the act of homosexuality.


----------



## DriftingSand (Jun 5, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



They are born with sin nature. As much as I love little babies I know for a fact that they're only concerned for themselves and their own needs.  At that age, it's necessary for survival but they cry when they want something or need something.  They're born selfish.  Left unchecked, they will remain selfish unless and until they are trained to think of others or the needs of others.  So ... all humans are born with sin nature.

*Psalm 51:5*_*, "Behold, I was shapen in iniquity; and in sin did my mother conceive me."*_ KJV
*Psalm 51:5*_*, "Surely I was sinful at birth, sinful from the time my mother conceived me.*__*"*_ NIV


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jun 5, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...



Oh well, whoopee fucking shit for you. 

And, a slap in the face, huh?

Boy, you're really hard line when it comes to pimping out little girls. 



Every so often, I think I should give you a chance to prove you really are a Christian with a capital C but then you go and write shit like this and then, more shit like this:



> They are born with sin nature. As much as I love little babies I know for a fact that they're only concerned for themselves and their own needs. At that age, it's necessary for survival but they cry when they want something or need something. They're born selfish. Left unchecked, they will remain selfish unless and until they are trained to think of others or the needs of others. So ... all humans are born with sin nature.



A newborn who isn't concerned for the needs of others?

Its not just that you're a phony. You're also just dumb.


----------



## Wyld Kard (Jun 5, 2014)

* What are your attitudes about Homosexuals? *

Annoyed.

Homo's nowadays are pathetic and pushy.  They expect everyone else to just get along with them and to accept their perverted lifestyle, and when someone speaks out and makes anti-gay comments like a businesses owner for example, the homo's want to boycott that business, just because someone didn't agree with their lifestyle.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 5, 2014)

_Jake the more you seek to exclue or dismiss the far right, that is why they react by trying to do the same with the far left._

Em, I don't care about the far left, and I am thrilled the far right is failing ever more quickly every day.

By 2024, they may have some influence in four to five states, no more.

And Jesus will say, "Thank God!"


----------



## bodecea (Jun 5, 2014)

Wildcard said:


> * What are your attitudes about Homosexuals? *
> 
> Annoyed.
> 
> Homo's nowadays are pathetic and pushy.  They expect everyone else to just get along with them and to accept their perverted lifestyle, and when someone speaks out and makes anti-gay comments like a businesses owner for example, the homo's want to boycott that business, just because someone didn't agree with their lifestyle.



So...you've met all homosexuals, have you?


----------



## birddog (Jun 5, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> _Jake the more you seek to exclue or dismiss the far right, that is why they react by trying to do the same with the far left._
> 
> Em, I don't care about the far left, and I am thrilled the far right is failing ever more quickly every day.
> 
> ...



You still represent The Dumbass Award very well!


----------



## birddog (Jun 5, 2014)

bodecea said:


> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> > * What are your attitudes about Homosexuals? *
> ...



I agree with your implication that not all homosexuals are pathetic and pushy, but the MSM gives impetus to the notion.  It's understandable that some tend to lump all homos as the same.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jun 5, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> But don't you "christians" believe that your "god" creates us all?
> 
> Or are you "christians" going to say that "god" didn't create gays OR those abnormal penises that you insist on having chopped off before the baby is old enough to decide for himself whether or not he wants to keep that ALL the parts your "god" created?


God created us all, yes, but I don't believe that people being homosexual are of his doing. Why would he go against his own word?

God bless you always!!!   

Holly

P.S. Oh and as for chopping things off as you say, to me, the only things that must go are what end up being a detriment to a person's well being.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 5, 2014)

birddog said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > _Jake the more you seek to exclue or dismiss the far right, that is why they react by trying to do the same with the far left._
> ...



Says one of the failing far right.


----------



## Wyld Kard (Jun 5, 2014)

bodecea said:


> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> > * What are your attitudes about Homosexuals? *
> ...



I don't need to meet all homo's to draw a conclusion.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 5, 2014)

jillian said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Did you go after Obama's bigotry a few short years ago when he said:




> "I believe marriage is between a man and a woman. I am not in favor of gay marriage."



You voted for a bigot ! How could you live with yourself ?


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jun 5, 2014)

Matthew said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...



Thanks for defending me...sort of.  

(more human than the left leaves me somewhere between a worm and a small parrot, lol)


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jun 5, 2014)

Peach said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



It happens all the time. Most bisexuals will go whichever way the wind blows and most 'gays' people are talking about are actually bisexuals on the same sex side of obsession at the moment.

Lol, saying that you  are born to like cock up the ass is like saying we are born liking certain kinds of food. No, we are not   other than mother's milk, al foods we like are learned.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 5, 2014)

I think people that persecute them are the ones that need to be jailed.

They are human, they have every right that any American has.

If you don't approve of homosexuality, don't participate, it's as simple as that.

Discrimination against any human being is wrong, and certainly not Christian.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jun 5, 2014)

Mertex said:


> I think people that persecute them are the ones that need to be jailed.
> 
> They are human, they have every right that any American has.
> 
> ...



lol, more gay is the new black bullshit.

In 40 years I will really not care any more then what you think about any of this than I care now; which is zilch.

In fact that people like you are so stridently opposed to real Christianity tickles me to no end, and makes me know with greater certitude that I am right.

So piss off you damned weather vane.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jun 5, 2014)

The rapture may not come any time soon.  This isn't the End Times.   This is the time of the last days of the United States though.  Civilizations do not survive the normalization of homosexuality.   No country survives socialism.   It's the perfect storm.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jun 5, 2014)

The rapture may not come any time soon.  This isn't the End Times.   This is the time of the last days of the United States though.  Civilizations do not survive the normalization of homosexuality.   No country survives socialism.   It's the perfect storm.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 5, 2014)

Katzndogz said:


> The rapture may not come any time soon.  This isn't the End Times.   This is the time of the last days of the United States though.  Civilizations do not survive the normalization of homosexuality.   No country survives socialism.   It's the perfect storm.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 6, 2014)

JimBowie1958 said:


> What are your attitudes about Homosexuals?



My attitude is more women for me and possibly one day a 3 some with some lesbians.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 6, 2014)

My opinion is...who cares? It is none of my business, and it is not for me to judge.


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (Jun 6, 2014)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...



Evil has and always will be subjective, however objective it may seem  

Besides.  I am morally balanced.  I do not restrict myself to Good or Evil- but instead I see the greatness in both. 

*I embrace the sun at night and the moon during the day.*

Aleister Crowley did write: "Do what thou wilt shall be the whole of the law.  Love is the law, love under will."

"Do what you will" and "Do whatever you want" are two different things.

Aleister Crowley's idea of "will" meant far more than some simple desire or basic impulse.  It has a profound spiritual significance.  To Crowley, "Will" not only refers to the inherant greatness of our willpower- and the implementation of it or the understanding of our power of choice- but also describes our sense of greater purpose and destiny.  Our True Will.  True Will has been described in Thelema as "One's grand destiny in life, and at other times as a moment to moment path of action that operates in perfect harmony with Nature."

Nature.  Not "society".


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 6, 2014)

Silhouette said:


> My attitude towards them is the same as my attitude towards bulimics or other eating disorders.  They are reproductive dysfunctionals.  No reason to hate or support what they do, either one.  Plenty of reason though to stop their subculture from taking over what we describe as normal reproductive behaviors.
> 
> Bulimics' "eating orientation" means throwing up after they eat in an addictive quest to stay thin.  Doesn't mean we have to force restaurant owners to provide vomit urns because of their learned behavioral dysfunction.  Likewise, we don't have to retool our society's description of the reproductive pair we want to elevate as "only legitimately married", to include those people incapable of reproducing 100% of the time.
> 
> You don't throw up your food habitually after you eat and get society's stamp of "normal".  Likewise, you don't try to reproduce with another man's lower digestive tract and call that "sex" and get society's stamp of "normal" via marriage.



38% of heterosexuals have engaged in anal sex. 

99% of them have engaged in cunnilingus or fellatio. 

Here's the thing.  When a so-called vegetarian can't stop graphically describing steak, i honestly wonder if he isn't secretly a steak-eater. 

When a so called straight person can't stop graphically describing gay sex, I have to wonder when we are going to catch them with a boy-hooker and a pile of crystal meth.


----------



## jillian (Jun 6, 2014)

Katzndogz said:


> The rapture may not come any time soon.  This isn't the End Times.   This is the time of the last days of the United States though.  Civilizations do not survive the normalization of homosexuality.   No country survives socialism.   It's the perfect storm.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 6, 2014)

birddog said:


> Homosexuals deserve equal but not special treatment.  I can live with legal unions, but not legal marriages for homosexuals.



That wouldn't be equal. In fact, that would actually be "separate but equal" and that's unconstitutional. 

I can live with legal unions for heterosexuals...if that's what you want to "grant" gays and lesbians. If you get civil marriage, gays get civil marriage. THAT is equal.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 6, 2014)

Pop23 said:


> 1. Your wrong, I want no harm to come to anyone. Of course I can't speak for homophobes as I am not one



Merriam Webster: Homophobia; : _ irrational fear of, aversion to, *or discrimination against *homosexuality or homosexuals_

Sorry Pop, homophobe is a shoe that fits you well. You wish to deny gay and lesbian partnerships the protections of civil marriage. That IS discrimination.


----------



## Pop23 (Jun 6, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > 1. Your wrong, I want no harm to come to anyone. Of course I can't speak for homophobes as I am not one
> ...



Anyone seeking to open the eyes of the obsessed is always a phobe to the obsessed and their enablers. 

You, being a member of the obsessed category requires me to be a phobe even though it's a false assertion. 

Understandable but sad


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 6, 2014)

JOSweetHeart said:


> God created us all, yes, but I don't believe that people being homosexual are of his doing. Why would he go against his own word?



It's not his "word". The "word" you are referring to was written by men not god. If you believe in god, then your god created the gays just like everyone else. Either he's all powerful or he's not. Which is it? 

The Landlord and the Gays


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 6, 2014)

Pop23 said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...



Well lookee there...so much deflection in one post. Do you wish to keep gays and lesbians from legally marrying their consenting adult partner of choice, yes or no?


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 6, 2014)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Did you go after Obama's bigotry a few short years ago when he said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did President Obama come out in support of a single piece of anti gay legislation? Did President Obama ever support a single anti gay marriage amendment in any state? Did President Obama order that his justice department not defend DOMA? Did President Obama repeal DADT? 

Actions speak louder than words.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 6, 2014)

Katzndogz said:


> The rapture may not come any time soon.  This isn't the End Times.   This is the time of the last days of the United States though.  *Civilizations do not survive the normalization of homosexuality*.   No country survives socialism.   It's the perfect storm.



Too bad you cannot provide any credible substantiation for that ludicrous allegation.


----------



## DriftingSand (Jun 6, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



I don't need to "prove" anything to you.  I don't answer to folks swimming in the quicksand of sinful behavior.

So you think a mother who exploits her daughter with hooker garb and makeup should get the death penalty?  Talk about "dumb!"

Newborns are self centered.  Have you ever raised a baby?  I love 'em with all my heart but they don't care if you're asleep at 2:00AM.  They don't care if you're in a restaurant.  When they want something they're going to let you know it no matter what.  Again, it's survival mode.  They're totally dependent upon their parents but that doesn't make them any less self-centered.  It's their nature.  

As they age, it's up to the parents to teach right from wrong.  I remember knowing the difference between right and wrong but choosing to do wrong when I was 3, 4 ,5 years old.  I see other kids doing what they know is wrong as well (taking things that aren't theirs; hitting their sibling or another kid; throwing tantrums; etc.).  

But if you want to go with this "gay gene" mentality/philosophy then you can't blame a murderer for being born with a "murder gene" or a thief for being born with a "theft gene" or an adulterer for being born with a "promiscuous gene."  Hopefully the murderer, thief, and adulterer will overcome their sin nature. The sin nature that we're ALL born with.


----------



## DriftingSand (Jun 6, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > 1. Your wrong, I want no harm to come to anyone. Of course I can't speak for homophobes as I am not one
> ...



Merriam Webster: Straightphobia; : _ irrational fear of, aversion to, *or discrimination against *normal, healthy sexual behavior or straight folks_


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jun 6, 2014)

So satan isn't evil?


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 6, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...



And, naturally, you can name the legislation, designed by gays, that would discriminate against heterosexuals? No, you were just being silly...and really lame. If you were five, I'd praise your "cleverness". Are you five?


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 6, 2014)

It depends on the homo themself, really. If some guy is a homo & doesn't feel the need to tell me about his bedroom biz, then that gives us a chance to interact like normal human beings do & see that there is more to each other & possibly be friends. As for the "look @ me! I'm gay! Oh Im so oppressed!" flamboyant types...that shit is just plain annoying & there is zero chance in hell that I will befriend him, I know all I need to know about that individual and his wearing of his "oppression" on his sleeve tells me he's a needy little faggot.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 6, 2014)

Matthew said:


> So satan isn't evil?



Ah, so you think Satan is responsible for gays and lesbians eh? Why? What did I do as a child to single me out for Satan's attention? I've been attracted to other girls since my earliest memories. Why would god or Satan single out a kid for their attentions? Why would god or Satan single out 4-6% of the population for additional "temptation"?


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 6, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> It depends on the homo themself, really. If some guy is a homo & doesn't feel the need to tell me about his bedroom biz, then that gives us a chance to interact like normal human beings do & see that there is more to each other & possibly be friends. As for the "look @ me! I'm gay! Oh Im so oppressed!" flamboyant types...that shit is just plain annoying & there is zero chance in hell that I will befriend him, I know all I need to know about that individual and his wearing of his "oppression" on his sleeve tells me he's a needy little faggot.



 Poor Locke...doesn't realize that the fact he thinks of gay sex when he finds out someone is gay is HIS problem...not "the gheys".


----------



## Mephisto (Jun 6, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...



Wrong...

straightphobia
The word you've entered isn't in the dictionary. Click on a spelling suggestion below or try again using the search bar above.
http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/straightphobia

Seems webster does not have that word in the dictionary.  Nice try.


----------



## Mephisto (Jun 6, 2014)

Matthew said:


> So satan isn't evil?



Nope, in the Hebrew Bible Satan is seen and translated  as an accuser or adversary, Ha-Satan in Hebrew means The adversary.  It was not until much later in the New Testament that Satan is viewed as being evil

1 Chronicles 21:1, "Satan stood up against Israel" (KJV) or "And there standeth up an adversary against Israel" (Young's Literal Translation)

Psalm 109:6b "and let Satan stand at his right hand" (KJV) or "let an accuser stand at his right hand." (ESV, etc.)

The other eight instances of satan without the definite article are traditionally translated (in Greek, Latin and English) as "an adversary," etc., and taken to be humans or obedient angels:

Numbers 22:22,32 "and the angel of the LORD stood in the way for an adversary against him."
32 "behold, I went out to withstand thee,"

1 Samuel 29:4 The Philistines say: "lest he [David] be an adversary against us"

2 Samuel 19:22 David says: "[you sons of Zeruaiah] should this day be adversaries (plural) unto me?"

1 Kings 5:4 Solomon writes to Hiram: "there is neither adversary nor evil occurrent."

1 Kings 11:14 "And the LORD stirred up an adversary unto Solomon, Hadad the Edomite"

1 Kings 11:23 "And God stirred him up an adversary, Rezon the son of Eliadah"
25 "And he [Rezon] was an adversary to Israel all the days of Solomon"

In the Book of Job, ha-Satan is a member of the Divine Council, "the sons of God" who are subservient to God. Ha-Satan, in this capacity, is many times translated as "the prosecutor", and is charged by God to tempt humans and to report back to God all who go against His decrees.

So in Judaism, which is the religion that Jesus practiced, Satan can be anyone or any nation that is opposed to the Jews or against an individual.  In that context. The Roman Empire was Satan, Judas was Satan.  Not surprising Christianity twisted this.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 6, 2014)

Mephisto said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



However I found this amusing parody on the Urban Dictionary!

Urban Dictionary: Heterophobia



> 1.
> 
> Heterophobia
> Gays who are afraid of heterosexuals usually due to their own inner heterosexual feelings or leanings.
> ...


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 6, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > It depends on the homo themself, really. If some guy is a homo & doesn't feel the need to tell me about his bedroom biz, then that gives us a chance to interact like normal human beings do & see that there is more to each other & possibly be friends. As for the "look @ me! I'm gay! Oh Im so oppressed!" flamboyant types...that shit is just plain annoying & there is zero chance in hell that I will befriend him, I know all I need to know about that individual and his wearing of his "oppression" on his sleeve tells me he's a needy little faggot.
> ...



You have serious comprehension problems. What I am saying is, is that if I met someone who was a homosexual & got to know them as who they are, and they were cool, and then found out they were gay....at that point, it probably wouldn't matter to me because I got to know them as an individual, you know, who they are, not who he has sex with?

I don't like flamboyant ones, so I wouldn't hang out with them. What's the problem? Am I supposed to seek out friendships with people I already know I have nothing in common with or what?


----------



## Indofred (Jun 6, 2014)

I have little care either way but I don't agree with gay marriage or gay adoption.
Marriage is a cornerstone of society and, if you dilute it in any way, forget society.
As for adoption, it's unfair on the kids. They'll get hammered at school, rightly or wrongly, it's going to  happen.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 6, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > LockeJaw said:
> ...



And yet, oddly, when I'm first introduced to a man and his wife or a woman and her husband, I don't automatically think of them fucking. What does it say about you that you think about that if you see a "flamboyant gay"?


----------



## Mephisto (Jun 6, 2014)

Indofred said:


> I have little care either way but I don't agree with gay marriage or gay adoption.
> Marriage is a cornerstone of society and, if you dilute it in any way, forget society.
> As for adoption, it's unfair on the kids. They'll get hammered at school, rightly or wrongly, it's going to  happen.



If marriage is the cornerstone of society then explain why about 2.4 million in 2012 got divorced.  Up for a third year is a row.

Seems the people who are hurting the 'cornerstone of society" are straight people, not gays.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 6, 2014)

Indofred said:


> I have little care either way but I don't agree with gay marriage or gay adoption.
> Marriage is a cornerstone of society and, if you dilute it in any way, forget society.
> As for adoption, it's unfair on the kids. They'll get hammered at school, rightly or wrongly, it's going to  happen.



Good thing you don't get to make the laws. Gays can adopt as singles in all 50 states and as a couple in most. You should be glad someone is there to give a loving and stable home to the kids heterosexuals have thrown away.


----------



## Indofred (Jun 6, 2014)

Mephisto said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> > I have little care either way but I don't agree with gay marriage or gay adoption.
> ...



Look at the state of American and British society.
The trouble is, when you only see shit, you don't know what roses smell like.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 6, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> It depends on the homo themself, really. If some guy is a homo & doesn't feel the need to tell me about his bedroom biz, then that gives us a chance to interact like normal human beings do & see that there is more to each other & possibly be friends. As for the "look @ me! I'm gay! Oh Im so oppressed!" flamboyant types...that shit is just plain annoying & there is zero chance in hell that I will befriend him, I know all I need to know about that individual and his wearing of his "oppression" on his sleeve tells me he's a needy little faggot.



Depends on the hetero themself, really.  If some guy is a hetero and doesn't feel the need to tell me all about his bedroom biz, then that gives us a chance to interact like normal human beings.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 6, 2014)

WTF? lol, when did I say I think about them having sex? Flamboyant is an attitude, a way of carrying one's self. I don't like cackling & annoying women either, I don't have to think about what kind of sex they have in order to be repulsed by their behaviors & mannerisms.

You're pretty stupid Seawench...



Seawytch said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 6, 2014)

Dick: This is Jane, my wife
Joe: Nice to meet you

Gary: This is Jim, my husband
Cletus: Why are you fags always shoving your sex lives down our throats?!?!? {Insert other general freakouts here}


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 6, 2014)

I've never "freaked out" because I was around a gay couple. You just love blabbering on and trying to create a narrative of victimhood in that mullet-topped noggin' ya got there, don't ya?


----------



## Mephisto (Jun 6, 2014)

Indofred said:


> Mephisto said:
> 
> 
> > Indofred said:
> ...



People have been saying that the next generation is the downfall of society.  I'm sure they said the same thing during Civil Rights.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 6, 2014)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > I think people that persecute them are the ones that need to be jailed.
> ...



Where does "real" Christianity give you permission to demean anyone?  You don't know Christianity, you have more hatred than the devil himself, so don't kid yourself that you are Christian.  So, you piss off, you hateful excuse of a person.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 6, 2014)

Mephisto said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> > Mephisto said:
> ...



I believe that there is a clay tablet from sometime in the BC era bemoaning the "collapse of civilization" and laying the blame on some segment of the population.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 6, 2014)

You know, Jesus referred to people in derogatory terms..called some "swine" k "dogs"... You might want to go on ahead and get reaquainted with your bible if you want to act like you know what you're talking about. 



Mertex said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


----------



## Zander (Jun 6, 2014)

My attitude towards Homosexuals is ambivalence. I simply don't care....


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 6, 2014)

DigitalDrifter said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...



He changed, as you should, on this issue.

There is no shame in you admitting you are and were wrong but will be no more.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 6, 2014)

He did it for political gain, you dupe.



JakeStarkey said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...


----------



## Silhouette (Jun 6, 2014)

Zander said:


> My attitude towards Homosexuals is ambivalence. I simply don't care....


Yeah, until some gay guy with a Harvey Milk stamp replies to your ad for a babysitter or youth camp supervisor for your son.  

_Then_ you'll care.  [Read my signature]...


----------



## GreenBean (Jun 6, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



Yes , this is true , Jake,  you are and allways have been wrong . And I wish you to no longer be.....

So far as Obama is concerned, he's a Democrat, a muslim and a socio-fascist  and has no mind of his own, other than to follow the dictates of Political Correctness and Big Brother.   ............


----------



## GreenBean (Jun 6, 2014)

Zander said:


> My attitude towards Homosexuals is ambivalence. I simply don't care....



An important aspect of the Jennings strategy involves linking the Gay Agenda to universal values that all members of society share. Basically to latch onto tolerance, diversity, safety, and peaceful coexistence ... which is a good thing. It's a tactic referred to as Framing.  From this simple dirt path, they seek to build a super-highway into the minds of our youth. ....

An important goal of .. the Gay Agenda in general.. is that eventually when normal straight people hear that someone is promoting homosexuality, *they would say -Yeah, who cares? - because they would not necessarily equate homosexuality with what it really is - evil, bad, devious and in opposition to common human morality .*

An article from Queerty, an online homosexual publication somewhat jumped the gun when it published the following .



> Can We Please Just Start Admitting That We Do Actually Want To Indoctrinate Kids?  - Why would we push anti-bullying programs or social studies classes that teach kids about the historical contributions of famous queers unless we wanted to deliberately educate children to accept queer sexuality as normal? ... We want educators to teach future generations of children to accept queer sexuality. In fact, our very future depends on it. *Recruiting children? You bet we are *... I for one certainly want tons of school children to learn that it is OK to be gay.... *And I would very much like for many of these young boys to grow up and start f**ing men. *- Daniel Villarreal - Queerty.com



*The Gay Agenda in Public Schools*


----------



## Toro (Jun 6, 2014)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > I think people that persecute them are the ones that need to be jailed.
> ...



Old people oppose gay marriage.

Young people do not.

In 40 years, all the old people will be dead and all the young people will be the adults, still not caring about gay marriage.  And they and their children will look back at all the dead old people who opposed gay marriage in the same way as the baby boomers and their children look back at those who opposed racial integration in the 1960s.

That's the evolution of history.  You're on the wrong side of it.  You will be viewed like those idiots on the steps in that 1960s picture.


----------



## GreenBean (Jun 6, 2014)

Mertex said:


> I think people that persecute them are the ones that need to be jailed.
> 
> They are human, they have every right that any American has.
> 
> ...










> If you don't approve of homosexuality, don't participate, it's as simple as that.



Okay .... then get their agenda out of my Movies, off my television, and certainly out my Childrens Schools


----------



## DriftingSand (Jun 6, 2014)

> =bodecea;9214932]
> 
> Is your theoretical woman allowed to legally marry?



Yes.  A man.



> Is your theoretical woman allowed to adopt?



Yes. She and her husband should be able to adopt.



> Is your theoretical woman allowed to serve in the armed forces?



Yes. In a non-combat capacity.



> Is your theoretical woman protected from being fired due to her 'deformed uterus'?



No. As long as she can perform her job to the standards required.



> Is it societially acceptable for your theoretical woman to be rejected by religions?



Physical abnormalities are not considered sins.



> Is it acceptable for your theoretical woman to be held responsible for acts like hurricanes, tornados, and terrorist attacks?



Only if she rejects God and purposely rejects God's standards and mores.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 6, 2014)

GreenBean said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > I think people that persecute them are the ones that need to be jailed.
> ...



If you are the owner of any of those establishments then do it yourself.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 6, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> *I've never "freaked out" because I was around a gay couple.* You just love blabbering on and trying to create a narrative of victimhood in that mullet-topped noggin' ya got there, don't ya?



I'm sure you don't....you just hold it all in and rant on an anonymous message board.   Rather two-faced, isn't it?


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 6, 2014)

GreenBean said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > I think people that persecute them are the ones that need to be jailed.
> ...



1. There is no "gay agenda".

2. No one forces you to go to the Movies.

3. You have a remote control, change the channel.

4. There is no "gay agenda".


----------



## Bush92 (Jun 6, 2014)

Puff your peters in the closet please.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 6, 2014)

bodecea said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > *I've never "freaked out" because I was around a gay couple.* You just love blabbering on and trying to create a narrative of victimhood in that mullet-topped noggin' ya got there, don't ya?
> ...


Unless you expect me to go running around telling every gay couple I see what my opinion of them, no it's not two-faced. It's called being civilized. You homos should try it out some time. Might help ease the tension in society on this issue.


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (Jun 6, 2014)

1.Clicked on LockeJaw's screenname.

2.Clicked "Find all posts by Lockejaw".

3.Discovered that on page one, 24 out of 25 posts were on topics about homosexuality.  

4.Discovered that on page two, 24 out of 25 posts were on topics about homosexuality.

5.Discovered that Lockejaw is probably obsessed with homosexuals.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 6, 2014)

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> 1.Clicked on LockeJaw's screenname.
> 
> 2.Clicked "Find all posts by Lockejaw".
> 
> ...



6. Discovered you're a stalker.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 6, 2014)

Besides Ashtara, when has a leftist such as yourself have Something against Alinsky tactics? I like to focus on one topic at a time, freeze it, then polarize it. Thank your buddies for the lessons in dirty politickin'! Lol


----------



## bodecea (Jun 6, 2014)

GreenBean said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > I think people that persecute them are the ones that need to be jailed.
> ...



now...if the flamboyant heteros would just get their agenda out of my movies, off my television and out of my child's schools.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 6, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> > 1.Clicked on LockeJaw's screenname.
> ...



Nonsense! Once you submit a post it is on the record and anyone can access them. That is not "stalking". It is research. No one needs your permission to view your old posts. However if you are ashamed of what you posted because it exposes your obsession then you would be better advised to consider what you are posting before you submit it. 

What most people don't realize is how much of themselves they reveal in their posts. Your posts are a window into your mind. They expose your influences and your way of perceiving the world. That isn't "stalking" either. It is just observations based upon what you freely provide in your posts. 

Even your reaction to Ashtara tells us all something about you. Just like the people who post embarrassing pictures of themselves on Facebook can come to regret it later so can those who post ill considered words on a MB.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 6, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > LockeJaw said:
> ...



So...you don't believe in being civilized as long as you can hide behind a nic on a message board.   Gotcha!   You are right...you aren't two-faced.  You're a coward.


----------



## shart_attack (Jun 6, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Silhouette said:
> ...



Not if the LGBTs keep antagonizing him with whimsically callous trolling, he won't.

There's a reason that idiots like Michael Moore say angry white men are the scariest voting bloc in the country right now, and I personally find it funny that self-proclaimed sage Mr. Moore doesn't have the intellectual perspicacity to see that he and his merry band of pot-stirrers&#8212;who don't even know how to load a gun, let alone fire one&#8212;are the primary piece of the problem.

Extremist groups like the KKK on the Right and the Nation of Islam on the Left don't even have to expend either much energy or money to recruit today, as today's political climate is exactly the kind of watershed moment with regard to recruiting that they've sought since their inceptions.

Keep antagonizing the far Right.

Keep thinking that you're better than them.

Keep thinking that you have some kind of privied, divine right to tell them what they can say, and how they can think.

Watch what happens.

It will not be pretty. And there will be no rainbows when it's done.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 6, 2014)

shart_attack said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...



You make it sound like something bad is going to happen. 

Everyone knows the KKK and groups like them have no heart and are pussies.  They cant legally do anything and get away with it anymore. Didnt someone tell you already?


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 6, 2014)

Haha! Calm down...you might get accused of being Ashtara's sock puppet!



Derideo_Te said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > Goddess_Ashtara said:
> ...


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 6, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> Besides Ashtara, when has a leftist such as yourself have Something against Alinsky tactics? I like to focus on one topic at a time, freeze it, then polarize it. Thank your buddies for the lessons in dirty politickin'! Lol



^
For the Ashtara groupie that's trying and failing horribly at psychoanalyzing me, just incase he missed it.


----------



## Slyhunter (Jun 6, 2014)

Homosexuals will someday be extinct once we discover the gene that causes gay people to be gay. First we can abort them if they have that gene and later we'll flip it so they aren't gay any longer. 

Problem solved.


----------



## shart_attack (Jun 6, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > Besides Ashtara, when has a leftist such as yourself have Something against Alinsky tactics? I like to focus on one topic at a time, freeze it, then polarize it. Thank your buddies for the lessons in dirty politickin'! Lol
> ...



It's a _she_, homie.

I do realize that's it's difficult to tell in this day and age, though.

It's like the lines have been blurred for too long, you know?

Everyone's a _tranny_. 

(T_his poetic bit of wit from your neighborhood piece of shartly sh-t is trademarked._)


----------



## shart_attack (Jun 6, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> shart_attack said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Well, I studied ideological extremism extensively as an undergraduate political science minor and wrote two theses on it, so yeah, I kinda think that I know what I'm talking about  more than _you_, at least. (No offense, but ...) 

And yeah, if the rhetoric continues on both the far Left and the Right in this country, something bad probably is going to happen.

That's exactly why I made that thread about the contemporary polarized America over there in the _Clean Debate Zone_.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 6, 2014)

Slyhunter said:


> Homosexuals will someday be extinct once we discover the gene that causes gay people to be gay. First we can abort them if they have that gene and later we'll flip it so they aren't gay any longer.
> 
> Problem solved.



There is no gay gene. It's a behavior that is poorly understood because it became a political weapon for the left to bludgeon christians & rational folks into submission...and they're looking in the wrong field of study to find the cure. There is nothing biological about it as far as the cause...there is evidence that the brain is effected by being homosexual, as well as skin structure & scent change.

Other than that, it's all just lies repeated over and over to you.

How can homosexuality be genetic if there are identical twins, born identical in every discernable way, except one is gay and the other is straight? If you can answer that with Concrete evidence to back your assertion with it...I will support gay marriage today...donate to causes and everything.
*
Looks at watch.....


----------



## Slyhunter (Jun 6, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > Homosexuals will someday be extinct once we discover the gene that causes gay people to be gay. First we can abort them if they have that gene and later we'll flip it so they aren't gay any longer.
> ...


Identical twins can have different eye color or different hair color. Being identical doesn't mean a perfect match of their DNA strand.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 6, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> Haha! Calm down...you might get accused of being Ashtara's sock puppet!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In other words you have nothing to support your erroneous allegation. Thank you for tactily conceding that you were wrong.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 6, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > Homosexuals will someday be extinct once we discover the gene that causes gay people to be gay. First we can abort them if they have that gene and later we'll flip it so they aren't gay any longer.
> ...



Genes are merely the blueprint. As the process of replication and differentiation starts the manner in which genes are activated is not identical. Small variances in hormonal levels can stop and start development at different points. Even in the same uterus the two fetuses are not receiving identical levels. 

So the genetic process can have an influence on the outcome even between identical twins. It is facile to only look at a single dimension and ignore all of the other elements involved during the 9 months of pregnancy.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 6, 2014)

Doesn't matter, 
"Identical twins do have the same genotype. After all, they come from the same fertilized egg. Recent studies have shown that identical twins have very "similar" not "identical" DNA, but for the most part, according to basic biology it is identical. Identical twins aren't completely identical because DNA is essentially like instructions to building something, how your body decides to build that is random. This is why identical twins can have differing fingerprints. Another big factor why identical twins aren't necessarily completely identical is the environment which each of them were raised in. But for the most part, basic biology says identical twins share the same DNA. More research is being done to investigate this."

Same Genotype, same genetics. Now show me how I am wrong.


Slyhunter said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...


----------



## SteadyMercury (Jun 6, 2014)

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> 5.Discovered that Lockejaw is probably obsessed with homosexuals.


Maybe we should arrange Lockejaw and novasteve meet in person and spend a little time alone together? Drink some beers and spend a little time on some innocent "research" about the evil homos.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 6, 2014)

The closest you can find to be identical test subjects would be twins, dummies. Fertilized in the same egg...the study they use to say they found a genetic cause for homosexuality  was debunked when outside scientists tried to reproduce it, with an even larger group of subjects in the study! What more evidence do you need it's junk science?

Good lord you people are thick!


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 6, 2014)

SteadyMercury said:


> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> > 5.Discovered that Lockejaw is probably obsessed with homosexuals.
> ...



Please keep your filthy homosexual fantasies free of my name, deviant.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 6, 2014)

GreenBean said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > I think people that persecute them are the ones that need to be jailed.
> ...



They have every right to their agenda as you do yours; their strength is they are right and you are not.


----------



## Slyhunter (Jun 6, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> The closest you can find to be identical test subjects would be twins, dummies. Fertilized in the same egg...the study they use to say they found a genetic cause for homosexuality  was debunked when outside scientists tried to reproduce it, with an even larger group of subjects in the study! What more evidence do you need it's junk science?
> 
> Good lord you people are thick!





> In 1993, American geneticist Dean Hamer found families with several gay males on the mothers side, suggesting a gene on the X chromosome. He showed that pairs of brothers who were openly gay shared a small region at the tip of the X, and proposed that it contained a gene that predisposes a male to homosexuality.
> 
> This year, a larger study of gay brothers, using the many genetic markers now available through the Human Genome Project, confirmed the original finding and also detected another gay gene on chromosome 8. This has unleashed a new flurry of comment.
> 
> ...


How our genes could make us gay or straight - The Washington Post

So we narrow down the genes that cause people to be gay and at first we'll have the option to abort fetuses that are gay. Eventually we'll be able to manipulate DNA so abortion will no longer be necessary and gayness will be cured.

Just need patience.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 6, 2014)

Sorry Jake...you can keep pretending your opinion means something is the way you see it but you're wrong.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 6, 2014)

Here is an idea...I am not a fan of the idea of cloning human beings...but for the sake of ending this once and for all...Why don't you leftists find a country where cloning is less frowned upon, find yourself a gay dude, clone him, then raise the kid In a normal traditional family household, mother & a father...and see if that kid is gay at 18, do follow ups until your blue in the face....I guarantee the clone will not be gay. 

I don't know of anyone who would fund this sort of thing, you loons should hit up George Soros for the money...


----------



## OldUSAFSniper (Jun 6, 2014)

Not too far from the ranch two women live who just recently traveled to California to get married.  Course, here in Oklahoma, their 'marriage' is not recognized.  They've got two kids, one girl and one boy, from their marriages BEFORE they discovered they were lesbian (I guess).  They raise goats of all dang things.  GOATS?!?!?

Last month, they asked if they could use my front-end loader to move around some hay.  Wanted me to show them how to use it and they'd pay me for it.  Told them, 'Nope.' But if you buy lunch, I'll drive it down and we'll move that hay.  We did, only one of them made lunch and it reminded me of the misses before she passed away, it was that good.

They're good people and it don't matter to me what their sexual preference is so long as they don't dump it all over me.  However, that doesn't change my mind about supporting Oklahoma's amendment to not recognize same-sex marriages.  They know how I feel.  We agree to disagree on that matter.  But people it doesn't change the fact that they are human beings and they deserve the same respect or help that anyone deserves.  I am paraphrasing here:  Jesus said I knew you before you were formed in the womb.  Good enough for me...


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 6, 2014)

shart_attack said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > shart_attack said:
> ...



Opinions don't offend me so no worries. Thats great you wrote a thesis once upon a time but you still seem to miss the point. The KKK knows that Black people wont be passive targets as the law is no longer on the side of the KKK.  The KKK wont do anything without protection. They dont have the heart nor commitment to their ideals needed to deal with people that are not familiar with stepping aside for whites.  These youngsters will put some lead in their ass.


Yes something bad may happen for the extreme right but not everyone takes the chicken little approach.  What you may view as bad I may view as good. The rhetoric will die down once the Black POTUS leaves office. Watch and see.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 6, 2014)

Nice story and all, but that isn't the kind that I have a beef with. I have a beef with the ones spreading lies to further their radical agenda. That's it. Other than that, I am fine with mindin' my own if they mind theirs.
[/LIST]





OldUSAFSniper said:


> Not
> 
> too far from the ranch two women live who just recently traveled to California to get married.  Course, here in Oklahoma, their 'marriage' is not recognized.  They've got two kids, one girl and one boy, from their marriages BEFORE they discovered they were lesbian (I guess).  They raise goats of all dang things.  GOATS?!?!?
> 
> ...


----------



## Politico (Jun 6, 2014)

Nutz said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > What are your attitudes about Homosexuals?
> ...



Seeing as he is still running that bullshit sig I go with a lot.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jun 6, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> JOSweetHeart said:
> 
> 
> > God created us all, yes, but I don't believe that people being homosexual are of his doing. Why would he go against his own word?
> ...


I believe that the Lord created us all, but I don't believe that he had anything to do with our preferences being whatever they are. I believe that was all left up to us. Why would he have us go against what his word is? 

God bless you always!!!   

Holly

P.S. If homosexuality was God's intention, why is a male and a female the *only* duo that can reproduce the natural way? Why will a homosexual couple *never* be able to do such a thing all on their own without any help?


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 6, 2014)

JOSweetHeart said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > JOSweetHeart said:
> ...



Natural population control.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 6, 2014)

No, the christian God gave us free will...we are our own population control if we make bad decisions & go against what God says. Ofcourse that God also said to go forth & multiply...so I don't this He would be too concerned with population control. We haven't overpopulated...this is a myth that really takes hold in urban areas because of how crowded those areas are. We are not overpopulating the earth...city folks just want their cake & to eat it too.

Hope that was helpful...


Asclepias said:


> JOSweetHeart said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...


----------



## Political Junky (Jun 6, 2014)

Those results have changed for the better toward homosexuals, as they have nationwide.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jun 6, 2014)

OldUSAFSniper said:


> Not too far from the ranch two women live who just recently traveled to California to get married.  Course, here in Oklahoma, their 'marriage' is not recognized.  They've got two kids, one girl and one boy, from their marriages BEFORE they discovered they were lesbian (I guess).  They raise goats of all dang things.  GOATS?!?!?
> 
> Last month, they asked if they could use my front-end loader to move around some hay.  Wanted me to show them how to use it and they'd pay me for it.  Told them, 'Nope.' But if you buy lunch, I'll drive it down and we'll move that hay.  We did, only one of them made lunch and it reminded me of the misses before she passed away, it was that good.
> 
> They're good people and it don't matter to me what their sexual preference is so long as they don't dump it all over me.  However, that doesn't change my mind about supporting Oklahoma's amendment to not recognize same-sex marriages.  They know how I feel.  We agree to disagree on that matter.  But people it doesn't change the fact that they are human beings and they deserve the same respect or help that anyone deserves.  I am paraphrasing here:  Jesus said I knew you before you were formed in the womb.  Good enough for me...



If only the media would put the microphones in front of them instead of the militant gays this nation would be much better off.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jun 6, 2014)

Politico said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...



Lol, you said it, do you now walk it back or just pissed I still remember it?

You post a lot of good stuff and some stupid shit, but that was just epic stupidity and boorishness that surprised me and I am pretty fucking boorish.

Till you reverse your statement I will keep it in the sig. I dropped a lot of other stuff I really would like to say so that I could show everyone your gracelessness.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 6, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> No, the christian God gave us free will...we are our own population control if we make bad decisions & go against what God says. Ofcourse that God also said to go forth & multiply...so I don't this He would be too concerned with population control. We haven't overpopulated...this is a myth that really takes hold in urban areas because of how crowded those areas are. We are not overpopulating the earth...city folks just want their cake & to eat it too.
> 
> Hope that was helpful...
> 
> ...



Hate to be the one to break it to you but the christian god is a myth based on an  religion practiced by the Egyptians.  Most if not all the worlds religions came from there and are just spinoffs. Check out the story of Horus, Osiris and Isis.  The very first trinity.


----------



## Political Junky (Jun 6, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > No, the christian God gave us free will...we are our own population control if we make bad decisions & go against what God says. Ofcourse that God also said to go forth & multiply...so I don't this He would be too concerned with population control. We haven't overpopulated...this is a myth that really takes hold in urban areas because of how crowded those areas are. We are not overpopulating the earth...city folks just want their cake & to eat it too.
> ...


Don't forget, virgin birth was Egyptian, too.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 6, 2014)

It's amazing that to this day, there is still a question on what ethnicity, race, etc to what the original Egyptians were, but yet you have a bunch of people claiming they know all this about the religion of Ancient Egypt? Can you read the hyroglyphics? And if so, how do you know you're not having your leg pulled.



Asclepias said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > No, the christian God gave us free will...we are our own population control if we make bad decisions & go against what God says. Ofcourse that God also said to go forth & multiply...so I don't this He would be too concerned with population control. We haven't overpopulated...this is a myth that really takes hold in urban areas because of how crowded those areas are. We are not overpopulating the earth...city folks just want their cake & to eat it too.
> ...


----------



## GreenBean (Jun 6, 2014)

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> 1.Clicked on LockeJaw's screenname.
> 
> 2.Clicked "Find all posts by Lockejaw".
> 
> ...



Or disgusted with them as the case may be .  Locekjaw is what you claim to admire , but secretly loath.  An independent minded, free thinking, intelligent human being 

You loath hime because he is unindoctrinated and refuses to bend to the will of the perverts agenda. Like a growing number of us, he has seen  through the thinly veiled guise of homosexual and leftist manipulation.  

Our numbers are growing , and the backlash is building - you perverts and socio-fascists have been pushing the ticket to the breaking point for far too long.


----------



## Noomi (Jun 6, 2014)

JimBowie1958 said:


> What are your attitudes about Homosexuals?



Who are the gutless fucks who said they deserve no rights at all? Name yourselves.


----------



## GreenBean (Jun 6, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



You mean like the owners of the bakery who wouldn't bake a cake for the fags ?

No of course I'm not the owner of those businesses , just one of the intended victims.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 6, 2014)

Noomi said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > What are your attitudes about Homosexuals?
> ...



Hahaha! Like you're scaring anyone with that? Calm down lady, I voted no special rights, not none whatsoever.


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (Jun 7, 2014)

JOSweetHeart said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > JOSweetHeart said:
> ...



Maybe because there is a lot more to life than reproduction, and because the Bible- however epic it may be- was written by men, not God.


----------



## Politico (Jun 7, 2014)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...



Walk it back? in the very thread you went all loopy on I was quite clear on what I meant. You were the only one who took it as something else. I even clarified it for your simple mind and you never came back.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/curre...eave-after-being-neglected-3.html#post9174678

Now today I pointed it out in this thread. Then you thank me. Then you post this crap. Again I ask are you bipolar?


----------



## Samson (Jun 7, 2014)

Pennywise said:


> I look at them the same way I do a cripple or a retard- they are abnormal but it's probably not their fault.



I don't see them as handicapped. They don't need special parking or any special protections under the law.

But they should be protected as much as any normal person. I usually treat them as I would a dwarf; not laughing at them in public, but certainly sympathizing with their afflictions and trying to make them feel as normal as possible outside my home. I've never invited a dwarf into my home, but should I need one for a party as a clown I would not hesitate. Similarly if I ever need an interior decorator I may try to hire a queer.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 7, 2014)

So when is your next AIDS/HIV/STD scare coming up, dummy? Or are you already scared yet again? The "more to life" you seem to enjoy has you fearing death & disease...but you fail to see that. That's why I don't like you very much, non-goddess Ashtara. Still waiting on your Slenderman date?


Goddess_Ashtara said:


> JOSweetHeart said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 7, 2014)

Samson said:


> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> > I look at them the same way I do a cripple or a retard- they are abnormal but it's probably not their fault.
> ...


Dwarves are alright with me, it's those Orcs & Elves I won't stand for.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 7, 2014)

Really.....who cares, but I'll say this since in my line of work, gay people are all over the place............

These people, in general, have a real difficult time embracing the whole notion of "buckle up your chinstrap" and tackle life. Not sure where that dynamic comes from but its fascinating. When the pressure is on in life, these people tend to fold like a cheap wallet. Not all......but most.......its all drama all the time.


----------



## GreenBean (Jun 7, 2014)

Samson said:


> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> > I look at them the same way I do a cripple or a retard- they are abnormal but it's probably not their fault.
> ...





> trying to make them feel as normal as possible outside my home.



Dwarfs can't help the way they are - they were  born that way .  Queers were not born Gay.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 7, 2014)

JOSweetHeart said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > JOSweetHeart said:
> ...



So your god made me, but he didn't make me gay? Who did?


----------



## Pop23 (Jun 7, 2014)

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> JOSweetHeart said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



There is nothing more important to life itself than reproduction.  Without reproduction there is no life. 

Funny how that works.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 7, 2014)

Right. Just as I pointed out on my thread to mammoth, they cannot even make the argument that people are born gay without falling into traps, you don't even need physical science to prove it's bullshit.

Mammoth complained that I said the Gay & Lesbian community supported & marched with NAMBLA in the past, not until 1993 did they denounce them.

So he got all fussy and whined about me comparing LGBT's to NAMBLA.
I guarantee this idiot cannot put 2 and 2 together to make 4...

Why, if people are born into their particular sexual orientation, would anyone who supports that view, get mad about comparing pedo-homos to other homosexuals? According to their line of thinking(People are born knowing who they're attracted to right out of the birth canal), sexual orientation is just natural, so why even get mad at NAMBLA for how they were born?

You see....They've already lost the war, that's why these perverts have to continue lying about a gay gene. It's the only thing that's keeping most people from realizing that these folks are just deviants.

Wish they'd be honest about like they were prior to becoming a political weapon of the leftists.



GreenBean said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > Pennywise said:
> ...


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 7, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> JOSweetHeart said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...


Oh please! How long are you folks going to espouse this sorry ass cop out? Enviromental & social causes & certain choices you've made along the way in reaction to said enviromental & social causes is what led you to believe you were gay, then you acted upon them. You know I am right, so I really don't care about your response to this unless it's "Yes, you are right" or "Yes, that does sound plausable"& we can continue from there.

You were not born gay. If sexual orientation is genetically predispositioned, and that's it...Then why are we considering pederasty & beastiality as bad & sometimes punishable by law, but heterosexuality & homosexuality as acceptable? Your logic is severely flawed.

Your community is trying to legitimize it's perversions with flawed logic & junk science. 

If it's wrong to deny marriage to gays because they were born that way, why stop there? Beastialitists(or whatever they're called) are born that way according to your own logic, why shouldn't they be allowed to marry to?


----------



## DriftingSand (Jun 7, 2014)

Noomi said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > What are your attitudes about Homosexuals?
> ...



Gays have the same rights that all other human beings on earth enjoy (or should enjoy) but they don't have the right to redefine the word "marriage" just to satisfy their personal whims.  They have the right to life, liberty, and the pursuit of happiness but they don't have the right to force their agenda down everyone else's throat or the right to attack others who disagree with their lifestyle.


----------



## DriftingSand (Jun 7, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> JOSweetHeart said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



You did.  God made all people but he didn't intend for them to be pedophiles, rapists, queers, or Democrats.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 7, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > JOSweetHeart said:
> ...




I gave myself same sex attractions? That's not logical. Are you confused about consent and non consent? It's a meme in threads like these.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 7, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...




Too late. Were legally marrying in like 18 states and counting. But marriage isn't redefined. Civil marriage remains civil marriage.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 7, 2014)

One more thing...just so all the bases are covered. Don't even try the "animals cannot consent" crap either. Years ago, We had a female cat that would go into heat & raise it's ass up at every and anybody it saw, humans, dogs, cats, etc..

And with a male animal, let's use a dog for example...all a dog has to do to give consent is get an erection & all you need to do to consent is let him have sex with you.

So yeah, you liberals and homos fail no matter which way you go. Time to give it a rest & just admit that you were not born that way.

That's not to say that you cannot be completely oblivious to the enviromental & social causes that helped lead you to choosing to embrace that lifestyle, and therefore fall for flawed logic & junk science, what you need is psychiatric help if you're not happy about being gay. If you are fine with it, then stop trying to find cop-outs & admit you just chose to like women...you don't know why...and live your life. Just stop spreading lies we all know just don't make sense.


----------



## DriftingSand (Jun 7, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



I don't really care about your personal sex life.  I wouldn't give it a second thought if the LGBT/NAMBLA community wasn't constantly yakking about it and forcing it down everyone's throat.  Want "civil unions?" Go for it but stop trying to redefine the word "marriage" to include same-sex cohabitation and stop trying to force the world to see homosexuality as "normal" when it clearly isn't.


----------



## DriftingSand (Jun 7, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



"Legal" or not ... the true definition of marriage will always describe a union between a male and a female.  "Legal" or not ... homosexuality will never be considered normal even if you click your heals together three times and wish it so.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 7, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...


it's not illogical, enviromental & social causes & the choices you made in reaction to those causes is what led you to start thinking you are gay, then you CHOSE to act on that thought. Apparently you likes it because you're willing to spread false information in order to propagate the lifestyle.

You have me on ignore or do you just refuse to acknowledge the asswhooping in logic & reason you're recieving from me?


----------



## Peach (Jun 7, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > DriftingSand said:
> ...



"Lifestyle", "choices"? Why would anyone CHOOSE discrimination, hatred, and constant battles to be recognized as equal citizens under the law? No one THINKS they are gay, and I have posted more than enough information to show inborn variances as the "cause".


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 7, 2014)

No you did not & you cannot provide enough evidence because there is ZERO concrete evidence that there is a gay gene. If you are trying to argue the brain plasticity argument, it's already been refuted & laid to rest. If you're talking about the identical twins argument, it's been refuted and laid to rest as well. LaVey was discredited after other groups tried to recreate his findings, even with larger numbers of test subjects.

You're just accepting this stuff in blind faith. Post your proof & I will debunk it.

There is no concrete proof of anything besides practicing homosexuality changes brain & skin structure, along with their scent.  There is no CONCRETE proof of "inborn" anything, only speculation & feelings.

You're either a liar or just refuse to see what you don't want to see.

Pick one. Those are your only 2 choices.



Peach said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 7, 2014)

And Peach, if you read what Skoob(I think that's his sn)wrote about working in a heavily gay populated industry... He observed that they are drama queens & fold under pressure.

This explains why they always want to play victim.

Oh and cut the crap, gays are hardly the most hated & ridiculed minorities out there. Everyone coddles them. Smh...


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 7, 2014)

On April 14, 2003, the International Human Genome Consortium announced the successful completion of the Human Genome Project&#8212;two years ahead of schedule.  The press report read: &#8220;The human genome is complete and the Human Genome Project is over&#8221; (see &#8220;Human Genome Report...,&#8221; 2003, emp. added).  Most of the major science journals reported on the progress in the field of genetics, but also speculated on how the information would now be used.  The one piece of information that never materialized from the Human Genome Project was the identification of the so-called &#8220;gay gene.&#8221;

Homosexuality has been practiced for thousands of years.  Simply put, homosexuality is defined as sexual relations between like genders (i.e., two males or two females).  It was Sigmund Freud who first postulated that parental relationships with a child ultimately determine the youngster&#8217;s sexual orientation.  But this &#8220;nurturing&#8221; aspect has effectively given way to the &#8220;nature&#8221; side of the equation.  Can some behaviors (e.g., alcoholism, homosexuality, schizophrenia) be explained by genetics?  Are these and other behaviors influenced by nature or by nurture?  Are they inborn or learned?  Some individuals believed that the answer would be found hiding amidst the chromosomes analyzed in the Human Genome Project.

The human X and Y chromosomes (the two &#8220;sex&#8221; chromosomes) have been completely sequenced.  Thanks to work carried out by labs all across the globe, we know that the X chromosome contains 153 million base pairs, and harbors a total of 1168 genes (see NCBI, 2004).  The National Center for Biotechnology Information reports that the Y chromosome&#8212;which is much smaller&#8212;contains &#8220;only&#8221; 50 million base pairs, and is estimated to contain a mere 251 genes.  Educational institutions such as Baylor University, the Max Planck Institute, the Sanger Institute, Washington University in St. Louis, and others have spent countless hours and millions of research dollars analyzing these unique chromosomes.  As the data began to pour in, they allowed scientists to construct gene maps&#8212;using actual sequences from the Human Genome Project.  And yet, neither the map for the X nor the Y chromosome contains any &#8220;gay gene.&#8221;

^ That is an answer on yahoo answers. It's always winning every challenge to it.

The human genome has been fully mapped, there is no gay gene, which also means noone is born gay. They're mentally Ill. Case closed.


----------



## Peach (Jun 7, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> No you did not & you cannot provide enough evidence because there is ZERO concrete evidence that there is a gay gene. If you are trying to argue the brain plasticity argument, it's already been refuted & laid to rest. If you're talking about the identical twins argument, it's been refuted and laid to rest as well. LaVey was discredited after other groups tried to recreate his findings, even with larger numbers of test subjects.
> 
> You're just accepting this stuff in blind faith. Post your proof & I will debunk it.
> 
> ...



"Post truth" and "I will debunk it". Your mind is closed, your hatred of gay humans beyond question, or understanding. I knew I was attracted to males by age 5, had a crush on a boy, not a girl. Thus, no "chioce" for me, your experience may differ. More research, the answer is not as simplistic  as "lifestyle" or  "choice" :

BBC NEWS | Health | Non-sex genes 'link to gay trait'


----------



## DriftingSand (Jun 7, 2014)

Peach said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



Why would you choose to be anything else and miss out on all that attention that you crave?


----------



## Peach (Jun 7, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> On April 14, 2003, the International Human Genome Consortium announced the successful completion of the Human Genome Projecttwo years ahead of schedule.  The press report read: The human genome is complete and the Human Genome Project is over (see Human Genome Report..., 2003, emp. added).  Most of the major science journals reported on the progress in the field of genetics, but also speculated on how the information would now be used.  The one piece of information that never materialized from the Human Genome Project was the identification of the so-called gay gene.
> 
> Homosexuality has been practiced for thousands of years.  Simply put, homosexuality is defined as sexual relations between like genders (i.e., two males or two females).  It was Sigmund Freud who first postulated that parental relationships with a child ultimately determine the youngsters sexual orientation.  But this nurturing aspect has effectively given way to the nature side of the equation.  Can some behaviors (e.g., alcoholism, homosexuality, schizophrenia) be explained by genetics?  Are these and other behaviors influenced by nature or by nurture?  Are they inborn or learned?  Some individuals believed that the answer would be found hiding amidst the chromosomes analyzed in the Human Genome Project.
> 
> ...



Genetics is not confined to "a gene":

Factors in Homosexuality
February 14, 2014 By Warren Throckmorton 34 Comments
Papers in Australia and the UK published stories late yesterday about a study recently described at the 2013 International Association for Sex Research by Alan Sanders and then yesterday by Michael Bailey at the American Association for the Advancement of Science on genetics and homosexuality. According to an abstract of a 2012 presentation of the study, the researchers conducted a genome-wide linkage study involving over 400 pairs of gay brothers. The team identified two regions of interest: the pericentromeric region of chromosome 8 and Xq28, the region previously reported by Dean Hamer in 1993. According to the 2012 abstract, the findings suggest that genetic variation in each of these regions contributes to development of the important psychological trait of male sexual orientation.
The study has not been published but will surely renew interest in genetic factors involved in homosexuality. According to Bailey, as reported in the Guardian, sexual orientation is not a choice. However, this does not mean that sexual orientation is completely determined by genes. It appears that the regions identified in this study contribute in some manner to variation in the trait of sexual orientation. The linkages identified in the study do not eliminate the role of other factors in sexual orientation, including the balance of hormones during fetal development.
The new study is consistent with our statement in the recent letter to Ugandas president Yoweri Museveni:
From a scientific perspective, the causes of homosexuality are only partially understood. While it is unlikely that there is one simple biological or genetic cause for homosexuality in all people, there are neural, cognitive and personality differences between homosexuals and heterosexuals which appear to have at least some basis in biology.


Read more: New Study of Gay Brothers Renews Interest in Genetic Factors in Homosexuality


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 7, 2014)

Damn, you're good at ignoring my evidence, one being the most extensive geneological science study called the Human Genome Project telling your dumb emotional ass that there is NO gay gene... Im done with you because you obviously have some emotional reason to refuse the FACT that there is no CONCRETE EVIDENCE of a gay gene or in-born cause. Only junk science & speculation.

I don't give two shits whether you think Im a bigot, I KNOW you're stupid and won't accept the FACT that there has not been any gay gene or in-born cause found.

Doesn't matter if Im a bigot, retard. I'm still RIGHT.

Accept your defeat and move on, quit displaying your unwillingness to see what you don't want to see...you are starting to fit the stereotypical dumb woman type mysoginists describe. 



Peach said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > No you did not & you cannot provide enough evidence because there is ZERO concrete evidence that there is a gay gene. If you are trying to argue the brain plasticity argument, it's already been refuted & laid to rest. If you're talking about the identical twins argument, it's been refuted and laid to rest as well. LaVey was discredited after other groups tried to recreate his findings, even with larger numbers of test subjects.
> ...


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 7, 2014)

Liberals are stupid & bullheaded...as witnessed in Peach.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 7, 2014)

Genetics aren't linked to genetics now? Stupid liberals will buy anything so long as it confirms their biases. Just shut up, Peaches. There is NO concrete evidence proving homosexuality to be genetic. I understand you thrive on emotions as a woman and as a woman are emotionally driven on matters such as these.

Post the EVIDENCE...Not links...take out a snippet of any article you wish that says "We are 100% sure, without any doubt, that we have found the gay gene"....if you can't do that, stfu because all you are at this point is a message board nag confusing your emotional responses to information as logic & reason.

Okay, Sweety? And make sure it's been peer reviewed and confirmed.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 7, 2014)

from "Born that way" theory

Is There a "Gay Gene"?

Many laymen now believe that homosexuality is part of who a person really is  from the moment of conception.

The "genetic and unchangeable" theory has been actively promoted by gay activists and the popular media. Is homosexuality really an inborn and normal variant of human nature?

No. There is no evidence that shows that homosexuality is simply "genetic." And none of the research claims there is. Only the press and certain researchers do, when speaking in sound bites to the public.


How The Public Was Misled

In July of 1993, the prestigious research journal Science published a study by Dean Hamer which claims that there might be a gene for homosexuality. Research seemed to be on the verge of proving that homosexuality is innate, genetic and therefore unchangeablea normal variant of human nature.

Soon afterward, National Public Radio trumpeted those findings. Newsweek ran the cover story, "Gay Gene?" The Wall Street Journal announced, "Research Points Toward a Gay Gene...Normal Variation."

Of course, certain necessary qualifiers were added within those news stories. But only an expert knew what those qualifiers meant. The vast majority of readers were urged to believe that homosexuals had been proven to be "born that way."

In order to grasp what is really going on, one needs to understand some littleknown facts about behavioral genetics.


Gene Linkage Studies

Dean Hamer and his colleagues had performed a common type of behavioral genetics investigation called the "linkage study." Researchers identify a behavioral trait that runs in a family, and then:

a) look for a chromosomal variant in the genetic material of that family, and
b) determine whether that variant is more frequent in family members who share the particular trait.

To the layman, the "correlation" of a genetic structure with a behavioral trait means that trait "is genetic"-in other words, inherited.

In fact, it means absolutely nothing of the sort, and it should be emphasized that there is virtually no human trait without innumerable such correlations.


Scientists Know the Truth about "Gay Gene" Research

But before we consider the specifics, here is what serious scientists think about recent genetics-of-behavior research. From Science, 1994:

Time and time again, scientists have claimed that particular genes or chromosomal regions are associated with behavioral traits, only to withdraw their findings when they were not replicated. "Unfortunately," says Yale's [Dr. Joel] Gelernter, "it's hard to come up with many" findings linking specific genes to complex human behaviors that have been replicated. "...All were announced with great fanfare; all were greeted unskeptically in the popular press; all are now in disrepute."{1}

Homosexual Twin Studies

Two American activists recently published studies showing that if one of a pair of identical twins is homosexual, the other member of the pair will be, too, in just under 50% of the cases. On this basis, they claim that "homosexuality is genetic."

But two other genetic researchers--one heads one of the largest genetics departments in the country, the other is at Harvard--comment:

While the authors interpreted their findings as evidence for a genetic basis for homosexuality, we think that the data in fact provide strong evidence for the influence of the environment.{2}
The author of the lead article on genes and behavior in a special issue of Science speaks of the renewed scientific recognition of the importance of environment. He notes the growing understanding that:

... the interaction of genes and environment is much more complicated than the simple "violence genes" and intelligence genes" touted in the popular press.The same data that show the effects of genes, also point to the enormous influence of nongenetic factors.{3}

More Modest Claims to the Scientific Community

Researchers' public statements to the press are often grand and far-reaching. But when answering the scientific community, they speak much more cautiously.

"Gay gene" researcher Dean Hamer was asked by Scientific American if homosexuality was rooted solely in biology. He replied:

"Absolutely not. From twin studies, we already know that half or more of the variability in sexual orientation is not inherited. Our studies try to pinpoint the genetic factors...not negate the psychosocial factors."{4}
But in qualifying their findings, researchers often use language that will surely evade general understanding making statements that will continue to be avoided by the popular press, such as:

...the question of the appropriate significance level to apply to a nonMendelian trait such as sexual orientation is problematic.{5}
Sounds too complex to bother translating? This is actually a very important statement. In layman's terms, this means:

It is not possible to know what the findings mean--if anything--since sexual orientation cannot possibly be inherited in the direct way eyecolor is.

Thus, to their fellow scientists, the researchers have been honestly acknowledging the limitations of their research. However, the media doesn't understand that message. Columnist Ann Landers, for example, tells her readers that "homosexuals are born, not made." The media offers partial truths because the scientific reality is simply too unexciting to make the evening news; too complex for mass consumption; and furthermore, not fully and accurately understood by reporters.


Accurate Reporting Will Never Come in "Sound Bites"

There are no "lite," soundbite versions of behavioral genetics that are not fundamentally in error in one way or another.

Nonetheless, if one grasps at least some of the basics, in simple form, it will be possible to see exactly why the current research into homosexuality means so littleand will continue to mean little, even should the quality of the research methods improveso long as it remains driven by political, rather than scientific objectives.


Understanding the Theory

There are only two major principles that need to be carefully understood in order to see through the distortions of the recent research. They are as follows:

1. Heritable does not mean inherited.
2. Genetics research which is truly meaningful will identify, and then focus on, only traits that are directly inherited.

Almost every human characteristic is in significant measure heritable. But few human behavioral traits are directly inherited, in the manner of height, for example, or eye color. Inherited means "directly determined by genes," with little or no way of preventing or modifying the trait through a change in the environment.


How to "Prove" That Basketball-Players are Born that Way

Suppose you are motivated to demonstratefor political reasons--that there is a basketball gene that makes people grow up to be basketball players. You would use the same methods that have been used with homosexuality: (1) twin studies; (2) brain dissections; (3) gene "linkage" studies.

The basic idea in twin studies is to show that the more genetically similar two people are, the more likely it is that they will share the trait you are studying.

So you identify groups of twins in which at least one is a basketball player. You will probably find that if one identical twin is a basketball player, his twin brother is statistically more likely be one, too. You would need to create groups of different kinds of pairs to make further comparisons--one set of identical twin pairs, one set of nonidentical twin pairs, one set of sibling pairs, etc.

Using the "concordance rate" (the percentage of pairs in which both twins are basketball players, or both are not), you would calculate a "heritability" rate. The concordance rate would be quite high--just as in the concordance rate for homosexuality.

Then, you announce to the reporter from Sports Illustrated: "Our research demonstrates that basketball playing is strongly heritable." (And you would be right. It would be "heritable"--but not directly inherited. Few readers would be aware of the distinction, however.)

Soon after, the article appears. It says:

"...New research shows that basketball playing is probably inherited. Basketball players are apparently 'born that way!' A number of outside researchers examined the work and found it substantially accurate and wellperformed..."
But no one (other than the serious scientist) notices the media's inaccurate reporting.


What All Neuroscientists Know:
The Brain Changes with Use

Then you move on to conduct some brain research. As in the well-known LeVay brain study which measured parts of the hypothalamus, your colleagues perform a series of autopsies on the brains of some dead people who, they have reason to believe, were basketball players.

Next, they do the same with a group of dead nonbasketball players. Your colleagues report that, on average, "Certain parts of the brain long thought to be involved with basketball playing are much larger in the group of basketball players."

A few national newspapers pick up on the story and editorialize, "Clearly, basketball playing is not a choice. Not only does basketball playing run in families, but even these people's brains are different."

You, of course, as a scientist, are well aware that the brain changes with use...indeed quite dramatically. Those parts responsible for an activity get larger over time, and there are specific parts of the brain that are more utilized in basketball playing.

Now, as a scientist, you will not lie about this fact, if asked (since you will not be), but neither will you go out of your way to offer the truth. The truth, after all, would put an end to the worldwide media blitz accompanying the announcement of your findings.


Gene Linkage Studies: 
"Associated With" Does Not Mean "Caused By"

Now, for the last phase, you find a small number of families of basketball players and compare them to some families of nonplayers. You have a hunch that of the innumerable genes likely to be associated with basketball playing (those for height, athleticism, and quick reflexes, for example), some will be located on the x-chromosome.

You won't say these genes cause basketball playing because such a claim would be scientifically insupportable, but the public thinks "caused by" and "associated with" are synonymous.

After a few false starts, sure enough, you find what you are looking for: among the basketball-playing families, one particular cluster of genes is found more commonly.


With a Little Help from the Media

Now, it happens that you have some sympathizers at National People's Radio, and they were long ago quietly informed of your research. They want people to come around to certain beliefs, too. So, as soon as your work hits the press, they are on the air: "Researchers are hot on the trail of the Basketball Gene. In an article to be published tomorrow in Sports Science..."

Commentators pontificate about the enormous public-policy implications of this superb piece of science. Two weeks later, there it is again, on the cover of the major national newsweekly: "Basketball Gene?"

Now what is wrong with this scenario? It is simple: of course basketball playing is associated with certain genes; of course it is heritable. But it is those intermediate physiological traitsmuscle strength, speed, agility, reflex speed, height, etc.-which are themselves directly inherited. Those are the traits that make it likely one will be able to, and will want to, play basketball.

In the case of homosexuality, the inherited traits that are more common among male homosexuals might include a greater than average tendency to anxiety, shyness, sensitivity, intelligence, and aesthetic abilities. But this is speculation. To date, researchers have not yet sought to identify these factors with scientific rigor.

What the majority of respected scientists now believe is that homosexuality is attributable to a combination of psychological, social, and biological factors.

From the American Psychological Association
"[M]any scientists share the view that sexual orientation is shaped for most people at an early age through complex interactions of biological, psychological and social factors."{6}
From "Gay Brain" Researcher Simon LeVay
"At this point, the most widely held opinion [on causation of homosexuality] is that multiple factors play a role."{7}
From Dennis McFadden, University of Texas neuroscientist:
"Any human behavior is going to be the result of complex intermingling of genetics and environment. It would be astonishing if it were not true for homosexuality."{8}
From Sociologist Steven Goldberg
"I know of no one in the field who argues that homosexuality can be explained without reference to environmental factors."{9}
As we have seen, there is no evidence that homosexuality is simply "genetic"--and none of the research itself claims there is.

Only the press and certain researchers do, when speaking in sound bites to the public.

Endnotes

{1} Mann, C. Genes and behavior. Science 264:1687 (1994).

{2} Billings, P. and Beckwith, J. Technology Review, July, 1993. p. 60.

{3} Mann, C. op. cit. pp. 1686-1689.

{4}	 "New Evidence of a 'Gay Gene'," by Anastasia Toufexis, Time, November 13, 1995, vol. 146, Issue 20, p. 95.

{5} Hamer, D. H., et al. Response to Risch, N., et al., "Male Sexual Orientation and Genetic Evidence," Science 262 (1993), pp. 2063-65.

{6} The American Psychological Association's pamphlet, "Answers to Your Questions About Sexual Orientation and Homosexuality."

{7} LeVay, Simon (1996). Queer Science, MIT Press.

{8} "Scientists Challenge Notion that Homosexuality's a Matter of Choice," The Charlotte Observer, August 9, 1998.

{9} Goldberg, Steven (1994). When Wish Replaces Thought: Why So Much of What You Believe is False. Buffalo, New York: Prometheus Books.

The above article was adapted from two sources: a paper entitled, "The Gay Gene?" by Jeffrey Satinover, M.D., in The Journal of Human Sexuality, 1996, available by calling (972) 713-7130; and past issues of the National Association of Research and Therapy of Homosexuality (NARTH) Bulletin. For an in-depth discussion of homosexuality and genetics, consult Dr. Satinover's 1996 book, Homosexuality and the Politics of Truth, published by Hamewith/Baker Books.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 7, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> Sorry Jake...you can keep pretending your opinion means something is the way you see it but you're wrong.



Your opinion doesn't count, LJ, just as greenbeanSnow or JimBowie's opinions are equally worthless.

You and those who think like you are out of touch with mainstream America.

All you guys are doing now is mindless screaming in the dark.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 7, 2014)

The Christian far right are the outcasts not the gays.


----------



## birddog (Jun 7, 2014)

As a Christian biologist, I believe queers likely have a predisposition to being a queer similar to those having a predisposition to any abnormality such as diabetes etc.  The argument that research doesn't prove it may be valid, but not conclusive.

Most who have the homosexual predisposition do not develop the abnormality unless they are subjected to the correct environmental influences, plus that have to act on it or make a choice to do so.

I'm not a researcher, but just voicing a common sense opinion.


----------



## PredFan (Jun 7, 2014)

Homosexual activists are much different than the homosexuals I know. My gay and lesbian friends are just like normal people. They do way they do, love who they live and are not in anyone's face about it. We have good times.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jun 7, 2014)

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> Maybe because there is a lot more to life than reproduction, and because the Bible- however epic it may be- was written by men, not God.


If the Lord didn't write the word, why are heterosexual couples the only kind of couple that can naturally reproduce? If same gender relationships were the Lord's intention, homosexual couples would naturally be able to reproduce just like heterosexual couples can. 



Seawytch said:


> So your god made me, but he didn't make me gay? Who did?


You did. God created us so that this planet could be replenished and since a male and female union is the only one that can reproduce without any help, what do you think that means?

God bless you two always!!!   

Holly


----------



## PredFan (Jun 7, 2014)

birddog said:


> As a Christian biologist, I believe queers likely have a predisposition to being a queer similar to those having a predisposition to any abnormality such as diabetes etc.  The argument that research doesn't prove it may be valid, but not conclusive.
> 
> Most who have the homosexual predisposition do not develop the abnormality unless they are subjected to the correct environmental influences, plus that have to act on it or make a choice to do so.
> 
> I'm not a researcher, but just voicing a common sense opinion.



I believe that in the question of nature vs nurture, it is both. I agree with you 100% that there is a biological propensity in some people to be gay, and it takes outside pressures at critical times to bring the trait to the surface.

All of the homosexuals I know, and there are several, have horrible family and childhood backgrounds.


----------



## DriftingSand (Jun 7, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> The Christian far right are the outcasts not the gays.



That's cool with me.  Christians started out as "outcasts" and have always been outcasts. They were one of the targets of the ancient Pharisees; they were targets of the ancient Roman Empire; they were targets of the medieval Inquisitions during the Papal reign; they were the targets of the Bolsheviks under Trotsky, Lenin, and Marx; and they're the targets of today's secularists.  There is no new thing under the sun.  Christ promised that it would be so and the world has consistently proven Him correct. 

It doesn't change the fact that homosexuality is a serious abnormality.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jun 7, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> JOSweetHeart said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



You did in the series of choices you made regarding your sexual activity.

You  made yourself homosexual in the same way an alcoholic makes himself an alcoholic.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jun 7, 2014)

Peach said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



And one can show similar studies that indicate a genetic predisposition to be an alcoholic.

That doesn't mean you or the potential alcoholic  do not have a choice.


----------



## Peach (Jun 7, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> from "Born that way" theory
> 
> Is There a "Gay Gene"?
> 
> ...



The Genome Project mapped genes, did not specify what links to what differing characteristics, And I altered the word "gene" to GENETIC yesterday. Read more, insult less. 

Study Finds Epigenetics, Not Genetics, Underlies Homosexuality


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jun 7, 2014)

birddog said:


> As a Christian biologist, I believe queers likely have a predisposition to being a queer similar to those having a predisposition to any abnormality such as diabetes etc.  The argument that research doesn't prove it may be valid, but not conclusive.
> 
> Most who have the homosexual predisposition do not develop the abnormality unless they are subjected to the correct environmental influences, plus that have to act on it or make a choice to do so.
> 
> I'm not a researcher, but just voicing a common sense opinion.



So what would happen to Type 2 Diabetes rates if society decided to accept it as 'normal', stop treating it and affirmed peoples right to be diabetic?

The rate of diabetese would sky rocket like it is doing now.

What we need is a restoration of good ole social norms and a little more rough and ruggedness in our kids lives so they will not think they have to have a pajama-and-slippers lifestyle to feel normal.


----------



## GreenBean (Jun 7, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> JOSweetHeart said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



So you believe that a Supreme Being made you a pervert, is that why you despise religion ?

You despise and detest that which made you into a detestable freak and an outcast of humanity, an abomination to sanity ?

I believe my dear funny little seawytch , that  a good portion of your problems lie in what is known as *autophobia *- Self-hatred, self-loathing.  Your inner being , striving to free itself of the sexually dysphoric pervert you grew to be has a lot to do with your issues ...There is hope for you, Seuxal Dysphoria is not a life sentence, others have broken free and gone on to live healthy and procuctive lives -you weren't born a freak , you don't have to stay one. Just a thought for you toponder .... Have a pleasant day Freak


----------



## jillian (Jun 7, 2014)

What is perverted is bigotry and hate.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 7, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > The Christian far right are the outcasts not the gays.
> ...



Jesus loves you, DS, despite you being a fairysee.


----------



## GreenBean (Jun 7, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



If you wish to use symbolism, and gnostic fairy tales why not go with the polar opposite of Jesus , it's more appropriate.


----------



## Peach (Jun 7, 2014)

JimBowie1958 said:


> birddog said:
> 
> 
> > As a Christian biologist, I believe queers likely have a predisposition to being a queer similar to those having a predisposition to any abnormality such as diabetes etc.  The argument that research doesn't prove it may be valid, but not conclusive.
> ...



As a very slender Type II diabetic, I KNOW genetics played a deciding role in my diabetes. My mother was a skinny Type I. As for the comparison, there is none. Being gay is not a disease. There is no way to "treat" gay humans. Obviously, if a gay person's religious beliefs prohibit the expression of the natural orientation, they may remain celibate. It will not change the orientation however.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 7, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry Jake...you can keep pretending your opinion means something is the way you see it but you're wrong.
> ...



Jake, I'm not posting opinion...I'm posting FACTS.

And you're even more of an outcast from mainstream society than gays are, commie bum.


----------



## Plasmaball (Jun 7, 2014)

birddog said:


> As a Christian biologist, I believe queers likely have a predisposition to being a queer similar to those having a predisposition to any abnormality such as diabetes etc.  The argument that research doesn't prove it may be valid, but not conclusive.
> 
> Most who have the homosexual predisposition do not develop the abnormality unless they are subjected to the correct environmental influences, plus that have to act on it or make a choice to do so.
> 
> *I'm not a researcher*, but just voicing a common sense opinion.



still didnt stop you from posting this anyways. Overall your opinion is i think this way, i can't prove it, so ill claim common sense and move on.


----------



## Plasmaball (Jun 7, 2014)

JimBowie1958 said:


> birddog said:
> 
> 
> > As a Christian biologist, I believe queers likely have a predisposition to being a queer similar to those having a predisposition to any abnormality such as diabetes etc.  The argument that research doesn't prove it may be valid, but not conclusive.
> ...



what


----------



## Plasmaball (Jun 7, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > LockeJaw said:
> ...



nah...10 years from now you will be nothing, irrelevant. young people dont care and society will change. this issue is dead..


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 7, 2014)

this specific post wasn't about the genome project...See I told you. You just ignore what you don't want to know as fact. Dint even read it.



Peach said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > from "Born that way" theory
> ...


----------



## Peach (Jun 7, 2014)

I have read many summaries of the various studies, none exclude genetics as a factor. What you posted backs up EPIGENETICS, for example:

"[M]any scientists share the view that sexual orientation is shaped for most people at an early age through complex interactions of biological, psychological and social factors."{6) More on epigenetics:

Evidence for maternally inherited factors favouring male homosexuality and promoting female fecundity.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 7, 2014)

which is fine, because it is not about genetics being passed down, as a layman's way of putting it. So you're conceding there is no proof of a gay gene passed down at birth. 

Good on ya



Peach said:


> I have read many summaries of the various studies, none exclude genetics as a factor. What you posted backs up EPIGENETICS, for example:
> 
> "[M]any scientists share the view that sexual orientation is shaped for most people at an early age through complex interactions of biological, psychological and social factors."{6) More on epigenetics:
> 
> Evidence for maternally inherited factors favouring male homosexuality and promoting female fecundity.



Basically saying it's not genetic


----------



## Peach (Jun 7, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> which is fine, because it is not about genetics being passed down, as a layman's way of putting it. So you're conceding there is no proof of a gay gene passed down at birth.
> 
> Good on ya
> 
> ...



I conceded/altered that yesterday, glad you are catching up. Note, *inherited * traits are genetic.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 7, 2014)

Peach said:


> I have read many summaries of the various studies, none exclude genetics as a factor. What you posted backs up EPIGENETICS, for example:
> 
> "[M]any scientists share the view that sexual orientation is shaped for most people at an early age through complex interactions of biological, psychological and social factors."{6) More on epigenetics:
> 
> Evidence for maternally inherited factors favouring male homosexuality and promoting female fecundity.



Epigenics sometimes involves heritability, sometimes not. The scientists are using the latter obviously in their research, hence no gay GENE is handed down at birth....again you lose.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 7, 2014)

Plasmaball said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Some like Lockejaw can't get over what they believe is not fact.

Events may help them realize that, maybe not.

LJ and his buds are out of touch with mainstream America.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 7, 2014)

I think looking in the biological field for evidence of a biological cause for sexuality outside of heterosexuality is stupid. We have so many influences that could contribute to all forms of hypersexuality...be it straight or gay. You want to waste time on proving genetic or/and biological causes. It is all about enviroment & social causes... The APA was right before they were pressured to change their stance. We'd probably be having less problems with acceptance of gays....buts that's me.





Peach said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > which is fine, because it is not about genetics being passed down, as a layman's way of putting it. So you're conceding there is no proof of a gay gene passed down at birth.
> ...


----------



## Beachboy (Jun 7, 2014)

I am in advertising, and work with a lot of gay creative types.  They are bright, amusing, and the same as anyone else.  There is really nothing to discuss about this.  The issue is settled by the U. S. Constitution and the U. S. Supreme Court.


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (Jun 7, 2014)

"Homosexuals" are not born "gay".  "Heterosexuals" are not born "straight".  Everyone just falls somewhere along the grand scale of bisexuality.

Its like good and evil.  One is not born "good" or "evil".  We all possess the inherant potential for both. Most people just choose to align themselves with either side of what they perceive to be good or evil, but that inherant potential is still there, however dormant it may be, for them to experience the polar opposite at any time.

Few humans understand how to experience moral balance- and when they do, their inherant moral potential becomes as clear as it can possibly be.  The same applies to our inherant bisexual potential.  Its like "sexual balance".  Our understanding of sexuality becomes as clear as it can possibly be.


----------



## Silhouette (Jun 7, 2014)

Beachboy said:


> I am in advertising, and work with a lot of gay creative types.  They are bright, amusing, and the same as anyone else.  There is really nothing to discuss about this.  The issue is settled by the U. S. Constitution and the U. S. Supreme Court.



There's actually quite a lot to discuss about this.  For starters, Jude 1 of the Bible in the New Testament of Jesus forbidding any and all of the faithful from enabling the spread of the same type of homosexual culture that overtook Sodom; where all its inhabitants, gay or not, were sent to the pit of fire forever.

You cannot force a man to commit a mortal sin of his faith to accomodate a gay wedding and the like.

Secondly, all the legal battles LGBTs have initiated are based on a false premise, that they have lulled, deflected or otherwise bamboozled the opposition into overlooking: that they are a loose and incomplete set of deviant sexual _behaviors_.....not an identifiable or even permanent "race" of people.  Think of Anne Heche for example...

Setting a legal precedent for consideration of deviant behaviors as a race of people is malpractice of the highest sort.  Who will come next to make the unsubstantiated-claim-as-fact when trying to get society to legitimize what they do [not what they are]?

I talk a bit about that last point in this thread:

http://www.usmessageboard.com/curre...wins-gay-legal-challenges-simple-as-that.html


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 7, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> I think looking in the biological field for evidence of a biological cause for sexuality outside of heterosexuality is stupid. We have so many influences that could contribute to all forms of hypersexuality...be it straight or gay. You want to waste time on proving genetic or/and biological causes. It is all about enviroment & social causes... The APA was right before they were pressured to change their stance. We'd probably be having less problems with acceptance of gays....buts that's me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You sound like you hate science.  Where else would one look for the reason some people are born gay and others are not.  If it was only environmental or social everyone experiencing those conditions would be gay.  We all know thats not the case as brothers growing up in the same family can be of different sexual orientations.  The Collins brothers come to mind.  Why is one gay and the other is not?  The root of the mystery has to be genetic.


----------



## Silhouette (Jun 7, 2014)

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> "Homosexuals" are not born "gay".  "Heterosexuals" are not born "straight".  Everyone just falls somewhere along the grand scale of bisexuality.
> 
> Its like good and evil.  One is not born "good" or "evil".  We all possess the inherant potential for both. Most people just choose to align themselves with either side of what they perceive to be good or evil, but that inherant potential is still there, however dormant it may be, for them to experience the polar opposite at any time.
> 
> Few humans understand how to experience moral balance- and when they do, their inherant moral potential becomes as clear as it can possibly be.  The same applies to our inherant bisexual potential.  Its like "sexual balance".  Our understanding of sexuality becomes as clear as it can possibly be.



Without realizing it, you just made a very potent argument against gay marriage.  Because in this concrete world where asexual spirits are tested, the concrete roles of "male" and "female" and "jewish" and "muslim" and "brutal" and "sublime" etc. etc. etc. are all needed to test the mettle of the asexual amorphic spirit.

When you tamper with the very roles, the very matrix of the concrete world created to test, grow and temper the spirit, that's when it pisses off the Great Lab Technician.  Sodom was described as destroyed in Jude 1 precisely for that reason.  It wasn't destroyed with all its inhabitants gay and straight for the sin of each man individually.  It was destroyed for the collective sin of enabling the muddying of the roles of "male" and "female" by promoting homosexuality.

Homosexuality gender blends, as you just described.  And when a matrix's colors blend, the details within can no longer be defined, grown within or resisted as each person's individual lesson dictates.

Or to put it in more bucolic terms, promoting a homosexual culture [like through marriage being the worst and most potent example of that] is like walking up to God's painting easel and throwing a big wet cow pie right in the center of it.


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (Jun 7, 2014)

JOSweetHeart said:


> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe because there is a lot more to life than reproduction, and because the Bible- however epic it may be- was written by men, not God.
> ...



I want you to think long and hard before you respond.  *How the Hell does heterosexuals reproducing support the blatantly retarded idea that God "wrote the word*"?  You are also wrong when you said "heterosexual couples are the only kind of couples that can naturally reproduce." Couples that understand that they are bisexual can also naturally reproduce provided they are male and female.   

But the purpose of romantic love is not reproduction, and the purpose of marriage is not reproduction.  So what the fuck does reproduction have to do with anything here? 




> If same gender relationships were the Lord's intention, homosexual couples would naturally be able to reproduce just like heterosexual couples can.
> 
> God bless you always!!!
> 
> Holly



How dare you attempt to speak for God.  What the fuck do you know of "the Lord's intentions"?  

God bless you always bitch.

Ashtara


----------



## Peach (Jun 7, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > I think looking in the biological field for evidence of a biological cause for sexuality outside of heterosexuality is stupid. We have so many influences that could contribute to all forms of hypersexuality...be it straight or gay. You want to waste time on proving genetic or/and biological causes. It is all about enviroment & social causes... The APA was right before they were pressured to change their stance. We'd probably be having less problems with acceptance of gays....buts that's me.
> ...


One more, not "simple" even for FOXNews:

Homosexuality ultimately a result of gene regulation, researchers find | Fox News


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 7, 2014)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > LockeJaw said:
> ...



The urge to mate is a much stronger instinct than the non existent one to drink alcohol. That comparison is a utter failure.


----------



## Peach (Jun 7, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



More science, this from three days ago:

How our genes could make us gay or straight - The Washington Post


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 7, 2014)

Peach said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > LockeJaw said:
> ...



I've always thought it was natures way of population control.  This pretty much proves it. I wonder what makes this happen and when does it happen?


----------



## Silhouette (Jun 7, 2014)

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> I want you to think long and hard before you respond.  *How the Hell does heterosexuals reproducing support the blatantly retarded idea that God "wrote the word*"?  You are also wrong when you said "heterosexual couples are the only kind of couples that can naturally reproduce." Couples that understand that they are bisexual can also naturally reproduce provided they are male and female.
> 
> But the purpose of romantic love is not reproduction, and the purpose of marriage is not reproduction.  So what the fuck does reproduction have to do with anything here?



The answers to your questions are in the post I wrote just before you wrote this one above. #351

Here, I'll even repost it for you:



> Without realizing it, you just made a very potent argument against gay marriage.  Because in this concrete world where asexual spirits are tested, the concrete roles of "male" and "female" and "jewish" and "muslim" and "brutal" and "sublime" etc. etc. etc. are all needed to test the mettle of the asexual amorphic spirit.
> 
> When you tamper with the very roles, the very matrix of the concrete world created to test, grow and temper the spirit, that's when it pisses off the Great Lab Technician.  Sodom was described as destroyed in Jude 1 precisely for that reason.  It wasn't destroyed with all its inhabitants gay and straight for the sin of each man individually.  It was destroyed for the collective sin of enabling the muddying of the roles of "male" and "female" by promoting homosexuality.
> 
> ...



Of course if you have made a religion out of being spiritually as weak as a person can be, then there is no test required for you and you want to wallow all day long on a big couch eating physical bon bons of every flavor until you throw up and they have to cut a hole in the side of your house to take you to the gym.


----------



## Peach (Jun 7, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Research continues; rather than population control, almost certainly a natural variance. Two brown eyed people may have a blue eyed child. The anti-genetics crowd never explains why there are gay humans even in societies that kill because iof the trait; i.e., Fascist Germany, early USSR, Uganda, et. al.


----------



## Silhouette (Jun 7, 2014)

Peach said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



Because it's BEHAVIORAL.   and therefore, the 14th does not apply to LGBT.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/curre...wins-gay-legal-challenges-simple-as-that.html


----------



## Peach (Jun 7, 2014)

Silhouette said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



More SCIENCE:

http://www.matthewckeller.com/Zietsch_HomosexualityEvolution_2008.pdf

And that "minor" Harvey Milk had sex with was sixteen, legal in some states, depending on Milk's age at the time, could even be legal in my state. The age of consent has been as low as 13 within the past 30 years.


----------



## Samson (Jun 7, 2014)

GreenBean said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > Pennywise said:
> ...



Who really knows? I see no harm in giving them the benefit of the doubt, and assuming they are genetically deviant.


----------



## Peach (Jun 7, 2014)

Samson said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...



I reach the same conclusion about people over 5'10". They use more oxygen, food, living space, need everything too large. Environmental disasters


----------



## Coloradomtnman (Jun 7, 2014)

Silhouette said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Irrelevant.  Religion is a choice.  Believers have the same rights under law as atheists.  Whether homosexuality is a choice or isn't is irrelevant: under the law they have the same rights as straight people.  Two straight adults who wish to legally marry CAN marry and have all of the legal protection afforded wedded couples under the law.  Therefore two homosexual adults who wish to marry should be able to marry and have all of the legal protection afforded under the law.  Equal protection.  Equality under the law.

That is why DOMA went down under the Roberts Court.  Its why same-sex marrage bans are being dismissed: because they are unconstitutional.

The modern world is leaving folks like you behind and becoming a place more inclusive of those society has historically persecuted, ostracized, and oppressed: first black people, then women, then racial minorities, then the handicapped, and now LGBT people.  Maybe one day the poor.  And those who desire to oppress others like racists, misogynists, bullies, and bigots like yourself will be, not legally, but socially marginalized and rendered obsolete and viewed as a relic of a time in history when people were more barbaric.


----------



## DriftingSand (Jun 7, 2014)

Beachboy said:


> I am in advertising, and work with a lot of gay creative types.  They are bright, amusing, and the same as anyone else.  There is really nothing to discuss about this.  The issue is settled by the U. S. Constitution and the U. S. Supreme Court.



But the issue isn't "settled" in the hearts and minds of normal people. And I can just about guarantee you our nation's founders are rolling in their graves in shear disgust. 

But I'm a believer that things have to get worse before they will get better. I believe in biblical prophecy and things are going right on schedule.  A cleansing will take place just as it did in the days of Noah.


----------



## Coloradomtnman (Jun 7, 2014)

Peach said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > GreenBean said:
> ...



Hey, that's...heightist?


----------



## Silhouette (Jun 7, 2014)

Peach said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



The age of consent in New York was 17 when Milk began sodomizing the 16 year old Jack McKinley, minor, on drugs, homeless and mentally ill.  Milk convinced the boy he was a "father figure"/guardian to him at the time.  Milk then transported the minor across state lines [in violation of the MANN Act] to california, where he continued to sodomize him as a minor until he was 18 there.  

Subsequently dumped by his "father" and "lover" for younger and younger fresh meat, Jack went on to kill himself by jumping off a tall building in New York where the two met.

Are you saying you are apologizing for that?  Or trying to divert the conversation away from the fact that "LGBT" is an incomplete set of sexual deviant BEHAVIORS and thereby, not qualified for any protection under the 14th?

More SCIENCE [from the world's leading institutions and researchers in contrast to yours]:

http://www.usmessageboard.com/curre...wins-gay-legal-challenges-simple-as-that.html


----------



## Coloradomtnman (Jun 7, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> Beachboy said:
> 
> 
> > I am in advertising, and work with a lot of gay creative types.  They are bright, amusing, and the same as anyone else.  There is really nothing to discuss about this.  The issue is settled by the U. S. Constitution and the U. S. Supreme Court.
> ...



What a good Christian soul you are to want all those not like you to be killed by God!  Then things'll be better.  Just a world full of traditional Christians all praising the Lord in sparsely populated cities and towns and traumatized by the deaths of billions of people all around the world.  Tra la la!


----------



## Pop23 (Jun 7, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



You want to talk logic? Seriously?


----------



## Coloradomtnman (Jun 7, 2014)

Silhouette said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > Silhouette said:
> ...



So some gay guy took advantage of a young man...not like men haven't been doing the same to young women since time immemorial!  I guess we should ban men from marrying while at the same time marginalizing them.  Nice logic.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 7, 2014)

birddog said:


> As a Christian biologist, I believe queers likely have a predisposition to being a queer similar to those having a predisposition to any abnormality such as diabetes etc.  The argument that research doesn't prove it may be valid, but not conclusive.
> 
> Most who have the homosexual predisposition do not develop the abnormality unless they are subjected to the correct environmental influences, plus that have to act on it or make a choice to do so.
> 
> I'm not a researcher, but just voicing a common sense opinion.



"Christian Biologist"? THat sounds like an oxymoron. 

I guess you can get a degree from Talking Snake U.


----------



## Silhouette (Jun 7, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> birddog said:
> 
> 
> > As a Christian biologist, I believe queers likely have a predisposition to being a queer similar to those having a predisposition to any abnormality such as diabetes etc.  The argument that research doesn't prove it may be valid, but not conclusive.
> ...



What about the Mayo Clinic, the CDC and 300+ other peer-reviewed studies weighing in on sexual orientation being a learned behavior?   Read the OP for details and links: http://www.usmessageboard.com/curre...wins-gay-legal-challenges-simple-as-that.html


----------



## Slyhunter (Jun 7, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> which is fine, because it is not about genetics being passed down, as a layman's way of putting it. So you're conceding there is no proof of a gay gene passed down at birth.
> 
> Good on ya
> 
> ...



I already posted proof that it's genetic, didn't you read it?

Here's a repost of post 270


> In 1993, American geneticist Dean Hamer found families with several gay males on the mother&#8217;s side, suggesting a gene on the X chromosome. He showed that pairs of brothers who were openly gay shared a small region at the tip of the X, and proposed that it contained a gene that predisposes a male to homosexuality.
> 
> This year, a larger study of gay brothers, using the many genetic markers now available through the Human Genome Project, confirmed the original finding and also detected another &#8220;gay gene&#8221; on chromosome 8. This has unleashed a new flurry of comment.
> 
> ...


How our genes could make us gay or straight - The Washington Post

So we narrow down the genes that cause people to be gay and at first we'll have the option to abort fetuses that are gay. Eventually we'll be able to manipulate DNA so abortion will no longer be necessary and gayness will be cured.

Just need patience.[/QUOTE]


----------



## HelenaHandbag (Jun 7, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> birddog said:
> 
> 
> > As a Christian biologist, I believe queers likely have a predisposition to being a queer similar to those having a predisposition to any abnormality such as diabetes etc.  The argument that research doesn't prove it may be valid, but not conclusive.
> ...


Joe, we get it. You  are a bigot.

No need to keep selling.


----------



## Samson (Jun 7, 2014)

Peach said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > GreenBean said:
> ...



Good for you.

I'm certain that the Long Giant Big Tall (LGBT) movement will get over it without having to form a lobby, or March on Washington.


----------



## Pop23 (Jun 7, 2014)

Samson said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...



From now on 5'10 shall be known as short!

So it is written, so it shall be. 

Will Randy Neumann have to re shoot his video?


----------



## Peach (Jun 7, 2014)

Coloradomtnman said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...



Yes, a fun thing to throw out at bigots.


----------



## Pop23 (Jun 7, 2014)

Peach said:


> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



Is someone who goes against nature a naturephobe?


----------



## Peach (Jun 7, 2014)

Silhouette said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > Silhouette said:
> ...



World's leading? You read all of the seven or eight links I posted, I doubt it. Read the link on evolution & human behavior? That is from a science journal. As for Milk, I did not know he had a relationship with a 16 year old, IF it is true, I KNOW he has been smeared both before & after his death.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 7, 2014)

Silhouette said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > birddog said:
> ...



All Horseshit.  

Next.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 7, 2014)

HelenaHandbag said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > birddog said:
> ...



Yes, I'm bigoted against superstition and ignorance.  

I have a real problem with anyone who says he should do something sociopathic because an imaginary man in the sky said so.


----------



## Peach (Jun 7, 2014)

Pop23 said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > Coloradomtnman said:
> ...



As gay people have existed in almost all known cultures, if not all, it is hardly "unnatural".


----------



## Peach (Jun 7, 2014)

Silhouette said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > birddog said:
> ...



And another:

Epigenetics Is A Critical Factor In Homosexuality - Medical News Today


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 7, 2014)

Silhouette said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Science says its genetic.


----------



## Peach (Jun 7, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> birddog said:
> 
> 
> > As a Christian biologist, I believe queers likely have a predisposition to being a queer similar to those having a predisposition to any abnormality such as diabetes etc.  The argument that research doesn't prove it may be valid, but not conclusive.
> ...


No, it is not an oxymoron, many scientists in this nation are Christians, Jews, and of other monotheistic beliefs; I know a few in the field of biology. None went to "Talking State U" either.


----------



## Silhouette (Jun 7, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



That's your learned legal rebuttal to the very poignant and compelling issue of the 14th on behaviors vs race?

It's going to come up in court you know.  Best to prepare a little better than that.  After all, you're up against the Mayo Clinic, the CDC and 300+ peer-reviewed research studies showing sexual orientation as learned...behaviors...not race.. http://www.usmessageboard.com/curre...wins-gay-legal-challenges-simple-as-that.html


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 7, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> Beachboy said:
> 
> 
> > I am in advertising, and work with a lot of gay creative types.  They are bright, amusing, and the same as anyone else.  There is really nothing to discuss about this.  The issue is settled by the U. S. Constitution and the U. S. Supreme Court.
> ...



The bible is a fairytale dude. Even a cursory peruse of the bible can tell you its little more than a pseudo historical document mixed with parables based on maintaining population control.


----------



## Peach (Jun 7, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> > Beachboy said:
> ...


Not to many humans, though The King James Version provides clues as to who the translators wanted to please. Another link on genetics and being gay:

Homosexual Behavior Largely Shaped By Genetics And Random Environmental Factors -- ScienceDaily


----------



## skye (Jun 7, 2014)

My attitude is  a simple one: "Don't ask don't tell".


Peace my darlinks!


----------



## Peach (Jun 7, 2014)

From a Mayo Clinic researcher, theorizing abot "polymorphic" genes:

Is there a homosexuality gene?


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jun 7, 2014)

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> JOSweetHeart said:
> 
> 
> > Goddess_Ashtara said:
> ...


I obviously know more about his intentions than you do and if you do not like what I have to say here, good luck finding another message forum to spew your filth at.

God bless you always!!!

Holly

P.S. Oh and if the Lord's word was written by man, man could have written anything, but not just anything could have been written now, could it. The Lord's word says to replenish the Earth. Well if homosexuality was the Lord's true intention, why can't homosexual couples carry out such an order all on their own? Why are heterosexual couples the only kind of couples who can reproduce?


----------



## Slag (Jun 7, 2014)

As long as no one is looking to poke me I do not care.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Jun 7, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...



I cannot say I disagree with you on this at all.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jun 7, 2014)

JOSweetHeart said:


> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> > JOSweetHeart said:
> ...



Your god screws up a lot of things. 
Maybe this is just one more?

Seriously, there has always been homosexuality and there will always be homosexuality. it occurs in more than just the human species and, since the various gods are a man-made fairy tale, he/she/it had nothing to do with it.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jun 7, 2014)

^^^ Hey, if you do not like his way of doing things, don't blame me when you burn. 

God bless you always!!!   

Holly

P.S. Oh and if you can't show any respect for beliefs that other people have, don't expect any from them in return for any beliefs that you have.


----------



## GreenBean (Jun 7, 2014)

Slyhunter said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > which is fine, because it is not about genetics being passed down, as a layman's way of putting it. So you're conceding there is no proof of a gay gene passed down at birth.
> ...



 A simple and singular cause for sexual dysphoria / homosexuality has never been determined.  No gay gene has ever been isolated. Despite the fact the Humen Genome has been mapped out , science can tell you why your hair is the color it is , determine your expected life expectancy, and decipher the most minute details of your physical composition, yet  science can not find a Gay Gene.

Identical Twin Studies however seem to have proven that *Homosexuality is Not Genetic*.  Eight major studies of identical twins in over the past 20 years all arrived at the same conclusion: *that gays were not born that way.*


----------



## jillian (Jun 7, 2014)

JOSweetHeart said:


> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> > JOSweetHeart said:
> ...



like most theocrats, you WANT to believe you know more about G-d's will. Maybe G-d hates christians... how do you know he doesn't? there are a lot of other religions. and each thinks they have a lock on truth.

and, no offense, buut it's kind of hypocritical for someone to threaten people with hell while at the same time saying "G-d bless you".

maybe it's a better idea to actually listen to what jesus said... which is to leave judgment to heaven 

because he certainly didn't believe it was man's place to judge.... even if you believe in christianity.


----------



## hipeter924 (Jun 8, 2014)

jillian said:


> JOSweetHeart said:
> 
> 
> > Goddess_Ashtara said:
> ...


 If there is a 'god', I am sure they picked the wrong one. It stands to reason that the first gods envisioned are more probable to be real, which rules out Christianity. You are much more likely to end up being judged by an Egyptian or Mesopotamian god than a christian one, in your journey to the afterlife. Better to just be a good person, rather than follow hate or intolerance in a 'holy' book that could be blasphemy to the real 'true religion'.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jun 8, 2014)

jillian said:


> What is perverted is bigotry and hate.



Yeah, so why do you hate Biblical Christianity so much then?


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jun 8, 2014)

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> JOSweetHeart said:
> 
> 
> > Goddess_Ashtara said:
> ...



Lol,  it is so funny to see pervs like you talk shit about God and faith. You don't know your ass from a hole in the ground, but you are going to tell us what God is approving of and isn't, lol.

There are multiple people appointed to speak for God in every religion.

That you cant grasp this only re-inforce3s the fact that you are an idiot.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jun 8, 2014)

hipeter924 said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > JOSweetHeart said:
> ...



I am sure you would fuck that topic up like every other topic you have fucked up since forever.

roflmao


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jun 8, 2014)

jillian said:


> JOSweetHeart said:
> 
> 
> > Goddess_Ashtara said:
> ...



More likely you just don't want to hear what God's will is, pervert.

The Bible leaves no doubt what God thinks on the topic.


----------



## hipeter924 (Jun 8, 2014)

JimBowie1958 said:


> hipeter924 said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...


'Fuck', you mean like sex? Well that is how I came into being, not from a rib woman.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jun 8, 2014)

hipeter924 said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > hipeter924 said:
> ...



Yep, you fucked that topic up too.

IS this a thing you were born with or do you just really try hard to be an ignoram-ASS?


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jun 8, 2014)

jillian said:


> like most theocrats, you WANT to believe you know more about G-d's will. Maybe G-d hates christians... how do you know he doesn't? there are a lot of other religions. and each thinks they have a lock on truth.
> 
> and, no offense, buut it's kind of hypocritical for someone to threaten people with hell while at the same time saying "G-d bless you".
> 
> ...


How do you know that God hates anyone?

God bless you always!!!   

Holly


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 8, 2014)

Peach said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > birddog said:
> ...



YOu can't believe in Science and Magic Sky Pixies.  Sorry, you just can't.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 8, 2014)

JimBowie1958 said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > JOSweetHeart said:
> ...



The BIble leaves no doubt what God thinks about eating Shellfish, but you guys aren't out there boycotting the Red Lobster.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 8, 2014)

Silhouette said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Silhouette said:
> ...



Uh, bud, every court that has ruled on this issue since Windsor has struck down gay marriage laws.  Not a single court has found things your way.  

ANd, no a "Peer Reviewed" study from Talking Snake U doesn't impress me.


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (Jun 8, 2014)

JOSweetHeart said:


> ?


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 8, 2014)

no I don't sound like I hate science. I sound like I hate politicized science...because I do.



Asclepias said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > I think looking in the biological field for evidence of a biological cause for sexuality outside of heterosexuality is stupid. We have so many influences that could contribute to all forms of hypersexuality...be it straight or gay. You want to waste time on proving genetic or/and biological causes. It is all about enviroment & social causes... The APA was right before they were pressured to change their stance. We'd probably be having less problems with acceptance of gays....buts that's me.
> ...


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 8, 2014)

There is no gay gene...there is nothing these enablers can do about that but waste more money to find one. And that's all good....except homosexuals who want out of the lifestyle will be treated unfairly even more than they are now as long as we let the bullshitters in the media make lies "mainstream".

There are homos who aren't "gay" about being homosexual...libtards dismiss them like they do not exist.


----------



## jillian (Jun 8, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> There is no gay gene...there is nothing these enablers can do about that but waste more money to find one. And that's all good....except homosexuals who want out of the lifestyle will be treated unfairly even more than they are now as long as we let the bullshitters in the media make lies "mainstream".
> 
> There are homos who aren't "gay" about being homosexual...libtards dismiss them like they do not exist.



ok little boy... thanks for your expertise.

lol


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 8, 2014)

Asclepias, when are you going to tell us "black Egypt" invented the English language?

If you're not going to, stop using English to communicate, it was created by those white devils after all....


----------



## jillian (Jun 8, 2014)

JimBowie1958 said:


> More likely you just don't want to hear what God's will is, pervert.
> 
> The Bible leaves no doubt what God thinks on the topic.



well, certainly I have no interest in hearing what G-d says from someone like you. But if it makes you feel better to call me names, whatever rocks your little world... no worries.

everything i know about jesus, though, tells me he wouldn't want G-d's children discriminated against in his name.

so thanks for the lesson in hypocrisy, theocrat. i think they feel as earnestly about their beliefs in iran.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 8, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> There is no gay gene...there is nothing these enablers can do about that but waste more money to find one. And that's all good....except homosexuals who want out of the lifestyle will be treated unfairly even more than they are now as long as we let the bullshitters in the media make lies "mainstream".
> 
> There are homos who aren't "gay" about being homosexual...libtards dismiss them like they do not exist.



Actually, the gays don't want to look for the Gay Gene that bad. 

Probably because if we ever found it, you Christian Funditards would suddenly love abortion.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 8, 2014)

jillian said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > There is no gay gene...there is nothing these enablers can do about that but waste more money to find one. And that's all good....except homosexuals who want out of the lifestyle will be treated unfairly even more than they are now as long as we let the bullshitters in the media make lies "mainstream".
> ...



Show me the image of The mapped out  gay gene, little girl. Lol


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 8, 2014)

You need to make sure it is 100% verified  as the gay gene, Peer reviewed & confirmed, little girl.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 8, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > There is no gay gene...there is nothing these enablers can do about that but waste more money to find one. And that's all good....except homosexuals who want out of the lifestyle will be treated unfairly even more than they are now as long as we let the bullshitters in the media make lies "mainstream".
> ...



I would not support aborting babies because they are gay if a gene was found that predisposed them to being gay. At that point when they prove the gay gene exists, as I have said numerous times, I would admit I am wrong & change my opinion of the whole thing. You see, Im not a moron like you.

By the way, you libtards are the ones who support abortion because some children will "become abused & unloved monsters" if they are born...you place the clinics in black & Latino neighborhoods because you're racists and eugencists of the worst kind.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 8, 2014)

Look...they ran off. Lol


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 8, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> I would not support aborting babies because they are gay if a gene was found that predisposed them to being gay. At that point when they prove the gay gene exists, as I have said numerous times, I would admit I am wrong & change my opinion of the whole thing. You see, Im not a moron like you.
> 
> By the way, you libtards are the ones who support abortion because some children will "become abused & unloved monsters" if they are born...you place the clinics in black & Latino neighborhoods because you're racists and eugencists of the worst kind.



Somehow, I don't think you'd stop being a homophobic asshole if someone found a 'gay gene".  

I support abortion rights because I know it's a practical impossibility to make a woman have a baby she doesn't want.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 8, 2014)

Oh really? So tell me...WHY a life should be snuffed out because the mother "doesn't" want it? Don't give me the "it's her bawdee" bullshit either.

Tell me why the baby should not be born because the mother doesn't want the baby?



JoeB131 said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > I would not support aborting babies because they are gay if a gene was found that predisposed them to being gay. At that point when they prove the gay gene exists, as I have said numerous times, I would admit I am wrong & change my opinion of the whole thing. You see, Im not a moron like you.
> ...


----------



## GreenBean (Jun 8, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



No *YOU* Can't, because you are psychologically scarred and highly prejudicial against anything that OTHER PEOPLE consider holy.  Those other people include some of the greatest minds Humanity has ever produced.

Einstein, unarguably, a renowned Genuis, was a devout agnostic ,who lost his faith early in childhood. As he matured he bacame a "pantheist",  and a adherant of Spinozism.

Helping Christians Reconcile God with Science


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 8, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> Oh really? So tell me...WHY a life should be snuffed out because the mother "doesn't" want it? Don't give me the "it's her bawdee" bullshit either.
> 
> Tell me why the baby should not be born because the mother doesn't want the baby?
> 
> ]



Because it is her body. 

And because the kind of government you would need to monitor women to make sure they aren't snuffing out their fetuses would be pretty fucking oppressive.  

I mean, you guys are whining and bitching because they are making bakers bake cakes, but you think nothing at all of making a woman have a baby a rapist put into her body? 

Seriously?


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 8, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > LockeJaw said:
> ...


^ Still waiting little girl lol


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 8, 2014)

GreenBean said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



I'm not sure how one could be a "devout agnostic".  Agnostics by their own definition, aren't really sure.  

And, yes, I have a real prejudice against people who worship bits of marble and wood and think they are holy.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 8, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> Oh really? So tell me...WHY a life should be snuffed out because the mother "doesn't" want it? Don't give me the "it's her bawdee" bullshit either.
> 
> Tell me why the baby should not be born because the mother doesn't want the baby?
> 
> ...



The onus is on you to demonstrate that you have the absolute right to impose your beliefs on others and force a woman to bear an unwanted fetus. 

Your beliefs and rights do not extend over others because each individual is free to exercise their own rights as they see fit. 

If *YOU* don't want an abortion then don't have one. But if someone else wants one that is their individual right to make that choice and the Constitution upholds that right.

So until you overturn the Constitution you don't have a say in what other people do with their rights and freedoms.

Capiche?


----------



## GreenBean (Jun 8, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > LockeJaw said:
> ...



Snuffing out gay fetuses, if they were to ever discover that nonexistant "missing link"  [the so called gay gene ]- would be similar to snuffing out fetuses that are discovered to have Down  Syndrome.  If homosexuality is a genetic trait, which is highly unlikely, it is also a highly undesirable one - nobody wants a freak of nature, a mongoloid child or a queer one.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 8, 2014)

I already told your dumb ass the "it's her body" defense won't cut it. We arrest folks & institutionalize people for attempting to commit suicide...why should we do that if "it's my bawdee" is a legitimate reason to kill a baby but not yourself?

If you support killing yourself, I suggest you do it asap. You're too stupid to live.



JoeB131 said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > Oh really? So tell me...WHY a life should be snuffed out because the mother "doesn't" want it? Don't give me the "it's her bawdee" bullshit either.
> ...


----------



## GreenBean (Jun 8, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



*Exactly Joe *- it's an oxymoron . 

*They are not sure* - but can't prove either way, so instead of adopting an unproven and unprovable belief, they stick to the facts - maybe there is a God , but maybe the glass is half empty.



> And, yes, I have a real prejudice against people who worship bits of marble and wood and think they are holy.


Not everybody has the power of logical deduction that you do, and not everybody has the impetus to use that power.  The overwhelming majority of Modern Christians are harmless , moral people  - at times somewhat annoying, but harmless .  Just as the overwhelming majority of queers are harmless people - just trying to cope with their perversion andget on with their lives.

My argument is with the Queer upper echelon.
Just as , your argument is probably more with the religous upper echelon, wwho perpetuate myths.


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (Jun 8, 2014)

Lockejaw is obsessed with homosexuality.  He just can't stop talkin' about it


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 8, 2014)

jillian said:


> What is perverted is bigotry and hate.



And, unlike being gay, it's a _learned _trait.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 8, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> I already told your dumb ass the "it's her body" defense won't cut it. We arrest folks & institutionalize people for attempting to commit suicide...why should we do that if "it's my bawdee" is a legitimate reason to kill a baby but not yourself?
> 
> If you support killing yourself, I suggest you do it asap. You're too stupid to live.
> 
> ]



Here's the problem with that argument.  

We only have about 40,000 suicides a year. 

So limiting them is containable. 

We have a million abortions a year.  Not containable in the least. 

And while a suicidal person will probably get over what's bugging him in a couple days, a pregnant lady who doesn't want that baby won't.  

Here's the thing.  Banning abortion doesn't work.  Doesn't work in the Philippines, where they have half a million abortions a year.  Didn't work in Romania under the communists. 

When your "victim" is the size of a kidney bean and can be flushed down a toilet, it's kind of hard to enforce the law.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 8, 2014)

No it's not. Nice deflection though.


Derideo_Te said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > Oh really? So tell me...WHY a life should be snuffed out because the mother "doesn't" want it? Don't give me the "it's her bawdee" bullshit either.
> ...


----------



## DriftingSand (Jun 8, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



Under the Old Covenant and in the Old Testament God commanded the Israelites (12 tribes of Israel) to abstain from shell fish and many other foods.  Not so in the New Testament under the New Covenant.  

Homosexuality, on the other hand, is condemned in both the Old and New Testaments.  Will homosexuality send someone to hell?  Not necessarily but all sinners are called to repent of their sins INCLUDING homosexuals.  Rejection of Christ will earn you a free ticket to hell.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 8, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> No it's not. Nice deflection though.
> 
> 
> Derideo_Te said:
> ...



Thank you for tacitly admitting that you cannot refute the Constitutional rights of others. Have a nice day.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 8, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...



Your religious beliefs are not a valid basis for denying your fellow gay Americans their Constitutional rights.


----------



## DriftingSand (Jun 8, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > Oh really? So tell me...WHY a life should be snuffed out because the mother "doesn't" want it? Don't give me the "it's her bawdee" bullshit either.
> ...



I believe in the rights of unborn women. I believe in the right of the fetus to "choose" life over death.  But using your logic folks should be able to kill their "born" children if and when they become burdensome.  Life is burdensome!  That's a fact. When a woman spreads her legs in the heat of passion she agrees to the possible long term ramifications of her action. She acquiesced to the possibility of parenthood.  It's at THAT point that she had the "right to choose." Don't want a baby? Close your legs.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 8, 2014)

Peach said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



All would be correct. Even, like you said earlier, in countries that throw you in jail or kill you for being gay, gays still are born to straight parents every day. Gay is as "natural" or as "unnatural" as being red haired or left handed.


----------



## Slyhunter (Jun 8, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...



all of which can someday be detected via DNA and then the parents can choose whether or not to abort the fetus. I bet they abort all the gay children.


----------



## DriftingSand (Jun 8, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...



Had someone asked Jeffery Dahmer if he had a "choice" to have homosexual relations followed by murder he would likely say that "he didn't have a choice" and that "he was born with those tendencies."  So was it okay for Jeffery Dahmer to do everything he believed he was "born to do" or should he have fought his "genetic tendency" to murder and struggled against it?


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 8, 2014)

JOSweetHeart said:


> P.S. Oh and if the Lord's word was written by man, man could have written anything, but not just anything could have been written now, could it. The Lord's word says to replenish the Earth. Well if homosexuality was the Lord's true intention, why can't homosexual couples carry out such an order all on their own? Why are heterosexual couples the only kind of couples who can reproduce?



When MEN wrote the bible, there were not 7 billion people on the planet. There's been enough multiplying...

Gays are not sterile. We reproduce just fine. Are you aware that something like 15% of couples can't conceive naturally? Did god make them sterile like he made me gay? Why? Maybe god is intelligently designing after all.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 8, 2014)

here is the problem with your argument. It's their body, who are you to say they should be stopped from killing themselves, it's their body. 

What gives you the right to tell them what to do with their body just because "it's containable"?



JoeB131 said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > I already told your dumb ass the "it's her body" defense won't cut it. We arrest folks & institutionalize people for attempting to commit suicide...why should we do that if "it's my bawdee" is a legitimate reason to kill a baby but not yourself?
> ...


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 8, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > LockeJaw said:
> ...



You believe in all kinds of magical things but the law doesn't. 

The law defines Constitutional rights and not your mythical beliefs. If you want to overturn the Constitutional rights of your fellow Americans then you need to follow the legal procedure for doing so. 

However until you change the Constitution you don't get to impose your own personal religious beliefs on others.


----------



## DriftingSand (Jun 8, 2014)

Slyhunter said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



That's a good point.  Since most gays are leftists and since most leftists are all for abortion then they shouldn't have a problem with someone purposely aborting a baby that might have a "gay gene."


----------



## Slyhunter (Jun 8, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



You can say the same thing about a pedofile.
It's not your fault the urges you were born with.
It is your fault if you act on them.


----------



## DriftingSand (Jun 8, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



I believe in the Constitutional rights of all humans (whether in the womb or out of the womb).  Perhaps the Constitution can be changed to allow the rights of normal folks to "abort" gays?  How would you feel about the Constitution then?


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 8, 2014)

Slyhunter said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



Potentially. You're not introducing any kind of new ideas. There was even a play and a movie made about it.  

Twilight of the Golds

_When Suzanne Stein has a genetic analysis done on her unborn child, she discovers that although she has a healthy baby, the child will most likely be born gay, like her brother, David. She must decide whether to keep the child, or to have an abortion. Her family enters a crisis about love and acceptance as she makes this difficult choice. _


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 8, 2014)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Lol,  it is so funny to see pervs like you talk shit about God and faith. You don't know your ass from a hole in the ground, but you are going to tell us what God is approving of and isn't, lol.
> 
> There are multiple people appointed to speak for God in every religion.
> 
> That you cant grasp this only re-inforce3s the fact that you are an idiot.



People have been telling gays what god thinks of them for centuries...and yet god still keeps making those gay people. Gee, I wonder who's gonna have the "come to Jesus" with Jesus in the end. 

From what I've read of the guy, it ain't gonna be the gays.


----------



## DriftingSand (Jun 8, 2014)

Slyhunter said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



Yup. An armed robber was just born with a "robber gene."  A pedophile simply has a "molestation gene." A kidnapper has a "kidnapping gene."  Etc.  Everyone now has an excuse for their sinful behavior and all should be protected under the Constitution.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 8, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



The attractions are not a choice, acting upon them is. When gays act upon their natural or god given attractions, it is between them and the other consenting adult they are having relations with. Equating that to murder or cannibalism is...stupid.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 8, 2014)

Just so you all know, Im not going to reply to anyone but Joe at this point in time. If you want to argue something, pm him and ask him to make your point or pm me your point and I will address it.

I don't like when people try to distract the conversation two folks are having. It's rude & annoying and a tactic to kill the debate.

Thanks in advance,

Locke


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 8, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



Most gays and lesbians will still support a woman's right to choose. I still would. The hypocrisy will come from the anti abortionists...who won't be able to scrape the gay fetus out fast enough.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 8, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > DriftingSand said:
> ...



Don't need to change the Constitution. The right for a woman to choose what to do with her body has already been made. You can abort the gay fetuses and prove you're a hypocrite.


----------



## Slyhunter (Jun 8, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> Just so you all know, Im not going to reply to anyone but Joe at this point in time. If you want to argue something, pm him and ask him to make your point or pm me your point and I will address it.
> 
> I don't like when people try to distract the conversation two folks are having. It's rude & annoying and a tactic to kill the debate.
> 
> ...


You do realize this is a public forum and not a private chat room.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 8, 2014)

Haha! Check out the poll! No special rights is winning over all!

*watch the libtards make new accounts and try to change it...or call in all the libtards to skew the vote...just as they do in real life! Lol*


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 8, 2014)

Slyhunter said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > Just so you all know, Im not going to reply to anyone but Joe at this point in time. If you want to argue something, pm him and ask him to make your point or pm me your point and I will address it.
> ...



Yes & I don't care. When I am engaging another poster on a topic I am going to handle it this way from now on. My body, my mind, my choice..lol


----------



## GreenBean (Jun 8, 2014)

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> Lockejaw is obsessed with homosexuality.  He just can't stop talkin' about it


----------



## DriftingSand (Jun 8, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



Nope. I wouldn't abort "gay fetuses" because there's no such thing.  All humans are born with a strong tendency towards sin.  Proper training; loving discipline; good, parental examples; exposure to the tenets of the Gospel; and a strong definition between the concept of "right vs. wrong" will point ANY child in the right direction.  All people are born sinners but all people have the ability to overcome their sin and walk "the straight and narrow."


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 8, 2014)

if this fantasy scenario Happened to me, I would simply give the child up for adoption to you. No hypocricy there.


Seawytch said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 8, 2014)

"I think looking in the biological field for evidence of a biological cause for sexuality outside of heterosexuality is stupid" is the most ignorant post of the thread.

This ignorance, deliberately, by the far right pushes marriage equality close to implementation every day.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 8, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > DriftingSand said:
> ...



I'm not the one that brought up aborting potentially gay fetuses. You thought you had a "gotcha" with people who are pro choice but failed miserably. Those who are pro choice will remain pro choice. 

Do you know how many children of evangelicals are gay? Do you have any idea what the failure rate of reparative "therapy" is? You can't make the gay go away if you "believe" strongly enough...you just end up with fucked up kids that try to kill themselves.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 8, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> "I think looking in the biological field for evidence of a biological cause for sexuality outside of heterosexuality is stupid" is the most ignorant post of the thread.
> 
> This ignorance, deliberately, by the far right pushes marriage equality close to implementation every day.



Science has pretty much proven that there is no gay gene, so basically what you are advocating is lying to the public in order to further an agenda.

The ends justify the means in your mind apparently. You're a horrible human being.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 8, 2014)

Joe ran off...I'm open for questions now.


----------



## Slyhunter (Jun 8, 2014)

GreenBean said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > LockeJaw said:
> ...


Science has found "men loving genes" and "women loving genes" so you would be incorrect.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 8, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > DriftingSand said:
> ...


A fetus does not have any Constitutional rights other than those granted by the woman carrying the fetus. That is her individual choice to make. Your religious beliefs play no legal role whatsoever. A fetus has no Constitutional rights. The State has the right to regulate 3rd trimester abortions but even then it cannot ban them and place the life of the woman concerned at needless risk for the sake of the fetus.





> Perhaps the Constitution can be changed to allow the rights of normal folks to "abort" gays?  How would you feel about the Constitution then?



Exactly the same way I feel about it right now. I have no doubt whatsoever that "normal folks" abort "gay fetuses" right now albeit unknowingly. Given the number of abortions the percentage that would be gay would be similar to that of gays being born in the general population. 

Furthermore the right of an individual to make that choice is hers alone. Whatever factors influence her decision are entirely up to her. I have no say in the matter and neither do you. 

Her rights are her rights. She gets to make the choice. I don't and you most certainly don't.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 8, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > DriftingSand said:
> ...



Too bad your religious beliefs don't work in reality. There are plenty of gays who were brought up with those same beliefs and it made no difference to them being gay. 

You can't "pray out the gay". It doesn't work.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 8, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > "I think looking in the biological field for evidence of a biological cause for sexuality outside of heterosexuality is stupid" is the most ignorant post of the thread.
> ...





Facts not in evidence. Onus is on LJ to provide credible substantiation for his link.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 8, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > "I think looking in the biological field for evidence of a biological cause for sexuality outside of heterosexuality is stupid" is the most ignorant post of the thread.
> ...



Your statements are false, and you know they are false.

All you are doing is stamping your feet.  Go ahead.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 8, 2014)

Are you going to back that up buddy?


Slyhunter said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 8, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Like so many social cons he believes his opinion is factual evidence.


----------



## Peach (Jun 8, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > LockeJaw said:
> ...



I will refrain from REposting the many studies on epigenetics and fetal development; neither of which an individual has any "choice" in.


----------



## GreenBean (Jun 8, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> Are you going to back that up buddy?
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> ...



He tried to earlier,and failed miserably - scroll back


----------



## GreenBean (Jun 8, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Starkey is good for entertainment purposes only, I've yet to see him add anything of value or substance to any debate.  If you like a good laugh from time to time keep him aorund, if you don't enjoy humor put him on ignore.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 8, 2014)

GreenBean said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > LockeJaw said:
> ...



Ironic!


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 8, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> no I don't sound like I hate science. I sound like I hate politicized science...because I do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That sounds more like your opinion and subjective.  What is politicized science?  Whatever you bury your head in the sand and ignore?


----------



## GreenBean (Jun 8, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> "I think looking in the biological field for evidence of a biological cause for sexuality outside of heterosexuality is stupid" is the most ignorant post of the thread.
> 
> This ignorance, deliberately, by the far right pushes marriage equality close to implementation every day.





> "I think looking in the biological field for evidence of a biological cause for sexuality outside of heterosexuality is stupid"



Good Point,  it tends to prove the fact that *heterosexuality does not have a "cause"* it is the norm. *Homosexuality is not the norm*, it is an abberation, a deviance, a perversion and not normal human behavior , and *not somethiong one is born with*.  So, if it's not something you are born with, if its not genetic , *then what causes it ?  *


----------



## GreenBean (Jun 8, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> no I don't sound like I hate science. I sound like I hate politicized science...because I do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



politicized science - American Psychological Association. Owned by the Gays


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 8, 2014)

GreenBean said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > "I think looking in the biological field for evidence of a biological cause for sexuality outside of heterosexuality is stupid" is the most ignorant post of the thread.
> ...



The cause of heterosexuality is genes as well. When did you make the decision to be attracted to women instead of men?


----------



## GreenBean (Jun 8, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Perhaps you need to understand the difference between normal and abnormal.  Attraction to the opposite sex is natural, it is why Human Beings and all species for that matter continue to exist.  Attraction to same sex is abnbormal, serves no natural function, and is abnormal.  Nobody makes the decision tobe attracted to the opposite sex - that's how nature designed us.  Your statement, parroted from LGBT propaganda is an asinnine and moronic statement as is the entire LGBT scenario.


So far as the proposed biological basis for explaining homosexuality - Genetics - unproven, unfounded and unsound .  Attempts to prove it are based upon *Politicized Science*  which in essence is crack pot science practiced by queer witch doctors in between salivating over one anothers phallic fantasies.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 8, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



  Indeed!  Greenbean Snow, you know nothing.


----------



## Samson (Jun 8, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > LockeJaw said:
> ...






Thanks for sharing your opinion.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 8, 2014)

GreenBean said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > "I think looking in the biological field for evidence of a biological cause for sexuality outside of heterosexuality is stupid" is the most ignorant post of the thread.
> ...



But you have nothing scientific to support your opinion, greenbean.

You know nothing.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 8, 2014)

The more Silohuette or greenbeansnow or other others post, the inevitability of marriage equality becomes clearer, more exact.

The great American mainstream will no longer the social con outcasts on the far right dictate our laws.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 8, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> Haha! Check out the poll! No special rights is winning over all!
> 
> *watch the libtards make new accounts and try to change it...or call in all the libtards to skew the vote...just as they do in real life! Lol*




What do you expect from a Forum where the majority of members are Tea Party extremists?

However, were the poll done in the US, your ilk would be way in the minority.  Fact.


----------



## GreenBean (Jun 8, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> The more Silohuette or greenbeansnow or other others post, the inevitability of marriage equality becomes clearer, more exact.





> inevitability of marriage



Gay Marriage is not an issue in my book, why shouldn't two perverts be allowed to make their own mistakes ?  It's their constituitional Right - Go for it.



> The great American mainstream will no longer the social con outcasts on the far right dictate our laws.



Jake - WTF are you TRYING to say - get your thoughts together and then get back to me - ok.  






*You're a funny guy Jake.*




> But you have nothing scientific to support your opinion, greenbean.



Nothing that you would be capable of comprehending Jake, but it's already been posted here for others .


----------



## GreenBean (Jun 8, 2014)

Mertex said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > Haha! Check out the poll! No special rights is winning over all!
> ...





> What do you expect from a Forum where the majority of members are Tea Party extremists?



I find that supposition difficult to fathom, every thread I wander onto is infested with socio-fascist useful idiots like you - where are all these tea party people  - you're almost, mind you, that's *almost as funny as Jake * ---- are you two in competition for douchebag of the day ?


----------



## Silhouette (Jun 8, 2014)

GreenBean said:


> Gay Marriage is not an issue in my book, why shouldn't two perverts be allowed to make their own mistakes ?  It's their constituitional Right - Go for it.



A. No, it isn't a constitutional right of a practitioner of a deviant sexual BEHAVIOR that attempts to mimic heterosexual sex [using the anus as an artificial vagina, or lesbians using strapon penises] to usurp state-defined qualifiers for the PRIVELEGE of marriage and 

B. Utah says that the PRIVELEGE of marriage comes with the RIGHT to adopt orphans.  This becomes particularly problematic when the BEHAVIORS "LGBT' glom together in a cult-like fashion and hold out one Harvey Milk as their socio-sexual messiah.  Milk was into sodomizing orphaned teen boys who were thrice incapable of consent.  1. They were underaged or nearly so. 2. They were on drugs and 3. They were mentally ill.

So there are issues with gay marriage.  Many many issues.  And they all start from a false premise where people assume they are a race of people.  They factually are not.  They are an incomplete grouping of sexual deviants who have closet heterosexuality.  And these are behavioral/mental issues, not genetics.


----------



## GreenBean (Jun 8, 2014)

Silhouette said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> > Gay Marriage is not an issue in my book, why shouldn't two perverts be allowed to make their own mistakes ?  It's their constituitional Right - Go for it.
> ...



I do  agree that there are issues with gay marriage.  "Many many issues."  not the least of which is Adoption - which is ny people such as yourself , lockejaw, mal,  myself - who see the danger of "The Gay Agenda"  on secualr grounds need to stick together , and not just on internet forums .


----------



## Samson (Jun 8, 2014)

GreenBean said:


> people such as yourself , lockejaw, mal,  myself - who see the danger of "The Gay Agenda"  on secualr grounds need to stick together , and not just on internet forums .





So, um, how do you four plan to "stick together?"


----------



## Slyhunter (Jun 8, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> Are you going to back that up buddy?
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> ...



I already did it's in the quote in this very post.

For the third fucking time, read it this time, here it is.

Here's a repost of post 270


> In 1993, American geneticist Dean Hamer found families with several gay males on the mother&#8217;s side, suggesting a gene on the X chromosome. He showed that pairs of brothers who were openly gay shared a small region at the tip of the X, and proposed that it contained a gene that predisposes a male to homosexuality.
> 
> This year, a larger study of gay brothers, using the many genetic markers now available through the Human Genome Project, confirmed the original finding and also detected another &#8220;gay gene&#8221; on chromosome 8. This has unleashed a new flurry of comment.
> 
> ...


How our genes could make us gay or straight - The Washington Post
I even bolded it for you this time. Hard does not mean impossible.


----------



## GISMYS (Jun 8, 2014)

"What are your attitudes about Homosexuals?" FAR MORE IMPORTANT TO KNOW WHAT GOD SAYS ABOUT THE SICK ABOMINATION OF SEXUAL PERVERSION.===God also gave them up to uncleanness, in the lusts of their hearts, to dishonor their bodies among themselves,  25 who exchanged the truth of God for the lie, and worshiped and served the creature rather than the Creator, who is blessed forever. Amen.
26 For this reason God gave them up to vile passions. For even their women exchanged the natural use for what is against nature.  27 Likewise also the men, leaving the natural use of the woman, burned in their lust for one another, men with men committing what is shameful, and receiving in themselves the penalty of their error which was due.
Romans 1:24-27


----------



## HenryBHough (Jun 8, 2014)

They stay out of my face; I stay out of theirs.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 8, 2014)

JimBowie1958 said:


> What are your attitudes about Homosexuals?



Love them


----------



## Slyhunter (Jun 8, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> "What are your attitudes about Homosexuals?" FAR MORE IMPORTANT TO KNOW WHAT GOD SAYS ABOUT THE SICK ABOMINATION OF SEXUAL PERVERSION.===God also gave them up to uncleanness, in the lusts of their hearts, to dishonor their bodies among themselves,  25 who exchanged the truth of God for the lie, and worshiped and served the creature rather than the Creator, who is blessed forever. Amen.
> 26 For this reason God gave them up to vile passions. For even their women exchanged the natural use for what is against nature.  27 Likewise also the men, leaving the natural use of the woman, burned in their lust for one another, men with men committing what is shameful, and receiving in themselves the penalty of their error which was due.
> Romans 1:24-27



Fuck your imaginary god. Homosexuals are still deviant abnormal behavior that can some day be cured. I hate you religious nuts sabotaging a perfectly good argument by adding your superstitious nonsense to it.


----------



## GISMYS (Jun 8, 2014)

Slyhunter said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > "What are your attitudes about Homosexuals?" FAR MORE IMPORTANT TO KNOW WHAT GOD SAYS ABOUT THE SICK ABOMINATION OF SEXUAL PERVERSION.===God also gave them up to uncleanness, in the lusts of their hearts, to dishonor their bodies among themselves,  25 who exchanged the truth of God for the lie, and worshiped and served the creature rather than the Creator, who is blessed forever. Amen.
> ...



YES!!! Satan and demons cry,scream and curse when the read or hear GOD'S WORD!!!and you???


----------



## Silhouette (Jun 8, 2014)

Samson said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> > people such as yourself , lockejaw, mal,  myself - who see the danger of "The Gay Agenda"  on secualr grounds need to stick together , and not just on internet forums .
> ...



I have my theories that GreenBean isn't wholly on the side of checking the momentum of the LGBT cult.  Only playing the part.  The part of "we already lost to these perverts so why try anymore?  Cultivated defeatism.  Nihilistic unconditional surrender.

I don't play that game.

I stick with nobody.  I'm a lone wolf.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 8, 2014)

The gay gene will never be found, because it doesn't exist.

The major problem with the idea itself, is if  some people are born predetermined to be gay, how do you explain bisexuality, people who leave the gay lifestyle(they exist,liberals), and people who lead regular heterosexual lives and then decide they're gay?

Answer: We can't.


----------



## Silhouette (Jun 8, 2014)

> In 1993, American *geneticist Dean Hamer found families with several gay males on the mother&#8217;s side, suggesting a gene on the X chromosome*. He showed that pairs of brothers who were openly gay shared a small region at the tip of the X, and proposed that it contained a gene that predisposes a male to homosexuality.
> 
> This year, a larger study of gay brothers, using the many genetic markers now available through the Human Genome Project, confirmed the original finding and also detected another &#8220;gay gene&#8221; on chromosome 8. This has unleashed a new flurry of comment.
> 
> ...



Or, lots of gay men within certain families might mean that uncle Harvey might have been left to babysit the boys a little too often in their formative years.

In order to collect prize semen in the beef industry, bull cattle are trained every day to mount castrated steers [to save more valuable cows from the rough handling], that they thereafter become aroused at the sight, sounds and smells of in preference to cows.  Are every one of those bulls "born gay"?  Or is classical conditioning a real thing in psychology...

The incomplete list of sex deviants known as LGBT are not born wanting to use the anus as an artificial vagina or a strapon penis on a mannish woman as an artificial penis.  They _learn_ these behaviors.  And they also indicate no small inclination of closeted heterosexuality within the "gay population"...


----------



## GISMYS (Jun 8, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> The gay gene will never be found, because it doesn't exist.
> 
> The major problem with the idea itself, is if  some people are born predetermined to be gay, how do you explain bisexuality, people who leave the gay lifestyle(they exist,liberals), and people who lead regular heterosexual lives and then decide they're gay?
> 
> Answer: We can't.



CHOICE!!!!!!!!!! YOU CHOSE TO BE A THIEF,A PERVERT,A KILLER THEN TYPICAL little sin loving man wants to turn and try to blame GOD!!! Dream on!!!


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 8, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> *The gay gene will never be found, because it doesn't exist.*
> 
> The major problem with the idea itself, is if  some people are born predetermined to be gay, how do you explain bisexuality, people who leave the gay lifestyle(they exist,liberals), and people who lead regular heterosexual lives and then decide they're gay?
> 
> Answer: We can't.



That you have a simplistic belief that only a single gene is responsible for all aspects of gender explains why you are incapable of comprehending that sexual orientation is only one aspect of a much more complex structure.

Science has documented evidence of hermaphrodites in many species including humans. This evidence reveals that the process by which someone becomes one gender or another is complex and susceptible to variation. 

So your simpleminded denial does not negate the genetic process which is still being studied. Both logic and the available evidence point to some aspect of the genetic process of fetal development resulting in a same sex attraction as opposed to an opposite sex attraction. 

Go back 25 years and we had no evidence of planets around other stars and it had been that way since the dawn of civilization. Today we take it for granted that planets of all sizes exist around stars of all types. 

The scientific research will eventually identify the genetic process because that is what science does. Sticking your head in the sand won't stop the research.


----------



## Slyhunter (Jun 8, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> The gay gene will never be found, because it doesn't exist.
> 
> The major problem with the idea itself, is if  some people are born predetermined to be gay, how do you explain bisexuality, people who leave the gay lifestyle(they exist,liberals), and people who lead regular heterosexual lives and then decide they're gay?
> 
> Answer: We can't.


You are playing word miser.
Maybe not a gay gene but a man loving gene and a woman loving gene has been discovered in  both sexes. In my book a man loving gene in a man is the gay gene we were looking for. And it's not just a single gene but a collection of genes in the strand the more of them the more likely they will be attracted to that sex. So yes we can test for it and then we can abort fetuses with a predilection for man loving in males or female loving in females. So stop prattling your ill informed shit.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 8, 2014)

They've claimed to find a gene that makes people alcoholics, makes people aggressive, etc....all of it is bogus, Slyhunter. There is no man loving and woman loving gene. I just got done reading how bogus that study is.

You need to learn to be skeptical about things other than religion.

I don't mean that as an insult, so I hope you don't take it that way. I seriously think you've made science your religion.


----------



## Silhouette (Jun 8, 2014)

Slyhunter said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > The gay gene will never be found, because it doesn't exist.
> ...



So all those bulls in the beef industry trained up to become sexually aroused at the sight, smells and sounds of other castrated male cattle are all "born with a male-loving gene" right?  

Do you realize that any male animal can be trained to become sexually oriented towards another male?  Or a dummy mount?  Or a certain set of clothing, or handlers, lights, environment, sounds?  Ever hear of classical conditioning, the bedrock of psychology?

Or are Skinner and all the rest now just "politically incorrect haters"?


----------



## Slyhunter (Jun 8, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> They've claimed to find a gene that makes people alcoholics, makes people aggressive, etc....all of it is bogus, Slyhunter. There is no man loving and woman loving gene. I just got done reading how bogus that study is.
> 
> You need to learn to be skeptical about things other than religion.
> 
> I don't mean that as an insult, so I hope you don't take it that way. I seriously think you've made science your religion.



I posted scientific facts backed with citations and links to proof. You are posting opinion. Do you understand the difference. And thinking there is no gene for alcoholics, aggressiveness, etc is being plain ignorant.


----------



## Peach (Jun 8, 2014)

Yet science continues to prove the "choice" folks wrong:

Homosexuality via canalized sexual development: A testing protocol for a new epigenetic model - Rice - 2013 - BioEssays - Wiley Online Library


----------



## Slyhunter (Jun 8, 2014)

Silhouette said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > LockeJaw said:
> ...


the fact that you can put someone in jail, for example, rape his ass and turn him into a homo loving fagget does not dissprove the possibility of being born gay. Neither does your anecdotal example of the bulls.


----------



## GISMYS (Jun 8, 2014)

ALMIGHTY GOD HAS THE LAST WORD ON THE SICK ABOMINATION OF SEXUAL PERVERSION== The unrighteous will not inherit the kingdom of God? Do not be deceived. Neither fornicators, nor idolaters, nor adulterers, nor homosexuals, nor sodomites,  10 nor thieves, nor covetous, nor drunkards, nor revilers, nor extortioners will inherit the kingdom of God. 1 Corinthians 6:9-10


----------



## HenryBHough (Jun 8, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> ALMIGHTY GOD HAS THE LAST WORD ON THE SICK ABOMINATION OF SEXUAL PERVERSION== The unrighteous will not inherit the kingdom of God? Do not be deceived. Neither fornicators, nor idolaters, nor adulterers, nor homosexuals, nor sodomites,  10 nor thieves, nor covetous, nor drunkards, nor revilers, nor extortioners will inherit the kingdom of God. 1 Corinthians 6:9-10



da Vinci may have agreed with you.  Look closely at his (second?) most famous painting and consider what happened shortly thereafter.  Maybe you're right!


----------



## GISMYS (Jun 8, 2014)

henrybhough said:


> gismys said:
> 
> 
> > almighty god has the last word on the sick abomination of sexual perversion== the unrighteous will not inherit the kingdom of god? Do not be deceived. Neither fornicators, nor idolaters, nor adulterers, nor homosexuals, nor sodomites,  10 nor thieves, nor covetous, nor drunkards, nor revilers, nor extortioners will inherit the kingdom of god. 1 corinthians 6:9-10
> ...



there is no doubt!!! God's eternal living word is god's inspired(god breathed) word.=truth!!


----------



## Silhouette (Jun 8, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> henrybhough said:
> 
> 
> > gismys said:
> ...



Shut up GISMYS, all you do is detract from the conversation and elicit sympathy for the cult of LGBT which is....

...hey....wait a minute....!


----------



## Steven_R (Jun 8, 2014)

My problem with gay marriage isn't in who gets married so much as government involvement in the whole issue in the first place. No one should have to go hat in hand in front of a bureaucrat to get married. The only reason government got involved in the first place was because licenses are a revenue stream for local government and because it gave governments the legal authority to keep interracial marriages illegal. 

As far as homosexuality as a whole is concerned, I'm tolerant. I tolerate it; I put up with it. It disgusts me, but it neither breaks my legs nor picks my pockets, so I'm not going to do much more to get rid of homosexuals? I don't endorse it, I don't advocate, I don't think it is normal or should be celebrated. I'm okay with shunning people, but I'm not going to throw bricks through their windows or beat them in the streets. I don't think there should be legal protections just because someone is a homosexual and I should be perfectly fine to no do business with them.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 8, 2014)

no you've posted opinions of certain scientists that other scientists don't agree with. There is no man loving or woman loving gene. Period.

Just as there is no gay gene. Period. End of story.



Slyhunter said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > They've claimed to find a gene that makes people alcoholics, makes people aggressive, etc....all of it is bogus, Slyhunter. There is no man loving and woman loving gene. I just got done reading how bogus that study is.
> ...


----------



## Silhouette (Jun 8, 2014)

Slyhunter said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...



I think we are both in agreement that homosexualiy is learned, a behavior and my point.  That point being that all legal arguments spawned from the incorrect assumption that "gays are born that way" reach false judgements and verdicts from the false premise.

The courts are looking at gays as if they are a genetic race.  If the courts looked at them as behaviors, learned ones, that would change the entire legal landscape in how the courts handle these cases.  And it would not bode well for the cult of LGBT.


----------



## Slyhunter (Jun 8, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> ALMIGHTY GOD HAS THE LAST WORD ON THE SICK ABOMINATION OF SEXUAL PERVERSION== The unrighteous will not inherit the kingdom of God? Do not be deceived. Neither fornicators, nor idolaters, nor adulterers, nor homosexuals, nor sodomites,  10 nor thieves, nor covetous, nor drunkards, nor revilers, nor extortioners will inherit the kingdom of God. 1 Corinthians 6:9-10



Ok, where is the damn ignore button?
I don't have a problem with people who disagree with me.
I do have a problem with people spouting superstitious nonsense as if it was fact.


----------



## Slyhunter (Jun 8, 2014)

Steven_R said:


> My problem with gay marriage isn't in who gets married so much as government involvement in the whole issue in the first place. No one should have to go hat in hand in front of a bureaucrat to get married. The only reason government got involved in the first place was because licenses are a revenue stream for local government and because it gave governments the legal authority to keep interracial marriages illegal.
> 
> As far as homosexuality as a whole is concerned, I'm tolerant. I tolerate it; I put up with it. It disgusts me, but it neither breaks my legs nor picks my pockets, so I'm not going to do much more to get rid of homosexuals? I don't endorse it, I don't advocate, I don't think it is normal or should be celebrated. I'm okay with shunning people, but I'm not going to throw bricks through their windows or beat them in the streets. I don't think there should be legal protections just because someone is a homosexual and I should be perfectly fine to no do business with them.



If they were arguing to get the government out of all marriages. Changing the tax code so that everyone paid their own taxes, equally, regardless of marital status and shit like that. Then I would be completely behind them.

I don't give a fuck what the gay's do, long as they keep it to themselves. But I will fight tooth and nail to prevent government recognition of their depravity.


----------



## Slyhunter (Jun 8, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> no you've posted opinions of certain scientists that other scientists don't agree with. There is no man loving or woman loving gene. Period.
> 
> Just as there is no gay gene. Period. End of story.
> 
> ...


You don't mind if I don't take your word for it.
I prefer to believe the scientists who actually know what they are talking about vs an asswipe who talks out his ass.


----------



## Slyhunter (Jun 8, 2014)

Silhouette said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > Silhouette said:
> ...



Your problem is you keep using this word "all" All gays did not choose to be gay, most were born that way. AND "all" gays are not necessarily born gay, some become gay for various reasons.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 8, 2014)

GreenBean said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > LockeJaw said:
> ...



greenbean Snow, you truly know nothing.

You are the socio-fascist trying to limit civil liberties.  

See, you are what Sil was talking about: let's turn reality inside out.

Sonny, not going to happen.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 8, 2014)

The general reaction to greenbean snow and his buddies.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 8, 2014)

Slyhunter said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > no you've posted opinions of certain scientists that other scientists don't agree with. There is no man loving or woman loving gene. Period.
> ...


How do you know that they know what they're talking about?


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 8, 2014)

GreenBean said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > GreenBean said:
> ...



Perhaps you need to read a dictionary.



> Natural
> 1. existing in or caused by nature; not made or caused by humankind.



If your whole premise is based on your faulty understanding of natural you better rethink your position.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 8, 2014)

To add to my last post. Slyhunter, how do you know they're not using their credentials to further a political agenda?


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 8, 2014)

it  appears I have misjudged you...you really are stupid.


Asclepias said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 8, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> it  appears I have misjudged you...you really are stupid.
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> ...



You didn't misjudge me.  You grossly over estimated your own intellect.  When you pretend science has not found the genetic reason for homosexuality despite the numerous links you prove your own stupidity.  Makes sense though as I have witnessed some of your other comments that pass as your version of logic.


----------



## GISMYS (Jun 8, 2014)

Just face the truth!! GOD AND GOD'S WORD DO NOT CHANGE BECAUSE OF little man's love of sin!!!==Do you not know that the unrighteous will not inherit the kingdom of God? Do not be deceived. Neither fornicators, nor idolaters, nor adulterers, nor homosexuals, nor sodomites,  10 nor thieves, nor covetous, nor drunkards, nor revilers, nor extortioners will inherit the kingdom of God.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 8, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> Just face the truth!! GOD AND GOD'S WORD DO NOT CHANGE BECAUSE OF little man's love of sin!!!==Do you not know that the unrighteous will not inherit the kingdom of God? Do not be deceived. Neither fornicators, nor idolaters, nor adulterers, nor homosexuals, nor sodomites,  10 nor thieves, nor covetous, nor drunkards, nor revilers, nor extortioners will inherit the kingdom of God.




Nor will people that eat shrimp.  I hope you dont do that.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 8, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> To add to my last post. Slyhunter, how do you know they're not using their credentials to further a political agenda?



Every last far right evangelical and fundie and Pentecostal preacher, it seems, have political agendas.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 8, 2014)

don't eat the shrimp, GISMYS


----------



## Slyhunter (Jun 8, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> To add to my last post. Slyhunter, how do you know they're not using their credentials to further a political agenda?



innocent until proven guilty.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 8, 2014)

I don't eat seafood at all anymore...never really liked it to begin with. It stinks, the texture is usually slimey... The bible had nothing to do with it. I take supplements for omega acid benefits.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 8, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > To add to my last post. Slyhunter, how do you know they're not using their credentials to further a political agenda?
> ...



I don't attend "church" for that reason, Jake.

My opposition to normalizing homosexuality has NOTHING to do with religion, everything to do with common sense. Life is not and should not be based on amusement parks, have fun, do what you want...has it's limits.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 8, 2014)

Slyhunter said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > To add to my last post. Slyhunter, how do you know they're not using their credentials to further a political agenda?
> ...



They've been proven guilty many times and you ignore it because it doesn't fit your worldview. At one point, when I was a Republican...I denied climate change completely. Then someone came to me and produced the evidence and I changed my mind. I'm still not an AGW fanatic, but my views have changed drastically since then.

You need to learn to do the same. There is ZIP evidence of a gay gene, only speculation. If there was enough convincing proof, I would change my stance on it. You back bullshit junk science just because somebody with a degree says so.

There is no gay gene. Go read books on it, watch interviews of people who proclaimed it backtrack...none of them are stoic, they start making excuses like liars do. Understand yet?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 8, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > LockeJaw said:
> ...



I agree certainly you have a right to your opinion but not to limit others' civil liberties because of your opinion.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jun 8, 2014)

Goddess_Ashtara said:


>


I don't know what this means, but thank you for mentioning my most favorite singer.   



Seawytch said:


> When MEN wrote the bible, there were not 7 billion people on the planet. There's been enough multiplying...
> 
> Gays are not sterile. We reproduce just fine. Are you aware that something like 15% of couples can't conceive naturally? Did god make them sterile like he made me gay? Why? Maybe god is intelligently designing after all.


Homosexuals can not reproduce period and if men wrote the Lord's word, what they wanted in it would have been put in there, but what they want in there is obviously not in there, is it?

God bless you two and James always!!!   

Holly


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 8, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


I'm all for civil unions & as much as I think it is abhorrent....I do not want to use the govt to stop homosexuals from being homosexual. I am against holding it up as a wholesome value when it is not. All one has to do to see this is take a walk through a Gay Pride event. That's it.

Personally, I think we ought to start making marriage more important and promote that before we throw gays in that mix. Ultimately I want the government out of ALL forms of personal relationships.


----------



## GISMYS (Jun 8, 2014)

lockejaw said:


> jakestarkey said:
> 
> 
> > lockejaw said:
> ...



ever wonder what the 40,000,000 that died from aids and the 40 million hiv positive today would say to their son,or best friends about obeying god's laws afainst sexual perversion???


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 8, 2014)

You really are a sweetheart, Holly. I wish I could be as nice as you are when responding to negative input. If you are an example of a Christian...I may just return to the faith someday.


JOSweetHeart said:


> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------



## Peach (Jun 8, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > LockeJaw said:
> ...



This view I can understand, though I disagree. If you do not find being gay "wholesome" that is your right.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jun 8, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> You really are a sweetheart, Holly. I wish I could be as nice as you are when responding to negative input. If you are an example of a Christian...I may just return to the faith someday.


Thank you.   

God bless you always!!!   

Holly


----------



## CorvusRexus (Jun 8, 2014)

JimBowie1958 said:


> What are your attitudes about Homosexuals?



Gays are people too. Just because I shudder at the thought of being with another man, doesn't mean I have to hate them and condemn them. 
However, I believe churches and priests/pastors should have the right to refuse to wed them, based on their religious views.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 8, 2014)

Nature & God agree...practicing homosexuality is deadly. No, I haven't wondered about that, but that's a very interesting comment. I don't know how ethical it would be to do so, but Id like to see some interviews of gays on their deathbeds due to AIDS and get their opinions of practicing homosexuality, sure.





GISMYS said:


> lockejaw said:
> 
> 
> > jakestarkey said:
> ...


----------



## GISMYS (Jun 8, 2014)

CorvusRexus said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > What are your attitudes about Homosexuals?
> ...



Thieves AND KILLERS ARE PEOPLE TOO JUST BECAUSE THEY DO EVIL SHOULD WE CONDEMN THEIR SINS????


----------



## Peach (Jun 8, 2014)

CorvusRexus said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > What are your attitudes about Homosexuals?
> ...



I agree with any religious leader having the right to refuse. However, I do not shudder at the thought of being with another woman; it never occurred to me.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 8, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> lockejaw said:
> 
> 
> > jakestarkey said:
> ...



Some of those people were innocent victims of blood transfusions. Some were married and infected by their spouse.  Why did your god chose to punish them?


----------



## CorvusRexus (Jun 8, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> lockejaw said:
> 
> 
> > jakestarkey said:
> ...



I had been under the assumption heterosexual couples could get AIDS and HIV just as much as- if not more- than homosexual couples. Appears I was mistaken. 



Thank you God for saving all straight people from STDs!
Amen.

Sorry if that offends some of you, but it just had to be said.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jun 8, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> CorvusRexus said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...


Amen to this. If you can't deal with the consequences, don't do the wrong.

God bless you always!!!   

Holly


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 8, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> CorvusRexus said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...



Yes if they did not have consent to do their sins.


----------



## GISMYS (Jun 8, 2014)

TAKE NOTE OF THE LIST OF SINS GOD PUTS homosexuals IN and what the cost is .====Do you not know that the unrighteous will not inherit the kingdom of God? Do not be deceived. Neither fornicators, nor idolaters, nor adulterers, nor homosexuals,nor sodomites,  10 nor thieves, nor covetous, nor drunkards, nor revilers, nor extortioners will inherit the kingdom of God. 1 Corinthians 6:9-10


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 8, 2014)

JOSweetHeart said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > CorvusRexus said:
> ...



Do you know the reason you say Amen?


----------



## HenryBHough (Jun 8, 2014)

Ever think of idolatry as a paradox?


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jun 8, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Do you know the reason you say Amen?


I say it when another person says something right.   

God bless you always!!!   

Holly


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 8, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> TAKE NOTE OF THE LIST OF SINS GOD PUTS homosexuals IN and what the cost is .====Do you not know that the unrighteous will not inherit the kingdom of God? Do not be deceived. Neither fornicators, nor idolaters, nor adulterers, nor homosexuals,nor sodomites,  10 nor thieves, nor covetous, nor drunkards, nor revilers, nor extortioners will inherit the kingdom of God. 1 Corinthians 6:9-10




I was told i had up until the witching hour to repent for my sins.  What you are saying is a contradiction.


----------



## Silhouette (Jun 8, 2014)

Mr Clean said:


> Live and let live.  That's my attitude.
> 
> As long as they're not bothering me, I don't care what they do.
> 
> But the fact that they freak out the Bible thumping holier-than-thou crowd gives me much pleasure.



Would you let a gay guy who sent you a reply with a Harvey Milk stamp to your ad for a babysitter or youth camp counselor for your son get the job?

No?  Then you DO care and it DOES bother you..


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 8, 2014)

JOSweetHeart said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Do you know the reason you say Amen?
> ...



Do you know where you got the saying from?


----------



## CorvusRexus (Jun 8, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> CorvusRexus said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...



Thieves steal another's rightful goods. Murderers take another's life. Both are against the Ten Commandments. 

Homosexuality takes nothing from you and is not in the Ten Commandments. Yes, I know there is a rule in Leviticus concerning that, but there are hundreds of rules in there we today deem irrelevant and outdated. 

Besides, if you take the Bible as 100% legit, you believe only 144,000 people will be saved. Just think, those gays just mean less competition for you to get into your perverted literal vision of Heaven.


----------



## Peach (Jun 8, 2014)

CorvusRexus said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > lockejaw said:
> ...



In Africa, HIV & AIDS  began in the heterosexual segment of the population, actually. And before current testing of blood, here in the US, a significant number were infected by blood transfusions. Remember Ryan White,Tom Fogerty, Isaac Asimov? Amanda Blake & Magic Johnson were infected by presumed heterosexual partners.


----------



## HenryBHough (Jun 8, 2014)

144,000 is One Thousand Gross.  I think there's a hidden meaning in there somewhere.......


----------



## CorvusRexus (Jun 8, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> TAKE NOTE OF THE LIST OF SINS GOD PUTS homosexuals IN and what the cost is .====Do you not know that the unrighteous will not inherit the kingdom of God? Do not be deceived. Neither fornicators, nor idolaters, nor adulterers, nor homosexuals,nor sodomites,  10 nor thieves, nor covetous, nor drunkards, nor revilers, nor extortioners will inherit the kingdom of God. 1 Corinthians 6:9-10



Sorry, lets take the word of someone who gladly murdered Christians about what will get you into Heaven. 

GISMYS, quoting Paul has a lot less effect than quoting the OT.


----------



## GISMYS (Jun 8, 2014)

corvusrexus said:


> gismys said:
> 
> 
> > corvusrexus said:
> ...



sexual perversion gives!!! Gives you sin,shame,guilt aids,std's  and puts you and those that join you on the road to a life of ruin,slow death and hell.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 8, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > lockejaw said:
> ...



Right. I don't know why you have such a hard time understanding "free choice".
And on the blood transfusion issue, many states will not take blood donations from homosexuals for this reason...and the gays are throwing a fit about it even though it makes perfect sense. The only reason why they could be upset about it is because those laws prevent them from making $50. Other than that, they SHOULD understand why those laws are in place.


----------



## CorvusRexus (Jun 8, 2014)

Peach said:


> CorvusRexus said:
> 
> 
> > GISMYS said:
> ...



I had been sarcastic. I was pointing out the usual fallacies with anything GISMYS posts. 

Although thank you, the exact origins of it were unknown to me. 

God's punishment to homosexuals is AIDs? Seems to me he gave it to heterosexuals first.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jun 8, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Do you know where you got the saying from?


The word Amen is in the Bible.   

God bless you always!!!   

Holly


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 8, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > GISMYS said:
> ...



You must have missed the meaning of my post. Getting a blood transfusion was an innocent act. So was having sex with your spouse.  Why is your god punishing innocents?


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 8, 2014)

JOSweetHeart said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Do you know where you got the saying from?
> ...



Where did the bible get it from?


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 8, 2014)

CorvusRexus said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > CorvusRexus said:
> ...



There must be a hidden meaning in there of course.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jun 8, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Where did the bible get it from?


The Lord.   

God bless you always!!!   

Holly


----------



## GISMYS (Jun 8, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > GISMYS said:
> ...



YES!!! YOUR SIN OF SEXUAL PERVERSION HAS A HIGH COST TO  INNOCENT VICTIMS OF BLOOD TRANSFUSIONS (LESS THAN 2%)  YOU CARRY A HEAVY LOAD OF GUILT AND SHAME!! Beware!!


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 8, 2014)

JOSweetHeart said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Where did the bible get it from?
> ...



Which one?


----------



## CorvusRexus (Jun 8, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> corvusrexus said:
> 
> 
> > gismys said:
> ...



I don't know, but I thought the point of being gay was that you wouldn't feel shame or guilt about your sexual interests. Also, I do not believe you answered my point about Leviticus. Do you make a pilgrimage to the Alter of the Lord and sacrifice an ox there every time you slip up and sin?


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 8, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Why didnt your god save the less than 2% of the innocent?  Should have been a snap for him.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jun 8, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Which one?


The one that I believe in.   

God bless you always!!!   

Holly


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 8, 2014)

JOSweetHeart said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Do you know where you got the saying from?
> ...



See? You're such a good person on these boards. How could any sane person be malicious towards you? All Ive seen you do is comment from a biblical standpoint & then say "God Bless You All". 

Who could dislike you?


----------



## CorvusRexus (Jun 8, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> CorvusRexus said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



I don't think there is. 
But I am curious to hear GISMYS's bull explanation.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 8, 2014)

JOSweetHeart said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Which one?
> ...



You sure that Amen didnt come from the Egyptian sun god Amen-Ra?


----------



## GISMYS (Jun 8, 2014)

corvusrexus said:


> gismys said:
> 
> 
> > corvusrexus said:
> ...



Believers today no longer live under the old covenant sacrifice laws, Jesus is our sacrifice on that roman cross!!!


----------



## CorvusRexus (Jun 8, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > LockeJaw said:
> ...



Because God is very bored and a world where the innocent always win or survive is too boring for him.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jun 8, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> See? You're such a good person on these boards. How could any sane person be malicious towards you? All Ive seen you do is comment from a biblical standpoint & then say "God Bless You All".
> 
> Who could dislike you?


Who could dislike me? Those who don't agree with what I choose to bring to the picture.



Asclepias said:


> You sure that Amen didnt come from the Egyptian sun god Amen-Ra?


You got your beliefs and I got mine.   

God bless you two always!!!   

Holly


----------



## CorvusRexus (Jun 8, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> corvusrexus said:
> 
> 
> > gismys said:
> ...



So Jesus died so we wouldn't half to sacrifice our precious oxen and sheep? Wow.

If that is your only response to that set of laws, what about stoning adulterers?


----------



## GISMYS (Jun 8, 2014)

CorvusRexus said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > GISMYS said:
> ...



GOD GAVE MAN RULE ON EARTH, YOU CAN KILL OTHERS OR YOURSELF AND SIN ALL YOU LIKE BUT KNOW THE WAGES OF SIN IS DEATH AND THEN HELL!!! YOUR CHOICE. Beware!


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 8, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


No Adult is innocent. So "my god" isn't punishing anyone. Next?


----------



## GISMYS (Jun 8, 2014)

It is the results of mankind's sin that is punishing innocents, NOT GOD!! TRY TO THINK!


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 8, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > LockeJaw said:
> ...



How about children? Thousands of innocent children die every year of AIDS.  Why is your god punishing them?


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 8, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> It is the results of mankind's sin that is punishing innocents, NOT GOD!! TRY TO THINK!



Why is your god being unfair and allowing innocents to die?  Why doesnt he just snap his fingers and make the AIDS virus leave the children?


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 8, 2014)

CorvusRexus said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > corvusrexus said:
> ...



Lol! Either you're completely ignorant towards Christianity or somehow you missed the fact that the bible says Jesus died so we all would not end up in damnation, eternally separated from God's glory.

Grow up, buddy.


----------



## GISMYS (Jun 8, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> CorvusRexus said:
> 
> 
> > GISMYS said:
> ...



For God so loved the world that He gave His only begotten Son, that whoever believes in Him should not perish but have everlasting life.  17 For God did not send His Son into the world to condemn the world, but that the world through Him might be saved. John 3:16-17


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (Jun 8, 2014)

JOSweetHeart said:


> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



It means you aren't James Otto's sweetheart because you turned him into a homosexual.  Its probably had something to do with you being a short, fat, ugly ass retarded bitch  

God bless you always!!!

Ashtara



> Homosexuals can not reproduce period



Wtf.  As someone else said, a homosexual is not sterile.  They can stil fuck someone of the opposite sex and get pregnant/ impregnate.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 8, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > CorvusRexus said:
> ...



Why didnt god just save the world himself or start over with a new set of people?


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 8, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > LockeJaw said:
> ...



Laockejaw's un-American beliefs means that he is unfit to do his duty as a juror.


----------



## CorvusRexus (Jun 8, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> CorvusRexus said:
> 
> 
> > GISMYS said:
> ...



No, GISMYS said that believers don't follow the sacrifice laws because of Jesus' sacrifice. I was making a sarcastic counterstatement to show how stupid I thought it was. And I have a good and thorough Catholic education to go on here, one supplemented by entirely reading the Bible outside of class.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 8, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I noticed he sent the crickets to deal with the question about the innocent children dying of aids.


----------



## Peach (Jun 8, 2014)

CorvusRexus said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > CorvusRexus said:
> ...



I have seen so many critical posts directed at gay Americans, my first thought was to post about transmission in the 1980s-early 1990s. 

Traced to the blood of non human primates, possibly chimpanzees. No sexual contact required, slaughtering the non human primate could infect through cuts on skin or ingestion of the meat, not fully heated.


----------



## GISMYS (Jun 8, 2014)

CorvusRexus said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > CorvusRexus said:
> ...




&#9668; 1 John 2:2 
JESUS=He is the atoning sacrifice for our sins, and not only for ours but also for the sins of the whole world.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 8, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> CorvusRexus said:
> 
> 
> > LockeJaw said:
> ...



Why did you avoid my question?  Why didnt god atone for all of our sins or start over with a set of more obedient people?


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 8, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I'm not currently a theist, so I have no specific "god" per say... But the sins of fathers follow and fall upon thier children according to the bible, Id even go so far to say it's evident that is usually right on the money.
There are some that beat the sins of their fathers.

They're not being punished by God so much as they're dealing with the consequences of the decisions made by their ancestors...in my opinion.

Want to make sure people know when I am stating opinion and when I am stating facts.


----------



## GISMYS (Jun 8, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > LockeJaw said:
> ...



AGAIN!!! IT IS MANKIND'S CHOICE TO LIVE IN SIN THAT RESULTS IN  Thousands of innocent children dieing every year of AIDS.  your sin hurts you and those around you too. WISE UP!!


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 8, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > LockeJaw said:
> ...



So now your not a theist but you can elaborate on something as if you are?  So if the sins of the father follow the children what was all that about free choice?  Seems kind of pointless if your father sinned right?  Does that really make sense to you?


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 8, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Qquit being disingenuos...you and I know that being innocent in the way I was using it is completely different than being innocent of commiting a crime

liar & a drama queen...you looking to earn more negative conotaions or what?


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 8, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



What kind of god allows innocent children to endure the pain of having full blown aids?


----------



## Peach (Jun 8, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > CorvusRexus said:
> ...



Automatons? God gave us free will, and conscience. God did not create robots. Beyond that, we await the answer.


----------



## GISMYS (Jun 8, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > LockeJaw said:
> ...



GOD GAVE MAN RULE ON EARTH,THEN TYPICAL little man wants to try to turn and blame GOD for the results of man's choice to live in sin and rejecy GOD'S LOVE!!


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 8, 2014)

Peach said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > GISMYS said:
> ...



That answer always bothered me as a kid.  If god gave us free will then why would he get mad if we lived the way we chose to?  Why not just make us compliant to his wishes if there was an issue or stop giving us free will?


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 8, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I grew up in a devout Christian household. Sue me.


----------



## GISMYS (Jun 8, 2014)

MAN'S CHOICE TO REJECT GOD AND GOD'S LAWS AND TO LIVE IN SIN=IS the cause innocent children to endure the pain of having full blown aids.  MAN'S CHOICE!!! THINK!


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 8, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > GISMYS said:
> ...



Seems to me if God knows you are going to live in sin before hand you would never be born in the first place.  Who am I supposed to blame if god makes the decisions on who dies or not?


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 8, 2014)

I just told you that some beat out the sins of their fathers, Asclepias.

Why are you being redundant?


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jun 8, 2014)

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> JOSweetHeart said:
> 
> 
> > Goddess_Ashtara said:
> ...


This just goes to show how well you do not know my favorite singer. I've heard him say "No queer eye for the Otto guy."   

Also what I mean about homosexuals not being able to reproduce naturally is that they can not reproduce with those that they wish that they could reproduce with naturally, those of their gender that they can not get enough of. 

God bless you and my favorite singer always!!!   

Holly

P.S. Oh and one more thing. I am proud to say that I choose to sleep alone until I am married.


----------



## GISMYS (Jun 8, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



LOL!!! SO NOW YOU little guy think you are smarter,more moral,more loving than GOD!!! what next??? think! === IT IS MANKIND'S CHOICE TO LIVE IN SIN THAT BRINGS DEATH AND RUIN TO ALL CREATION!!


----------



## Warrior102 (Jun 8, 2014)

They're great florists


----------



## Peach (Jun 8, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



We would then be no more than machines. Perhaps the universe is more complex than our minds can understand. The universe always got my attention in school & in church, where does it end? What is there after reaching the end of the universe?


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 8, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > LockeJaw said:
> ...



I did too. Its not too late to think for yourself.  I know you can do it.  There is a god or some higher power but its not the one specified in the christian religion. I can respect people believing in their faith but trying to keep others from having their rights by using that religion is silly and highly dangerous.


----------



## GISMYS (Jun 8, 2014)

YES!! THERE ARE SOME SICK MINDED SEXUAL PERVERT "straight men " THAT BURN WITH SEXUAL ,PERVERSION TOO AND WANT TO DEGRADE THOSE THEY SAY THEY LOVE AND LIVE LIKE COMMON ANIMALS!!! OR worse!!


----------



## Warrior102 (Jun 8, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> There is a god or some higher power but its not the one specified in the christian religion.



What snake-charmer sold you that bullshit


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 8, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> I just told you that some beat out the sins of their fathers, Asclepias.
> 
> Why are you being redundant?



Because that doesnt make sense if the fathers sins follow the children.  Why do some beat out the sins of their father and others dont?  Is that just a great mystery?


----------



## GISMYS (Jun 8, 2014)

""others from having their rights"" has cost over 40 million deaths from aids and another 40,000,000 HIV POSITIVE AND COUNTLESS MILLIONS MORE RUINED LIVES OF SHAME AND GUILT!!! WHSAT FUN!! HUH??


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 8, 2014)

Peach said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



I take back every insult I ever leveled at you. You're still wrong about there being a genetic reason for homosexuality mind you, but I apologize for losing my patience & insulting you.

You don't have to accept the apology, but I DO sincerely aologize. Good post, Peach. I figured you wrong.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 8, 2014)

Peach said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



Isnt that what we are (machines) if the only way we can get into heaven is to choose to play along with the rules?  Seems like the christian god is insecure if we have to continually prove ourselves to get into heaven.  If your spouse required that of you would you stay with him/her?


----------



## HenryBHough (Jun 8, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> ""others from having their rights"" has cost over 40 million deaths from aids and another 40,000,000 HIV POSITIVE AND COUNTLESS MILLIONS MORE RUINED LIVES OF SHAME AND GUILT!!! WHSAT FUN!! HUH??




Since you so hate those folks why does their having died so trouble you?


----------



## Peach (Jun 8, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > I just told you that some beat out the sins of their fathers, Asclepias.
> ...



Human life is comprised of mysteries we cannot yet understand. Thus, faith & wonder are part of our existence.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 8, 2014)

Warrior102 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > There is a god or some higher power but its not the one specified in the christian religion.
> ...



A more honest one than the one that sold you your BS.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 8, 2014)

Peach said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > LockeJaw said:
> ...



So should we be denying people rights based on things we dont understand?


----------



## Peach (Jun 8, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



No.


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (Jun 8, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> What kind of god allows innocent children to endure the pain of having full blown aids?



The kind that just sits back and allows the story to unfold 

Or the kind that will reincarnate them as happier humans in a future life 

Or the kind that is punishing them for something they did in a past life 

Or the kind who abandoned us :-(

Or the kind who is dead but dreaming 

Or the kind who is just dead :-(

Or the kind who is asleep 

Or the kind who has a reason that only he/she/it/they know 

Or the kind that is empowered by human emotion 

Or the kind that doesn't give a fuck :-(

Or the kind that enjoys watching them suffer :-(

Or the kind that doesn't exist :-(

Or the kind that has organized a divine system where all humans can fully experience pain and happiness at some point during their experiences of life, in this life or the next, or the last 

Or...


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 8, 2014)

If we stopped looking for excuses for homosexual behavior through science, we all would understand it completely. It's caused by enviromental & social causes, the APA had it right before it was politicized.


----------



## GISMYS (Jun 8, 2014)

SATAN IS A LIAR AND THE FATHER OF LIARS!! and you?? TYPICAL little man chose to live in sin then wants to try to blame GOD!!!


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 8, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> If we stopped looking for excuses for homosexual behavior through science, we all would understand it completely. It's caused by enviromental & social causes, the APA had it right before it was politicized.



Science looks for verifiable factors not excuses.  Thats how we learned to first make fire.


----------



## GISMYS (Jun 8, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > If we stopped looking for excuses for homosexual behavior through science, we all would understand it completely. It's caused by enviromental & social causes, the APA had it right before it was politicized.
> ...



homosexual behavior IS choice!!! just as stealing and all other sins=bad choice!! WITH VERY HIGH COST TO THE SINNER AND ALL THOSE AROUND HIM!!


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 8, 2014)

Most scientists in the field of finding a gay gene announce their findings to the world before being peer reviewed...they're not practicing their profession properly.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 8, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > LockeJaw said:
> ...



When did you chose to be attracted to the opposite sex?


----------



## GISMYS (Jun 8, 2014)

SEXUAL PERVERSION IS CHOICE!!!====Therefore God also gave them up to uncleanness, in the lusts of their hearts, to dishonor their bodies among themselves,  25 who exchanged the truth of God for the lie, and worshiped and served the creature rather than the Creator, who is blessed forever. Amen.

26 For this reason God gave them up to vile passions. For even their women exchanged the natural use for what is against nature.  27 Likewise also the men, leaving the natural use of the woman, burned in their lust for one another, men with men committing what is shameful, and receiving in themselves the penalty of their error which was due.
Knowing the righteous judgment of God, that those who practice such things are deserving of death, not only do the same but also approve of those who practice them. ROMANS 1:24-27


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 8, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> SEXUAL PERVERSION IS CHOICE!!!====Therefore God also gave them up to uncleanness, in the lusts of their hearts, to dishonor their bodies among themselves,  25 who exchanged the truth of God for the lie, and worshiped and served the creature rather than the Creator, who is blessed forever. Amen.
> 
> 26 For this reason God gave them up to vile passions. For even their women exchanged the natural use for what is against nature.  27 Likewise also the men, leaving the natural use of the woman, burned in their lust for one another, men with men committing what is shameful, and receiving in themselves the penalty of their error which was due.
> Knowing the righteous judgment of God, that those who practice such things are deserving of death, not only do the same but also approve of those who practice them. ROMANS 1:24-27



i dont know if you caught some of my views on your god but reciting scriptures doesnt impress me.  When did you chose to be attracted to the opposite sex? BTW were you in lust at that moment or was that ok?


----------



## GISMYS (Jun 8, 2014)

asclepias said:


> gismys said:
> 
> 
> > sexual perversion is choice!!!====therefore god also gave them up to uncleanness, in the lusts of their hearts, to dishonor their bodies among themselves,  25 who exchanged the truth of god for the lie, and worshiped and served the creature rather than the creator, who is blessed forever. Amen.
> ...


at about two years old i had my first tea party with a pretty little blond girl  that lived up the street!!!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 8, 2014)

a tea party is for a little girl with imaginary friends


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 8, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > LockeJaw said:
> ...



LJ avoids the questions he cannot answer and deflects the rest.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 8, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> a tea party is for a little girl with imaginary friends



Damn those conservatives for dirtying the name of your favorite pass time activity! I'm with ya Starkey!


----------



## Peach (Jun 8, 2014)

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > What kind of god allows innocent children to endure the pain of having full blown aids?
> ...



So it appears in this veil of tears.


----------



## GISMYS (Jun 8, 2014)

Peach said:


> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



 For God so loved the world that He gave His only begotten Son, that whoever believes in Him should not perish but have everlasting life.  17 For God did not send His Son into the world to condemn the world, but that the world through Him might be saved. JOHN 3:16-17


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 8, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



I already replied to your stupid statement. Don't expect me to hold your hand to find it. Go back a few pages.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 8, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > gismys said:
> ...



Are you a girl, a boy or pre-op?


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 8, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > Goddess_Ashtara said:
> ...



Seems to be a complicated process.


----------



## GISMYS (Jun 8, 2014)

NO!!! VERY SIMPLE!!!====How to be saved (born again) and join the family of god! 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

HOW TO BE SAVED(BORN AGAIN) AND JOIN THE FAMILY OF GOD!!! Romans: Chapter 10 verse 9-10-13 GOD SAYS= 
That if thou shalt confess with thy mouth the Lord Jesus, 
and shalt believe in your heart that God hath raised him 
from the dead, thou shalt be Saved. For with the heart man 
believeth unto righteousness; and with the mouth confession 
is made unto Salvation. For whosoever shall call upon the 
name of the Lord shall be Saved.................... 

---------------------------------------------------------- ---------------------- 

AN EXAMPLE PRAYER IF YOU HAVE NEVER BEFORE TALKED TO GOD!......................... 
Heavenly Father:........................................... ............................... 
I come to you in prayer asking for the forgiveness of 
my Sins. I confess with my mouth and believe with my 
heart that Jesus is your Son, And that he died on the 
Cross at Calvary that I might be forgiven and have 
Eternal Life in the Kingdom of Heaven. Father, I believe 
that Jesus rose from the dead and I ask you right now 
to come in to my life and be my personal Lord and 
Savior. I repent of my Sins and will Worship you all the 
day's of my Life!. Because your word is truth, I confess 
with my mouth that I am Born Again and Cleansed 
by the Blood of Jesus! In Jesus Name, Amen


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 8, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> NO!!! VERY SIMPLE!!!====How to be saved (born again) and join the family of god!
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...



I tried it and not a damn thing happened. What did I do wrong?  BTW that was complicated. You should be able to do this in a sentence or 2.


----------



## GISMYS (Jun 8, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > NO!!! VERY SIMPLE!!!====How to be saved (born again) and join the family of god!
> ...



you tryed what!!! to play games with GOD!!! DREAM ON!!


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 8, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > asclepias said:
> ...



Homophobe. Lol


----------



## Peach (Jun 8, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



Yes, thus life is beautiful.


----------



## Beachboy (Jun 8, 2014)

Silhouette said:


> Beachboy said:
> 
> 
> > ​ I am in advertising, and work with a lot of gay creative types.  They are bright, amusing, and the same as anyone else.  There is really nothing to discuss about this.  The issue is settled by the U. S. Constitution and the U. S. Supreme Court.
> ...



Oh, that argument has already been dismissed.  Science and news reporting require TWO SEPARATE sources to verify something to call it a *"fact"*.  We have one old manuscript, (some of it written 200 years after the death of Christ) that is as much science fiction as the "Twilight Zone."  It is called the _Bible_.  Until a separate source can verify ANY of it, it is pure fantasy.

We live in a country where, (thank God), church and state are separate.  You need to Google and you will learn that our founding fathers, Washington, Jefferson, Adams, and Franklin were either agnostic or atheists.  Don't take my word for it get off your ass and check it out. Stop quoting your Biblical 'mumbo jumbo,' and get out a copy of the U. S. Constitution and read it.

The funny part of all this is that you think the highest source of U. S. Constitution experts, The U. S. Supreme Court, do not know as much as you do.  The only person using the word "deviant" here is a low-information person.  Why do I suspect one of us did not graduate from high school?  









BA followed by MBA
The real question here is how do we take the right to vote away from low-information voters without violating the U. S. Constitution?​


----------



## GISMYS (Jun 8, 2014)

beachboy said:


> silhouette said:
> 
> 
> > beachboy said:
> ...



so you want to obey man's law and ignore almighty god's laws??? Really!!! Even after knowing over 40 million have died from aids and another 40 million are living hiv positive??? Use your peanut brain!!! Think!


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 8, 2014)

JOSweetHeart said:


> Homosexuals can not reproduce period and if men wrote the Lord's word, what they wanted in it would have been put in there, but what they want in there is obviously not in there, is it?
> 
> Holly



Yes we can...and do. We just can't do it with our partners of choice, like many infertile couples. Some straight couples use invitro fertilization and sperm banks...just like gays do. We can adopt too...just like straight couples. If "the lord" had wanted them to be fruitful, why make them sterile?


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 8, 2014)

CorvusRexus said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > What are your attitudes about Homosexuals?
> ...



Gays agree. No church or religious leader will ever be forced to perform a ceremony against the tenants of their faith...by anything other than public opinion.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 8, 2014)

JOSweetHeart said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Do you know the reason you say Amen?
> ...



So you think it's "right" to equate gays with thieves and murderers?


----------



## Samson (Jun 8, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> JOSweetHeart said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



No.



Only with Dwarves, and other sad freaks of nature.


----------



## GISMYS (Jun 8, 2014)

seawytch said:


> josweetheart said:
> 
> 
> > asclepias said:
> ...



God does and God makes the rules!!!


----------



## Samson (Jun 8, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > josweetheart said:
> ...



You're pathetic.

The last person that would condemn a queer would be Jesus. He'd treat them like dwarves, or the blind, or any other of countless mistakes God has made.


----------



## GISMYS (Jun 8, 2014)

Samson said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > seawytch said:
> ...



Do you not know that the unrighteous will not inherit the kingdom of God? Do not be deceived. Neither fornicators, nor idolaters, nor adulterers, nor homosexuals,nor sodomites,  10 nor thieves, nor covetous, nor drunkards, nor revilers, nor extortioners will inherit the kingdom of God. 1 Corinthians 6:9-10


----------



## Samson (Jun 8, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > GISMYS said:
> ...



Without googling, do you even know wtf  "revilers" are?

Be honest: I understand God takes a dim view of liars.


----------



## GISMYS (Jun 8, 2014)

Samson said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...



so you want to change the subject????  imho "revilers" =people that like wild parties,drunks,drug users,sex outside marrage,sexual perverts all are "reviliers"!! and you???


----------



## GISMYS (Jun 8, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > GISMYS said:
> ...



or do you like revilers as those that scold the wild party goers for their base lifestyle!!


----------



## Samson (Jun 8, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > GISMYS said:
> ...



Revilers = People that subject others to verbal abuse.

You were thinking "Revelers"

At any rate, my point's been made.


----------



## GISMYS (Jun 8, 2014)

Samson said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...



so posting God's Word to sick minded sexual perverts is ""verbal abuse"" THINK SOME MORE!!!


----------



## GISMYS (Jun 8, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > GISMYS said:
> ...



or do you like revilers as those that scold the wild party goers for their base lifestyle!! 
NOW DO YOU UNDERSTAND  "VERBAL ABUSE"??? HINT IT IS NOT the same as POSTING GOD'S WORD TO SICK MINDED PERVERTS!!!


----------



## GreenBean (Jun 8, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> The general reaction to greenbean snow and his buddies.



YUP< Like I said before, nothing useful to add right Jakey Boy.  Just pure entertainment value, *you truly are a funny guy *


----------



## BlackSand (Jun 8, 2014)

JimBowie1958 said:


> What are your attitudes about Homosexuals?



Thanks for adding the _Who Gives A Sh _... Uh, _Who Cares _Option in the poll.
I mean I am sure the homosexuals love the free press they get everywhere ... But sooner or later they will have to join the world of obscurity with the rest of us.

.


----------



## GreenBean (Jun 8, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> ""others from having their rights"" has cost over 40 million deaths from aids and another 40,000,000 HIV POSITIVE AND COUNTLESS MILLIONS MORE RUINED LIVES OF SHAME AND GUILT!!! WHSAT FUN!! HUH??




Sad fact that some of these perverts who were victinized by AIDS could have lead productive normal lives , if the sick bastards of Gay Activism had not duped thme into believing it was Okay to be Gay - Gay is not Okay . 


*The only thing that homosexuals breed is disease *


----------



## GreenBean (Jun 8, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> JOSweetHeart said:
> 
> 
> > Homosexuals can not reproduce period and if men wrote the Lord's word, what they wanted in it would have been put in there, but what they want in there is obviously not in there, is it?
> ...



*Actually, no you can't .* As a Lesbian, your *Lesbian activity can not produce a child.*  Only an  act of artificial insemination with seed provided by a male can produce a child, so basically *the act of artificial insemination is an imitation of the heterosexual act, without the intimacy * The only thing your homosexual activity can breed is disease .


----------



## GreenBean (Jun 8, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> a tea party is for a little girl with imaginary friends



Too bad nobody told that to Samuel Cooper, David Kinnison, Amos Lincoln, Paul Reverre and the other participants of the Boston Tea Party.


----------



## GISMYS (Jun 8, 2014)

GreenBean said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > a tea party is for a little girl with imaginary friends
> ...



HEY!!! AT TWO YEARS OLD A CUTE BLOND GIRL WITH TEA CUPS OF MILK AND COOKIES ON THE SIDE AS A BOY I THoUGHT SHE WAS GREAT AND 70 YEARS LATER I STILL WONDER WHERE SHE IS NOW!! lol!


----------



## GreenBean (Jun 8, 2014)

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> JOSweetHeart said:
> 
> 
> > Goddess_Ashtara said:
> ...



Yes-  They can stil fuck someone of the opposite sex and get pregnant/ impregnate. *In which case it is a heterosexual act that created the Child* , the only thing homosexuality breeds is disease.


----------



## blackhawk (Jun 8, 2014)

There are many things I don't care about this would be one of them.


----------



## GreenBean (Jun 8, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > LockeJaw said:
> ...





> ....or start over with a new set of people?



It's been done for Centuries - it's called regeneration - a product of heterosexual activity


----------



## Samson (Jun 8, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...



Actually, my point was that you really haven't much more a clue about what you're saying than the average parrot.


----------



## GreenBean (Jun 8, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> JOSweetHeart said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Her polar opposite - the dark side of Humanity . Those infested by the evil spirits of Socio-Fascism, Liberalism and Homosexuality.  They foam at the mouth and spit out pea soup  when she mentions God .


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jun 8, 2014)

GreenBean said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > a tea party is for a little girl with imaginary friends
> ...



To guys like Jake the Fake Starkey, the Founding Fathers were extremists and traitors.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Jun 8, 2014)

JimBowie1958 said:


> What are your attitudes about Homosexuals?



Live and let live. It's a matter of personal preference, which they have a right to. On the other hand, those of the homophobic variety are probably much more of a danger to society in general.


----------



## Samson (Jun 8, 2014)

GreenBean said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > JOSweetHeart said:
> ...



It does seem to irritate queers.


----------



## GreenBean (Jun 8, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> JOSweetHeart said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Actually the etymology of "AMEN" stemming from the Egyptian God amen-ra is a debunked theory. "so be it" is the literal translation from ancient Hebrew.


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (Jun 8, 2014)

GreenBean said:


> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> > JOSweetHeart said:
> ...



So quick to jump to conclusions.  It can be recognized as a "bisexual" act as well.  What then of bisexuality?


----------



## Steven_R (Jun 8, 2014)

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> What then of bisexuality?



As long as it's the bisexual love between two or more hot chicks and some lucky dude, awesome. 

Bisexual meaning two dudes who get it on and the occasional gal, not so much.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 8, 2014)

GreenBean said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > JOSweetHeart said:
> ...



So?   What does not having a child w/out artificial means have to do with our civil rights.   Do you only think of women as worthy if they are popping out babies?


----------



## GISMYS (Jun 8, 2014)

So sexual perverts WANT THE RIGHT TO LIVE LIKE ANIMALS?? SOME RIGHT!!! YOU COULD LIVE YOUR LIFE AS sons OF GOD,why would you want to live life as a female dog in heat???


----------



## bodecea (Jun 8, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> So sexual perverts WANT THE RIGHT TO LIVE LIKE ANIMALS?? SOME RIGHT!!! YOU COULD LIVE YOUR LIFE AS sons OF GOD,why would you want to live life as a female dog in heat???



I beg your silly little pardon?


----------



## GISMYS (Jun 8, 2014)

bodecea said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > So sexual perverts WANT THE RIGHT TO LIVE LIKE ANIMALS?? SOME RIGHT!!! YOU COULD LIVE YOUR LIFE AS sons OF GOD,why would you want to live life as a female dog in heat???
> ...



sexual perversion is a demon inspired choice!! a sick minded abomination that is unnatural,satan hates mankind and loves to see man degraded to the level of animals.


----------



## hipeter924 (Jun 8, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > GISMYS said:
> ...


There is no such thing as Satan, and even if there was, man was created in god's image. If you honestly believe LGBT people are a perversion rather a loving creation of god - that makes your god not only malevolent but imperfect. Thanks for committing blasphemy like Westboro.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 8, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > GISMYS said:
> ...



In case you didn't notice...humans are mammals....we ARE of the Animal persuasion.   Our winning point is our brain.  Yours..................not so much.


----------



## GISMYS (Jun 8, 2014)

bodecea said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



so you chose to live like a female dog in heat? I CHOSE TO LIVE MY LIFE AS A BLESSED,HAPPY son of GOD!!!


----------



## bodecea (Jun 8, 2014)

hipeter924 said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...




I can't decide of GISMYS is very stupid and has gotten sucked into religion as compensation for being so low on the intelligence ladder.......................or he's a purposeful troll trying to make christians look really really crazy.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 8, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > GISMYS said:
> ...



Exactly, and be precise here, how am I living my life like a "female dog in heat"?


----------



## GISMYS (Jun 8, 2014)

YES!!! SICK SEXUAL PERVERSION IS DEMON INSPIRED!!! ==The "demons of Lasciviousness". Lasciviousness is all lustful and sexual forms of perverseness. Its the loss of reason to bridle ones desires and causing one to adventure into any and all forms of lustful desires. Its having no control of and living with no boundaries. Lascivious is a demon. Theyre the demons that influence and control the mind of man, causing him not to accept any and all things that are of the natural or normal. For an example, its natural and normal for a man to only want a woman, and a woman to only want a man. But with this demon inside of you, he has your mind in a sexual perverseness of confusion. Thats why, it becomes normal to you if youre a man and want to lie down with a man, and vice versa for a woman being with a woman. Now you live your life with this spirit causing you to go against nature and God, therefore reaping up the Judgement of God against you. Another perfect plan of Satan and his demons.(Rom.1: 24-32/Gal.5: 19) 

The demons use you as much as they can, getting you to commit all ungodliness before they can cause the death of your body and soul. Their primary goal is spiritual death. They want you to die in your sins, but before you do, they want to live inside of you long enough to influence others to agree with your sinful lifestyle, so that they can possess them also. These demons are the creators of Homosexuality". Its not gay, its sin, evil and surely demonic! and biblically called "sodomite". 
Hear God's word on the abomination of sexual perversion!!!===Therefore God also gave them up to uncleanness, in the lusts of their hearts, to dishonor their bodies among themselves, 25 who exchanged the truth of God for the lie, and worshiped and served the creature rather than the Creator, who is blessed forever. Amen.

26 For this reason God gave them up to vile passions. For even their women exchanged the natural use for what is against nature. 27 Likewise also the men, leaving the natural use of the woman, burned in their lust for one another, men with men committing what is shameful, and receiving in themselves the penalty of their error which was due.
knowing the righteous judgment of God, that those who practice such things are deserving of death, not only do the same but also approve of those who practice them. ROMANS 1:24;27 
YES!!! SICK SEXUAL PERVERSION IS DEMON INSPIRED!!! 
beware!!


----------



## hipeter924 (Jun 8, 2014)

bodecea said:


> hipeter924 said:
> 
> 
> > GISMYS said:
> ...


 I don't know, there are a lot of homophobic Christians here, so this forum must attract a lot of trolls.


----------



## SteadyMercury (Jun 8, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> YES!!! SICK SEXUAL PERVERSION IS DEMON INSPIRED!!!
> beware!!


Wow, adult believes in monsters and stuff. How cute.



GISMYS said:


> ever wonder what the 40,000,000 that died from aids and the 40 million hiv positive today would say to their son,or best friends about obeying god's laws afainst sexual perversion???


Ever wonder what the 80 million that died from spanish flu pandemic would say to their son, or best friends about obeying god's laws against.... ummm.... umm... being alive?


----------



## bodecea (Jun 8, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> YES!!! SICK SEXUAL PERVERSION IS DEMON INSPIRED!!! ==The "demons of Lasciviousness". Lasciviousness is all lustful and sexual forms of perverseness. Its the loss of reason to bridle ones desires and causing one to adventure into any and all forms of lustful desires. Its having no control of and living with no boundaries. Lascivious is a demon. Theyre the demons that influence and control the mind of man, causing him not to accept any and all things that are of the natural or normal. For an example, its natural and normal for a man to only want a woman, and a woman to only want a man. But with this demon inside of you, he has your mind in a sexual perverseness of confusion. Thats why, it becomes normal to you if youre a man and want to lie down with a man, and vice versa for a woman being with a woman. Now you live your life with this spirit causing you to go against nature and God, therefore reaping up the Judgement of God against you. Another perfect plan of Satan and his demons.(Rom.1: 24-32/Gal.5: 19)
> 
> The demons use you as much as they can, getting you to commit all ungodliness before they can cause the death of your body and soul. Their primary goal is spiritual death. They want you to die in your sins, but before you do, they want to live inside of you long enough to influence others to agree with your sinful lifestyle, so that they can possess them also. These demons are the creators of Homosexuality". Its not gay, its sin, evil and surely demonic! and biblically called "sodomite".
> Hear God's word on the abomination of sexual perversion!!!===Therefore God also gave them up to uncleanness, in the lusts of their hearts, to dishonor their bodies among themselves, 25 who exchanged the truth of God for the lie, and worshiped and served the creature rather than the Creator, who is blessed forever. Amen.
> ...



Blah Blah Blah....so...still wanting an answer to my question, Loony Toons.


----------



## SteadyMercury (Jun 8, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> I don't eat seafood at all anymore...never really liked it to begin with. It stinks, the texture is usually slimey...


You need to learn to select and cook seafood properly.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 8, 2014)

hipeter924 said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Good ol' hipster, never fails to make me laugh at him putting his foot in his mouth & blabbering on about things he obviously knows nothing about.


----------



## hipeter924 (Jun 8, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> YES!!! SICK SEXUAL PERVERSION IS DEMON INSPIRED!!! ==The "demons of Lasciviousness". Lasciviousness is all lustful and sexual forms of perverseness. Its the loss of reason to bridle ones desires and causing one to adventure into any and all forms of lustful desires. Its having no control of and living with no boundaries. Lascivious is a demon. Theyre the demons that influence and control the mind of man, causing him not to accept any and all things that are of the natural or normal. For an example, its natural and normal for a man to only want a woman, and a woman to only want a man. But with this demon inside of you, he has your mind in a sexual perverseness of confusion. Thats why, it becomes normal to you if youre a man and want to lie down with a man, and vice versa for a woman being with a woman. Now you live your life with this spirit causing you to go against nature and God, therefore reaping up the Judgement of God against you. Another perfect plan of Satan and his demons.(Rom.1: 24-32/Gal.5: 19)
> 
> The demons use you as much as they can, getting you to commit all ungodliness before they can cause the death of your body and soul. Their primary goal is spiritual death. They want you to die in your sins, but before you do, they want to live inside of you long enough to influence others to agree with your sinful lifestyle, so that they can possess them also. These demons are the creators of Homosexuality". Its not gay, its sin, evil and surely demonic! and biblically called "sodomite".
> Hear God's word on the abomination of sexual perversion!!!===Therefore God also gave them up to uncleanness, in the lusts of their hearts, to dishonor their bodies among themselves, 25 who exchanged the truth of God for the lie, and worshiped and served the creature rather than the Creator, who is blessed forever. Amen.
> ...


----------



## bodecea (Jun 8, 2014)

SteadyMercury said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > YES!!! SICK SEXUAL PERVERSION IS DEMON INSPIRED!!!
> ...



I wonder what Loony GISMYS would say if the whole AIDS thing was a test by god to see if christians would turn away those with AIDS or be truely christian...like Jesus treated lepers.

Oopsie.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 8, 2014)

SteadyMercury said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > I don't eat seafood at all anymore...never really liked it to begin with. It stinks, the texture is usually slimey...
> ...



Truely...Maine lobster with steamers is heaven on earth.


----------



## GISMYS (Jun 8, 2014)

hipeter924 said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > YES!!! SICK SEXUAL PERVERSION IS DEMON INSPIRED!!! ==The "demons of Lasciviousness". Lasciviousness is all lustful and sexual forms of perverseness. Its the loss of reason to bridle ones desires and causing one to adventure into any and all forms of lustful desires. Its having no control of and living with no boundaries. Lascivious is a demon. Theyre the demons that influence and control the mind of man, causing him not to accept any and all things that are of the natural or normal. For an example, its natural and normal for a man to only want a woman, and a woman to only want a man. But with this demon inside of you, he has your mind in a sexual perverseness of confusion. Thats why, it becomes normal to you if youre a man and want to lie down with a man, and vice versa for a woman being with a woman. Now you live your life with this spirit causing you to go against nature and God, therefore reaping up the Judgement of God against you. Another perfect plan of Satan and his demons.(Rom.1: 24-32/Gal.5: 19)
> ...



YES!!! WE BELIEVERS NO LONGER LIVE UNDER THE OLD COVENANT, JESUS PAID OUR SIN DEBT ON THAT Roman cross,we believers now live under the new covenant!!! PTL.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 8, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> hipeter924 said:
> 
> 
> > GISMYS said:
> ...


Oh goodie...so the OT is irrelevant to you?    Funny how there are christians who say just the opposite.  Did they not get the memo?


----------



## bodecea (Jun 8, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> hipeter924 said:
> 
> 
> > GISMYS said:
> ...



BTW...why do you worship Paul more than you do Jesus?


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 8, 2014)

GreenBean said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > GISMYS said:
> ...



A new set stupid.  Not some that are being taught by the sinful ones to do the same thing.


----------



## hipeter924 (Jun 8, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> hipeter924 said:
> 
> 
> > GISMYS said:
> ...


 Are you finished with the insults? Or are you still too busy picketing sex-change operations and sending out chain-emails for the Republican party?


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 8, 2014)

GreenBean said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > JOSweetHeart said:
> ...



Who debunked it and where do you think the Hebrews got their language and religion from?  Lets see some links.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 8, 2014)

hipeter924 said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > hipeter924 said:
> ...



I'm not a republican, hipster. But how's being an Anarcho Communist Capitalist Social Democrat Green Party member treatin' ya?


----------



## hipeter924 (Jun 8, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> hipeter924 said:
> 
> 
> > LockeJaw said:
> ...


How's being an ass treating you, doubt you know what any of those words mean anyway.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 8, 2014)

Same as any other flawed human being.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 9, 2014)

I've already proven to you that you cannot be both an anarcho communist & anarcho capitalist at the same time, then changed your tune & said you are a life long Social Democrat...you only deserve to be mocked because you're way too stupid to pretend I value your opinions. 





hipeter924 said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > hipeter924 said:
> ...


----------



## hipeter924 (Jun 9, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> I've already proven to you that you cannot be both an anarcho communist & anarcho capitalist at the same time, then changed your tune & said you are a life long Social Democrat...you only deserve to be mocked because you're way too stupid to pretend I value your opinions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That you can't understand the difference between ideals, long-term positions, and pragmatic political positions is your problem not mine. You haven't proven a thing, just made yourself ignorant in my eyes.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 9, 2014)

hipeter924 said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > I've already proven to you that you cannot be both an anarcho communist & anarcho capitalist at the same time, then changed your tune & said you are a life long Social Democrat...you only deserve to be mocked because you're way too stupid to pretend I value your opinions.
> ...



Nothing you said here changes the fact you cannot be an anarcho communist & anarcho capitalist at the same time. That you're too stupid to understand this doesn't surprise me one bit, hipster. Lol


----------



## hipeter924 (Jun 9, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> hipeter924 said:
> 
> 
> > LockeJaw said:
> ...


You can, both are non-coercive, non-state and generally untried systems. Anarchist-Communists can't force people to live in their society, and nor can Anarcho-Capitalists, that is why they can co-exist. 

But I doubt someone that thinks only in Statist terms can comprehend the difference between political theory and pragmatic political reality i.e. you can be supportive of pre-existing political system x while advocating political theory y.

Thinking in terms of states and nations, when a political theory actually involves eliminating  the nation-state, is silly. But be my guest.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 9, 2014)

no they cannot exist together. Anarcho Capitalism is all about private property rights & anarcho communists LOATHE private property rights. That's just one example, don't need anymore than that. In a stateless world, these two would be mortal enemies. You really suck at this.


hipeter924 said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > hipeter924 said:
> ...


----------



## hipeter924 (Jun 9, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> no they cannot exist together. Anarcho Capitalism is all about private property rights & anarcho communists LOATHE private property rights. That's just one example, don't need anymore than that. In a stateless world, these two would be mortal enemies. You really suck at this.
> 
> 
> hipeter924 said:
> ...


 With what army? Neither system supports coercive or violent force being used against another society or group of individuals. Ideologically opposed maybe, but 'enemies' is harsh and inaccurate.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 9, 2014)

Wrong again, the Non Aggression Principle does not have any problem with the use of force so long as it is in self defense or reclaiming property that has been stolen. It wouldn't be armies, it'd be militias most likely. And I will even go far enough to say Ancoms are full of it when they claim to not believe in coeercion...how else are they supposed to deprive people of the right to own property but with coeercion?AnCap could work in my opinion, And technically you could still have a state & have an AnCap economic system by simply keeping government out of economic issues. You see, I know a Lot more than you think. I am a minarchist libertarian & I support a lot of the ideas in AnCap. 





hipeter924 said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > no they cannot exist together. Anarcho Capitalism is all about private property rights & anarcho communists LOATHE private property rights. That's just one example, don't need anymore than that. In a stateless world, these two would be mortal enemies. You really suck at this.
> ...


----------



## katsteve2012 (Jun 9, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



And that therapist would likely have a duty to report some of these people as being mentally unstable.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 9, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > josweetheart said:
> ...



Honestly, that's kind of fucked up.  

Seriously, what kind of God condemns gay people to the same Hell he sends Hitler to. 

do you know why I'm an atheist?  Because after being force fed Christianity for 12 years, I simply refused to believe the universe is that badly designed.  

By Christian logic, Ann Frank is burning in the same Hell Hitler is. She didn't accept Jesus into her soul. 

Hitler burns Ann Frank once and he's considered evil.  God burns Ann Frank for all eternity and he's considered good.  

But it gets worse.  God does let you into his Heaven if you beg his forgiveness, no matter how big of a degenerate you are.  So Jeff Dahmner, who wasn't just gay, but a fucking CANNIBAL, asked Jesus to forgive him and was baptized before a fellow inmate brained him with a steel bar. 

So let me get this straight.  Ann Frank burns for all eternity, and Jeff Dahmner gets to sit on a cloud for all eternity kissing God's ass?  

Seriously, how fucked up is that?


----------



## GreenBean (Jun 9, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



There's many links, you know how to Google don't you ?  Here's one :  Where the Word "Amen" Came From

Judaism , naturally is heavily influenced by Egyptian, Semitic, Babylonian religion. The "Gilgamesh Epic"  of Babylonian [Persian] origins had a lot of influence on the Old Testament as did Egyptian lore.  But the word Amen , which can be  found in the earliest Hebrew scriptures is  of Hebrew origin.


The root word from whence it came is found in several Semitic Languages, including Aramaic . The word was adopted by the early Christian Church . * The Hebrew word &#8220;amen&#8221; originally derives from another Hebrew word of similar meaning:  &#700;&#257;mán. * It is sometimes theorized, probably incorrectly, that this Hebrew word has its origins in the Egyptian god Amun, which is also sometimes spelled &#8220;Amen&#8221;.  However, most scholars think this is a *purely coincidental,* and that there is no real connection between the two.

Amen to That !
-------------------


There's a Twon in Austria knowm as "Fucking"  [Pronounce Foo-king]  - The similarity to a common English vulgarity is *purely coincidental,* and no -  the ancestors of theses people did not found the Town of Intercourse PA.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 9, 2014)

bodecea said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > hipeter924 said:
> ...


----------



## GreenBean (Jun 9, 2014)

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> > Goddess_Ashtara said:
> ...



Bisexual = Half a Queer.  But unless it's a Ménage à trois - when engaged with the opposite sex - it's a heterosexual act and if conception occurs, it's due to the hetero act, not the perverted act.


----------



## GreenBean (Jun 9, 2014)

bodecea said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



Follow the thread Fungus - that was in response to 





> Yes we can


  by SeaHag , and a poor attempt to lend credibility to homosexual procreation.  Now kindly go fester elsewhere .


----------



## GreenBean (Jun 9, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Yes , there certainly are some people here who could use a "new set" or just a set  ....  now wtf were you really trying to say ?


----------



## GreenBean (Jun 9, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > seawytch said:
> ...



Actually Joe.  Anne Frank died of disease  in the concentration camp and never made it to the Ovens.  AS for Dahmer , I believe he violated the Kosher Laws -[lol]  so I think he's got a pitchfork up his ass as we speak. 



> how fucked up is that?


  ... Pretty Fucked Up, if you believe it.  But I don't think anybody but the most fucked up wackadoodles believe those fairy tales anymore.


----------



## GreenBean (Jun 9, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > GISMYS said:
> ...


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 9, 2014)

GreenBean said:


> [
> 
> Actually Joe.  Anne Frank died of disease  in the concentration camp and never made it to the Ovens.  AS for Dahmer , I believe he violated the Kosher Laws -[lol]  so I think he's got a pitchfork up his ass as we speak.



Wow, dude, way to avoid the point.  Nicely played, man.  





GreenBean said:


> [
> 
> 
> > how fucked up is that?
> ...



Really?  Frankly, given most of the homophobic bile we see on this thread involves some kind of spewing about Jesus, I'd say probably not. 

I guess you are a more honest homophobe, you just think your "manhood" is threatened.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 9, 2014)

So you want a god that is more like yourself? Get in line buddy...most people do. I look at this attitude as the ultimate form of arrogance & self importance. If there is a God, you're opinion of how he does things probably means diddly squat.. And you can cry & whine about how unfair he is or you can simply ask his forgiveness, stop being an arrogant douche and go to heaven.

When you get there, according to the bible, your questions of why things had to be done the way he chose, will be answered.

If you don't believe in a god, if you sincerely are an atheist...you shouldn't be bothered by any of this. You know there is no god so why get offended by something that doesn't exist? 




JoeB131 said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > seawytch said:
> ...


----------



## Slyhunter (Jun 9, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> CorvusRexus said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...



If churches have that right why can't cake makers have that right too?


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 9, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> So you want a god that is more like yourself? Get in line buddy...most people do. I look at this attitude as the ultimate form of arrogance & self importance. If there is a God, you're opinion of how he does things probably means diddly squat.. And you can cry & whine about how unfair he is or you can simply ask his forgiveness, stop being an arrogant douche and go to heaven.
> 
> When you get there, according to the bible, your questions of why things had to be done the way he chose, will be answered.
> 
> If you don't believe in a god, if you sincerely are an atheist...you shouldn't be bothered by any of this. You know there is no god so why get offended by something that doesn't exist?



There isn't a God. And yes, since Man invented God, God should be a reflection of Man. 

 the problem is the Abrahamic God was made up by savages, and he has a very savage nature.  

He (namely the people who made him up) didn't condemn slavery and called for people to be murdered for the slightest infractions.  Of course, we've grown beyond these things, and theologians look for the loopholes such as 'That was the Old Testament".  

But yet you bible thumping assholes who are all afraid of the gay and are mortified by the thought of putting two plastic dudes on top of a wedding cake will invoke this God as an authority with no evidence of his existence.  It's circular reasoning. 

I don't worry about what God will do to me in an afterlife that will never happen. 

I worry about how badly you bible thumping assholes are going to mess up this life trying to get your way on stuff.  

Case in point. The country was all ready to throw that incompetent asshole George W. Bush out on his can in 2004.  Then along came Karl Rove and his putting Gay Marriage on the ballot in every swing state to get the evangelicals to show up.  

So we got a second term of George W. Bush, who proceeded to fuck up the economy beyond all recognition, and you all ended up with gay marriage anyway.  

NIce job, everyone.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 9, 2014)

Slyhunter said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > CorvusRexus said:
> ...



Read the 1st Amendment...sound out the words. A cake shop is not a religious institution and a baker not a religious leader.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 9, 2014)

Slyhunter said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > CorvusRexus said:
> ...


Because all progs care about is what feels right,and refuse to let facts get in their way of recreating a wacked out version of the civil rights era, especially young libtards, who missed it. Your problem is you think these people actually come to their stances on issues by using logic & reason. Far from it...they are fed what they THINK they know by the leftist media, they never are familiar in any real depth of the history of their chosen political party/ideology...

I think you're absolutely right. What if an atheist cake baker disagrees with gay marriage and thinks it is not good for society & doesn't want to bake a gay wedding cake or even a Christian wedding cake? He should not be forced to do business with people he does not wish to. Government coeercing people into associating with people they wish not to is never right. No matter how warm and fuzzy it makes progs feeeeeeel inside.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 9, 2014)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> > My attitude towards them is the same as my attitude towards bulimics or other eating disorders.  They are reproductive dysfunctionals.  No reason to hate or support what they do, either one.  Plenty of reason though to stop their subculture from taking over what we describe as normal reproductive behaviors.
> ...


I finally get it!  Homophobic Conservatives actually believe that sexual orientation is a choice, not an immutable quality endowed at birth.  That's why they oppose marriage equality.  The Conservatives think that since homosexuality is an option, including homosexuals as American citizens with all the rights and protections of citizenship is stretching the point to absurdity.

It's the willful ignorance of the homophobic Conservatives that is repressing homosexuals.  If these homophobic Conservatives had the necessary information to conclude homosexuals are not making a choice but are born as homosexual, there would be no real reason to continue to repress them.  Conservatives are afraid of the science of human sexuality.

Just like they are afraid of the science showing global climate change.

It seems that science is the bane of repressive Conservatives.  Without the knowledge, the willful dismissal of science, and the entrenched attitudes I am willing to bet that the homophobic Conservative would see the light.  But I doubt that they will ever really want to learn anything not inculcated by their leadership and pundits.


----------



## GISMYS (Jun 9, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Silhouette said:
> ...



YOU CANNOT GET AROUND THIS WORD FROM GOD!!=====Therefore God also gave them up to uncleanness, in the lusts of their hearts, to dishonor their bodies among themselves,  25 who exchanged the truth of God for the lie, and worshiped and served the creature rather than the Creator, who is blessed forever. Amen.

26 For this reason God gave them up to vile passions. For even their women exchanged the natural use for what is against nature.  27 Likewise also the men, leaving the natural use of the woman, burned in their lust for one another, men with men committing what is shameful, and receiving in themselves the penalty of their error which was due.
 Romans 1:24-27


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 9, 2014)

Just because I know what the bible says on many things does not make me a "bible thumper". I know the qu'ran pretty well too, does that make me an "qu'ran thumper"?

You should do a Lot less assuming & start asking people what is guiding their position on the issue you are discussing. We all do it, myself included so Im not trying to put you down, just suggesting when you notice doing nothing but making assumptions, try to catch yourself and correct it.

Most of the theists here seem to stick strictly to condemning homosexuality on religious reasons only. I have NEVER argued it from a religious perspective.

Hope that helps.


JoeB131 said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > So you want a god that is more like yourself? Get in line buddy...most people do. I look at this attitude as the ultimate form of arrogance & self importance. If there is a God, you're opinion of how he does things probably means diddly squat.. And you can cry & whine about how unfair he is or you can simply ask his forgiveness, stop being an arrogant douche and go to heaven.
> ...


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 9, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> 26 For this reason God gave them up to vile passions. For even their women exchanged the natural use for what is against nature.  27 Likewise also the men, leaving the natural use of the woman, burned in their lust for one another, men with men committing what is shameful, and receiving in themselves the penalty of their error which was due.
> Romans 1:24-27




It says right in that opening line that god did it, turned them gay as a punishment for other things they did. That's some kinky god.


----------



## GISMYS (Jun 9, 2014)

HOW LOW WILL YOU GO TO TRY TO JUSTIFY THE SICK FOUL ABOMINATION OF UNNATURAL SEXUAL PERVERSION???  WILL YOU COMPOUND YOUR SIN BY TRYING TO DENY THE VERY TRUTH OF GOD'S WORD??===Do you not know that the unrighteous will not inherit the kingdom of God? Do not be deceived. Neither fornicators, nor idolaters, nor adulterers, nor homosexuals, nor sodomites,  10 nor thieves, nor covetous, nor drunkards, nor revilers, nor extortioners will inherit the kingdom of God. 1 Corinthians 6:9-10


----------



## GISMYS (Jun 9, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > 26 For this reason God gave them up to vile passions. For even their women exchanged the natural use for what is against nature.  27 Likewise also the men, leaving the natural use of the woman, burned in their lust for one another, men with men committing what is shameful, and receiving in themselves the penalty of their error which was due.
> ...



LOL!! pray for a little wisdom and understanding, WHY BE SO IGNORANT???


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 9, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...


This is not a repressive theocracy.  Perhaps if you want to use the Bible as a law book, you should move to Vatican City. But here in America, we embrace all religions and will not tolerate one narrow theocratic point of view that wishes to displace secular law.


----------



## GISMYS (Jun 9, 2014)

nosmo king said:


> gismys said:
> 
> 
> > nosmo king said:
> ...



in the usa==in God we trust========one nation under God with liberty and justice for all.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 9, 2014)

most who disagree with homosexuality being normalized in society & held up like it's something grand & beautiful believe it is a combination of enviromental & social causes, the only part that is a choice is when you act upon your urges. That's a bit different than the simplistic charge you're leveling at those who disagree with you.

There are exceptions, Slyhunter is not pro-gay, yet he believes it is caused by genetics. I am positive there is NO gay gene or genes, and I would think that if there is a genetic cause that may make it more likely to be a homosexual, it probably has nothing to do with predisposing someone to homosexuality, but it guarantees you will be a sexual deviant, depending on the enviromental & social situation they've grown up in will determine if they're a homosexual, pedophile, coprophiliac, necrophiliac, etc...


Nosmo King said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Silhouette said:
> ...


----------



## GISMYS (Jun 9, 2014)

GOD'S WORD IS THE LAST WORD,THE LIVING,ETERNAL,INSPIRED (GOD BREATHED) WORD OF GOD!!!!======Do you not know that the unrighteous will not inherit the kingdom of God? Do not be deceived. Neither fornicators, nor idolaters, nor adulterers, nor homosexuals,nor sodomites,  10 nor thieves, nor covetous, nor drunkards, nor revilers, nor extortioners will inherit the kingdom of God. 1 CORINTHIANS 6:9-10


----------



## GISMYS (Jun 9, 2014)

BE WISE!!! little man cannot ever win by trying to argue and fight against ALMIGHTY GOD and GOD'S INSPIRED(GOD BREATHED) WORD. YOU CURSE YOURSELF IF YOU TRY!!!=======GOD'S WORD IS THE LAST WORD,THE LIVING,ETERNAL,INSPIRED (GOD BREATHED) WORD OF GOD!!!!======Do you not know that the unrighteous will not inherit the kingdom of God? Do not be deceived. Neither fornicators, nor idolaters, nor adulterers, nor homosexuals,nor sodomites, 10 nor thieves, nor covetous, nor drunkards, nor revilers, nor extortioners will inherit the kingdom of God. 1 CORINTHIANS 6:9-10


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 9, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> GOD'S WORD IS THE LAST WORD,THE LIVING,ETERNAL,INSPIRED (GOD BREATHED) WORD OF GOD!!!!======Do you not know that the unrighteous will not inherit the kingdom of God? Do not be deceived. Neither fornicators, nor idolaters, nor adulterers, nor homosexuals,nor sodomites,  10 nor thieves, nor covetous, nor drunkards, nor revilers, nor extortioners will inherit the kingdom of God. 1 CORINTHIANS 6:9-10



Gismys, I hope you realize how futile it is to quote scripture to liberal atheists on a political forum. You'd be better off going on the religous boards and arguing with a liberal Christian(I know, not many on the board) on why homosexuality is condemned in the bible. I know it is & so do you, but some liberal Christians really believe that it doesn't. 

You should brush up on your secular arguments against normalizing homosexuality because quoting scripture just causes liberal atheists to start a giant circle jerk between themselves & make a sport out of mocking you.

Not trying to be a dick, just trying to help.


----------



## GISMYS (Jun 9, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > GOD'S WORD IS THE LAST WORD,THE LIVING,ETERNAL,INSPIRED (GOD BREATHED) WORD OF GOD!!!!======Do you not know that the unrighteous will not inherit the kingdom of God? Do not be deceived. Neither fornicators, nor idolaters, nor adulterers, nor homosexuals,nor sodomites,  10 nor thieves, nor covetous, nor drunkards, nor revilers, nor extortioners will inherit the kingdom of God. 1 CORINTHIANS 6:9-10
> ...


BEGONE SATAN!!! I HAVE GOD'S PROMISE THAT HIS WORD WILL NOT RETURN VOID!! THERE IS NO POWER MORE POWERFUL ON EARTH THAN GOD'S INSPIRED(GOD BREATHED) LIVING ETERNAL WORD!!! Now begone, do not allow satan to use you as his tool,fool,puppet!!!!


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 9, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > 26 For this reason God gave them up to vile passions. For even their women exchanged the natural use for what is against nature.  27 Likewise also the men, leaving the natural use of the woman, burned in their lust for one another, men with men committing what is shameful, and receiving in themselves the penalty of their error which was due.
> ...


Boy oh boy do you have comprehension problems!
"Gave them over to vile affections(passions)" means that God stopped helping them avoid acting upon their vile affections.

And how would calling it a "vile affection(passion)" show that God is kinky? It says "vile" right there in the beginning sentence. That means He is disgusted by it.

Try again, Seawench. It does not mean God made them gay, what it means is they already had those homosexual thoughts, but God cared enough to help them deal with their vile desires and not act upon them.

Understand?

Damn, I am not a theist and I can figure that out. What's your malfunction?


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 9, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > GISMYS said:
> ...



I understand fine. I understand your god made some people go against the way there were born (straight) as a punishment for other wrong doings. It has nothing to do with consenting adult gays and lesbians...Just like Sodom and Gomorrah didn't.


----------



## Steven_R (Jun 9, 2014)

GreenBean said:


> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> > GreenBean said:
> ...



What if I give a gal a pearl necklace and she goes down on our mutual friend and get's that girl pregnant because some of my sperm was on her lips or something?


----------



## GISMYS (Jun 9, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > GISMYS said:
> ...



YES!!! IF YOU CHOOSE TO LIVE IN SIN AND REJECT GOD,GOD WILL NOT FORCE YOU TO ACCEPT HIS LOVE,BLESSINGS AND PROTECTION! Think.


----------



## CorvusRexus (Jun 9, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > GOD'S WORD IS THE LAST WORD,THE LIVING,ETERNAL,INSPIRED (GOD BREATHED) WORD OF GOD!!!!======Do you not know that the unrighteous will not inherit the kingdom of God? Do not be deceived. Neither fornicators, nor idolaters, nor adulterers, nor homosexuals,nor sodomites,  10 nor thieves, nor covetous, nor drunkards, nor revilers, nor extortioners will inherit the kingdom of God. 1 CORINTHIANS 6:9-10
> ...



I much prefer to be called a heretical conservative. Just because I disagree with Bible literalists and don't think all gays will be sent to Hell doesn't make me an atheist or a liberal. LockeJaw, pretty much anywhere else on this board- except for the religion forum- you and I would probably be agreeing. Same with GISMYS for the most part. So why am I a liberal? 

By the way, I honestly believe heresy is the only answer to many of humanity's problems, not accepted religion.


----------



## Steven_R (Jun 9, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



How many times did Pharaoh agree to let the Israelites go and then God "hardened his heart"?  God makes people do bad things and then punishes them for doing the bad thing God made them do.


----------



## CorvusRexus (Jun 9, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > GISMYS said:
> ...



So if anyone disagrees with you, they are being used by Satan because you have _every_ answer figured out?


----------



## GISMYS (Jun 9, 2014)

CorvusRexus said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > GISMYS said:
> ...



DREAM ON!!!! YOU ARE TRYING TO DENY THE TRUTH OF GOD'S WORD!!!====NOT SMART!!! Think!


----------



## GISMYS (Jun 9, 2014)

CorvusRexus said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > LockeJaw said:
> ...



anyone and everyone that denys the truth of GOD'S WORD is a tool,fool,puppet of satan!!!FACE THE TRUTH.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 9, 2014)

Hahaha! Before you douse me with holy water & grab a priest to have me exorcised, consider this:

I'm not telling you to abandon your belief in God's word, okay? I'm suggesting you broaden your argument to include positions against homosexuality from a non religious origin. If God's word is true, these arguments will coiincide with what God says about it. So please stop accusing me of working for the devil. I believe normalizing homosexuality will be detrimental society & so does your bible. How am I working for Satan just because I can see that atheists won't buy what you're selling, no matter how true you believe it to be, when wrapped in bible quotes.

By all means, stay faithful to God, all I am saying is on a political forum, debating anything from a biblical perspective is pointless when dealing with atheists. That's all.


God bless & have a great day!


GISMYS said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > GISMYS said:
> ...


----------



## CorvusRexus (Jun 9, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



Sodom and Gomorrah are excellent examples of the Christian God's pettiness. There were no commandments or laws banning homosexuality at the time, yet God burned them to the ground because they didn't follow laws that did not exist!


----------



## Steven_R (Jun 9, 2014)

CorvusRexus said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > LockeJaw said:
> ...



You got to admit, Satan's Tool sounds like the name of some third rate death metal band.


----------



## GISMYS (Jun 9, 2014)

steven_r said:


> seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > gismys said:
> ...



God knew the heart of pharaoh, no sinner fools God, but only a ignorant fool would think God made him sin.


----------



## CorvusRexus (Jun 9, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> CorvusRexus said:
> 
> 
> > GISMYS said:
> ...



So every single word of the Bible is true? Every single one is the truth of God?

Please say yes so I can go dig out my Bible and show you that God is actually vengeful, wrathful, and hateful.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 9, 2014)

My bad Corvus Rex, you don't neccesarilly HAVE to be a liberal to disagree with bible literalists. I wasn't refering to you specifically. I meant in general the people opposing him are majority going to be both liberals & atheists. Hope that clears that up.


----------



## GISMYS (Jun 9, 2014)

corvusrexus said:


> gismys said:
> 
> 
> > corvusrexus said:
> ...



yes!!! Yes!!! A thousand times yes!! God's word is eternal living truth!!


----------



## Steven_R (Jun 9, 2014)

CorvusRexus said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > CorvusRexus said:
> ...



It's the literal truth, except when it ain't.


----------



## Steven_R (Jun 9, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> My bad Corvus Rex, you don't neccesarilly HAVE to be a liberal to disagree with bible literalists. I wasn't refering to you specifically. I meant in general the people opposing him are majority going to be both liberals & atheists. Hope that clears that up.



I'm generally libertarian in outlook and agnostic.


----------



## CorvusRexus (Jun 9, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> steven_r said:
> 
> 
> > seawytch said:
> ...



But God knew him before he was born, and knew how he would react, yet did nothing to fix it. Or, if God didn't make him evil to begin with, he "hardened his heart". Hardened is a verb, which means it was an action. God made him reject Moses, just so he could be a show-off by causing a series of natural disasters and killing a bunch of innocent people and innocent animals.


----------



## GISMYS (Jun 9, 2014)

Steven_R said:


> CorvusRexus said:
> 
> 
> > GISMYS said:
> ...



ONLY DEMON INSPIRED TOTAL FOOLS WOULD TRY TO DENY THE TRUTH OF GOD'S WORD!!! and you??


----------



## CorvusRexus (Jun 9, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> My bad Corvus Rex, you don't neccesarilly HAVE to be a liberal to disagree with bible literalists. I wasn't refering to you specifically. I meant in general the people opposing him are majority going to be both liberals & atheists. Hope that clears that up.



Thank you. You were speaking more of Ascleipas and Seawytch, correct?


----------



## midcan5 (Jun 9, 2014)

There are only two labels I enjoy seeing and they are 'made in the usa' and 'union made in the usa,' most other labels are simply ways of classifying and characterizing the other. Why do you care what others think of gays? Does it change you? 

http://www.usmessageboard.com/health-and-lifestyle/50615-know-what-really-causes-homosexuality.html

.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 9, 2014)

Steven_R said:


> CorvusRexus said:
> 
> 
> > GISMYS said:
> ...



Lol! way back in my youth, before I met my wife & was living on the wild side of life...I had many horrible relationships with beautiful women & because they never worked out other than good sex...I accused my junk of being Satan's tool.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 9, 2014)

JimBowie1958 said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Paul Revere and the others would have sent JimBowie over the lines to the British as a spy then exposed him.

The original patriots would have nothing to do with the likes of the TPM, which is almost finished as a political force.


----------



## CorvusRexus (Jun 9, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> Steven_R said:
> 
> 
> > CorvusRexus said:
> ...



I believe in the presence of God everywhere and that much of the Bible actually was inspired by him. However, I come to a very different conclusion from that than you. I see God as powerful, vengeful, and- quite frankly- bored. Being an all-powerful immortal deity would probably get pretty boring, so he made people whose idiocies and fallacies could amuse him, like jesters in a royal palace. And if we ever break his laws, he has an excuse to kill us off in droves and watch in amusement as his followers blindly still believe he is "merciful" and "loving".


----------



## GISMYS (Jun 9, 2014)

CorvusRexus said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > Steven_R said:
> ...



wow!!!WOW!! IS THERE NO LIMIT TO MAN'S PURE IGNORANCE??? BEST YOU LEARN YOUR PLACE IN GOD'S CREATION GO OUTSIDE ON A CLEAR NIGHT AND LOOK UP AT THE HEAVENS AND KNOW YOU ARE ONLY SEEING LESS THAN .00000001%  AND THINK OF THE POWER,WISDOM,KNOWLEDGE,INTELLIGENCE THAT GOD MUST HAVE THEN CONSIDER YOUR little peanut brain power and yet you try to argue and fight ALMIGHTY GOD?????????????? ONLY A TOTAL FOOL WOULD DO THAT!!!and you???


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 9, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> nosmo king said:
> 
> 
> > gismys said:
> ...


Then there's that pesky Constitution of the United States of America.

*Congress shall make no law respecting an establishment of religion*, or prohibiting the free exercise thereof; or abridging the freedom of speech, or of the press; or the right of the people peaceably to assemble, and to petition the Government for a redress of grievances.


----------



## Peach (Jun 9, 2014)

God is love, peace, universal, and infinite. I will not judge the beliefs, salvation, and worth of other humans, only God knows what is in their hearts and spirit.


----------



## CorvusRexus (Jun 9, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> CorvusRexus said:
> 
> 
> > GISMYS said:
> ...



I would only be fighting God if I opposed him. I worship the exact same God you do, only I see him differently and worship him because I fear him, not because I love him. God hasn't struck me down with lighting or anything yet so obviously I haven't offended him with my heresies.


----------



## GISMYS (Jun 9, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > nosmo king said:
> ...



Congress shall make no law prohibiting the free exercise of religion, or prohibiting the free exercise thereof;


----------



## CorvusRexus (Jun 9, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > GISMYS said:
> ...



Just because I can't resist saying something completely stupid, the 1st says that people can peacefully assemble, right? I don't gays murder people or become violent when together, so Congress can't pass laws banning homosexuality.


----------



## CorvusRexus (Jun 9, 2014)

Just out of curiosity GISMYS, how did you vote in the poll? Do you think they should be jailed or do you just hate 'em?


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 9, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> most who disagree with homosexuality being normalized in society & held up like it's something grand & beautiful believe it is a combination of enviromental & social causes, the only part that is a choice is when you act upon your urges. That's a bit different than the simplistic charge you're leveling at those who disagree with you.
> 
> There are exceptions, Slyhunter is not pro-gay, yet he believes it is caused by genetics. I am positive there is NO gay gene or genes, and I would think that if there is a genetic cause that may make it more likely to be a homosexual, it probably has nothing to do with predisposing someone to homosexuality, but it guarantees you will be a sexual deviant, depending on the enviromental & social situation they've grown up in will determine if they're a homosexual, pedophile, coprophiliac, necrophiliac, etc...
> 
> ...


I too am skeptical about a genetic link to sexual orientation.  But I do not agree that homosexuality can be conflated with pedophilia or necrophilia or coprophilia.  I believe that, while those other conditions cause harm due to the lack of consent, homosexuality is a state of human sexuality that is the result of a natural ingrained attitude, if you will.  Homosexuals are, for the most part, as stable, sober and responsible as any heterosexual.  They are not inclined, as you and I, to be attracted to the opposite sex, but their sexual preferences do not pose a threat to society and should be tolerated, if not accepted as responsible citizens.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 9, 2014)

In modern English that would be worded like this:
Congress shall pass no laws in respect to establishing an official government endorsed religion".

Other than that there is no true seperation of church & state the way it is argued by most atheists. The reason why things like 10 commandments in courthouses and all that is considered constitutional is pretty much based on the fact they're there to begin with. If the founders wouldve considered that a violation of the seperation of church and state(which doesn't exist in the way it is used by most atheists), those things wouldve never been permitted to stand on public lands. At least that is my opinion from what Ive read. This country's founding was inspired by Christianity, right on down to the first ten amendments in the constitution being the most important, The Bill of rights.


----------



## GISMYS (Jun 9, 2014)

CorvusRexus said:


> Just out of curiosity GISMYS, how did you vote in the poll? Do you think they should be jailed or do you just hate 'em?



I HATE NO ONE BUT I DO HATE EVIL SIN. I PITY THOSE THAT ALLOW SATAN TO TRAP AND FOOL THEM INTO LIVING DEFEATED LIVES OF SIN WHICH LEADS TO DEATH AND HELL!! and you??


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 9, 2014)

GreenBean said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > GreenBean said:
> ...



So in other words its someones opinion that the word is not from the Egyptians?  You are wrong most scholars admit the word Amen is derived from Amen-Ra.  The Muslims say the same thing even though it does not appear in the Koran.  The Egyptian civilization predates the Hebrews and their religion. Thats where the word Amen comes from and all the major religions.  Who do you think you are fooling?  Dont give me an opinion piece give me some believable facts.

http://www.free-minds.org/history-amen



> To the skeptic, who may argue against the connection between the Egyptian god "Amen" and this word used in its present day meaning, I quote the ending paragraph under the heading "Amen" from the Catholic Encyclopedia, Vol 1 1907, which either intentionally or unintentionally acknowledges this link
> 
> "Finally, we may note that the word Amen occurs not infrequently in early Christian inscriptions, and that it was often introduced into anathemas and gnostic spells. Moreover, as the Greek letters which form Amen according to their numerical values total 99 (alpha=1, mu=40, epsilon=8, nu=50), this number often appears in inscriptions, especially of Egyptian origin, and a sort of magical efficacy seems to have been attributed to this symbol. It should be mentioned that the word Amen is still employed in the ritual both of Jews and Mohammedans."


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 9, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > GISMYS said:
> ...


When a religion (an I use that word in the academic sense) is used as a blunt instrument to torment, repress and exclude another group of citizens, that religion is not to be protected or tolerated.   Sorry, but you cannot use whatever it is you are considering a 'religion' to oppress and claim any righteousness as a result.


----------



## CorvusRexus (Jun 9, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> CorvusRexus said:
> 
> 
> > Just out of curiosity GISMYS, how did you vote in the poll? Do you think they should be jailed or do you just hate 'em?
> ...



I pity those who see Satan in perfectly fine human individuals.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 9, 2014)

GreenBean said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > GreenBean said:
> ...



That you need to activate your brain and read before you post in response to my post.


----------



## GISMYS (Jun 9, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



you chose to live in sin, you pay the price=ruined life,death and hell!!!= TRUTH not religion!!


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 9, 2014)

Fair enough, though we disagree on most points, one in particular would be that of acceptance of it. I can tolerate many things I don't like...that doesn't mean I have to accept them nor should I be compelled by government to pretend I do. After doing tons of research on this topic, I am all but fully convinced my stance on the issue is the right one to have. I really wish this could be handled without all the hyperbole, but that is where we are at as a society. I know for a fact there are stable gays that are good people, it's the radical, force acceptance wing of the movement I despise.

As a libertarian, I see both government & societal coeercion as one of the most evil things in this world. Nothing justifies it. If you look at the racial climate today, we can say we have made some very great strides as a society , but we are also starting to fall back a bit, self-segregation amongst the races is becoming more prevelant. Is that a good thing or bad thing? My opinion? It has both good & bad about it. 





Nosmo King said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > most who disagree with homosexuality being normalized in society & held up like it's something grand & beautiful believe it is a combination of enviromental & social causes, the only part that is a choice is when you act upon your urges. That's a bit different than the simplistic charge you're leveling at those who disagree with you.
> ...


----------



## GISMYS (Jun 9, 2014)

CorvusRexus said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > CorvusRexus said:
> ...



WHY TRY TO FOOL YOURSELF??? YOU KNOW YOU ARE WRONG AND YOU DARE GOD'S EARLY JUDGMENT,BEWARE LEST YOU GET THE PROOF!!! Beware bewarned!


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 9, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> steven_r said:
> 
> 
> > seawytch said:
> ...



That story is another fable.  The Hebrews were never in Egypt. There is absolutely no evidence they were there at all.  This is from a rabbi.

http://www.beliefnet.com/Faiths/Judaism/2004/12/Did-The-Exodus-Really-Happen.aspx?p=1



> Knowing the Exodus is not a literal historical account does not ultimately change our connection to each other or to God.
> 
> BY: Rabbi David Wolpe


----------



## GISMYS (Jun 9, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > steven_r said:
> ...



YES!!! SATAN IS A LIAR AND THE FATHER OF LIARS!!!and you?? I THINK I WILL BELIEVE GOD AND GOD'S WORD AND IGNORE YOUR IGNORANCE!!!


----------



## Silhouette (Jun 9, 2014)

Everyone ignore GISMYS.  S/he is a member of the LGBT group portraying the absurd version of a rabid christian in order to engender sympathy for LGBTs by alarm.

Meanwhile...

What if you found out today that instead of being a race of people, LGBT are instead an incomplete grouping of deviant sexual behaviors, learned along the way, and not bound in any way by genetic factors?

Some people think that this means little.  But in the legal arena, it means EVERYTHING.  The difference is the difference between their winning and losing based on milking the 14th Amendment.  It's this amendment that all these judges are looking to to grant them special protections.  However, behaviors don't qualify.  

What if instead of raging against the LGBT propaganda, strawman and diversion machines on the internet, you just started talking instead about how they resemble a cult?  How they are behavioral?  How behaviors are regulated [discriminated against] every day in the American penal and civil law system?

Perhaps you might be interested to know that the idea of their being found out legally-speaking as a cult or behaviors shakes them to their very foundation.

For a start on your quest to change the momentum around, you can start at the link below and read the digestion of over 300 peer-reviewed research papers demonstrating that sexual orientation is learned and can be passed on socially.  The ramifications of that are HUGE when considering mainstreaming LGBT cult values.  It means that not only are they just a particularly aggressive and weird group of deviant sexual behavioralists, but that if they succeed in mainstreaming their value system [see their messiah Harvey Milk's biography], it can be "passed on" by the aping factor to subsequent generations.  This has the potential to make America look like Ancient Greece in a generation or two after their success.

If this bothers you, turn the momentum around.  Start talking about LGBT as behaviors, exclusively.

Here's a good place to start:  http://www.usmessageboard.com/curre...wins-gay-legal-challenges-simple-as-that.html


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 9, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> In modern English that would be worded like this:
> Congress shall pass no laws in respect to establishing an official government endorsed religion".
> 
> Other than that there is no true seperation of church & state the way it is argued by most atheists. The reason why things like 10 commandments in courthouses and all that is considered constitutional is pretty much based on the fact they're there to begin with. If the founders wouldve considered that a violation of the seperation of church and state(which doesn't exist in the way it is used by most atheists), those things wouldve never been permitted to stand on public lands. At least that is my opinion from what Ive read. This country's founding was inspired by Christianity, right on down to the first ten amendments in the constitution being the most important, The Bill of rights.



Two words: horse crap.

Step along.


----------



## GISMYS (Jun 9, 2014)

BE WISE!!!THINK!! little man cannot ever win by trying to argue and fight against ALMIGHTY GOD and GOD'S INSPIRED(GOD BREATHED) WORD. YOU CURSE YOURSELF IF YOU TRY!!!=======GOD'S WORD IS THE LAST WORD,THE LIVING,ETERNAL,INSPIRED (GOD BREATHED) WORD OF GOD!!!!======Do you not know that the unrighteous will not inherit the kingdom of God? Do not be deceived. Neither fornicators, nor idolaters, nor adulterers, nor homosexuals,nor sodomites, 10 nor thieves, nor covetous, nor drunkards, nor revilers, nor extortioners will inherit the kingdom of God. 1 CORINTHIANS 6:9-10


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 9, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > GISMYS said:
> ...



The story is a fable dude.  Even a rabbi admits it.  Dont you think there would be a shred of proof somewhere if the Jews wandered in the desert for 4o years?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 9, 2014)

What we have found today is that Sil's argumentation is degenerating and floundering.

The Cult of Hetero-Fascism continues to flail and fail.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 9, 2014)

Two words; prove it.


JakeStarkey said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > In modern English that would be worded like this:
> ...


----------



## hipeter924 (Jun 9, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > In modern English that would be worded like this:
> ...


 He just rewrites the constitution, like righties rewrite the bible. LockeJaw makes it sound like the founders were asshats with a god fetish, which couldn't be further from the truth.


----------



## GISMYS (Jun 9, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



YES!!! SATAN IS A LIAR AND THE FATHER OF LIARS!!!and you?? I THINK I WILL BELIEVE GOD AND GOD'S WORD AND IGNORE YOUR IGNORANCE!! ONLY A TOTAL FOOL WOULD TAKE MAN'S WORD OVER GOD'S WORD!!!and you??


----------



## hipeter924 (Jun 9, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> Two words; prove it.
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> ...


 He doesn't have to prove anything, as explanations for you, go in one ear and out the other.


----------



## hipeter924 (Jun 9, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > GISMYS said:
> ...


 Satan is a creation of god, being the sadist he is, God decided to put evil in the world.


----------



## GreenBean (Jun 9, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



So you don't know what you were trying to say either   perhaps if you had a "set"


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 9, 2014)

I'm starting to think the same about GISMYS... He is a bit overboard with the scripture quotations & never argues on any other grounds against homosexuality. Your posts kick ass my friend...I know you like to roll solo, but Ive got a lot of respect for you for posting what you do. 

Keep fighting the good fight!



Silhouette said:


> Everyone ignore GISMYS.  S/he is a member of the LGBT group portraying the absurd version of a rabid christian in order to engender sympathy for LGBTs by alarm.
> 
> Meanwhile...
> 
> ...


----------



## GreenBean (Jun 9, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> Two words; prove it.
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Can't - Wont - doesn't wanna - doesnt have to - doesn't need to - so long as he's politically correct thats all that counts.


----------



## GISMYS (Jun 9, 2014)

hipeter924 said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



YOUR IGNORANCE IS SHOWING AGAIN!!! WHY DO THAT?? SATAN BEFORE HE CHOSE TO LIVE IN SIN AND REJECT GOD WAS PERFECT, SATAN LIKE YOU CHOSE POORLY!! Beware the cost!!


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 9, 2014)

hipeter924 said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > Two words; prove it.
> ...



Oh yes he does. I already stated my position and qualified it.
And I ignore your tripe about gay genes because it's a verifiable fact that none have been proven to exist, there is only speculation.

These "scientists" always report their findings before they are peer reviewed and or recreated by another group of scientists, and the fact is none of them have been recreated, so take your junk science and shove it up your ass.


----------



## hipeter924 (Jun 9, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> hipeter924 said:
> 
> 
> > LockeJaw said:
> ...


 After you evolve a brain, which should be millions of years away.


----------



## Peach (Jun 9, 2014)

hipeter924 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > LockeJaw said:
> ...



Actually, some of the Founders were devout Christian, almost all had belief in God, a few were Deists. Jefferson wavered, Franklin also, at times he spoke as an atheist, other times a Deist. The problem some here with gay humans, I have (AT TIMES) with devout athetists. But I try to overcime my bias.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 9, 2014)

Prove it.


hipeter924 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > LockeJaw said:
> ...


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 9, 2014)

Hipster the anarcho capitalist communist social democrat green party member trying to tell me to grow a brain? Priceless Hilarity!


hipeter924 said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > hipeter924 said:
> ...


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 9, 2014)

hipeter924 said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



That something aint it?  You dont want people to sin but you put temptation and a whole slew of rules they shouldnt break.  Then you make it mans nature to sin and further frustrate yourself.  Then you get mad at man for sinning and put him where the guy you invented to symbolize sin lives as punishment.  Kind of messes with your head doesnt it?


----------



## GISMYS (Jun 9, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> hipeter924 said:
> 
> 
> > GISMYS said:
> ...



GOD DID NOT CREATE ROBOTS,YOU HAVE CHOICE OF GOOD OR EVIL,TRUTH OR LIES,TO LIVE IN LIGHT OR DARKNESS BUT YOU CANNOT BLAME GOD WHEN YOU CHOOSE POORLY!!!Think!!


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 9, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> Fair enough, though we disagree on most points, one in particular would be that of acceptance of it. I can tolerate many things I don't like...that doesn't mean I have to accept them nor should I be compelled by government to pretend I do. After doing tons of research on this topic, I am all but fully convinced my stance on the issue is the right one to have. I really wish this could be handled without all the hyperbole, but that is where we are at as a society. I know for a fact there are stable gays that are good people, it's the radical, force acceptance wing of the movement I despise.
> 
> As a libertarian, I see both government & societal coeercion as one of the most evil things in this world. Nothing justifies it. If you look at the racial climate today, we can say we have made some very great strides as a society , but we are also starting to fall back a bit, self-segregation amongst the races is becoming more prevelant. Is that a good thing or bad thing? My opinion? It has both good & bad about it.
> 
> ...


I don't think that there is any move afoot by the state to 'force acceptance'.  The state could not force racists to accept African Americans as anything more than citizens with equal standing.  As such, the racists were 'forced' to do business with and provide equal justice to African Americans.  But no one was ever compelled to accept African Americans as part of the family.

Today the LGBT community desires tolerance, which means equality, under law.  Discrimination in public accommodations, equality under law and equal access to the protections and privileges afforded by the marriage contract are in the forefront.  Unless there is a compelling case for discrimination, there should be no discrimination.

If you own a photography studio or a catering firm or a bakery that normally does business with couples planning weddings, your services cannot be withheld to homosexual couples simply because you find their lifestyle 'icky'.  If your business license says you are open to the public, you should be open to the public.


----------



## GISMYS (Jun 9, 2014)

FACE TRUTH!! BE WISE!!! little man cannot ever win by trying to argue and fight against ALMIGHTY GOD and GOD'S INSPIRED(GOD BREATHED) WORD. YOU CURSE YOURSELF IF YOU TRY!!!=======GOD'S WORD IS THE LAST WORD,THE LIVING,ETERNAL,INSPIRED (GOD BREATHED) WORD OF GOD!!!!======Do you not know that the unrighteous will not inherit the kingdom of God? Do not be deceived. Neither fornicators, nor idolaters, nor adulterers, nor homosexuals,nor sodomites, 10 nor thieves, nor covetous, nor drunkards, nor revilers, nor extortioners will inherit the kingdom of God. 1 CORINTHIANS 6:9-10


----------



## I.P.Freely (Jun 9, 2014)

I concur, I mean what use is a brain to you.





LockeJaw said:


> Hipster the anarcho capitalist communist social democrat green party member trying to tell me to grow a brain? Priceless Hilarity!
> 
> 
> hipeter924 said:
> ...


----------



## I.P.Freely (Jun 9, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > hipeter924 said:
> ...


you dont half give me the horn when you shout.


----------



## Slyhunter (Jun 9, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...


Where in the 1st Amendment does it say they have to be?


----------



## I.P.Freely (Jun 9, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> FACE TRUTH!! BE WISE!!! little man cannot ever win by trying to argue and fight against ALMIGHTY GOD and GOD'S INSPIRED(GOD BREATHED) WORD. YOU CURSE YOURSELF IF YOU TRY!!!=======GOD'S WORD IS THE LAST WORD,THE LIVING,ETERNAL,INSPIRED (GOD BREATHED) WORD OF GOD!!!!======Do you not know that the unrighteous will not inherit the kingdom of God? Do not be deceived. Neither fornicators, nor idolaters, nor adulterers, nor homosexuals,nor sodomites, 10 nor thieves, nor covetous, nor drunkards, nor revilers, nor extortioners will inherit the kingdom of God. 1 CORINTHIANS 6:9-10


Fuck that for a holiday destination, it all inclusive for me or nothing.

Ps you never mentioned tipping?


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 9, 2014)

I don't think any business should be forced to serve someone they wish not to, in almost every state businesses have the right to refuse service to anyone. I see no reason for government to use force & threats of destroying businesses owner's livlihoods because they don't want to cater to a specific group. Freedom of association, it used to be respected in this country. How far we have fallen.


Nosmo King said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > Fair enough, though we disagree on most points, one in particular would be that of acceptance of it. I can tolerate many things I don't like...that doesn't mean I have to accept them nor should I be compelled by government to pretend I do. After doing tons of research on this topic, I am all but fully convinced my stance on the issue is the right one to have. I really wish this could be handled without all the hyperbole, but that is where we are at as a society. I know for a fact there are stable gays that are good people, it's the radical, force acceptance wing of the movement I despise.
> ...


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 9, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> I don't think any business should be forced to serve someone they wish not to, in almost every state businesses have the right to refuse service to anyone. I see no reason for government to use force & threats of destroying businesses owner's livlihoods because they don't want to cater to a specific group. Freedom of association, it used to be respected in this country. How far we have fallen.
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> ...


I don't understand.  How is turning away business better than having business open to everyone?  Why does Woolworth's serve Black customers?  Why are Black travelers welcomed on Greyhound busses?  How could it be beneficial to the business owner to discriminate when first, that immediate sale is lost and then, by word of mouth, potentially hundreds of sales are lost.

If a business is open to the public, that business should be literally open to the public.


----------



## GISMYS (Jun 9, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think any business should be forced to serve someone they wish not to, in almost every state businesses have the right to refuse service to anyone. I see no reason for government to use force & threats of destroying businesses owner's livlihoods because they don't want to cater to a specific group. Freedom of association, it used to be respected in this country. How far we have fallen.
> ...



YOU MAY WANT TO DEAL WITH THEIVES,KILLERS,SEXUAL PERVERTS BUT SOME HAVE A LITTLE HIGHER STANDARDS AND WILL NOT SELL OUT FOR A $==and you??


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 9, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think any business should be forced to serve someone they wish not to, in almost every state businesses have the right to refuse service to anyone. I see no reason for government to use force & threats of destroying businesses owner's livlihoods because they don't want to cater to a specific group. Freedom of association, it used to be respected in this country. How far we have fallen.
> ...



I am not saying it would be a smart business move to turn away business, it's not. You know my stances on homosexuals, I still will do business with a homosexual client. Granted, there aren't many out here to do business with, but since Ive been open in AZ, Ive had 3 contracts with homosexual owned businesses. If they asked me to help them build something to further their agenda, that's something I would refuse, but most of the homosexual owned businesses have been things like Hair & Nail salons & Restaurants & don't outwardly promote anything homosexual.

The point is telling someone to serve someone in a way that goes against your beliefs & principles is DEAD WRONG. You do not have the right to force people to cater to you. That's just a step above slavery and is unacceptable.

Would believe the same thing if the scenario were that a couple of KKK members walked into my business, and Im black, and asked me to help them build a compound for them. I'm going to not only refuse to do the job, Id grab my shotgun From my desk drawer & tell them to get the hell out before I blow their heads off. But according to you, Im Guilty of the evil of discrimination for not serving ALL of the public, being that I am licensed to serve the public.

Just because I am licensed to serve the public does not mean I cannot decide who I will serve. Does that make it a little clearer to you?

By the way, I am enjoying this civil discussion. Props for keeping it civil!


----------



## CorvusRexus (Jun 9, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> hipeter924 said:
> 
> 
> > GISMYS said:
> ...



But God created Satan knowing he would become evil, and also created him with the capacity to do evil. By that act, God thus created evil.

Or you could say that God didn't create evil, that evil is a part of this all-encompassing God and as such is as old as God himself. Interesting thought. By that, God did not create evil or good, and God is both. 


Just curious, can anybody show me a Bible verse that says God created Satan?


----------



## Silhouette (Jun 9, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > LockeJaw said:
> ...



Yes and it's a violation of your 1st Amendment rights on two counts, 1. Right to adhere to your deeply held religious beliefs and 2. Right of free speech.  The word "free" in #2 is key to understanding how it applies.  If you feel our you in fact are _forced_ to "speak out" in words or actions in support of something that violates your deeply held religious beliefs, someone has violated your constitutional rights as clear as a fresh-washed window on a bright Summer's day...

The act is akin to psychological bondage and is the _antithesis_ of the American freedom principle.


----------



## GISMYS (Jun 9, 2014)

CorvusRexus said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > hipeter924 said:
> ...


SATAN'S CHOICE WAS EVIL. HE chose to live in sin and reject GOD!!!  EVIL IS SATAN'S AND MAN'S CREATION, WE sinners create evil many times each day,we all need JESUS as our LORD AND SAVIOR!!


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 9, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> I don't think any business should be forced to serve someone they wish not to, in almost every state businesses have the right to refuse service to anyone. I see no reason for government to use force & threats of destroying businesses owner's livlihoods because they don't want to cater to a specific group. Freedom of association, it used to be respected in this country. How far we have fallen.
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> ...



I agree but only for one reason.  No way would an establishment that does not want my money be rewarded by getting my money. In this day and age you can open a competing business and call out the business that is discriminating to get their customers.  However, the laws say if you are open to the public that means all of the public.  If you dont want to serve the public then you lose the tax benefits and open a members only club.


----------



## Silhouette (Jun 9, 2014)

CorvusRexus said:


> But God created Satan knowing he would become evil, and also created him with the capacity to do evil. By that act, God thus created evil.
> 
> Or you could say that God didn't create evil, that evil is a part of this all-encompassing God and as such is as old as God himself. Interesting thought. By that, God did not create evil or good, and God is both.
> 
> ...



It's possible that "God" isn't quite what people think.  Or, perhaps, God can't fully beat back a separate entity such as the satanic vortex.  In either case there seems to be quite a push and pull between the two intents as individual spirits are tested.  

It could be the clever design of one Omnipotent mind.  Or it could be that there is more to this universe than we know and to keep from blowing our minds, it's been rendered into a religion; a tale we can relate to in the most superficial sense.  It serves a practical and didactic purpose while at the same time buffering us from that immensity of knowledge that would flatten our puny sanity here in an instant if it were to all be known at once.

In either event, what does this have to do with forcing people to speak out in favor of something that violates their constitutional freedom to adhere to their deeply held religious beliefs oh King Crow?


----------



## CorvusRexus (Jun 9, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> CorvusRexus said:
> 
> 
> > GISMYS said:
> ...



I'm just being hypothetical here, but if God didn't create evil by creating Satan with the ability to do so, then evil existed before then. Which means God is either partially evil, or that evil existed before or with God. Or, if God did not make Satan, then evil is not with God, and is with Satan, but then Satan has to be as old as God. But that would mean some things are not God's creation.


----------



## GISMYS (Jun 9, 2014)

SATAN(LUCIFER) ==14 Thou art the anointed cherub that covereth; and I have set thee so: thou wast upon the holy mountain of God; thou hast walked up and down in the midst of the stones of fire."  

This is not an earthly king, as the word "cherub" is only used in references to angels. 

 15 "Thou wast perfect in thy ways from the day that thou wast created, till iniquity was found in thee."
EZEKIEL 28:12


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 9, 2014)

I cannot remember the name of the book or the author's name, but a long time ago my mother had this book that was written by this woman who claimed to have had a "vision" in a dream that detailed how Lucifer & his fallen angels ended up becoming evil & eventually starting the spiritual war in heaven & on earth. Great read, not that I completely buy it, but it does bring up a lot of points to ponder & I couldn't find any way that it contradicted the bible's version of the events, they were just much more detailed.

I'll find out what it was called & let you know because I think you'd enjoy it judging by this post.

Let me know if you're interested.


CorvusRexus said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > hipeter924 said:
> ...


----------



## Silhouette (Jun 9, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> SATAN(LUCIFER) ==14 Thou art the anointed cherub that covereth; and I have set thee so: thou wast upon the holy mountain of God; thou hast walked up and down in the midst of the stones of fire."
> 
> This is not an earthly king, as the word "cherub" is only used in references to angels.
> 
> ...



What's the weather like today out in the Castro District of San Francisco GISMYS?  [Or maybe it's West Hollywood?]  Wasn't it John Muir who said the coldest day in Winter he ever spent was a Summer in San Francisco?...


----------



## birddog (Jun 9, 2014)

Geeez!  You guys still talking about Queers?  

I have never met a Queer that I wasn't courteous to, but I have never liked their lifestyle.


----------



## GISMYS (Jun 9, 2014)

birddog said:


> Geeez!  You guys still talking about Queers?
> 
> I have never met a Queer that I wasn't courteous to, but I have never liked their lifestyle.



YES!! LOVE THE SINNER BUT HATE HIS SIN. ALL SINNERS CAN CONFESS AND REPENT,BELIEVE AND ACCEPT JESUS AS THEIR LORD AND SAVIOR AND LIVE A HAPPY,BLESSED LIFE AS A son OF ALMIGHTY GOD!!!your choice!


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 9, 2014)

I don't think that law applies in Arizona if anywhere in the US. Everywhere I have been have businesses with signs proclaiming their right to refuse service to anyone. Besides, that law is unenforcable for many businesses like my own. If I don't want to do a job for someone, all I have to do is tell the person that Im all booked for the forseeable future. It'd be easier to enforce on service type businesses like restaurants, other than that...like I said...It's unenforceable.


Asclepias said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think any business should be forced to serve someone they wish not to, in almost every state businesses have the right to refuse service to anyone. I see no reason for government to use force & threats of destroying businesses owner's livlihoods because they don't want to cater to a specific group. Freedom of association, it used to be respected in this country. How far we have fallen.
> ...


----------



## CorvusRexus (Jun 9, 2014)

Silhouette said:


> CorvusRexus said:
> 
> 
> > But God created Satan knowing he would become evil, and also created him with the capacity to do evil. By that act, God thus created evil.
> ...



Funny, I was actually about to comment on how horribly derailed this thread has become. We're trying to show GISMYS that God is not the answer to everything and homosexuals aren't bad. I am not suggesting you have to support homosexuality, just don't automatically hate them and condemn them to Hell.


----------



## GISMYS (Jun 9, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> I don't think that law applies in Arizona if anywhere in the US. Everywhere I have been have businesses with signs proclaiming their right to refuse service to anyone. Besides, that law is unenforcable for many businesses like my own. If I don't want to do a job for someone, all I have to do is tell the person that Im all booked for the forseeable future. It'd be easier to enforce on service type businesses like restaurants, other than that...like I said...It's unenforceable.
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> ...



I want no thieves,killers,sexual perverts MONEY. I WANT TO SEE THEM CONFESS AND REPENT.


----------



## CorvusRexus (Jun 9, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> SATAN(LUCIFER) ==14 Thou art the anointed cherub that covereth; and I have set thee so: thou wast upon the holy mountain of God; thou hast walked up and down in the midst of the stones of fire."
> 
> This is not an earthly king, as the word "cherub" is only used in references to angels.
> 
> ...



Fine, I'm breaking out my Bible. 

11 The word of the Lord came to me: 12 Son of man, take up a lament concerning the king of Tyre and say to him: This is what the Sovereign Lord says:


You were the seal of perfection,
    full of wisdom and perfect in beauty.

13 
You were in Eden,
    the garden of God;
every precious stone adorned you:
    carnelian, chrysolite and emerald,
    topaz, onyx and jasper,
    lapis lazuli, turquoise and beryl.[a]
Your settings and mountings* were made of gold;
    on the day you were created they were prepared.

14 
You were anointed as a guardian cherub,
    for so I ordained you.
You were on the holy mount of God;
    you walked among the fiery stones.

15 
You were blameless in your ways
    from the day you were created
    till wickedness was found in you.

16 
Through your widespread trade
    you were filled with violence,
    and you sinned.
So I drove you in disgrace from the mount of God,
    and I expelled you, guardian cherub,
    from among the fiery stones.

17 
Your heart became proud
    on account of your beauty,
and you corrupted your wisdom
    because of your splendor.
So I threw you to the earth;
    I made a spectacle of you before kings.

18 
By your many sins and dishonest trade
    you have desecrated your sanctuaries.
So I made a fire come out from you,
    and it consumed you,
and I reduced you to ashes on the ground
    in the sight of all who were watching.

19 
All the nations who knew you
    are appalled at you;
you have come to a horrible end
    and will be no more.
Unless Satan was the King of Tyre (a city located on the Mediterranean), this isn't about Satan, rather, an earthly king who lost favor with God.*


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 9, 2014)

birddog said:


> Geeez!  You guys still talking about Queers?
> 
> I have never met a Queer that I wasn't courteous to, but I have never liked their lifestyle.



I'm talking more about the aspect of anti-discrimination laws and the unconstitutionality of it all. The most recent examples have been gays trying to force businesses to cater to them, so yeah....still talking about queers, but Id feel the same way if it were any other group trying to force businesses to cater to them when they clearly do not wish to.

It's that libertarian streak in me I guess...


----------



## GISMYS (Jun 9, 2014)

CorvusRexus said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > SATAN(LUCIFER) ==14 Thou art the anointed cherub that covereth; and I have set thee so: thou wast upon the holy mountain of God; thou hast walked up and down in the midst of the stones of fire."
> ...


*

before you read GOD'S WORD pray for GOD to give you wisdom and understanding!!!*


----------



## CorvusRexus (Jun 9, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> CorvusRexus said:
> 
> 
> > GISMYS said:
> ...


*

You just hate people quoting an entire passage and not being selective.*


----------



## GISMYS (Jun 9, 2014)

corvusrexus said:


> gismys said:
> 
> 
> > corvusrexus said:
> ...


*

you feel free to quote all the bible you can!!! BUT PRAY THAT GOD GIVE YOU UNDERSTANDING!!!*


----------



## bodecea (Jun 9, 2014)

Silhouette said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > SATAN(LUCIFER) ==14 Thou art the anointed cherub that covereth; and I have set thee so: thou wast upon the holy mountain of God; thou hast walked up and down in the midst of the stones of fire."
> ...



I believe it was Mark Twain (Samuel Clemons)


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 9, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > LockeJaw said:
> ...


Is it right, is it ethical , is it proper to turn business away because the client is homosexual so long as the services requested are the exact same services you would provide to any other client?  

For example: you're a baker in a small town.  There may be one other baker in the community, but his goods are not the quality of yours and he has few customers as a result.  A homosexual couple comes into your store and asks for a wedding cake.  The design is one you've executed many times over for heterosexual weddings.  Nothing profane, nothing explicit.  Could you legally turn away the homosexual couple?  Remember, there are public accommodation laws on the books.

Can you the baker use some justification to discriminate?  The homosexual couple did not ask for services unusual to your daily operation.  The only unusual aspect happens to be which sex the spouses are.  What legal standing would the baker have to refuse service?

This is a matter of TOKLERANCE, not acceptance.  

And nothing approaching slavery is in the cards here.  The homosexual couple's check cleared the bank.  You are getting paid.  You are not being asked to construct a float for the Gay Pride parade.  That is all I can imagine when you say something like "further(ing) their agenda".


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 9, 2014)

Slyhunter said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...




Case law.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 9, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> birddog said:
> 
> 
> > Geeez!  You guys still talking about Queers?
> ...




So get on the repeal of ALL public accommodation laws...instead of just bitching because, in some places, they protect gays too.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 9, 2014)

Is it right, is it ethical , is it proper to turn business away because the client is homosexual so long as the services requested are the exact same services you would provide to any other client? 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Depends on the individual business owner & the situation. I personally will not turn down any business unless it violates what I believe is right, what I believe is ethical, & what I believe is proper. Like I said, as long as it is not something that I do not want a hand in promoting, I will do business with whoever it is so long as they've got the money.


For example: you're a baker in a small town. There may be one other baker in the community, but his goods are not the quality of yours and he has few customers as a result. A homosexual couple comes into your store and asks for a wedding cake. The design is one you've executed many times over for heterosexual weddings. Nothing profane, nothing explicit. Could you legally turn away the homosexual couple? Remember, there are public accommodation laws on the books.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I do not support public accomodation laws, they are coeercive & borderline slavery. At one point in time they may have been needed, not anymore. If all they asked for was a wedding cake, and didn't specify that it was theirs, my concious is clear. For all I know, they're wedding planners. I wouldn't carry two male figurines in my store so they'd have to supply those themselves from another source.

Can you the baker use some justification to discriminate? The homosexual couple did not ask for services unusual to your daily operation. The only unusual aspect happens to be which sex the spouses are. What legal standing would the baker have to refuse service?
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
my religious freedom trumps public accomodation laws would be the basis I would go with  when taking it to court, maybe I win, maybe I won't. Would probably depend upon the political ideology of the judge. That's how things seem to be going.

This is a matter of TOKLERANCE, not acceptance. 

And nothing approaching slavery is in the cards here. The homosexual couple's check cleared the bank. You are getting paid. You are not being asked to construct a float for the Gay Pride parade. That is all I can imagine when you say something like "further(ing) their agenda". 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
it's still my business....I view someone telling me who to serve as damn near slavery.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 9, 2014)

Oh I have contacted the proper people numerous times & I have been assured that they will consider it. Yeah right...politicians are moral cowards. I seriously think people would hardly notice a difference other than some people will choose to exercise their right to not serve those they wish not to serve, by and large, gays wouldn't face any more discrimination than they do currently.

on a sidenote, I heard an unconfirmed rumor...so I don't know if it's true or not... That a lot of this stuff going on with gays and businesses was encouraged by gay activist groups who are taking Christian church newsletters, taking down the names of the businesses and business owners that advertise in them, and purposely trying to start shit. Like I said, I don't know if it's true, but it sounds plausable & if it were true...would you agree with using this low down dirty tactic?


Seawytch said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > birddog said:
> ...


----------



## Slyhunter (Jun 9, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> Is it right, is it ethical , is it proper to turn business away because the client is homosexual so long as the services requested are the exact same services you would provide to any other client?



Maybe the post got too long but it wouldn't let me quote the pertinent part I wanted to quote so I edited everything else out.

Define same services. A cake with a bride and groom on it would be the same service. A cake with two males on it would be a different service and the store owner/baker might not have the props to make it work. Why would he keep them in stock. So the same would be if the gay folks accepted a male and a female on their wedding cake.


----------



## Slyhunter (Jun 9, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



uhuh, saying "case law" doesn't answer my question. Quoting case law would. And since you didn't I bet you can't. 

Just because your not a preacher or a church does not mean you don't get 1st amendment rights.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 9, 2014)

Slyhunter said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Is it right, is it ethical , is it proper to turn business away because the client is homosexual so long as the services requested are the exact same services you would provide to any other client?
> ...


What if the baker did not stock a cake topper featuring an Asian groom and a Black bride?  Wouldn't the baker have to order it?


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 9, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> CorvusRexus said:
> 
> 
> > GISMYS said:
> ...


*
IOW psyche yourself out before reading the bible so you believe its true and conforms to what Gizmo wants you to believe it means.*


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 9, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


Nope. Not his job. When I got married, we had the standard white couple figurine. I'm black & so is my wife, we didn't really care about that much...didn't even ask for black figurines...Figured if they had them in stock, they wouldve put them on there.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 9, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...


Should a couple ask for a more customized cake topper, and if the baker had made such accommodations in the past, is it still the ethical thing to do to turn away couples asking for customized cake toppers?  Would you, had you requested a Black couple portrayed as a cake topper, still patronized the baker if he refused?


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 9, 2014)

If I asked & he refused, Id be surprised as the folks who baked our wedding cake & decorated it are also good friends!

But yeah, if that is what I wanted & a baker refused, I would cancel the whole thing as far as that baker is concerned & go somewhere else. Would I be upset? Sure, who wouldn't be? But that's all that would happen, hurt feelings & a minor inconvenience.

Hardly worth passing laws, calling on the media to cry about it. I have more dignity than that.


----------



## Slyhunter (Jun 9, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


No he would use the generic bride and groom he uses for every cake.


----------



## Peach (Jun 9, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> If I asked & he refused, Id be surprised as the folks who baked our wedding cake & decorated it are also good friends!
> 
> But yeah, if that is what I wanted & a baker refused, I would cancel the whole thing as far as that baker is concerned & go somewhere else. Would I be upset? Sure, who wouldn't be? But that's all that would happen, hurt feelings & a minor inconvenience.
> 
> Hardly worth passing laws, calling on the media to cry about it. I have more dignity than that.



It takes dignity to combat bigotry also. Your choice however, as always.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 9, 2014)

Slyhunter said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Is it right, is it ethical , is it proper to turn business away because the client is homosexual so long as the services requested are the exact same services you would provide to any other client?
> ...




They can still bake the cake. They say "we don't have those toppers, you'll have to supply them". They still bake the ordered cake.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 9, 2014)

Slyhunter said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...




Then you can name all the churches and clergy that have been forced to marry interracial or interfaith marriages, right? How about all the religious exemptions for people opposed to interracial marriage? Do they have to bake a cake for them?


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 9, 2014)

Slyhunter said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...


Have you ever been in a bakery?  There's really no such thing as a 'generic' cake topper.

Have you ever been to a city of more than 25,000 people?  As there is no such thing as a generic couple, bakers have learned that their businesses are service businesses and thus cater to the community at large.


----------



## birddog (Jun 9, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> birddog said:
> 
> 
> > Geeez!  You guys still talking about Queers?
> ...



I agree.  If a business owner doesn't want to serve someone because they stink, or dress improperly, or use bad language, or are a queer, it should be up to that owner.

Not just being a queer, but flaunting it by kissing in public or dressing wild should especially give the owner a valid reason for refusing service.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 9, 2014)

birddog said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > birddog said:
> ...




And you've, of course, demanded that the Civil Rights Act be repealed by your elected representative, right?


----------



## Peach (Jun 9, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> birddog said:
> 
> 
> > LockeJaw said:
> ...



Probably busy looking for people "flaunting", with binoculars of course.


----------



## Slyhunter (Jun 9, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...


Red herring that has nothing to do with what I posted.

Individuals have 1st amendment rights too.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 9, 2014)

Peach said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > If I asked & he refused, Id be surprised as the folks who baked our wedding cake & decorated it are also good friends!
> ...



If we were living in the times when my parents stood up against racism...I would be inclined to agree with you. Today, fighting "bigotry" is a joke & backed by the mainstream left & media. If a member of any designated victim group so much as breaks a nail, it's on the news.

Gays have never faced what black folks faced, not even close to that level. So I just don't see it the way you do.


----------



## Yurt (Jun 9, 2014)

here is what i don't get about homosexual haters....there are "heterosexual" men who enjoy anal sex with a woman...apparently that is fine, but if you have anal sex with a man, then you're a...whatever.

personally, i do not approve of gay sex, it is a sin, but that doesn't mean that homosexuals deserve second class citizenship in this country.


----------



## Peach (Jun 9, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > LockeJaw said:
> ...



Not on the level with blacks in America, but Matthew Shepard remains a  sad example. Civil rights are civil rights; there is something "special" about the Bill of Rights, and the Amendments that added to our protections. As I have written, I saw the KKK march 15 years ago, one black officer was out in the heat with all the rest, protecting their liberty to be what they are.


----------



## Peach (Jun 9, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > LockeJaw said:
> ...



Complacency is not an option for me, true.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 9, 2014)

No one that I knew to be gay was ever mean to me.  Can't say the same for heteros.  I've met many mean, angry, prickish straight people.  A lot of them are bible thumpers.


----------



## GISMYS (Jun 9, 2014)

sealybobo said:


> no one that i knew to be gay was ever mean to me.  Can't say the same for heteros.  I've met many mean, angry, prickish straight people.  A lot of them are bible thumpers.



hitler was nice to his girlfriend!!!! So!!!!


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 9, 2014)

Yes, it's a shame some folks kill others because they don't like the way they live like what happened to Shepeard. And yes, civil rights are civil rights. But I do not believe that anyone has the right to demand someone else serve them. That's borderline slavery and is unacceptable as far as I am concerned, so it's very hard for me to be sympathetic to a group of people advocating more of it.

Especially when they try to liken getting their feelings hurt by a baker refusing to bake a cake to my parents & aunts & uncles getting bit by police dogs, sprayed with firehoses, beaten by police, and having crosses burned in their yards. It just isn't the same, and it's insulting to say they're equivelants.

The only gays that had to sit at the back of the bus were black. No gay whites were dealing with these things.


Peach said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 9, 2014)

Lol @ sealybob! How old are you, man? "Those straights are meeeeean and they hurt my feeeeeeewings!"

come on, you gotta have more than that?


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 9, 2014)

Slyhunter said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...




Of course they do...that wasn't your original claim. A private entity is not a TAX EXEMPT church and the owners/employees are not clergy.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 9, 2014)

Civil rights are not a "we had it worse" proposition.


----------



## Slyhunter (Jun 9, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...


I never said they were. But they should be free not to cater to satan's minions because it violates their 1st amendment rights which is my original claim.

ie. if he doesn't want to make cakes for homo's nobody should have the right to make him.


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (Jun 9, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > no one that i knew to be gay was ever mean to me.  Can't say the same for heteros.  I've met many mean, angry, prickish straight people.  A lot of them are bible thumpers.
> ...



Adolf Hitler was one Hell of an amazing human.


----------



## GISMYS (Jun 9, 2014)

goddess_ashtara said:


> gismys said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



poor lost demon tool,fool,puppet.


----------



## Peach (Jun 9, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> Yes, it's a shame some folks kill others because they don't like the way they live like what happened to Shepeard. And yes, civil rights are civil rights. But I do not believe that anyone has the right to demand someone else serve them. That's borderline slavery and is unacceptable as far as I am concerned, so it's very hard for me to be sympathetic to a group of people advocating more of it.
> 
> Especially when they try to liken getting their feelings hurt by a baker refusing to bake a cake to my parents & aunts & uncles getting bit by police dogs, sprayed with firehoses, beaten by police, and having crosses burned in their yards. It just isn't the same, and it's insulting to say they're equivelants.
> 
> ...



"If allowed to start, it grows": my daddy. No, not a equivalent.....yet. I read the jokes here about "driving a tank" through a gay pride parade.  Sit back, say it'll never be as bad......... as it was then. You'll watch it begin again. Thank you for making me think of James Baldwin, why I don't know. I guess rascism and homosexuality. I cannot find my favorite quote from him; annoying. Something like "the hatred I had to fear was within myself". I think it is from The Fire Next Time but could be Notes On a Native Son. I do not think USMB has a literature section.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 9, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> Civil rights are not a "we had it worse" proposition.



Never said it was. I said your supposed "plights" are pathetic compared to my people's. Are you going to compare getting lynched to getting your feelings hurt? I bet you will...


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jun 9, 2014)

Slyhunter said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...



In which case your original claim is wrong, as public accommodations laws in no way violate First Amendment rights (_Employment Division v. Smith_ (1990)).


----------



## Slyhunter (Jun 9, 2014)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



My original claim is that if it's against his religion to cater to homosexuals then he should not be forced to. It's his 1st amendment right. It's also his freedom of association.


----------



## Peach (Jun 9, 2014)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



Opening minds by citing case law rarely works.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 9, 2014)

Yeah, I saw that. It's one thing to want to not have to associate with someone, it is another to wish death upon them. You see I am a fan of John Locke, and I do take his writings to heart. It'd be great if we could find a common understanding & get rid of the extremes on both sides of this issue.

Because I promise you, If the radical gays would back off.. We actually could get somewhere. The way they are going about things is NOT comparable to the  fight for black civil rights(minus maybe the Black Panthers). Blacks didn't label Christians as bigots just for sticking to what their faith tells them is right, they weren't like these radical homosexuals PERIOD. They need to understand that bigotry is NEVER going away, and the way they go about things just makes people dislike them even more. They're messing with our kids. You cannot blame us that disagree with their lifestyle for being angry. Not too long ago, my brother's ex-wife who lives in Atlanta called him to tell him that his daughter is having issues & that she found out she befriended another 10 YEAR OLD girl who is already claiming to be a lesbian, smokes, and recently cut her wrists. Tell me WHat in the hell is a 10 year old doing even thinking about sex in this way? It's wrong, and people who cannot afford to send their children to private schools or homeschool their child should not have to worry about some left wing nutjob trying to convince their child that they are gay. It's happening and people are getting sick of it.

If you don't understand that, which I am sure you could on some level... Something is wrong with you.(not you specifically, speaking in general)



Peach said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, it's a shame some folks kill others because they don't like the way they live like what happened to Shepeard. And yes, civil rights are civil rights. But I do not believe that anyone has the right to demand someone else serve them. That's borderline slavery and is unacceptable as far as I am concerned, so it's very hard for me to be sympathetic to a group of people advocating more of it.
> ...


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jun 9, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Civil rights are not a "we had it worse" proposition.
> ...



Which has no bearing whatsoever on the fact that gay Americans are subject to discriminatory measures and have the right to seek relief in Federal court as a constitutionally protected class of persons.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jun 9, 2014)

Peach said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...



The citations arent intended for the quoted posters; theyre for those with open minds that understand and respect the rule of law.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 9, 2014)

Slyhunter said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...




If nobody wants to cater to cripples, blacks or Christians they "shouldn't have to"...have you asked your legislator to repeal the civil rights act yet?


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 9, 2014)

Slyhunter said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...




That didn't work with blacks, why do you think it should work with gays?


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 9, 2014)

Peach said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...




You mean facts don't matter because gays are icky.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 9, 2014)

Gays are not a race, they are a group that exhibits a certain type of sexual behavior. To me, that makes the whole situation completely different than the civil rights struggle for black folks. Just because you may be able to draw some parralells between some of the things blacks went through with gays  does not mean it is the equivelant  to the black civil rights struggle.


Seawytch said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (Jun 9, 2014)

The late Qui-Gon Jinn once said, "Always remember... your focus determines your reality."

LockeJaw primarily focuses on homosexuality.  What does this mean?


----------



## bodecea (Jun 9, 2014)

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> The late Qui-Gon Jinn once said, "Always remember... your focus determines your reality."
> 
> LockeJaw primarily focuses on homosexuality.  What does this mean?



Well, if we go by Qui-Gon Jinn, LockeJaw isn't the only one that applies to.


----------



## Slyhunter (Jun 9, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...


If it violates their religion yes.


----------



## Pop23 (Jun 9, 2014)

Slyhunter said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...



Christians aren't covered under the civil rights act.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jun 9, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> JOSweetHeart said:
> 
> 
> > Homosexuals can not reproduce period and if men wrote the Lord's word, what they wanted in it would have been put in there, but what they want in there is obviously not in there, is it?
> ...


Now that you have finally admitted what it is that I have been saying this whole time, I just have one question for you: Have you ever wondered why that is, why homosexuals can not reproduce with who they want to reproduce with?



Seawytch said:


> So you think it's "right" to equate gays with thieves and murderers?


If that's the way that the Lord will do things and I believe that it is, then yes.

God bless you always!!!   

Holly


----------



## bodecea (Jun 9, 2014)

Pop23 said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



They are covered under the 1st amendment.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 9, 2014)

bodecea said:


> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> > The late Qui-Gon Jinn once said, "Always remember... your focus determines your reality."
> ...



You actually are friends with that freak? You mustve not seen her recent praise of Adolf Hitler as an "amazing human being".

Smh...long as they're part of the LGBT tribe, it's all gravy, eh, baby?


----------



## earlycuyler (Jun 9, 2014)

Dont care where consenting adults park their penises or fingers.  I mind my business they should mind theirs.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 9, 2014)

i'm starting to suspect that GISMYS is a troll pretending to be a bible-thumping loon. 

She/He/It never engages in actual discussions, it just preaches at people.


----------



## GISMYS (Jun 9, 2014)

earlycuyler said:


> dont care where consenting adults park their penises or fingers.  I mind my business they should mind theirs.



over 40 million dead from aids and another 40,000,000 hiv positive!!! No big deal !!! Right!


----------



## Pop23 (Jun 9, 2014)

bodecea said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...



I misspoke in a way, they are not explicitly covered. Religion is.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 9, 2014)

JOSweetheart, I know the answer to the first question. Because Nature, along with everyone else who tells them what they're doing is unnatural, is just a big bigot. We need to enact legislation right away to force nature to treat their couplings as natural! Force Nature To Make It Possible For Two People Of The Same Sex To Be Able to Reproduce Naturally!

We cannot allow this bigotry from nature to continue...



JOSweetHeart said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > JOSweetHeart said:
> ...


----------



## Pop23 (Jun 9, 2014)

JOSweetHeart said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > JOSweetHeart said:
> ...



And why evolution hasn't taken care of that problem? 

Things that make you go hmmmmmm


----------



## Silhouette (Jun 9, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> i'm starting to suspect that GISMYS is a troll pretending to be a bible-thumping loon.
> 
> She/He/It never engages in actual discussions, it just preaches at people.



Did you suspect that about the time I mentioned it for the 100th time?  

He's probably holed up in a victorian apartment in the Castro District giggling with his buddies while he's posting.  But like all B actors, he goes a little heavy and cues you into the ruse.  Though I'm sure he's sure that going overboard is working to get sympathy for the LGBT crowd.  Kind of backfired though.


----------



## Silhouette (Jun 9, 2014)

Pop23 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...



So all LGBTs have to do is get their behavior declared a religion and they should be good to go.  Failing that, they'll have to present their case to the US Supreme Court as to why just _their_ behaviors and not other deviant sexual practitioners...or any other behavior for that matter, can rule over the majority when it comes to setting laws for social standards.  Of course they aren't a race.  But nobody is telling us just which classification they fall under.  They aren't a specific gender either.  Nor are they a country of origin.  So religion is all they have left.

Funny how all the court cases you hear about are moving forward under the false premise that LGBTs are somehow a "race" of people?  Or did they think they were a religion?  What are they saying LGBTs are as to the 14th?

If they say they are a "class" of people, they'll have to get 2/3rds of Congress to rewrite the Constitution.  Because there are many classes of people and not all are from race.  There are the behaviors and the ages too.  Can minors as a "class" petition for unlimited access to priveleges previously denied to them?  At least they could argue theirs isn't behavioral, but temporal.  Behaviors getting special privelges threatens our penal and civil codes at their core.  Since when does a minority dictate to a majority which acquired-behaviors can do what?


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 9, 2014)

Nature is a bigot, like everybody else. Poor LGBT's cant catch a break.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 9, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> earlycuyler said:
> 
> 
> > dont care where consenting adults park their penises or fingers.  I mind my business they should mind theirs.
> ...



Whoa! You just blew my mind! Did you actually post something other than admonishing everyone with biblical scriptures!

Bet that took a lot...


----------



## Slyhunter (Jun 9, 2014)

Pop23 said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



but they are covered under the 1st amendment.


----------



## Slyhunter (Jun 9, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> i'm starting to suspect that GISMYS is a troll pretending to be a bible-thumping loon.
> 
> She/He/It never engages in actual discussions, it just preaches at people.



First person I ever put on ignore. I've been on forums for over 20 years.


----------



## Pop23 (Jun 9, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> Nature is a bigot, like everybody else. Poor LGBT's cant catch a break.



Tis true, oh so true.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 9, 2014)

Pop23 said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > Nature is a bigot, like everybody else. Poor LGBT's cant catch a break.
> ...



Actually, it's the social perverts to the far right who are going to eat crow.  So tasty!


----------



## HenryBHough (Jun 9, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > LockeJaw said:
> ...




Spoken like a true Marx-O-Crat!


----------



## Old Rocks (Jun 9, 2014)

JimBowie1958 said:


> What are your attitudes about Homosexuals?



The same as my attitude toward Christian fundementalists. You can be either and still be a good person. I won't understand your reasoning or motovations, but that is just fine. You have the right to be the way you are.


----------



## GISMYS (Jun 9, 2014)

Old Rocks said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > What are your attitudes about Homosexuals?
> ...



ALMIGHTY GOD MAKES THE RULES NOT little sin loving man!!!


----------



## Peach (Jun 9, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> JOSweetheart, I know the answer to the first question. Because Nature, along with everyone else who tells them what they're doing is unnatural, is just a big bigot. We need to enact legislation right away to force nature to treat their couplings as natural! Force Nature To Make It Possible For Two People Of The Same Sex To Be Able to Reproduce Naturally!
> 
> We cannot allow this bigotry from nature to continue...
> 
> ...



So the infertile, or those unable to engage in sexual relations due to disability should not be allowed to marry? How authoritarian.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 9, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...


----------



## Samson (Jun 9, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...



Queertroll.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 9, 2014)

I don't see any mention of marriage in that post. You want to address the point of my post?


Peach said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > JOSweetheart, I know the answer to the first question. Because Nature, along with everyone else who tells them what they're doing is unnatural, is just a big bigot. We need to enact legislation right away to force nature to treat their couplings as natural! Force Nature To Make It Possible For Two People Of The Same Sex To Be Able to Reproduce Naturally!
> ...


----------



## hipeter924 (Jun 9, 2014)

CorvusRexus said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > CorvusRexus said:
> ...


 God created Satan by providing his creations with free will (his angels and mankind). Some interpret Satan as a fallen angel who betrayed god (though omnipotence means that God knew he would be betrayed). There has to be good and evil basically for people to make a choice between eternal salvation and damnation.


----------



## GreenBean (Jun 9, 2014)

hipeter924 said:


> CorvusRexus said:
> 
> 
> > GISMYS said:
> ...



To be "omnipotent" all powerful, all knowing - basically infinitely wise - such an entity would have to have a negative and positive side.   To attain Omnipotence, this entity would have to have had infinite experiences - To have had infinite experiences it must exist outside of time itself ,so as far as evil pre-existing God - you can't preceed the infinite - so apparently Satan must be another aspect of God. Just as we all are,  on his infinite route to infinite knowledge.  Exception being - at our stages of spiritual development we are still trapped within the constraints of linear time.  I think I just passed myself on the road to infinity.


----------



## Godboy (Jun 9, 2014)

My god shits in the mouth of your god every day. Your god is too weak to stop my god from doing this.


----------



## GreenBean (Jun 9, 2014)

godboy said:


> my god shits in the mouth of your god every day. Your god is too weak to stop my god from doing this.



*wtf !*


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 9, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> Gays are not a race, they are a group that exhibits a certain type of sexual behavior. To me, that makes the whole situation completely different than the civil rights struggle for black folks. Just because you may be able to draw some parralells between some of the things blacks went through with gays  does not mean it is the equivelant  to the black civil rights struggle.



It really doesn't matter what you believe, case-law has already been established. (Romer v Evans). 

Discrimination is discrimination and civil rights are civil rights, period.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 9, 2014)

Slyhunter said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...



What you believe is not supported by precedent and case-law. Churches can discriminate, private clubs can discriminate, businesses cannot.


----------



## GreenBean (Jun 9, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > Gays are not a race, they are a group that exhibits a certain type of sexual behavior. To me, that makes the whole situation completely different than the civil rights struggle for black folks. Just because you may be able to draw some parralells between some of the things blacks went through with gays  does not mean it is the equivelant  to the black civil rights struggle.
> ...



Other issues before the courts have swung with the pendelum of societal change -at one time Dred Scott was the law of the land - Over time the Gay revivalism wil dwindle , people are coming totheir senses - and your sorry queer asses will either be re-eductaed via conversion therapy or forced back into your pathetic litlle closets - just  pulllease - clean the stains off the closet walls- that shit attracts vermin !


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 9, 2014)

JOSweetHeart said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > JOSweetHeart said:
> ...



GAYS *CAN *REPRODUCE. We *do *reproduce. We ARE parents, legally and emotionally. Our children have two parents, me and my spouse. They also have a "Dunkle" (Donor Uncle). Lucky kids!

Evolutionally, gays don't reproduce because a portion of the population is designed not to...for population control and to be caretakers of the children left behind by straight parents through death or desertion. Science messes with evolution.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 9, 2014)

bodecea said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...



Pop, as usual, would be incorrect:

The Civil Rights Act of 1964: Title II - *Public Accommodation*

*TITLE II--INJUNCTIVE RELIEF AGAINST DISCRIMINATION IN PLACES OF PUBLIC ACCOMMODATION *

SEC. 201. (a) All persons shall be entitled to the full and equal enjoyment of the goods, services, facilities, and privileges, advantages, and accommodations of any place of public accommodation, as defined in this section, without discrimination or segregation on the ground of race, color, *religion*, or national origin. ​
So, as long as I can't discriminate against Christians in public accommodation, they shouldn't be able to discriminate against me.


----------



## Silhouette (Jun 9, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > Gays are not a race, they are a group that exhibits a certain type of sexual behavior. To me, that makes the whole situation completely different than the civil rights struggle for black folks. Just because you may be able to draw some parralells between some of the things blacks went through with gays  does not mean it is the equivelant  to the black civil rights struggle.
> ...



Not so fast Wytch.  Case law can be reversed.  Especially when higher courts determine that LGBT is an incomplete grouping of sexually deviant *behaviors*.  

Who determines which behavioral groupings get to have a minority overrule the majority?  Which one's don't?  Why?  Don't tell me that if a majority determines their behaviors aren't legal or socially acceptable that determines why.

See your catch-22?  Yes, I know you do..

http://www.usmessageboard.com/curre...wins-gay-legal-challenges-simple-as-that.html


----------



## Pop23 (Jun 9, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> JOSweetHeart said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



I don't think evolution (nature)would be so kind. For population control, nature would simply have the child die. Evolution could care less about those unable to procreate for care giving or any reason. Nature wouldn't really care.


----------



## Pop23 (Jun 9, 2014)

Peach said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > JOSweetheart, I know the answer to the first question. Because Nature, along with everyone else who tells them what they're doing is unnatural, is just a big bigot. We need to enact legislation right away to force nature to treat their couplings as natural! Force Nature To Make It Possible For Two People Of The Same Sex To Be Able to Reproduce Naturally!
> ...



Not the point at all. 

We are dealing with two person unions. I will remind you again. 

Some opposite sex couples cannot procreate due to disability or fertility. 

NO same sex couples can, or ever will procreate within the couple. Disability and fertility play NO role in this inability. 

Same sex coupling has never created a single human being to ever walk the face of the planet. Opposite sex couples have created ALL human life. 

Very few absolute truths exist. ^^^^^this is one^^^^^

The two groups are absolutely different in the most crucial of ways. 

Deal with it and move on from this stupidity


----------



## birddog (Jun 9, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> birddog said:
> 
> 
> > LockeJaw said:
> ...



It's a double-edged sword as far as I'm concerned.  I know what you are saying, but service should be denied not just because they are a queer, but because of their actions as a queer.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 10, 2014)

The moonbats are howling tonight!
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=50wB_6wG8cE&feature=youtube_gdata_player]far side of the moon (a chill out song) - YouTube[/ame]



Seawytch said:


> JOSweetHeart said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 10, 2014)

I am sure that you're a decent parent, Seawench. But you're family is still not the same as a true marriage. I'll tell you what... You can have your union and call it "gay marriage" & traditional families keep the word "marriage"? If you are taking care of children, you do deserve the benefits, but homosexual couples should never be at the top of the lists for adoption. If you use some alternative to produce children...fine, same benefits. The proper place to raise children is in a home with a male father figure & a female mother figure. Period. And you know this.

Stop trying to confuse the children. There are no gay genes, whatever put the thought that lead to you becoming a lesbian is your business. But seriously, you folks need to knock off the bullcrap. You remember the first day you had lesbian sex, when you took the plunge, if you will. Yes, you had the thought, then you acted on it.

All we want is for you to not confuse the children, is that too much to ask? Or is your communitie's selfish need to be accepted insatiable?

Im being as sincere as possible.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 10, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> I am sure that you're a decent parent, Seawench. But you're family is still not the same as a true marriage. I'll tell you what... You can have your union and call it "gay marriage" & traditional families keep the word "marriage"? If you are taking care of children, you do deserve the benefits, but homosexual couples should never be at the top of the lists for adoption. If you use some alternative to produce children...fine, same benefits. The proper place to raise children is in a home with a male father figure & a female mother figure. Period. And you know this.
> 
> Stop trying to confuse the children. There are no gay genes, whatever put the thought that lead to you becoming a lesbian is your business. But seriously, you folks need to knock off the bullcrap. You remember the first day you had lesbian sex, when you took the plunge, if you will. Yes, you had the thought, then you acted on it.
> 
> ...



I'm sure you are.  you probably have no idea how full of shit you are. 

I know gay parents who have raised kids who turned out just fine.  I know straight couple whose parenting skills were just below feral wolves. 

The sound you hear is history passing you by.


----------



## GreenBean (Jun 10, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> JOSweetHeart said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...





> Evolutionally, gays don't reproduce because a portion of the population is designed not to...for population control and to be caretakers of the children left behind by straight parents through death or desertion. Science messes with evolution.



*Whose asshole did you pull that horse shit out of  *- let me guess it's striaght Donkeys Butt - or was that "Dunkle", in any event a Jack Ass is still a Jack Ass.



> GAYS *CAN *REPRODUCE. We *do *reproduce.



Keep telling yourself that, maybe *even* you'll believe it -someday - now click your heels together 3 X and repeat , "There's no place like home."  and maybe if you're lucky you'll awaken from your dillusional existence and become a real person.... and if that doesn't work ... there is always conversion therapy ... PM me and I'll refer you to someone who specializes in helping sickos like you


----------



## GreenBean (Jun 10, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > I am sure that you're a decent parent, Seawench. But you're family is still not the same as a true marriage. I'll tell you what... You can have your union and call it "gay marriage" & traditional families keep the word "marriage"? If you are taking care of children, you do deserve the benefits, but homosexual couples should never be at the top of the lists for adoption. If you use some alternative to produce children...fine, same benefits. The proper place to raise children is in a home with a male father figure & a female mother figure. Period. And you know this.
> ...





> I know gay parents who have raised kids who turned out just fine.



Joe - you're a fairly intelligent guy , [and you won't hear me saying that often] - *you don't need to resort to lying to win a debate *.  I find it highly - repeat extremely highly unlikely  that you know any Gays that have successfully raised their kids - in fact I'm willing to bet the farm on the fact that you're talikng out ya ass -  you're capable of better than that !



> The sound you hear is history passing you by



No actually ,I think that was you blowing steam outta your butt


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 10, 2014)

GreenBean said:


> [
> 
> Joe - you're a fairly intelligent guy , [and you won't hear me saying that often] - *you don't need to resort to lying to win a debate *.  I find it highly - repeat extremely highly unlikely  that you know any Gays that have successfully raised their kids - in fact I'm willing to bet the farm on the fact that you're talikng out ya ass -  you're capable of better than that !



and you know this, how? 

Frankly, dude, it seems to me that you are horrified that some of us just aren't consumed by homophobia like you are.  

But yes, i know a lady who raised three kids with her partner (two of hers, one of the other lady's, when they were both playing at being straight to make their families happy.) 

All of those kids grew up to be fine, got jobs of their own, and even got married and had kids of their own.  Growing up in a gay family didn't even make them gay.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 10, 2014)

What is it that makes it impossible for leftists to understand what they read? Read what I said & then read your reply. Try to figure out. Why what you said totally ignored everything I said in my post to Seawench. Thank you.





JoeB131 said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > I am sure that you're a decent parent, Seawench. But you're family is still not the same as a true marriage. I'll tell you what... You can have your union and call it "gay marriage" & traditional families keep the word "marriage"? If you are taking care of children, you do deserve the benefits, but homosexual couples should never be at the top of the lists for adoption. If you use some alternative to produce children...fine, same benefits. The proper place to raise children is in a home with a male father figure & a female mother figure. Period. And you know this.
> ...


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 10, 2014)

I understand what you were saying just fine.

It was just utter horseshit. fact is, most children are not raised in Mother/Father home today.  Between single parenthood and divorce and remarriage and everything else, having the same two parents in your whole life for 18 years is kind of unlikely.  

And you know what, most kids turn out just fine. 

So get off your high horse and stop using children to rationalize your bigotry.  I'll believe you wingnuts care about kids when you aren't cutting programs to help them so rich people can buy more dressage horses. 




LockeJaw said:


> What is it that makes it impossible for leftists to understand what they read? Read what I said & then read your reply. Try to figure out. Why what you said totally ignored everything I said in my post to Seawench. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 10, 2014)

kind of funny how every online liberal in the united states says the exact same thing. Gays make up 2% of the population, they cannot even adopt in every state...but dontchya know, all liberals know a gay couple raising children!?? Do the math, Joe...It's impossible.

You may not be lying, but most of you liberals are, and that is irrefutable. There is no chance on earth that is even possible.

So stop being disingenuos and admit some of y'all are lying your asses off. It's too obvious to deny.



JoeB131 said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 10, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> kind of funny how every online liberal in the united states says the exact same thing. Gays make up 2% of the population, they cannot even adopt in every state...but dontchya know, all liberals know a gay couple raising children!?? Do the math, Joe...It's impossible.
> 
> You may not be lying, but most of you liberals are, and that is irrefutable. There is no chance on earth that is even possible.
> 
> So stop being disingenuos and admit some of y'all are lying your asses off. It's too obvious to deny.



This particular couple didn't have to "adopt".  

My friend had two children from the marriage her devout Jehovah Witness family made her get into after she got pregnant, even though she really didn't like guys that much. He walked out on her. Her partner had a child from a similar arrangement, although i don't know the details. 

the reality is, a lot of gays are parents because society tries to make them play at being straight. 

Incidentally, gays are probably more like 10% of the population. I know this notion horrifies you, but that is probably the case.


----------



## GreenBean (Jun 10, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...





> But yes, i know a lady who raised three kids with her partner (two of hers, one of the other lady's, when they were both playing at being straight to make their families happy.)



Now that's a tad more believable, Lesbians are not the same monsters as Male queers. The sex drive differs and is not all consuming. But as Lockejaw stated ... the Math just doesn't add up - not at all - so *I  think you need to refine youir story a little more*.  Maybe have a conference with some of your co-conspirators and see what you can pull ou of the Dunkles butt. 

AS well, the kids were not entirely raised by the two dikes, there were fathers involved . 
[Yes -I know, this is the part where your going to claim , the dads were irresponsible shitheads yada yada yada...]



> All of those kids grew up to be fine, ... didn't even make them gay.



You're sure about that ...yeah well maybe 



> Frankly, dude, it seems to me that you are horrified that some of us just aren't consumed by homophobia like you are.



Frankly, dude, it seems to me that you are horrified that some of us just aren't fully indoctrinated by "Big Brother" like you are.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 10, 2014)

Joe...smh...single parent households are what produces the majority of criminals in our society, you can look at my community to see that promoting that is a bad idea.

Just because you can do something, and there is a chance the kid will be fine...doesn't make it the best choice for the child.

Infertile traditional married couples should top lists for adopting children..infact they're probably more likely to be great parents because they REALLY want one but cannot produce one naturally...they didn't meet in highschool & get knocked up and then shack up for "the sake o' duh baybays".

You seem to want to give the gays kids just for the gays sake. You're line of thinking is dangerous.


----------



## GreenBean (Jun 10, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > kind of funny how every online liberal in the united states says the exact same thing. Gays make up 2% of the population, they cannot even adopt in every state...but dontchya know, all liberals know a gay couple raising children!?? Do the math, Joe...It's impossible.
> ...





*Are you trying to make a Lair out of me !!!*
I just got done saying you were a fairly intelligent guy and you pop out that nonsense   
You win !  I was wrong -you're not as intelligent as I  had thought !

He's all yours Lockejaw !!!  Sick em Dan


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 10, 2014)

see you did not understand what you read. I said in that post that if they are taking care of children, they deserve all the benefits of a "marriage", so obviously your friend is included in that. I also said if a couple uses artificial means to produce a child, same thing. Your posts so far read as if you had no idea I said that in the first post you responded to this morning! You're purposefully lying or have horrible reading comprehension.

And no, they do not make up 10% look up the census bureau statistics.

You're dead wrong. You WANT to be right about that, and that is why you're willing to have gays adopt over straight couples. You are willing to experiment with children in order to win a debate.

Right now, you are really behaving like a disgusting pervert. Yes, you want to pervert reality.

What respect I was beginning to gain for you is slipping away fast....wish you could just be real. If you claim you're being real...you have some horrible mental issues to sort out.


JoeB131 said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > kind of funny how every online liberal in the united states says the exact same thing. Gays make up 2% of the population, they cannot even adopt in every state...but dontchya know, all liberals know a gay couple raising children!?? Do the math, Joe...It's impossible.
> ...


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 10, 2014)

GreenBean said:


> Now that's a tad more believable, Lesbians are not the same monsters as Male queers. The sex drive differs and is not all consuming. But as Lockejaw stated ... the Math just doesn't add up - not at all - so *I  think you need to refine youir story a little more*.  Maybe have a conference with some of your co-conspirators and see what you can pull ou of the Dunkles butt.



Okay, guy, thanks for exposing your real problem is your own sexual insecurity.  You live in mortal terror a dude might hit on you. 



GreenBean said:


> AS well, the kids were not entirely raised by the two dikes, there were fathers involved .
> [Yes -I know, this is the part where your going to claim , the dads were irresponsible shitheads yada yada yada...]



Well, her husband was cheating on her and did walk out on her and the kids. But you do bring up an interesting point.  It seems to me if you wingnuts really cared about kids and their well-being, you'd be on all these outstanding straight men who walk out on their kids or dump their wife for a younger trophy wife. - You know, like Reagan, Dole, McCain, Rudy Guiliani, Gingrich.  



GreenBean said:


> Frankly, dude, it seems to me that you are horrified that some of us just aren't fully indoctrinated by "Big Brother" like you are.



No, what horrifies me is that you are a rube and you don't even know it. 

Let's take the Wayback Machine back to 2004.  George W. Bush was trying to win the Presidency honestly for a change, but he had a problem. He had pretty much fucked up everything. 

Then a court in Massachusetts allowed gay marriage.  Suddenly, he had himself an issue, he was going to save marriage with an amendment that defined marriage as one man and one woman!  And don't you dare mention Cheney's daughter is a lesbian, you creep. 

and he won! 

And oddly enough, after he got elected, he totally forgot about that.  Nope, he had him some political capital, and he was going to use it to privatize social security and escalate the war.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 10, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> see you did not understand what you read. I said in that post that if they are taking care of children, they deserve all the benefits of a "marriage", so obviously your friend is included in that. I also said if a couple uses artificial means to produce a child, same thing. Your posts so far read as if you had no idea I said that in the first post you responded to this morning! You're purposefully lying or have horrible reading comprehension.



Yawn, guy. THe problem is, you want to call it something other than marriage, and you don't want to let married couples adopt if they are gay. 

And frankly, I'm tired of negotiating with you bigots. You let Bush fuck up the economy, I want you making that cake at gunpoint and serving it with a shit-eating smile. 



LockeJaw said:


> And no, they do not make up 10% look up the census bureau statistics.
> 
> You're dead wrong. You WANT to be right about that, and that is why you're willing to have gays adopt over straight couples. You are willing to experiment with children in order to win a debate.
> 
> ...



Yawn, guy, you need to get over your sexual hangups.  Apparently, you think all gay folks do is have sex, all the time.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 10, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> Joe...smh...single parent households are what produces the majority of criminals in our society, you can look at my community to see that promoting that is a bad idea.
> 
> Just because you can do something, and there is a chance the kid will be fine...doesn't make it the best choice for the child.
> 
> ...



Uh, no, guy, here's the thing. THere are kids stuck in foster care for years, because what the infertile couple wants is a freshly minted baby with that new baby smell. 

They don't want is the 10 year old whose dad is in prison and whose mom is in rehab. 

if the gays are willing to step up and take those kids, I'm all for it and so should you be.


----------



## Interpol (Jun 10, 2014)

What are my attitudes about homosexuals? 

They're worth protecting more than old, white, pasty Republicans, who just need to die already so we can be a more thoughtful and inclusive America.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 10, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> I am sure that you're a decent parent, Seawench. But you're family is still not the same as a true marriage. I'll tell you what... You can have your union and call it "gay marriage" & traditional families keep the word "marriage"? If you are taking care of children, you do deserve the benefits, but homosexual couples should never be at the top of the lists for adoption. If you use some alternative to produce children...fine, same benefits. The proper place to raise children is in a home with a male father figure & a female mother figure. Period. And you know this.



The "proper" place for children is with a family that wants them and loves them, period. 



> Stop trying to confuse the children. There are no gay genes, whatever put the thought that lead to you becoming a lesbian is your business. But seriously, you folks need to knock off the bullcrap. You remember the first day you had lesbian sex, when you took the plunge, if you will. Yes, you had the thought, then you acted on it.
> 
> All we want is for you to not confuse the children, is that too much to ask? Or is your communitie's selfish need to be accepted insatiable?
> 
> Im being as sincere as possible.



Children are not confused. They understand just fine. It's old homophobes like you that are "confused".


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 10, 2014)

Joe has proven that the left is sick and twisted and is the TRUE side unwilling to compromise. 

What difference does it make? We already refer to it as "gay marriage", dumbass. If that is so offensive to your sensibilities, why in the hell are you using the term now to describe it?

Don't answer that....

Just like Green Bean, Im through with you. You're boneheaded.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 10, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > Joe...smh...single parent households are what produces the majority of criminals in our society, you can look at my community to see that promoting that is a bad idea.
> ...



And they are willing. 

_As psychologist Abbie Goldberg of Clark University pointed out, gay parents "tend to be more motivated, more committed than heterosexual parents on average, because they chose to be parents [emphasis added]," while *heterosexual parents have an accidental pregnancy rate of nearly 50%.* Gay couples are also more likely to adopt at-risk children. A 2007 report by the Williams Institute and the Urban Institute found that* 65,000 adopted children and 14,000 foster children were living with same-sex parents.* At a time when it is increasingly difficult to find families for the 114,000 foster children who are freed for adoption, it is hard to ignore the implications of studies that find roughly 2 million gay people are interested in adopting._​
Locke should be happy that "the gheys" are taking the kids the straights don't want.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 10, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> Joe has proven that the left is sick and twisted and is the TRUE side unwilling to compromise.
> 
> What difference does it make? We already refer to it as "gay marriage", dumbass. If that is so offensive to your sensibilities, why in the hell are you using the term now to describe it?
> 
> ...



I feel no need to compromise with you people at this point. 

I'm not about compromise.  

I'm about crushing you into the dirt and making you bake that gay wedding cake at gunpoint. 

YOu've lost the argument.


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (Jun 10, 2014)

Godboy said:


> My god shits in the mouth of your god every day. Your god is too weak to stop my god from doing this.



What is "your" god called?


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 10, 2014)

Joe thinks being an uncompromising moron wins debates.

Sorry bud, you won nothing. You flooded us with so much stupidity and exposed yourself for the bitch ass thug that you are. That's it.

All your fellow idiot friends can pat you on the back & tell you otherwise...but when any reasonable person comes to this thread....you blew it for your side of the argument.

You couldn't reason your way out of a paper bag. Your arguments are weak.

So, this is my last response to your asinine bullshit.

Go ahead and claim you won something.
You and everyone else here knows you did no such thing.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 10, 2014)

With close to half the country gay marrying...we've won. The rest is just icing on the wedding cake.


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (Jun 10, 2014)

Lockejaw thinks this is a debate lol what a dumbass


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 10, 2014)

Glad your dumb ass will be catching HIV here any day now, Ashtara. I hope you're poor too, so that you cannot afford the meds. You deserve what you ask for.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 10, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> Glad your dumb ass will be catching HIV here any day now, Ashtara. I hope you're poor too, so that you cannot afford the meds. You deserve what you ask for.



Thanks for exposing yourself as a troll. I can now ignore you without guilt.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 10, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > Glad your dumb ass will be catching HIV here any day now, Ashtara. I hope you're poor too, so that you cannot afford the meds. You deserve what you ask for.
> ...



Oh shut up Seawench. That friend of yours praised Hitler yesterday, praised the 12 year olds that did the skinnyman stabbing, and is a bisexual slut that has unprotected sex with multiple partners & then talks about how worried she was to get her HIV test results.

You have horrible taste in friends, but that's to be expected from liberals.


----------



## GreenBean (Jun 10, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> > Now that's a tad more believable, Lesbians are not the same monsters as Male queers. The sex drive differs and is not all consuming. But as Lockejaw stated ... the Math just doesn't add up - not at all - so *I  think you need to refine youir story a little more*.  Maybe have a conference with some of your co-conspirators and see what you can pull ou of the Dunkles butt.
> ...





> Okay, guy, thanks for exposing your real problem is your own sexual insecurity.  You live in mortal terror a dude might hit on you.



* Classic textbook socio-fascist response* to something they can'tcomprehend -someone who thinks for himself -unrealisn'tJoe someone who's not part of the Politically Correct Pack of useful Idiots... LMAO ...

Actually your response is part of a tactic you've been trained to use - it's called "JAMMING"

See:  Gay* Brainwashing Techniques



> No, what horrifies me is that you are a rube and you don't even know it.



If you say so Joe ....  would you like some cookies with that poison kool aid ?



> Let's take the Wayback Machine back to 2004.  George W. Bush was trying to win the Presidency honestly for a change, but he had a problem. He had pretty much fucked up everything.











> Then a court in Massachusetts allowed gay marriage.  Suddenly, he had himself an issue, he was going to save marriage with an amendment that defined marriage as one man and one woman!  And don't you dare mention Cheney's daughter is a lesbian, you creep.



Irrelevent , wipe your mouth Joe - your foaming again.



> Well, her husband was cheating on her and did walk out on her and the kids.



Gee - I wonder why he gave up on a Dike bitch whore who was cheating on him with another dike biitch whore - befuddling isn't it ?  {Now here's the part where you tell me she wasn't a cheating dike bitch whore but was wholesome and pure till she discovered her inner whore and love of Sushi}  .  If you had a hammer you'd hammer in the morning ... keep crafting the scenario - we know you can make it suit your argument ! 



> But you do bring up an interesting point.  It seems to me if you wingnuts really cared about kids and their well-being, you'd be on all these outstanding straight men who walk out on their kids or dump their wife for a younger trophy wife. - You know, like Reagan, Dole, McCain, Rudy Guiliani, Gingrich.



Or they could just screw anything tha came along - like the Kennedys, or maybe not engage in realsex at all like slick  Willy Clinton, you know,  "Define Sex"  - hell all he did was pass out Cigars .


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 10, 2014)

*Classic textbook socio-fascist response to something they can'tcomprehend *is an example of the far right contard confusion.

The poster of the bolded above can't even define "socio-fascist."

Not one poster on the Board has even attempted to show how marriage equality injures their personal civil liberties and rights.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 10, 2014)

Hahaha! "discovered her inner whore and love for sushi". Priceless my friend! Joe is a real moron. The only subject he really wanted to argue about is over the word "marriage". He is a filth mongering liberal piece of shit of the lowest order. He had no comeback to my assertion that he WANTS 10% of the US population to be gay & that is why he favors homosexual adoption.

He knows it's true. We know it's true. The gig is up! Seawench couldn't come up with anything other than one liner retorts. They've been beaten and they know it.

My compromise was pretty fair, they didn't want to take it, instead they reveal their demonic, evil,anti-REAL family, anti-reality desire to totally fuck society off as we know it.

Look @ that faggot JoeB...admitting to it all and thinking he won something.

I'll tell you what Joe, you guys have a backlash coming that will spin that chicken neck of yours around 360. You keep this up and you libs will be the ones marching into the mental institutions you've needed to be in since the founding of the prog-left ideology, at gun point if neccessary. I'll gladly lead you through the entrance on down to your cell, you sick fuck. Don't worry, we will feed you & keep you as drugged up as you need to be. You'll just never infect the body politic again, Joe. 

So I lied...had to address that slack jawed queermobile one last time.



GreenBean said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > GreenBean said:
> ...


----------



## Silhouette (Jun 10, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> *Classic textbook socio-fascist response to something they can'tcomprehend *is an example of the far right contard confusion.
> 
> The poster of the bolded above can't even define "socio-fascist."
> 
> Not one poster on the Board has even attempted to show how marriage equality injures their personal civil liberties and rights.



But this poster can show how gay marriage [there is no such thing as "marriage equality" else minors, polygamists and incestuous groups would be in "LGBT"] hurts the American legal system when they try to use the 14th to force states to recognize a behavior "as race"...

http://www.usmessageboard.com/curre...wins-gay-legal-challenges-simple-as-that.html

Jake hopes that if you focus on "how gay marriage doesn't hurt individuals or hetero marriage" then you won't notice how parading it as a social virtue will damage society over time..


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 10, 2014)

That is Jake's problem...He doesn't recognize we are talking about defending society from the negative impact normalizing homosexuality would have on it.

He is either too stupid to understand that there could be negative impact from normalizing it or he is all for turning society upside down.

I think he is for turning our society upside down. 

Like most pro-gay normalization folks, he's a bonafide sociopath.



Silhouette said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > *Classic textbook socio-fascist response to something they can'tcomprehend *is an example of the far right contard confusion.
> ...


----------



## GreenBean (Jun 10, 2014)

Silhouette said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > *Classic textbook socio-fascist response to something they can'tcomprehend *is an example of the far right contard confusion.
> ...



Yes , looks like they done runned off and hid their sorry asses *again -*


----------



## GreenBean (Jun 10, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> *Classic textbook socio-fascist response to something they can'tcomprehend *is an example of the far right contard confusion.
> 
> The poster of the bolded above can't even define "socio-fascist."
> 
> Not one poster on the Board has even attempted to show how marriage equality injures their personal civil liberties and rights.







> The poster of the bolded above can't even define "socio-fascist."



Well not in a context that *you* wouldbe capable of comprehending


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 10, 2014)

Yup they're all a bunch of cowards. I have a question for any pro-gay normalization poster here. 

Prove that normalizing homosexuality & giving them first dibs in adoption would not have a negative impact on society?

I don't need to argue it on whether it hurts my civil liberties personally, My concern is for the future of our nation's children & society.

Tell me, gay enablers or homos themselves, how you can assure it will not lead to children being molested or brainwashed into thinking they are gay.

I will not entertain any gay genes "born that way" arguments, there is no proof of any of that, that's well established on plenty of threads including this one.

The whole point of gay adoption is to convert children and increase the gay population. We know it. You know it. Enough of the bullshit.


GreenBean said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (Jun 10, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> Oh shut up Seawench. That friend of yours praised Hitler yesterday, praised the 12 year olds that did the skinnyman stabbing, and is a bisexual slut that has unprotected sex with multiple partners & then talks about how worried she was to get her HIV test results.
> 
> You have horrible taste in friends, but that's to be expected from liberals.



1. I'm not "friends" with anyone on USMB
2. Yes I praised the Fuhrer and will continue to do so.  Adolf Hitler left far more of an impression on history than you ever will.  Over 99% of humans will never achieve that level of greatness.
3. Yes I was impressed that some 12 year olds lured a child into the woods to offer up a human sacrifice in attempt to summon what they viewed as an evil phantom from beyond.  If only they'd found the right coven for that instead!
4.  Yes I'm bisexual.  So what.  I get the best of both worlds.
5.  Yes I can be promiscuous but I am extremely selective of my partners.  I don't consider myself a "slut" lol.
6.  My partners always use condoms when we fuck.
7.  Hey at least I get tested right.  Alot of people don't.
8.  What's with you and homosexuality???


----------



## GISMYS (Jun 10, 2014)

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > Oh shut up Seawench. That friend of yours praised Hitler yesterday, praised the 12 year olds that did the skinnyman stabbing, and is a bisexual slut that has unprotected sex with multiple partners & then talks about how worried she was to get her HIV test results.
> ...



 Women exchanged the natural use for what is against nature.  27 Likewise also the men, leaving the natural use of the woman, burned in their lust for one another, men with men committing what is shameful, and receiving in themselves the penalty of their error which was due.Romans 1:26 DO YOU REALLY WANT TO RECEIVE IN YOURSELF THE PENALITY OF YOUR ERROR?? YOUR CHOICE!


----------



## GreenBean (Jun 10, 2014)

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > Oh shut up Seawench. That friend of yours praised Hitler yesterday, praised the 12 year olds that did the skinnyman stabbing, and is a bisexual slut that has unprotected sex with multiple partners & then talks about how worried she was to get her HIV test results.
> ...



So you praise Hitler ...berry interesting  .....  berry berry interesting, at least you are capable of independent thought, no ,matter how warped and depraved  your conclusions may be, at least they are own .

* Do you consider yourself a socialist ? *


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 10, 2014)

All you keep doing is proving you're a worthless piece of human offel & the only redeeming quality your filthy, disgusting, disturbed self has is that you get tested..and that's only a redeeming quality if I forget that unless you're testing yourself after ever time you have sex...you could still be spreading disease to both women & men.

You are scum. Not anything near a goddess. If you change someday, maybe you'll be worthy of more than a fat loogee in your face, but for now. 

*spit


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (Jun 10, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> Women exchanged the natural use for what is against nature.  27 Likewise also the men, leaving the natural use of the woman, burned in their lust for one another, men with men committing what is shameful, and receiving in themselves the penalty of their error which was due.Romans 1:26 DO YOU REALLY WANT TO RECEIVE IN YOURSELF THE PENALITY OF YOUR ERROR?? YOUR CHOICE!


 
We both worship the same God, GISMYS.  We just worship differently   My fate in this life lies neither in Heaven nor Hell.


----------



## Peach (Jun 10, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > LockeJaw said:
> ...



And a Conservative on links to show most sexual batteries are INTRAracial, not interracial.


----------



## Silhouette (Jun 10, 2014)

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > Women exchanged the natural use for what is against nature.  27 Likewise also the men, leaving the natural use of the woman, burned in their lust for one another, men with men committing what is shameful, and receiving in themselves the penalty of their error which was due.Romans 1:26 DO YOU REALLY WANT TO RECEIVE IN YOURSELF THE PENALITY OF YOUR ERROR?? YOUR CHOICE!
> ...



GISMYS isn't a bible thumper at all.  He is an LGBT advocate role-playing a bible thumper to drum up sympathy for LGBTs.  Most people at this board understand this about him.  Time to climb aboard the sane-train.

Proof of the theory is of the dozens of times I've confronted him about it, he never turns on me in righteous indignation [remember the role he's playing].  Instead he acts as if I've said nothing at all.  Which is not what a bible thumper would do.  It's what a role-player would do though, hoping nobody noticed he was called-out. ie: he doesn't want to draw attention to his wobbly acting by rebuking me for "my false accusation".


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 10, 2014)

Peach said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...


that's the 2nd time you've brought that up to me, Peach.
I don't know what you're talking about or who you are refering to bringing that up as I don't think I ever even brought up that subject ever on this board?
Not trying to be a dick...Maybe I just need a cup of coffee...


----------



## CorvusRexus (Jun 10, 2014)

Silhouette said:


> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> > GISMYS said:
> ...



I doubt anybody has the patience to keep up such an idiotic act for that long.

Nope, he is just a bible-thumping idiot.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 10, 2014)

Homosexual pedophiles pretended to be catholic priests for long periods of time...never underestimate a fag with an agenda.



CorvusRexus said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> > Goddess_Ashtara said:
> ...


----------



## Peach (Jun 10, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > LockeJaw said:
> ...



It sticks in my craw, saw more racist statements today. I just ignored them. Didn't look to see who I was responding to the SECOND time I posted it.


----------



## Peach (Jun 10, 2014)

CorvusRexus said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> > Goddess_Ashtara said:
> ...



Why defame all believers with "Bible-Thumping"?


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 10, 2014)

Peach said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



Okay I think you're refering to Ashtara, I think?


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 10, 2014)

That isn't what he did. Gismys IS a pretend bible thumper. He does nothing but site scripture in a political forum, he must be a gay trying to gain sympathy for lgbt's...I've never seen anyone so incapable of arguing his point from more than one perspective. He is trying to make Christians look bad....he isn't even good at debating the bible. He just keeps on with redundancy on the same scripture quote.





Peach said:


> CorvusRexus said:
> 
> 
> > Silhouette said:
> ...


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 10, 2014)

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > Women exchanged the natural use for what is against nature.  27 Likewise also the men, leaving the natural use of the woman, burned in their lust for one another, men with men committing what is shameful, and receiving in themselves the penalty of their error which was due.Romans 1:26 DO YOU REALLY WANT TO RECEIVE IN YOURSELF THE PENALITY OF YOUR ERROR?? YOUR CHOICE!
> ...



With a weirdo like you, I wouldn't be surprised if you & Gismys are the same person. Sick fucks like you tend tp have multiple personalities.


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (Jun 10, 2014)

I honestly don't care if GISMYS actually believes the crap he posts or if he's doing it to make Xians look bad.  I just know its really fucking obsessive.  That, and the pathetic manner in which he conveys his thoughts into words, reflects a very weak-minded individual.


----------



## Peach (Jun 10, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > LockeJaw said:
> ...



I'm responding, only ONCE. ShootSpeeders posted a thread "showing" that those with African heritage cannot learn.


----------



## Samson (Jun 10, 2014)

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> I honestly don't care if GISMYS actually believes the crap he posts or if he's doing it to make Xians look bad.  I just know its really fucking obsessive.  That, and the pathetic manner in which he conveys his thoughts into words, reflects a very weak-minded individual.




He's Queertroll.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 10, 2014)

Peach said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



I don't care what a dude named "shoot speeders" says...his name alone tells me he is not a conservative, he is a wackjob. I saw what he said & almost responded to it. Then when I thought about it, I knew it'd be a waste of time.

I'm not wasting my time arguing against margenalized racists that do not reflect the mainstream. These people are chumps & losers....they post to get a rise out of you. Don't let them. I sure as hell can think, I have a degree, I own my own business, I worked within the California DOC for 5 years as a consultant on gang intelligence, I have a wife & kids..I have a ranch & I have dignity & anyone I talk to in person, respects me.

So they can take a flying fuck. I am a black man who made it so I don't give a shit what they say. My kids could run circles around that redneck asshole trying to make racism a staple in conservatism.

I bet I have more money than him too, because Im smarter than him.

Yes, I hold myself in high esteem. If you came as far as I did as with virtually nothing but hard work....you would too.

So fuck 'um as we said in LA where I grew up.


----------



## Peach (Jun 10, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> > LockeJaw said:
> ...


GYS, remember "Let he is who is without sin cast the first stone"?


----------



## CorvusRexus (Jun 10, 2014)

Peach said:


> CorvusRexus said:
> 
> 
> > Silhouette said:
> ...



People who take every word in the Bible as fact and still believe God is merciful and kind are idiots. If they do that and then quote every word of it as fact to win any argument, they are then a Bible-thumper. Sadly, many people here follow these.


----------



## CorvusRexus (Jun 10, 2014)

Peach said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > Goddess_Ashtara said:
> ...



Why didn't we just start this "discussion" with that?


----------



## Peach (Jun 10, 2014)

CorvusRexus said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > CorvusRexus said:
> ...



It depends on whether one thinks those who were beholden to King James might have had.....an AGENDA


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (Jun 10, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > LockeJaw said:
> ...



I laughed


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 10, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> Yup they're all a bunch of cowards. I have a question for any pro-gay normalization poster here.
> 
> Prove that normalizing homosexuality & giving them first dibs in adoption would not have a negative impact on society?
> 
> ...



Only the weird far right suggest that either hetero or homosexuality is a "social virtue."

True Americans recognize that marriage equality is an American virtue.


----------



## Steven_R (Jun 10, 2014)

Peach said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > Goddess_Ashtara said:
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MIaORknS1Dk]Stoning - Monty Python's Life of Brian - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Peach (Jun 10, 2014)

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > Oh shut up Seawench. That friend of yours praised Hitler yesterday, praised the 12 year olds that did the skinnyman stabbing, and is a bisexual slut that has unprotected sex with multiple partners & then talks about how worried she was to get her HIV test results.
> ...


"The Fuhrer", as you refer to Hitler, died stark, raving mad in an underground bunker, rather young. Mao lived to a ripe old age. Don't fret, next month is "20th Century Dictators Awareness Month", you will learn lots.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 10, 2014)

Jake qualify your statement or STFU. Thanks.





JakeStarkey said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > Yup they're all a bunch of cowards. I have a question for any pro-gay normalization poster here.
> ...


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 10, 2014)

Son, you are the least powerful individual on the Board.  Tell us how marriage equality injures your personal or civil liberty.



LockeJaw said:


> Jake qualify your statement or STFU. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 10, 2014)

Not as hard as I will laugh when you stop posting & I realize your dead from AIDS, ****.





Goddess_Ashtara said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 10, 2014)

Laugh all you want; no one will even notice.



LockeJaw said:


> Not as hard as I will laugh when you stop posting & I realize your dead from AIDS, ****.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 10, 2014)

Hahaha! That's funny considering your reputation points. The only reason you're here is because you pay to be here. How about I offer to buy the site and kick your bitch ass off for life?


JakeStarkey said:


> Son, you are the least powerful individual on the Board.  Tell us how marriage equality injures your personal or civil liberty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CorvusRexus (Jun 10, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> Not as hard as I will laugh when you stop posting & I realize your dead from AIDS, ****.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Insulting people by calling them "*****" and misusing "your" do nothing to show that your position is that of the educated and intelligent.


----------



## Peach (Jun 10, 2014)

CorvusRexus said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > GISMYS said:
> ...



I wanted to read paraphrased, and poorly edited, parts of the Bible, GIS was available....


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 10, 2014)

That is the best you got?  You have no power, period.

*Hahaha! That's funny considering your reputation points. The only reason you're here is because you pay to be here. How about I offer to buy the site and kick your bitch ass off for life?*


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 10, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Laugh all you want; no one will even notice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll toy with you a bit, then I will offer to buy this site out for a year..see what they say. I'd be fair about it...i'd just ask all the RWers to vote o. Whether to ban you for life. You want that? I have enough to make it happen. What do you donate? $2 a month? Haha


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 10, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Laugh all you want; no one will even notice.
> ...



Sure you do.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 10, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> That is the best you got?  You have no power, period.
> 
> *Hahaha! That's funny considering your reputation points. The only reason you're here is because you pay to be here. How about I offer to buy the site and kick your bitch ass off for life?*



Hahahahahahahaha! You're such a fag!


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (Jun 10, 2014)

GreenBean said:


> So you praise Hitler ...berry interesting  .....  berry berry interesting, at least you are capable of independent thought, no ,matter how warped and depraved  your conclusions may be, at least they are own .
> 
> * Do you consider yourself a socialist ? *



I do not identify/ affiliate with any political mindset.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 10, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > That is the best you got?  You have no power, period.
> ...



  $$$ is not free speech, and how has marriage equality injured your personal and civil liberties.

Son, you are no better intrinsically than anyone else here.


----------



## Samson (Jun 10, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



You have no data to support that opinion.


----------



## Samson (Jun 10, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> That is the best you got?  You have no power, period.
> 
> *Hahaha! That's funny considering your reputation points. The only reason you're here is because you pay to be here. How about I offer to buy the site and kick your bitch ass off for life?*


----------



## Peach (Jun 10, 2014)

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> > So you praise Hitler ...berry interesting  .....  berry berry interesting, at least you are capable of independent thought, no ,matter how warped and depraved  your conclusions may be, at least they are own .
> ...



Nazism is a "political mindset"? That makes studying 20th century world history a lot quicker.....


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 10, 2014)

Jake, money talks...bullshit walks. I am seriously thinking about offering a deal to the site. Keep talking faggot, I'll keep you around, have people update your rep and BOOM! Your ip will be blocked. Your posting style will be banned, and I already know if I offer enough..you're gone. Shouldn't have talked about who has power, bitch. You're going to be my bitch.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 10, 2014)

Free speech doesn't keep this site running, faggot...donations do. Fuckin idjit.


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (Jun 10, 2014)

Peach said:


> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> > USMB
> ...



56 is not young.

Adolf Hitler's life achievements, rise to power, and the effect he had on the world is far more than any of you can say for yourselves.  *Humans have spoken of him every single day since his death.* 

How long will it be, once you die, until you become forgotten and buried in the past?


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (Jun 10, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> Jake, money talks...bullshit walks. I am seriously thinking about offering a deal to the site. Keep talking faggot, I'll keep you around, have people update your rep and BOOM! Your ip will be blocked. Your posting style will be banned, and I already know if I offer enough..you're gone. Shouldn't have talked about who has power, bitch. You're going to be my bitch.



Wow so is this site your life or what.  Cause it sure sounds like it


----------



## GISMYS (Jun 10, 2014)

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > Goddess_Ashtara said:
> ...



YES!!! SATAN AND HITLER HAD POWER FOR A SHORT TIME BUT ONLY BLINDED FOOLS WOULD SPEAK GOOD OF THEM.  And you????


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 10, 2014)

Ashtara would go too...she is a moron.


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (Jun 10, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



"Had?"  The Bible says that Satan is *"THE GOD OF THIS WORLD".*


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 10, 2014)

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > Jake, money talks...bullshit walks. I am seriously thinking about offering a deal to the site. Keep talking faggot, I'll keep you around, have people update your rep and BOOM! Your ip will be blocked. Your posting style will be banned, and I already know if I offer enough..you're gone. Shouldn't have talked about who has power, bitch. You're going to be my bitch.
> ...



Nah, Its not. But I like the majority of people Ive conversed with on here & it has a lot of traffic. I'd ask how good they do on ad revenue and all that.

Your opinion is invaluable so you'd catch the boot along with Stumpdick, if I decided to buy this place. I'd keep it the same, free speech & all, but Id make sure every month we would vote on "The Most Worthless Poster"....and they'd get banned. If I own the site, it's my rules.

Fuck Hitler by the way


----------



## Peach (Jun 10, 2014)

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > Goddess_Ashtara said:
> ...


My days are numbered just as are grains of sand on a beach. Humans still speak of Socrates, Sitting Bull, and Siddhartha also.


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (Jun 10, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> > LockeJaw said:
> ...



I would if he were alive


----------



## Peach (Jun 10, 2014)

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > Goddess_Ashtara said:
> ...



I left out Nehru, Nefertiti, and Nathan (Hale that is)


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (Jun 10, 2014)

Peach said:


> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



All of them are awesome too ;-)


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 10, 2014)

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > Goddess_Ashtara said:
> ...


 Haha! Good one, you fucking skank! Syphliss and all, huh?


----------



## Peach (Jun 10, 2014)

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > Goddess_Ashtara said:
> ...


Faust, Faulkner & Flaccus.....for $1000.00!


----------



## GISMYS (Jun 10, 2014)

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > Goddess_Ashtara said:
> ...


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (Jun 10, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> > GISMYS said:
> ...


----------



## GISMYS (Jun 10, 2014)

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > Goddess_Ashtara said:
> ...


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (Jun 10, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> > "Satan, who is the god of this world, has blinded the minds of those who don't believe. They are unable to see the glorious light of the Good News. They don't understand this message about the glory of Christ, who is the exact likeness of God"
> ...



Me?  Neither Heaven nor Hell


----------



## GISMYS (Jun 10, 2014)

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > Goddess_Ashtara said:
> ...


----------



## Peach (Jun 10, 2014)

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> > GISMYS said:
> ...



Nirvana, Netherworld, or Nothingness?


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (Jun 10, 2014)

Peach said:


> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> > Goddess_Ashtara said:
> ...



Reincarnation


----------



## Peach (Jun 10, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> > GISMYS said:
> ...


----------



## GISMYS (Jun 10, 2014)

Peach said:


> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> > Goddess_Ashtara said:
> ...



ROFLMAO!!! DREAM ON!!! ONE MISSED HEARTBEAT AND YOU OPEN YOUR EYES IN ETERNAL FLAMES OF HELL!!! ALL your choice!! 
wise up now while you can!!


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (Jun 10, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > Goddess_Ashtara said:
> ...



Not gonna lie, the Underworld does seem like a fascinating place


----------



## GISMYS (Jun 10, 2014)

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



THINK TARD!!! THE SECOND YOU FEEL THE FLAMES YOU WILL BE SCREAMING YOUR FOOL HEAD OFF,TOO LATE!!!=============== THEMAN IN HELL==Then he cried and said, Father Abraham, have mercy on me, and send Lazarus that he may dip the tip of his finger in water and cool my tongue; for I am tormented in this flame. LUKE 16:24


----------



## Peach (Jun 10, 2014)

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > Goddess_Ashtara said:
> ...



Better than Godot, he never com.....ARRIVES.


----------



## Peach (Jun 10, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> > GISMYS said:
> ...



You are going to be required to put all cited verses in CONTEXT on the test, keep studying.


----------



## Samson (Jun 10, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> THINK TARD!!!



Doing a little Reviling today are we?

You make baby Jesus cry.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jun 10, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> GAYS *CAN *REPRODUCE. We *do *reproduce. We ARE parents, legally and emotionally. Our children have two parents, me and my spouse. They also have a "Dunkle" (Donor Uncle). Lucky kids!
> 
> Evolutionally, gays don't reproduce because a portion of the population is designed not to...for population control and to be caretakers of the children left behind by straight parents through death or desertion. Science messes with evolution.


So that is the latest way that you people choose to explain away your actions and feelings.   

God bless you always!!!   

Holly


----------



## GISMYS (Jun 10, 2014)

Samson said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > THINK TARD!!!
> ...


REVILING???????????????
JESUS SAYS==But woe to you, scribes and Pharisees, hypocrites! For you shut up the kingdom of heaven against men; for you neither go in yourselves, nor do you allow those who are entering to go in.  14 Woe to you, scribes and Pharisees, hypocrites! For you devour widows houses, and for a pretense make long prayers. Therefore you will receive greater condemnation.
15 Woe to you, scribes and Pharisees, hypocrites! For you travel land and sea to win one proselyte, and when he is won, you make him twice as much a son of hell as yourselves.
Serpents, brood of vipers! How can you escape the condemnation of hell? MATTHEW 23:13


----------



## Samson (Jun 10, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > GISMYS said:
> ...



Yes.



> Neither fornicators, nor idolaters, nor adulterers, nor homosexuals,nor sodomites, 10 nor thieves, nor covetous, nor drunkards, *nor revilers*, nor extortioners will inherit the kingdom of God. 1 Corinthians 6:9-10



Sorry dude, you blew it.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 10, 2014)

GreenBean said:


> [
> * Classic textbook socio-fascist response* to something they can'tcomprehend -someone who thinks for himself -unrealisn'tJoe someone who's not part of the Politically Correct Pack of useful Idiots... LMAO ...
> 
> Actually your response is part of a tactic you've been trained to use - it's called "JAMMING"



No, guy, i'm just pointing out the obvious.  

Gay people have ABSOLUTELY NO EFFECT ON YOUR LIFE, but you make an effort to hate them anyway.  I guess I just have to wonder why. 



If you say so Joe ....  would you like some cookies with that poison kool aid ?

And when a con-artist like Bush plays on your homophobia to totally screw you over, you still keep hating on the gays.  It's amazing.  



> Well, her husband was cheating on her and did walk out on her and the kids.





GreenBean said:


> [
> Gee - I wonder why he gave up on a Dike bitch whore who was cheating on him with another dike biitch whore - befuddling isn't it ?  {Now here's the part where you tell me she wasn't a cheating dike bitch whore but was wholesome and pure till she discovered her inner whore and love of Sushi}  .  If you had a hammer you'd hammer in the morning ... keep crafting the scenario - we know you can make it suit your argument !



I don't blame him for walking on on his wife who wasn't into it. He walked out on his kids, too, though. That kind of made him a creep.  Also he cheated first.  




GreenBean said:


> [
> 
> 
> > But you do bring up an interesting point.  It seems to me if you wingnuts really cared about kids and their well-being, you'd be on all these outstanding straight men who walk out on their kids or dump their wife for a younger trophy wife. - You know, like Reagan, Dole, McCain, Rudy Guiliani, Gingrich.
> ...



Kennedy wasn't telling me how to live my life or preaching to me about Family values while helping a big corporation fuck me over. 

And frankly, Clinton could stick as many cigars as he wanted, as long as we could have his awesome economy back.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 10, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> Hahaha! "discovered her inner whore and love for sushi". Priceless my friend! Joe is a real moron. The only subject he really wanted to argue about is over the word "marriage". He is a filth mongering liberal piece of shit of the lowest order. He had no comeback to my assertion that he WANTS 10% of the US population to be gay & that is why he favors homosexual adoption.
> 
> He knows it's true. We know it's true. The gig is up! Seawench couldn't come up with anything other than one liner retorts. They've been beaten and they know it.
> 
> ...



Guy, I don't get wrapped around the axle like you do about gay adoption.  Many gays are fine parents.  and, yes, the word is important.  It commands respect. 

But I think you misunderstand why I want to crush you homophobic idiots into the dirt and have you worried someone is going to fire you for that "fag joke" if you say it in the office.  

It's because you fuckheads helped Bush wreck the country. 

And frankly, your penance is to allow gay marriage, gay adoptions and keep your homophobic shit to yourself.


----------



## Samson (Jun 10, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> And frankly, Clinton could stick as many cigars as he wanted, as long as we could have his awesome economy back.



The level of economic genius is impressive.

Creating an awesome economy requires using cigars as dildos.



Bravo.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 10, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> That is Jake's problem...He doesn't recognize we are talking about defending society from the negative impact normalizing homosexuality would have on it.
> 
> He is either too stupid to understand that there could be negative impact from normalizing it or he is all for turning society upside down.
> 
> ...



I'm sorry, other than making you homophobes whine like little bitches, I'm just not seeing the big societal change you all are talking about.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 10, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> > LockeJaw said:
> ...



  You are a clown, Lockejaw.


----------



## Peach (Jun 10, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > GISMYS said:
> ...


14 & 15, cut & paste work. Can it, you exposed yourself. Cover up, and do not forget the LOINS.


----------



## HenryBHough (Jun 10, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Guy, I don't get wrapped around the axle like you do about gay adoption.  Many gays are fine parents.  and, yes, the word is important.  It commands respect.
> 
> But I think you misunderstand why I want to crush you homophobic idiots into the dirt and have you worried someone is going to fire you for that "fag joke" if you say it in the office.
> 
> ...




So much there to agree with.  Sad to see it all destroyed by crumbling into yet another liberal "Blame Boooossssshhhh" whine.  Shoulda quit whilst ahead.  Alas, defeat snatched from the jaws of victory.  I pity.  Sincerely, a pity.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 10, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> Joe thinks being an uncompromising moron wins debates.
> 
> Sorry bud, you won nothing. You flooded us with so much stupidity and exposed yourself for the bitch ass thug that you are. That's it.
> 
> ...



Guy, you misunderstand the concept of "compromise".  

Comprimise means that you have something I want, and I meet you halfway to give you something you want.  

There's no reason to comprimise with bigots and haters when they've already lost the argument.  

The Homophobe has two basic arguments for his hate.  

1) I think it's Icky.
2) My Magic Friend in the Sky says it's bad.  

Those aren't arguments.  I could care less what you and your imaginary friend think are "Icky".


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (Jun 10, 2014)

JOSweetHeart said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > GAYS *CAN *REPRODUCE. We *do *reproduce. We ARE parents, legally and emotionally. Our children have two parents, me and my spouse. They also have a "Dunkle" (Donor Uncle). Lucky kids!
> ...



Well if it isn't Jabba the Hutt.

Why you gotta say "God bless you always" if all you're doing is talking shit about people?


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 10, 2014)

HenryBHough said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Guy, I don't get wrapped around the axle like you do about gay adoption.  Many gays are fine parents.  and, yes, the word is important.  It commands respect.
> ...



Whatever, dude.  

BUsh fucked up the country.  and now you guys are going to have to live with the fact that you aren't ever going to be trusted in the driver's seat again.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 10, 2014)

Silhouette said:


> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> > GISMYS said:
> ...



Well, I think you are right. 


Of course, it's hard to take the Fake Bible THumping HOmophobes and separate them from the Real Bible Thumping HOmophobes because honestly, you both sound just as crazy when left to your own devices.


----------



## Silhouette (Jun 10, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > Joe thinks being an uncompromising moron wins debates.
> ...



Don't forget #'s 3 & 4

3) It's behavioral and thereby seeks to destroy majority rule with a cult's value system and

4) That value system holds as its premium mentor and messiah, a child sex predator who sodomized vulnerable minor runaway boys while officating as their "father figure".

Sometimes homophobia is a good thing.  Especially where protecting our majority rule and children are involved.


----------



## Peach (Jun 10, 2014)

Samson said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > And frankly, Clinton could stick as many cigars as he wanted, as long as we could have his awesome economy back.
> ...


Hume used his hands, to each his own.


----------



## HenryBHough (Jun 10, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...




OK, so all the talk about the good side of same sex marriage was just that.  Talk.  Just an excuse to bash Bush.  You have made your point and there is no reason for you to continue to corrupt the discussion.


----------



## Peach (Jun 10, 2014)

Silhouette said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > LockeJaw said:
> ...



Its AND it's, an important person, place, or thing must be the topic.


----------



## GISMYS (Jun 10, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> > Goddess_Ashtara said:
> ...



ALMIGHTY GOD'S WORD SAYS===9 Do you not know that the unrighteous will not inherit the kingdom of God? Do not be deceived. Neither fornicators, nor idolaters, nor adulterers, nor homosexuals, nor sodomites,  10 nor thieves, nor covetous, nor drunkards, nor revilers, nor extortioners will inherit the kingdom of God. 1 Corinthians 6:9


----------



## Peach (Jun 10, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> > Goddess_Ashtara said:
> ...



The cut & paste Bible verses do seem too....automatic.


----------



## GISMYS (Jun 10, 2014)

BEWARE!!! DO NOT TRY TO DENY THE TRUTH OF GOD'S WORD!!====ALMIGHTY GOD'S WORD SAYS===9 Do you not know that the unrighteous will not inherit the kingdom of God? Do not be deceived. Neither fornicators, nor idolaters, nor adulterers, nor homosexuals, nor sodomites, 10 nor thieves, nor covetous, nor drunkards, nor revilers, nor extortioners will inherit the kingdom of God. 1 Corinthians 6:9


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 10, 2014)

Silhouette said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > LockeJaw said:
> ...



SCOTUS will rule in favor of marriage equality, and you may want to consider therapy.  You sound more like Lockejaw every day.


----------



## Slyhunter (Jun 10, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> That isn't what he did. Gismys IS a pretend bible thumper. He does nothing but site scripture in a political forum, he must be a gay trying to gain sympathy for lgbt's...I've never seen anyone so incapable of arguing his point from more than one perspective. He is trying to make Christians look bad....he isn't even good at debating the bible. He just keeps on with redundancy on the same scripture quote.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why don't you put him on ignore and stop responding to his diatribes, that's what I did.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 10, 2014)

Silhouette said:


> [
> 
> Don't forget #'s 3 & 4
> 
> ...



3) - Um, you only care about majority rule because you have a few places left where the inbreds are the majority.  Rule of the Majority should ALWAYS be tempered with the rights of the minority. 

4) Hey, Sean Penn Called. He wants you to stop drunk-dialing him. 

Okay, seriously, a teenage prostitute is hardly "innocent".  THey are referred to "Hustlers" for a reason.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jun 10, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > That is Jake's problem...He doesn't recognize we are talking about defending society from the negative impact normalizing homosexuality would have on it.
> ...



Which is understandable given the fact there is no big societal change. 

Gay Americans have been marrying for ten years, with no adverse effects in the jurisdictions where theyre marrying, with no adverse effects to married opposite-sex couples, and with no adverse effects to children. 

What were seeing from most on the right is the fear of change and disdain for diversity and expressions of individual liberty typical among reactionaries, where those fears are unfounded and are nothing more than partisan contrivance and demagoguery.


----------



## Slyhunter (Jun 10, 2014)

Silhouette said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > LockeJaw said:
> ...


I know you. Why are you so obsessed with a guy I've never heard of until you started obsessing over him? He's a nobody. Nobody around here has heard of the guy. What a stupid name "Milk" his momma must be a moron.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jun 10, 2014)

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> Well if it isn't Jabba the Hutt.
> 
> Why you gotta say "God bless you always" if all you're doing is talking shit about people?


All that I do is read what you people choose to write about yourself, so it being good or crap is your decision and only yours.

God bless you always!!!   

Holly


----------



## GISMYS (Jun 10, 2014)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > LockeJaw said:
> ...



THE WAGES OF SIN IS RUINED LIVES OF SHAME AND GUILT,DEATH AND HELL. your choice!


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (Jun 10, 2014)

JOSweetHeart said:


> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> > Well if it isn't Jabba the Hutt.
> ...



Looking at your photo, I gotta ask.  How can you allow yourself to look that way?  Haven't you ever heard of a gym?  Or a doctor?  Or eating healthy?


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jun 10, 2014)

CorvusRexus said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > CorvusRexus said:
> ...



1) Not one fact given.

2) Not one reason given.

3) Only insulting any people who take the Bible as a moral standard.

4) Therefore, we are dealing with a libtard in full throat.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jun 10, 2014)

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> Looking at your photo, I gotta ask.  How can you allow yourself to look that way?  Haven't you ever heard of a gym?  Or a doctor?  Or eating healthy?


I thought that I would be nice and give people more of me to love or hate, their choice.    

God bless you and them always!!!   

Holly

P.S. How can you tell what my bottom half looks like in them shots of me when you can't even see it? Oh and for the record, they were both taken on January 31, 2011.


----------



## Pop23 (Jun 10, 2014)

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> JOSweetHeart said:
> 
> 
> > Goddess_Ashtara said:
> ...



You have got to be kidding?

LMAO


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jun 10, 2014)

Silhouette said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > LockeJaw said:
> ...



Forget three and four, theyre ignorant idiocy. 

And homophobia is never a good thing, its unwarranted hatred and fear, particularly given the fact there is nothing to protect children from, and where the rule of law trumps majority rule when the majority acts in a manner offensive to the Constitution, such as denying same-sex couples access to marriage law in which theyre eligible to participate.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 10, 2014)

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> JOSweetHeart said:
> 
> 
> > Goddess_Ashtara said:
> ...


Just looking at your photo it looks like you've caught genital warts so many times, the warts turned into horns.

Have you ever stopped to think you should stop shoving your head up faggot's asses? Just a thought..


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 10, 2014)

Samson said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > LockeJaw said:
> ...



His own posts in this thread unmans your unsupported assertion, Samson.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 10, 2014)

JOSweetHeart said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > GAYS *CAN *REPRODUCE. We *do *reproduce. We ARE parents, legally and emotionally. Our children have two parents, me and my spouse. They also have a "Dunkle" (Donor Uncle). Lucky kids!
> ...




There is no need to "explain away" anything. It is a hypothesis put forward by scientists.

http://m.bbc.com/news/magazine-26089486

I've always been gay. From my earliest memories I've liked girls, not boys. What's your "explanation"?


----------



## Peach (Jun 10, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> JOSweetHeart said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



More rational than "choice" in any case.


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (Jun 10, 2014)

JOSweetHeart said:


> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> > Looking at your photo, I gotta ask.  How can you allow yourself to look that way?  Haven't you ever heard of a gym?  Or a doctor?  Or eating healthy?
> ...



I could not help but to notice the fat buildup in your face, and your horrifying double chin.  

There are just too many similarities between Jabba the Hutt and yourself for me to stay silent any longer.  Perhaps, if you were nicer to the people who do not consider themselves sexually "straight", I would be more inclined to keep to myself about how excruciatingly painful it is to look at those horrendously repulsive photographs of you.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 10, 2014)

To all the brothers here...Beware of the slut Ashtara's vajayjay...She'll make your schlong look like a rotting piece of corn on the cob.


----------



## Peach (Jun 10, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> To all the brothers here...Beware of the slut Ashtara's vajayjay...She'll make your schlong look like a rotting piece of corn on the cob.



No way! I think she is as genuine as GISMYS, an actual goddess...................


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (Jun 10, 2014)

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> JOSweetHeart said:
> 
> 
> > Goddess_Ashtara said:
> ...


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 10, 2014)

Peach said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > To all the brothers here...Beware of the slut Ashtara's vajayjay...She'll make your schlong look like a rotting piece of corn on the cob.
> ...



She was high on LSD one night & thought her propensity for spreading gonasyphillherpalAIDS was proof she was a deity. Nah Ashtara, you got a funky monkey!


----------



## Peach (Jun 10, 2014)

"Its an eminence front, an eminence front..." I wonder why that song keeps running through my mind...................


----------



## Peach (Jun 10, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > LockeJaw said:
> ...



Surely, as certain as snow in the Keys.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jun 10, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> There is no need to "explain away" anything. It is a hypothesis put forward by scientists.
> 
> BBC News - The evolutionary puzzle of homosexuality
> 
> I've always been gay. From my earliest memories I've liked girls, not boys. What's your "explanation"?


I would give you an explanation, but it isn't my explanation to give. I didn't make the rules. The Lord did. By the way, it is really big of you to admit how naive it is that you are.   



Goddess_Ashtara said:


> I could not help but to notice the fat buildup in your face, and your horrifying double chin.
> 
> There are just too many similarities between Jabba the Hutt and yourself for me to stay silent any longer.  Perhaps, if you were nicer to the people who do not consider themselves sexually "straight", I would be more inclined to keep to myself about how excruciatingly painful it is to look at those horrendously repulsive photographs of you.


Oh well. All of this is your opinion, you're entitled to it and you have a right to share it. I just have one question for you. If I am such a hideous sight in your opinion, why do you continue to have my presence at this forum on your screen? This place does have an ignore feature still, doesn't it?

God bless you two always!!!   

Holly


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (Jun 10, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> She was high on LSD one night...



Actually I haven't experienced Acid yet!  I hear such glorious things about it!  I've had numerous experiences trippin' on Shrooms, and I tripped on Nightshade a couple of times


----------



## Peach (Jun 10, 2014)

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > She was high on LSD one night...
> ...



I...I...I thought you were HIGH ON LIFE?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 10, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> JOSweetHeart said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



Nothing to explain.  Much of it is hardwiring.  I have always liked girls (I admire them more and more every year) and a brother has always liked guys.

Nothing to explain.


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (Jun 10, 2014)

JOSweetHeart said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > There is no need to "explain away" anything. It is a hypothesis put forward by scientists.
> ...



Jabba may be ugly as fuck, but you can't take him out of Return of the Jedi or it wouldn't be as good!  Same with you. You might be disgusting to look at, but I welcome your obnoxious opinions  

This place has excellent diversity, and that's a very good thing.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 10, 2014)

ashtara won't post her picture because she looks like a meth addict with anorexia...she's got a swollen belly like a starving Somalian too! Nothing to be jealous of, surely.





JOSweetHeart said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > There is no need to "explain away" anything. It is a hypothesis put forward by scientists.
> ...


----------



## Peach (Jun 10, 2014)

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> JOSweetHeart said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...


DIVERSITY? I knew you were a liberal.........infiltrating the board as a sensual Goddess. You refused to say whether you'd do Godot, that was the first clue. Nothing gets past eagle eye here. Well, a few bad checks, but they looked like honest people.............


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 10, 2014)

Peach said:


> "Its an eminence front, an eminence front..." I wonder why that song keeps running through my mind...................



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dmfXo4Lzvps]Pete Townshend - Eminence Front (live in New York) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (Jun 10, 2014)

I don't know who Godot is.  Is he hot?


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 10, 2014)

JOsweetheart, you're beautiful & have the best attitude on this whole board. Don't forget it!


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (Jun 10, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> JOsweetheart, you're beautiful & have the best attitude on this whole board. Don't forget it!









Hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 10, 2014)

You admire women like the Santa Barbara shooter...they won't give ya none. I bet you turned your brother gay. Heard your nickname in highschool was "Swordfight Starkey".




JakeStarkey said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > JOSweetHeart said:
> ...


----------



## Peach (Jun 10, 2014)

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> I don't know who Godot is.  Is he hot?



Wait and see


----------



## Mertex (Jun 10, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> You know, Jesus referred to people in derogatory terms..called some "swine" k "dogs"... You might want to go on ahead and get reaquainted with your bible if you want to act like you know what you're talking about.



I'm well acquainted with the Bible.  Jesus was using an analogy, not really calling anyone directly dog or swine.  In other words, He was saying to believers, don't waste telling someone that won't listen "The Good News".

Jesus preached love.  He commanded us to love our enemies, and here you (and others who claim to denounce homosexuality based on their interpretation of the Bible) are hating the person.   If you believe homosexuality is a sin, don't practice it, but denying people their rights because you believe their lifestyle is a sin, is totally not Christian.

Should people that have committed adultery be denied of their rights in this country?  If indeed homosexuality  is a sin, the ones that practice it will have to answer for it, not you.  But you will have to answer for your hatred and your unfairness.


----------



## GISMYS (Jun 10, 2014)

Mertex said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > You know, Jesus referred to people in derogatory terms..called some "swine" k "dogs"... You might want to go on ahead and get reaquainted with your bible if you want to act like you know what you're talking about.
> ...


========================But woe to you, scribes and Pharisees, hypocrites! For you shut up the kingdom of heaven against men; for you neither go in yourselves, nor do you allow those who are entering to go in.  14 Woe to you, scribes and Pharisees, hypocrites! For you devour widows houses, and for a pretense make long prayers. Therefore you will receive greater condemnation.[c]

15 Woe to you, scribes and Pharisees, hypocrites! For you travel land and sea to win one proselyte, and when he is won, you make him twice as much a son of hell as yourselves.
Therefore you are witnesses against yourselves that you are sons of those who murdered the prophets.  32 Fill up, then, the measure of your fathers guilt.  33 Serpents, brood of vipers! How can you escape the condemnation of hell? MATTHEW 23


----------



## Samson (Jun 10, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Links?

None.

Blather Much.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jun 10, 2014)

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> Jabba may be ugly as fuck, but you can't take him out of Return of the Jedi or it wouldn't be as good!  Same with you. You might be disgusting to look at, but I welcome your obnoxious opinions
> 
> This place has excellent diversity, and that's a very good thing.


I don't believe it is up to you what it or isn't welcome here.   



LockeJaw said:


> JOsweetheart, you're beautiful & have the best attitude on this whole board. Don't forget it!


Thank you.   

God bless you two always!!!   

Holly


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 10, 2014)

he was talking about a specific kind of person..so sorry, analogy or not...he was calling a certain type of person "swine". 


Mertex said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > You know, Jesus referred to people in derogatory terms..called some "swine" k "dogs"... You might want to go on ahead and get reaquainted with your bible if you want to act like you know what you're talking about.
> ...


----------



## Pop23 (Jun 10, 2014)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Worse is naturephobia.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 10, 2014)

JOSweetHeart said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > There is no need to "explain away" anything. It is a hypothesis put forward by scientists.
> ...



Please, give me an explanation. Where do you believe my feelings of same sex attraction came from? I did not choose these attractions, of that there is no doubt. Now, I absolutely did choose to act upon them with other consenting adults. You believe that choice, to act on these attractions,  is a sin...but that is completely irrelevant to my question. Where did the attractions themselves come from?


----------



## GISMYS (Jun 10, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> JOSweetHeart said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...


========================================================== YES!!! SICK SEXUAL PERVERSION IS DEMON INSPIRED!!! ==The "demons of Lasciviousness". Lasciviousness is all lustful and sexual forms of perverseness. Its the loss of reason to bridle ones desires and causing one to adventure into any and all forms of lustful desires. Its having no control of and living with no boundaries. Lascivious is a demon. Theyre the demons that influence and control the mind of man, causing him not to accept any and all things that are of the natural or normal. For an example, its natural and normal for a man to only want a woman, and a woman to only want a man. But with this demon inside of you, he has your mind in a sexual perverseness of confusion. Thats why, it becomes normal to you if youre a man and want to lie down with a man, and vice versa for a woman being with a woman. Now you live your life with this spirit causing you to go against nature and God, therefore reaping up the Judgement of God against you. Another perfect plan of Satan and his demons.(Rom.1: 24-32/Gal.5: 19) 

The demons use you as much as they can, getting you to commit all ungodliness before they can cause the death of your body and soul. Their primary goal is spiritual death. They want you to die in your sins, but before you do, they want to live inside of you long enough to influence others to agree with your sinful lifestyle, so that they can possess them also. These demons are the creators of Homosexuality". Its not gay, its sin, evil and surely demonic! and biblically called "sodomite". 
Hear God's word on the abomination of sexual perversion!!!===Therefore God also gave them up to uncleanness, in the lusts of their hearts, to dishonor their bodies among themselves, 25 who exchanged the truth of God for the lie, and worshiped and served the creature rather than the Creator, who is blessed forever. Amen.

26 For this reason God gave them up to vile passions. For even their women exchanged the natural use for what is against nature. 27 Likewise also the men, leaving the natural use of the woman, burned in their lust for one another, men with men committing what is shameful, and receiving in themselves the penalty of their error which was due.
knowing the righteous judgment of God, that those who practice such things are deserving of death, not only do the same but also approve of those who practice them. ROMANS 1:24;27 
YES!!! SICK SEXUAL PERVERSION IS DEMON INSPIRED!!! 
beware!!


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 10, 2014)

Mertex said:


> I'm well acquainted with the Bible.  Jesus was using an analogy, not really calling anyone directly dog or swine.  In other words, He was saying to believers, don't waste telling someone that won't listen "The Good News".
> 
> Jesus preached love.  He commanded us to love our enemies, and here you (and others who claim to denounce homosexuality based on their interpretation of the Bible) are hating the person.   If you believe homosexuality is a sin, don't practice it, but denying people their rights because you believe their lifestyle is a sin, is totally not Christian.
> 
> Should people that have committed adultery be denied of their rights in this country?  If indeed homosexuality  is a sin, the ones that practice it will have to answer for it, not you.  But you will have to answer for your hatred and your unfairness.



_For there are eunuchs who were born that way, and there are eunuchs who have been made eunuchs by others--and there are those who choose to live like eunuchs for the sake of the kingdom of heaven. The one who can accept this should accept it."_ Matthew 19:12

Never forget...Jesus had two dads.


----------



## GISMYS (Jun 10, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > I'm well acquainted with the Bible.  Jesus was using an analogy, not really calling anyone directly dog or swine.  In other words, He was saying to believers, don't waste telling someone that won't listen "The Good News".
> ...



Homosexuality involves Demonic Spirits it is not natural not the way GOD made anyone it is a demonic choice!! Seek GOD,believe and be set free!!!!===11Put on the full armor of God, so that you will be able to stand firm against the schemes of the devil. 12For our struggle is not against flesh and blood, but against the rulers, against the powers, against the world forces of this darkness, against the spiritual forces of wickedness in the heavenly places. 13Therefore, take up the full armor of God, so that you will be able to resist in the evil day, and having done everything, to stand firm. Ephesians 6:12


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (Jun 10, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> Homosexuality involves Demonic Spirits .&#8230;



Sometimes!  I have had such exciting sexual encounters while invoking the spirit of Lilith!  With men and women or both


----------



## Mertex (Jun 10, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> he was talking about a specific kind of person..so sorry, analogy or not...he was calling a certain type of person "swine".


Quote the scripture.....


----------



## Pop23 (Jun 10, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> JOSweetHeart said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



Same place as those dudes that are attracted to blow up dolls?


----------



## Silhouette (Jun 10, 2014)

Pop23 said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Please, give me an explanation. Where do you believe my feelings of same sex attraction came from? I did not choose these attractions, of that there is no doubt. Now, I absolutely did choose to act upon them with other consenting adults. You believe that choice, to act on these attractions,  is a sin...but that is completely irrelevant to my question. Where did the attractions themselves come from?
> ...



Exactly.  We're supposed to buy the false premise that gays are born that way simply because the afflicted cannot remember when they learned their conditioned sexual responses.  I guess bulimics were born that way too.  And yes, guys who get aroused around blow up dolls, certain type of lingerie, hair color, shoes, leather, whips and chains etc. etc. etc.   Let me guess Seawytch, your friends are born oriented towards arousal to whips and chains?  Necrophilia?  

The list goes on and on.  LGBTs want to be "special and apart" from other garden variety fetish behaviors.  We know why.  It sheds light on the _learned_ aspect of their sexual orientation.  Can't have that while you're manipulating the 14th through the varoius court circuits now can you?..


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 10, 2014)

I have a serious question, Seawench. 

When you figured out you were gay, what was the whole thought process that went into that? How did it start to become clear to you? Was it in stages or did it just hit you like an epiphany one day?

Yes, I am an asshole & I have been to you, as you have to me...but this is an honest question. I promise to not be rude & use your answers to be a dick. If I do that, I will leave this forum forever, that's my word.

I really want to know this, because you keep asking others why you are the way you are, and I can't help but think you haven't spent much time actually looking within yourself for that answer. I'm not trying to be a jerk. I really mean that.


----------



## Silhouette (Jun 10, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> I have a serious question, Seawench.
> 
> When you figured out you were gay, what was the whole thought process that went into that? How did it start to become clear to you? Was it in stages or did it just hit you like an epiphany one day?
> 
> ...


I think it helps to live around San Francisco.  It seems to really help people "realize they are gay".  Pretty soon LGBT activists seeking to make the whole country a macro San Francisco will help the rest of our youth in their formative years "suddenly realize they are gay"..  Already, numbers in the teen boy "gay" population of HIV positives are soaring.  From a previously steady demographic just prior to the big gay wedding push.  Must just be a coincidence..


----------



## Staidhup (Jun 10, 2014)

Interesting arguments, however, I am not worthy to pass Judgement, that belongs to God.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 10, 2014)

Mertex said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > he was talking about a specific kind of person..so sorry, analogy or not...he was calling a certain type of person "swine".
> ...



Matthew 7:6
New King James Version (NKJV)
6*Do not give what is holy to the dogs; nor cast your pearls before swine, lest they trample them under their feet, and turn and tear you in pieces.

He is obviously talking about PEOPLE. Calling them dogs and swine. What difference would it make to cast pearls infront of actuall dogs & swine, lady?


----------



## Ibentoken (Jun 10, 2014)

No special protections.  No gay marriage.


----------



## Silhouette (Jun 10, 2014)

Staidhup said:


> Interesting arguments, however, I am not worthy to pass Judgement, that belongs to God.


Well we aren't talking about passing judgment, only laws protecting social standards on behalf of the impressionable generations behind us.

If the Mayo Clinic, CDC and 300+ other studies showing homosexual fetishes are learned and can be passed on socially are true, we'd better start paying attention lest we be judged similar to Jude 1 of the Bible for failing at our post.  Our charge is to protect future generations from what most certainly is a cult and not a 'race" of people...


----------



## Silhouette (Jun 10, 2014)

Don't know why the double post


----------



## Mertex (Jun 10, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > LockeJaw said:
> ...


"Do not give dogs what is sacred; do not throw your pearls to pigs. If you do, they may trample them under their feet, and turn and tear you to pieces.


Who was He calling dogs?




> New King James Version (NKJV)
> 6*Do not give what is holy to the dogs; nor cast your pearls before swine, lest they trample them under their feet, and turn and tear you in pieces.
> 
> He is obviously talking about PEOPLE. Calling them dogs and swine. What difference would it make to cast pearls infront of actuall dogs & swine, lady?



He is saying that giving Scripture/Good News to "people who are unwilling to listen" is the same as throwing your pearls to dogs and swine.  He is making a comparison about how fruitless it is, He is not calling anyone dogs or swine.

People who have made up their minds that God does not exist would treat The Word like a dog or a pig would treat your pearls, they would not value it.

You are not able to tell me who He called dogs/swine because He didn't, you just didn't understand what you read.


----------



## GreenBean (Jun 10, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > Yup they're all a bunch of cowards. I have a question for any pro-gay normalization poster here.
> ...



AS usual *you just said a whole lot of nothing *- I recognize the words as being English, now you just need to collect your thoughts and try to band the words together into something coherent .  Why don't you start with "Polly want a Cracker"  and work from there.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 10, 2014)

Yes I can tell you who He is calling dogs & swine..*facepalm*
you just answered it yourself, the people who won't hear Christians out. Duh..

I'm pretty sure Jesus would agree that you are a ditz.


----------



## GreenBean (Jun 10, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> How about I offer to buy the site and kick your bitch ass off for life?[/B]



Jake -get real - you can barely afford the bus fare to the local soup kitchen - who you think youre kidding bitch!


----------



## Slyhunter (Jun 10, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> JOSweetHeart said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



Genetic Defect.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jun 10, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> Please, give me an explanation. Where do you believe my feelings of same sex attraction came from? I did not choose these attractions, of that there is no doubt. Now, I absolutely did choose to act upon them with other consenting adults. You believe that choice, to act on these attractions,  is a sin...but that is completely irrelevant to my question. Where did the attractions themselves come from?


Well they weren't given to you, so where else did they come from but yourself?

God bless you always!!!   

Holly


----------



## Pop23 (Jun 10, 2014)

Silhouette said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



Anyone can make the case they were born this way or that way. Problem is you have to take their word for it. Murderers have claimed it, polygamists, nymphos and the list goes on and on. 

Blacks were born that way, people of different nationalities were born that way, genders were born that way. None of which we have to take their word for, one can easily tell from looks or documentation.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 10, 2014)

JOSweetHeart said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Please, give me an explanation. Where do you believe my feelings of same sex attraction came from? I did not choose these attractions, of that there is no doubt. Now, I absolutely did choose to act upon them with other consenting adults. You believe that choice, to act on these attractions,  is a sin...but that is completely irrelevant to my question. Where did the attractions themselves come from?
> ...


Damn good answer Holly!


----------



## GreenBean (Jun 10, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> I have a serious question, Seawench.
> 
> When you figured out you were gay, what was the whole thought process that went into that? How did it start to become clear to you? Was it in stages or did it just hit you like an epiphany one day?
> 
> ...



I've offerred her psychological services in the past, even offerred to refer her to a friend whose expertise is in conversion therapy - she runs and hides every time .  My hypothesis is she has deep seated probably pre-pubescent trauma.  Early childhood trauma such as what I suspect, can have a profoundly devastating effect upon an individuals future devlopment,and Seawytch is living eveidence of this.  Some people appear somewhat asymptomatic while others can be emotionally incapacitated to varying degrees, up to and including sexual dysphoria a/k/a Homosexuality.

Deep down inside that wretched excuse for a soul [the inner psyche of the Seawytch] - there is a real women yearning to be set free of mental disease and her debilitating sexual dysphoria -deep down she wants to be a real person -not the pervert she has become.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 10, 2014)

most of the time when people I disagree with call me an asshole for my beliefs, I tell um "Life experience made me this way"...I don't try to scapegoat my parents or biology, genetics...nope, I own up to my asshole-ism and take responsibility. Seems gays can't do that, it's always gotta be someone or something else's fault.

Drama queens, that's all they are. 



Pop23 said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...


----------



## Peach (Jun 10, 2014)

Without all due respect, I knew I was attracted to boys by age 5, thought one was "cute", did not think of sex, yet liked being around him. A different feeling than for my female friends. SeaWytch has posted her attractions to females has likewise always been with her. If you cannot accept it is inborn, try to understand WHATEVER the cause, it begins early in life. Think of when YOU first knew you "liked" the opposite gender in a manner different from liking just friends.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jun 10, 2014)

Peach said:


> Without all due respect, I knew I was attracted to boys by age 5, thought one was "cute", did not think of sex, yet liked being around him. A different feeling than for my female friends. SeaWytch has posted her attractions to females has likewise always been with her. If you cannot accept it is inborn, try to understand WHATEVER the cause, it begins early in life. Think of when YOU first knew you "liked" the opposite gender in a manner different from liking just friends.



Lol, Peach, your personal experience does not prove the same for everyone, ya know?

The Masters and Johnson research I recall showed that about 30% of the population was above average in sexual appetite and behavior. Of that 30%, about 10% was bisexual, and that group was constantly shifting their preferences through the years.

So a person who considered themselves heterosexual one year, but having an affair with other people, might fall into a relationship with a woman the next yearand think of herself as a lesbian. etc.

No one is fixed to only one attraction, same sex attraction,  among these bisexuals except for a very slim 2% of the population.


----------



## Peach (Jun 10, 2014)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > Without all due respect, I knew I was attracted to boys by age 5, thought one was "cute", did not think of sex, yet liked being around him. A different feeling than for my female friends. SeaWytch has posted her attractions to females has likewise always been with her. If you cannot accept it is inborn, try to understand WHATEVER the cause, it begins early in life. Think of when YOU first knew you "liked" the opposite gender in a manner different from liking just friends.
> ...


I think that correct, I had a relative with mostly opposite gender relationships, a few same gender. I am pointing out, most, not all know their orientation early in life. It was never a choice, perhaps for you, not for me.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jun 10, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> JOSweetHeart said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...


Thank you.   

God bless you always!!!   

Holly


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jun 10, 2014)

Everyone is entitled to the protections of the United States Constitution.

I do not care if same sex couples want to get married as long as churches aren't forced to perform marriage ceremonies, but I have a sneaky suspicion that many same sex couples will sue churches because they won't perform a marriage ceremony and eventually, win in a court of law because the courts will see it as discrimination.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 10, 2014)

​


Peach said:


> Without all due respect, I knew I was attracted to boys by age 5, thought one was "cute", did not think of sex, yet liked being around him. A different feeling than for my female friends. SeaWytch has posted her attractions to females has likewise always been with her. If you cannot accept it is inborn, try to understand WHATEVER the cause, it begins early in life. Think of when YOU first knew you "liked" the opposite gender in a manner different from liking just friends.



no you don't, you hardly remember being 5, let alone sexual attraction. And if you do, that is normal. Men & women make babies, men & men & women & women don't. It's wrong, period. But much like my cousin with cerebral palsy, we have to treat gays as humans & give them rights. We should never give them rule.

Barney Fwank is an example of this fact...


----------



## Silhouette (Jun 10, 2014)

CrazedScotsman said:


> Everyone is entitled to the protections of the United States Constitution.
> 
> I do not care if same sex couples want to get married as long as churches aren't forced to perform marriage ceremonies, but I have a sneaky suspicion that many same sex couples will sue churches because they won't perform a marriage ceremony and eventually, win in a court of law because the courts will see it as discrimination.



Not if you change the false premise from "race" to the accurate premise of "behavior" in a court of law.  

That changes EVERYTHING...  http://www.usmessageboard.com/curre...wins-gay-legal-challenges-simple-as-that.html


----------



## skye (Jun 10, 2014)

look if they are not in my face.....what's the problem?

don't ask don't tell do not talk about ...it.....that's it.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 10, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> Yes I can tell you who He is calling dogs & swine..*facepalm*
> you just answered it yourself, the people who won't hear Christians out. Duh..
> 
> I'm pretty sure Jesus would agree that you are a ditz.



No, He is not doing that.  You're mistaken.  He is comparing their actions to those of dogs and swine with your valuables....geez, no wonder some of you are so damn uptight....you can't read or comprehend the Bible, and then you try to use it to defend your arguments.

I guess we know who the ditz is.


----------



## Peach (Jun 10, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> ​
> 
> 
> Peach said:
> ...



I do have memories of that age, primarily because my father was stationed at Norfolk, VA, where I began school, soon after my mother's mother died. Daddy was brought in from a cruise to the Med. Thus, one year has many memories. I remember my first grade teacher's name, not 2nd not 3rd. Fourth grade we came to Florida, again strong memories of the first year here.  Such are memories, certain events make certain periods more vivid.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 10, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Laugh all you want; no one will even notice.
> ...




How old are you anyway?  12?

Your debating just went down the drain with your fantasy role-playing....


----------



## skye (Jun 10, 2014)

and I will say


I am happy I am a woman ....had I been a man and had  to deal with women????????????OMG HAVE MERCY LOL  poor men  I do understand that some men do not like women.

so...yes I like men minds better than women minds (apart for a few  exceptions )


----------



## Peach (Jun 10, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> ​
> 
> 
> Peach said:
> ...



You have a better recollection of Frank than I; I remember a crooked/indulgent Democrat by the name of Edward King, VERY well. The Republican candidate's son was my class at Harvard, wanted & worked for him. King was so offensive one cannot forget him; $1000 dinners with his cronies in Boston's finest restaurants, REGULARLY. Did not get renominated.


----------



## skye (Jun 10, 2014)

had I been a man in this life I had been a homosexual because I  have a big problem dealing with women.


LOL 


what?


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 10, 2014)

Mertex said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > Yes I can tell you who He is calling dogs & swine..*facepalm*
> ...



Yeah..you. The actions are the main issue no doubt...I will give you that. But those actions require someone Or something to make them actual Actions. Actions don't exist outside of a SOMEONE or SOMETHING to perform them. So once again, you are wrong.
You can ad-hominem until you are blue in the face, I  right and you are wrong.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 10, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > LockeJaw said:
> ...



People can behave like dogs, that doesn't make them dogs.  

Do you believe that Jesus would call someone that He wants to take to heaven to live with Him forever a dog?  If you do, then you really don't know Jesus.

1st Tim 2:4
*who wants all people to be saved* and to come to a knowledge of the truth.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 10, 2014)

you poor unstable creature.. 


Mertex said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


----------



## Mertex (Jun 10, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> you poor unstable creature..
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> ...




I'm not the one that is unstable....you're the one that is playing "what if" games.


----------



## skye (Jun 10, 2014)

i feel sorry for men

i do really LOL

have to deal with women and their hysterics....LOL

joking my sweets ...joking


----------



## Peach (Jun 10, 2014)

skye said:


> had I been a man in this life I had been a homosexual because I  have a big problem dealing with women.
> 
> 
> LOL
> ...



I would not want to be male for different reasons; too much pressure to be "STRONG, SILENT, DON'T CRY, BE TOUGH, LOOK MANLY, etc" I understand why the male suicide rate is higher. Immense pressure on men; Orwell touches on that in one of his essays on the Depression in Europe. It seemed unfair when I first read it, but now I see the truth; it was easier in his view for a woman to survive, "attach herself to a man". Young men like he went from town to town hoping for a few hours of work for food, sleep in a barn, or a small amount of money.


----------



## skye (Jun 10, 2014)

Peach said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > had I been a man in this life I had been a homosexual because I  have a big problem dealing with women.
> ...






Nothing doing thou....I love men ...as a female I am... I love strength  and  muscle my darlinks.... no bullshit no hysterics.... no hormones ....heaven forbid if I had to deal with females.....do not have the patience............... I pity men


truth hurts...so be it.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 10, 2014)

ain't that something? So you're God now, you know what HE is thinking? Who are you to say God cannot love yet admonish his creation?

I think you need to rethink your approach. Jesus clearly called those who are unwilling to hear his message swine & dogs. There's no debate there. You want to pretend Jesus is all love. Nope, he has anger & disgust. According to the bible he was both fully human & God. He whipped the crap out of people turning his temple into a den of tax collection, thievery, and unrighteous dealings. You fail, if you believe in Jesus, you better stop trying to rework Jesus in the image you want to see.  


Mertex said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


----------



## Peach (Jun 10, 2014)

skye said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...


But if the man cannot be strong for any of many reasons, what is his worth then? women are still ALLOWED to be weak, cry, vulnerable.....you & i got LUCKY in some ways. Sure, women have trouble with the "glass ceiling". Men have to run into brick walls.


----------



## skye (Jun 10, 2014)

do not blame homosexuals ^^^^^


women are difficult creatures sometimes.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 11, 2014)

Peach.. It is how we men are supposed to be. We fight because we are built physically stronger than women, women raise children, because they were built to be the nuturer.

Both are just as important & equal respect.

You make excuses for those who wish to destroy the foundations of humanity & society.

If you're a "Christian"..you're going to have to answer to the Almighty for that. I suggest you fight against the peer pressure. The bible says Christians will be HATED by the world, no matter what translation...if you are a Christian, stop seeking the worlds approval. 

Don't tell me you're not, because we both know that is not true.


----------



## Mr. H. (Jun 11, 2014)

Homosexual love is a spark in the heart. 

Much the same as the spark I felt when I first laid eyes on Mrs. H. 40 years ago. 

Live and let love. 

But... don't you EVER shove your Queer prancing naked agenda down MY throat or the throats of my children. For that, I hate you fuckers.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 11, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> ain't that something? So you're God now, you know what HE is thinking? Who are you to say God cannot love yet admonish his creation?
> 
> I think you need to rethink your approach. Jesus clearly called those who are unwilling to hear his message swine & dogs. There's no debate there. You want to pretend Jesus is all love. Nope, he has anger & disgust. According to the bible he was both fully human & God. He whipped the crap out of people turning his temple into a den of tax collection, thievery, and unrighteous dealings. You fail, if you believe in Jesus, you better stop trying to rework Jesus in the image you want to see.
> 
> ...




If there is no debate it is because you choose to hold on to your lies and do not accept the truth.

Jesus didn't beat the crap out of anybody.  He drove them out of the temple and overturned their tables.  The Bible doesn't say anything about Him beating the crap out of anybody.
Find a scripture that says that....I'll wait.

Matthew 21:
12 Jesus entered the temple area and drove out all who were buying and selling there. He overturned the tables of the money changers and the benches of those selling doves. 13 "It is written," he said to them, " 'My house will be called a house of prayer,' but you are making it a 'den of robbers.' " 

The Bible does say that anybody that adds or takes from His word will face the consequences he has outlined.  If I were you, I would quit making up stuff and claiming it is in the Bible.

*Revelation 22:
18I testify to everyone who hears the words of the prophecy of this book: if anyone adds to them, God will add to him the plagues which are written in this book; 19and if anyone takes away from the words of the book of this prophecy, God will take away his part from the tree of life and from the holy city, which are written in this book. 
*


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 11, 2014)

Smh... Mertex, you're probably a nice woman & I will leave it at that.

You know you need someone or something in order for an action to take place. 

That's all I have to say for now.

It's my birthday, and Ive spent too much time on here already.

You have a good night; alright?


----------



## Mertex (Jun 11, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> Smh... Mertex, you're probably a nice woman & I will leave it at that.
> 
> You know you need someone or something in order for an action to take place.
> 
> ...




I guess you couldn't find a scripture to back up your statements.

Happy Birthday.....and have a good night, yourself.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 11, 2014)

I promise to I will beback for more...I'm just busy. Thanks for the birthday well wishes. 
have a great night.


Mertex said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > Smh... Mertex, you're probably a nice woman & I will leave it at that.
> ...


----------



## Godboy (Jun 11, 2014)

I fully support gay rights, and I don't think they should be treated differently, as long as they behave the same. Those weirdos in the flamboyant overly sexualized outfits at the gay pride parades don't deserve to get beat up, but I sure as fuck hope they don't expect me to NOT mock them. They are not doing the gay community any favors with that nonsense.

Super femmy gay people are fucking annoying. For the love of god, could we spread the word, that shit has to go. The stupid voice and the over-the-top acting and odd poses and mannerisms, all that shit is super gay, and I mean gay in the bad way. Those gay people are smackable, if only because they are soooo fucking cookie cutter. Its as annoying as watching a young white kid talk like hes black. CORNY!

Normal gay people are cool with me. Don't get me wrong, the idea of kissing a man or putting my dick inside a mans butt is fucking sick, but whatever. What can I say, some people are into some twisted shit, but who am I to judge? They can butt fuck till the cows come home, I don't have a problem with it.

Ive got no beef with the gay community. To be honest, the people who annoy me most are people who hate gay people. What the fuck is that about? I can understand hating the weirdo flamboyant gay people, because they are fucking stupid and lame, but not the normal gay people. The normal ones haven't done anything wrong. Leave normal gay people alone, and quit trying to stop them from getting married.

I will judge behavior all day long, and I will be harsh about it, but I wont ever judge anyones sexual preference or skin color.


THAT is what I think about gay people.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 11, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> I have a serious question, Seawench.
> 
> When you figured out you were gay, what was the whole thought process that went into that? How did it start to become clear to you? Was it in stages or did it just hit you like an epiphany one day?
> 
> ...



I'm not asking others why I'm gay. I know why, I was born gay. I'm asking them to explain where _they _think it comes from. 

I admitted to myself that I was gay by age 14. I had crushes on other girls from my first memories. In kindergarten, I had such a bad crush on a girl in my class, that I actually went to Catechism because she did. My family isn't Catholic. 

If you weren't trying to be a dick or a jerk, why use Seawench? That's not my screen name.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 11, 2014)

JOSweetHeart said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Please, give me an explanation. Where do you believe my feelings of same sex attraction came from? I did not choose these attractions, of that there is no doubt. Now, I absolutely did choose to act upon them with other consenting adults. You believe that choice, to act on these attractions,  is a sin...but that is completely irrelevant to my question. Where did the attractions themselves come from?
> ...



No Holly, I didn't make myself attracted to other women. Do you think you could *make *yourself attracted to members of the same sex?


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 11, 2014)

Peach said:


> Without all due respect, I knew I was attracted to boys by age 5, thought one was "cute", did not think of sex, yet liked being around him. A different feeling than for my female friends. SeaWytch has posted her attractions to females has likewise always been with her. If you cannot accept it is inborn, try to understand WHATEVER the cause, it begins early in life. Think of when YOU first knew you "liked" the opposite gender in a manner different from liking just friends.



Yup...it was about age 5 that I knew I was different. I wanted to be Captain Kirk when we played Star Trek on the merry go round...because Kirk always got the girl.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 11, 2014)

CrazedScotsman said:


> Everyone is entitled to the protections of the United States Constitution.
> 
> I do not care if same sex couples want to get married as long as churches aren't forced to perform marriage ceremonies, but I have a sneaky suspicion that many same sex couples will sue churches because they won't perform a marriage ceremony and eventually, win in a court of law because the courts will see it as discrimination.



Even if some couples try to sue, and that would be stupid, they will never win. No church or religious leader will ever be forced, by the government, to perform a marriage ceremony against the tenants of their faith. Churches are _allowed _to discriminate, legally.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 11, 2014)

Peach said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



The only thing I envy men for is their ability to pee with their pants still on.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 11, 2014)

Mr. H. said:


> Homosexual love is a spark in the heart.
> 
> Much the same as the spark I felt when I first laid eyes on Mrs. H. 40 years ago.
> 
> ...



How does one "shove an agenda" down your throat?


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 11, 2014)

I Know My 9-Year-Old Son's 'Type': Pretty Boys With Dark Hair


----------



## Peach (Jun 11, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > Without all due respect, I knew I was attracted to boys by age 5, thought one was "cute", did not think of sex, yet liked being around him. A different feeling than for my female friends. SeaWytch has posted her attractions to females has likewise always been with her. If you cannot accept it is inborn, try to understand WHATEVER the cause, it begins early in life. Think of when YOU first knew you "liked" the opposite gender in a manner different from liking just friends.
> ...



I of course accept the "premise" orientation is natural. As are other variances with humans. Nor have I known murderers to claim murder was "natural" for them; most that admit to the crimes blame victims, upbringing, others that hurt them, and........fate. Many just deny culpability of course. The comparison reeks in any event. Why I prefer strawberries to blueberries in yet another aspect of *me*. I know that human rights for gay humans threatens no one. Nor are gay humans any more or less likely to desire sex with "children"*, than others in the same culture and society.

*The definition of CHILD continues to be altered in terms of consent to sexual relations. As humans mature at ever younger ages, the age of consent in the US trends upward. A lost cause we should address.


----------



## Slyhunter (Jun 11, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> CrazedScotsman said:
> 
> 
> > Everyone is entitled to the protections of the United States Constitution.
> ...



Yet they make bakers violate the tenants of their faith and make homo cakes.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 11, 2014)

Slyhunter said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > CrazedScotsman said:
> ...



Bakers are not religious leaders and bakeries are not tax exempt churches. When you agree to do business in the public sphere, you agree to obey the laws of the locality. Some localities protect gays just like they protect blacks and Christians in Public Accommodation.


----------



## Peach (Jun 11, 2014)

Slyhunter said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > CrazedScotsman said:
> ...


No, serve the public as licensed, and set forth in applicable laws (.)


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 11, 2014)

Slyhunter said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > CrazedScotsman said:
> ...



Yup..  You have a religion.  Your bakery is a public accomedation and doesn't.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 11, 2014)

My bad. Just a habit, I didn't notice it until you brought it to my attention. 
I believe you when you say you think you were born gay. Just find it odd to have sexual desires in kindergarten. Granted, I had mini crushes around that age myself, My mother claims I flirted with women as a baby, batting my eyes..I don't remember that. Most of my very early childhood that I remember clearly though, I was mean to little girls & considered them annoying, wanted no part of them. I'd say around 10-11, I changed and wanted girlfriends. Ever since then, Ive always loved females.

My older brother also was good for keeping Playboy magazines & perhaps looking at those at a young age caused me to "like" women earlier than most of the kids I grew up with. 

My dad had naked lady posters in his workshop also, I was rarely allowed in there, but every time I had a friend over, I would show them & we would laugh at the pictures.



Seawytch said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > I have a serious question, Seawench.
> ...


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 11, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > I have a serious question, Seawench.
> ...


[/QUOTE]


LockeJaw said:


> My bad. Just a habit, I didn't notice it until you brought it to my attention.
> I believe you when you say you think you were born gay. Just find it odd to have sexual desires in kindergarten. Granted, I had mini crushes around that age myself, My mother claims I flirted with women as a baby, batting my eyes..I don't remember that. Most of my very early childhood that I remember clearly though, I was mean to little girls & considered them annoying, wanted no part of them. I'd say around 10-11, I changed and wanted girlfriends. Ever since then, Ive always loved females.
> 
> My older brother also was good for keeping Playboy magazines & perhaps looking at those at a young age caused me to "like" women earlier than most of the kids I grew up with.
> ...



They weren't sexual feelings, they were just feelings. Sex wasn't even a consideration until 12 or 13.

No, looking at pictures doesn't cause you to like something. You either do or you don't.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 11, 2014)

Did you purposely forget to post the part before that verse that says he made himself a whip before going and overturning the tables & driving the merchants out? I'm not changing his word...I am assuming Jesus made the whip for a reason.





Mertex said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > ain't that something? So you're God now, you know what HE is thinking? Who are you to say God cannot love yet admonish his creation?
> ...


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 11, 2014)

(1) Lockejaw acts like a child who can't take what he attempts to dish out.

(2) If he were would send $150,000 to the charity of my choice and we can receive proof by an escrow administrator that it had been delivered with no strings attached, I would agree to CK having me leave the Board for a year.



Mertex said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


----------



## Peach (Jun 11, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> (1) Lockejaw is a child who can't take what he attempts to dish out.
> 
> (2) If he would send $150,000 to the charity of my choice and we can receive proof my an escrow administrator that it had been delivered with no strings attached, I would agree to CK having me leave the Board for a year.
> 
> ...



Begin with an insult, then agree to accept a payoff?


----------



## Slyhunter (Jun 11, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...


The first amendment isn't just for Churches and clergy, it's for everyone!


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 11, 2014)

Starkey, this site only seems to have a goal of $100 USD in donations a month, why would I spend that much when this site probably doesn't cost a smidgen of 150 grand?


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 11, 2014)

Slyhunter said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...



Your free exercise of religion is not infringed upon. You can still freely exercise your religion all over the place. What you cannot do, if you do business in the public sphere and agree to the rules of the locality in which you do business, is *discriminate*. The Civil Rights Act says you can't discriminate in public accommodation based on race, color, religion, or national origin. That's been expanded to include things like gender and age. In some localities, that includes the gheys.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 11, 2014)

A Unique Religious Exemption From Antidiscrimination Laws in the Case of Gays? Putting the Call for Exemptions for Those Who Discriminate Against Married or Marrying Gays in Context


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 11, 2014)

I can go along with that, SeaWytch. When I was looking at those pictures though it was out of curiosity & amusement than anything else the way I remember it. 


Seawytch said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > LockeJaw said:
> ...





LockeJaw said:


> My bad. Just a habit, I didn't notice it until you brought it to my attention.
> I believe you when you say you think you were born gay. Just find it odd to have sexual desires in kindergarten. Granted, I had mini crushes around that age myself, My mother claims I flirted with women as a baby, batting my eyes..I don't remember that. Most of my very early childhood that I remember clearly though, I was mean to little girls & considered them annoying, wanted no part of them. I'd say around 10-11, I changed and wanted girlfriends. Ever since then, Ive always loved females.
> 
> My older brother also was good for keeping Playboy magazines & perhaps looking at those at a young age caused me to "like" women earlier than most of the kids I grew up with.
> ...



They weren't sexual feelings, they were just feelings. Sex wasn't even a consideration until 12 or 13.

No, looking at pictures doesn't cause you to like something. You either do or you don't.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 11, 2014)

Yeah, and everybody reads Playboy for the articles. I actually did when I was a kid, read playboy for the articles. They always had the best interviews. 

Looking back at my youth, I don't know how everyone around me didn't know I was gay. People see what they want to see I guess.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 11, 2014)

Does anyone actually pronounce "gay" as "g-hey"? I see it typed that way all over this site...where does that come from?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 11, 2014)

John 2:15, to which you refer, is the only evidence in the NT that Jesus made a scourge, while other accounts agree that Jesus drove the moneylenders from the Temple. One can reasonably discount "the whip" as scripture because it can't be corroborated.



LockeJaw said:


> Did you purposely forget to post the part before that verse that says he made himself a whip before going and overturning the tables & driving the merchants out? I'm not changing his word...I am assuming Jesus made the whip for a reason.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Peach (Jun 11, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> Yeah, and everybody reads Playboy for the articles. I actually did when I was a kid, read playboy for the articles. They always had the best interviews.
> 
> Looking back at my youth, I don't know how everyone around me didn't know I was gay. People see what they want to see I guess.



I read Valley of the Dolls at age 7, Myra Breckenridge at age 10. Both snuck of parents' dresser draws....oh, and Created, The Destroyer. The sex was interesting, but nothing I would consider for me, until 11 or 12. CONSIDER, not actually do those things. Oddly, much later, my daddy was proud of my early reading ability.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 11, 2014)

No one can't because it's still in there. Sorry JAke, try again.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 11, 2014)

An excellent description of your self-loathing, Lj



LockeJaw said:


> you poor unstable creature.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 11, 2014)

An excellent example below of your confused ranting



LockeJaw said:


> No one can't because it's still in there. Sorry JAke, try again.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 11, 2014)

Lj is apparently a biblical literalist, which is the road to confusion and eventually apostasy.  The Lord still loves the lost and may bring them home if He wishes.  There is hope for you, Lj.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 11, 2014)

Peach said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, and everybody reads Playboy for the articles. I actually did when I was a kid, read playboy for the articles. They always had the best interviews.
> ...



I hear ya. I was reading stuff I probably shouldn't have been. Heck, just the romance novels were steamy enough. No TV and living in the boonies means you read everything in sight.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 11, 2014)

Peach said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, and everybody reads Playboy for the articles. I actually did when I was a kid, read playboy for the articles. They always had the best interviews.
> ...



I was a little bookworm myself. Literally spent any time I could in a library. But I wAsn't reading books with sex in them. At 7-8, I wanted to be a paleonTologist...so most of what I read was about dinosaurs & other prehistoric  animals. And guns. I knew if I was going to the Congo to find Mokele M'bembe, I had to have guns. Lol


----------



## GreenBean (Jun 11, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> *Blah Blah Blah*



Joe , you completely screwed up that post - the quotes are all fucked up and completely out of context.  I guess it's hard to concentrate while your foaming at the mouth ....

Anyway ... you got the last part right ,so far as the quotes go anyway ....




> Kennedy wasn't telling me how to live my life or preaching to me about Family values while helping a big corporation fuck me over.



Oh yeah - Good old JFK , the Irish Mobster - LMAO -  the Cuban Missile Crisis, the Bay of Pigs, Got us into Vietnam,  I guess you could thank him for our 211,000 + killed or wounded in Vietnam .  The only good thing about JFK was his Civil Rights record, but he certainly never tried to equate the rights of the African American with the mentally disturbed homosexuals, tranvestites, pedophiles and LGBT mixed bag of nuts. 




> And frankly, Clinton could stick as many cigars as he wanted, as long as we could have his awesome economy back.



To get back the economy of the Clinton Era [or Error] you'd have to reimplement the policies of Reaganomics from the two administrations that preceded him .  And so far as sticking as many Cigars as he wanted ...CLinton was a Misogynist and an abuser of women - far beyond the Monica Lewinsky BS - yet you half wit Mother Fuckers who run around calling yourselves "Liberals" turn a blind eye to that -he was the biggest low life piece of shit scumbag pussball sexist who ever occupied the oval office [or is that orifice] - but then again being married to wicked witch of wonkerville I can honestly say some of his issues are somewhat understandable.


----------



## Peach (Jun 11, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



My mother read HISTORICAL ROMANCES; the others were obviously forbidden, they were HIDDEN. Thus, my interest. I read some Victoria Holt, and Dorothy Eden, they were ok. But romance wasn't as interesting as Buckley & Vidal for "serious reading". Portnoy's Complaint was picked up at my grandparent's home, my only grandmother, after age 5, saw me reading it, told me to read the old newspapers, or go outside to the nursery. She went back to her crossword puzzles.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 11, 2014)

Ot really religous Jake, I grew up in a Christian home & attended church every day they had services until 12 years old. And my mother to this day tells me everything can be solved by reading the bible & quotes it to me when she calls.

Anyway, how is saying that the whip part of the story wasn't removed and is still in there have to do with being a bible literalist.

You try too hard & fail every time.


----------



## GreenBean (Jun 11, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



Hmmm.... interesting.... living in the boonies .... let see know ... tell me Seawytch - where you came from *did Cousins breed  with each other *- how about brothers and sisters, was that a common thing ?   You know how they say in some of these small towns everybody is kin to most everyone else - not trying to get personal or nothing like that - just  working up a psychological profile ... ya know for future use .


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 11, 2014)

Props to Green Bean for not being a JFK worshipper. It always annoys me that you can't have a real discussion about his presidency without people being offended, just because he was assassinated. 

My parents won't have it. The dude was a borderline fascist & war monger.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 11, 2014)

Also unlike the lie that Prescott Bush was a supporter of Nazis...JFK's dad really WAS a fan of the Nazis.


----------



## Peach (Jun 11, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> Also unlike the lie that Prescott Bush was a supporter of Nazis...JFK's dad really WAS a fan of the Nazis.



Prescott Bush did conduct business with Germany, until it was no longer legal As did Joe Kennedy; as neither had psychic powers, neither knew the entire situation in Nazi Germany. Both George H. W. Bush & John F. Kennedy served honorably in WWII.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 11, 2014)

Peach said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > Also unlike the lie that Prescott Bush was a supporter of Nazis...JFK's dad really WAS a fan of the Nazis.
> ...


How JFK secretly ADMIRED Hitler: Explosive book reveals former President's praise for the Nazis as he travelled through Germany before Second World War | Mail Online


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (Jun 11, 2014)

When I was a child I used *love* reading my grandparents' collection of "Mysteries of the Unknown" books. They were these big black books with shiny, reflective lettering & artwork, epic high quality images, and very thorough non-biased research into a great many occult related topics. My family actually felt uneasy about keeping those "black illuminati books" so they eventually gave me their collection.  I still have all 33 of them


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 11, 2014)

No wonder you're so effed up in the head...
To be fair though, In middle school I had a friend whose mom was a Wiccan, and I read some stuff on that crap too. Bunch of malarkey that didn't make sense at all.


----------



## Peach (Jun 11, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > LockeJaw said:
> ...



I have not read this, but found an objective site. Yes, I stand corrected, Kennedy did sympathize with Hitler, until......England entered the war, he was forced to resign from his post as Ambassador, and was proved wrong. His son Joseph Jr. died early in WWII. Joe Kennedy had a "few" Jewish friends. JFK being a Nazi sympathizer is hogwash. Joe Kennedy also had an English friend while at the Court Sf st. James, who despised Catholics. 

Joe Kennedy: Not a Bootlegger or a Nazi, But a Hardcore Non-Interventionist - Reason.com

Prescott Bush's ties to Nazi Germany remained through a Nazi businessman named Fritz Thyssen until 1942.

This link is slanted against Prescott Bush, but reflect more reasoned opinion within:

How Bush's grandfather helped Hitler's rise to power | World news | The Guardian

Of the two, Joe Kennedy is known to be anti-Semitic, less is known of Prescott Bush. No doubt as a prominent resident of the privileged class in Maine, he had no affinity for Jews in the US.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 11, 2014)

Ashtara, you probably know some wiccans...I wasn't raised to bad mouth people in their own homes so I never asked, maybe you know...

What the hell is that raunchy smelling incense they all seem to burn in their homes seemingly 24/7? It's hard to describe, but if you've smelled it before you probably know what I am talking about.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 11, 2014)

I would guess that everyone that wasn't Jewish was a little anti-Semitic & racist back in those days. Just how people were. Not to the point that Hitler was ofcourse, but still anti-Semitic or prejudiced against Jews.


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (Jun 11, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> Ashtara, you probably know some wiccans...I wasn't raised to bad mouth people in their own homes so I never asked, maybe you know...
> 
> What the hell is that raunchy smelling incense they all seem to burn in their homes seemingly 24/7? It's hard to describe, but if you've smelled it before you probably know what I am talking about.



Dude there are so many different types of incense.  Nag champa is one of the more common ones sold in the U.S. so maybe that's the one.  Its more likely to have been Sage, in attempt to keep "evil spirits/ negativity/ the dark side" away.  

Personally I like my dark side so I only have limited use for Wiccan culture.  I respect it though.


----------



## Peach (Jun 11, 2014)

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> When I was a child I used *love* reading my grandparents' collection of "Mysteries of the Unknown" books. They were these big black books with shiny, reflective lettering & artwork, epic high quality images, and very thorough non-biased research into a great many occult related topics. My family actually felt uneasy about keeping those "black illuminati books" so they eventually gave me their collection.  I still have all 33 of them



To each her own, always. I read some occult material, found natural disasters a more interesting read. Aleister Crowley could not compare with the Galveston 1900 storm, San Francisco, 1906, or Krakatoa.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 11, 2014)

Probably was sage. It stinks, and it drove THIS evil spirit away from their home several times.

Holy shit! Wicca is REAL!


----------



## Peach (Jun 11, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> I would guess that everyone that wasn't Jewish was a little anti-Semitic & racist back in those days. Just how people were. Not to the point that Hitler was ofcourse, but still anti-Semitic or prejudiced against Jews.



History shows many in the US were yes. In particular, those of the Boston Brahmin, and even more frequently, those ASPIRING to be same.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jun 11, 2014)

Peach said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > I would guess that everyone that wasn't Jewish was a little anti-Semitic & racist back in those days. Just how people were. Not to the point that Hitler was ofcourse, but still anti-Semitic or prejudiced against Jews.
> ...



But not Southern evangelicals and fundamentalists who have always regarded them as God's Chosen People and could sympathize with their persecution as most fundamentalists and evangelicals went through that shit in Europe too.


----------



## Peach (Jun 11, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> Probably was sage. It stinks, and it drove THIS evil spirit away from their home several times.
> 
> Holy shit! Wicca is REAL!



Clary sage is relaxing, and I'm not a Wiccan, as you know.


----------



## CorvusRexus (Jun 11, 2014)

Because this thread is completely derailed, I'll try to bring it back on topic. 

Gays, as people, should not be hated or reviled and should have the ability to marry if they so wish it, but churches/priests/pastors have a right to refuse them, based on the fact they are specifically affiliated with a religion. However, gays should not be allowed to push their culture on others.

There, gays can marry and still not gay-ify everybody else, as some of you seem to be concerned about.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 11, 2014)

Peach said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > Probably was sage. It stinks, and it drove THIS evil spirit away from their home several times.
> ...



Something must be wrong with me then, Ive never felt anything from smelling incense but that I didn't want to smell it. I mean, we got potpourri sprays now...people need to get with the times...


----------



## CorvusRexus (Jun 11, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > LockeJaw said:
> ...



I love the smell of incense that Catholics use in certain Masses. No idea what it is though.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 11, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> Ot really religous Jake, I grew up in a Christian home & attended church every day they had services until 12 years old. And my mother to this day tells me everything can be solved by reading the bible & quotes it to me when she calls.  Anyway, how is saying that the whip part of the story wasn't removed and is still in there have to do with being a bible literalist.  You try too hard & fail every time.



Thank you for showing respect to your mother.

A literalist believes the Word is unalterable.  To you, if one writer says the scourge was there, well, hallelujah.  _Biblical literalism (also called Biblicism or Biblical fundamentalism) is the interpretation or translation of the explicit and primary sense of words in the Bible_.  Biblical literalism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I am glad  you go to church, which I have missed on Sunday a total of 27 times since I was twelve (I have kept a diary since I was 10) because of illness or military duty.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jun 11, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> No Holly, I didn't make myself attracted to other women. Do you think you could *make *yourself attracted to members of the same sex?


No and the reason why I couldn't is because I believe that doing such a thing is against the word of the Lord, therefore it is wrong.

God bless you always!!!   

Holly


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 11, 2014)

CorvusRexus said:


> Because this thread is completely derailed, I'll try to bring it back on topic.
> 
> Gays, as people, should not be hated or reviled and should have the ability to marry if they so wish it, but churches/priests/pastors have a right to refuse them, based on the fact they are specifically affiliated with a religion. However, gays should not be allowed to push their culture on others.
> 
> There, gays can marry and still not gay-ify everybody else, as some of you seem to be concerned about.


Works for me. Can we make that official with a Putin-lite style law that they cannot propagandize children in public schools since people cannot push for religious faiths in public schools? You throw that in, and Im 100% with ya!


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 11, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> CorvusRexus said:
> 
> 
> > Because this thread is completely derailed, I'll try to bring it back on topic.
> ...



There is no connection whatsoever between religious beliefs and being gay. Teaching children tolerance for differences is not "propagandizing" either. As far as your worship of Putin goes that says volumes!


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 11, 2014)

Derideo yes, I agree. Teaching kids to be TOLERANT is a good thing, but there is no reason to teach tolerance specifically for gays. That is propagandizing. They should teach tolerance in an all-inclusive manner, tolerate & don't bully people who are different than you.

What I am mainly saying should be banned is propaganda books about people having two dads or two moms...that is propaganda. You leave that to the parents to explain to their children. Fair enough?


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 11, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> Derideo yes, I agree. Teaching kids to be TOLERANT is a good thing, but there is no reason to teach tolerance specifically for gays. That is propagandizing. They should teach tolerance in an all-inclusive manner, tolerate & don't bully people who are different than you.
> 
> What I am mainly saying should be banned is propaganda books about people having two dads or two moms...that is propaganda. You leave that to the parents to explain to their children. Fair enough?



Public schools do teach tolerance in an all-inclusive manner. That has always been the policy and continues to be the policy.

As far as banning books are concerned that is censorship. The 1st Amendment protects freedom of speech therefore any form of censorship is unconstitutional. What you personally dislike and regard as propaganda does not give anyone the right to censor what others can read.

The price of freedom (of speech) means that everyone gets to have their say irrespective as to whether or not you agree with it. While I might personally abhor someone who writes anti-semitic and/or racist books, articles, blogs, etc I will defend their right to do so. Because unless I protect their rights I risk losing my own.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 11, 2014)

I'm not saying ban them completely for the public, I'm talking about using them in public schools, as in using it to teach children about homosexuality. If some private school wants to use them, fine. You want to buy it and bring it home to teach your kids about homosexuality....more power to ya.

Fair enough?


----------



## Silhouette (Jun 11, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> CorvusRexus said:
> 
> 
> > Because this thread is completely derailed, I'll try to bring it back on topic.
> ...



Schools aren't the only place children learn.  They also have learned reams more information before they ever step foot in a schoolyard by observing the adults and the society around them.

If they see a society where gays can "marry", they learn that "marrying" has no meaning really.  Or at the very least they observe through unpolluted minds that the adult world puts a stamp of approval on homosexuality.

This will butt heads with the christian and other religious core values because it is bone fide promotion of homosexuality...under the watchful and ever absorbing eyes of children.

So gay marriage is one and the same as teaching kids "gay is cool" in "school."  If you cannot see that the two are one and the same, you need to get your head checked.   The "schoolyard" is _everywhere _in our society.  What we hold out as normal to the next generations, so will they aspire either consciously or subconsciously.


----------



## Peach (Jun 11, 2014)

CorvusRexus said:


> Because this thread is completely derailed, I'll try to bring it back on topic.
> 
> Gays, as people, should not be hated or reviled and should have the ability to marry if they so wish it, but churches/priests/pastors have a right to refuse them, based on the fact they are specifically affiliated with a religion. However, gays should not be allowed to push their culture on others.
> 
> There, gays can marry and still not gay-ify everybody else, as some of you seem to be concerned about.



Agree, as for gay-ifying (?), though I do not see such a thing possible, public entities, including schools, police, fire, & health departments are for the PUBLIC. Sexual orientation should not be a scheduled topic for "review". Respect for the Constitution may cause discussion to venture there, but the topic is not a primary concern.

My apologies for derailing


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 11, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> Derideo yes, I agree. Teaching kids to be TOLERANT is a good thing, but there is no reason to teach tolerance specifically for gays. That is propagandizing. They should teach tolerance in an all-inclusive manner, tolerate & don't bully people who are different than you.
> 
> What I am mainly saying should be banned is propaganda books about people having two dads or two moms...that is propaganda. You leave that to the parents to explain to their children. Fair enough?



Lj does not understand 'tolerance' and certainly knows how to propagandize on this issue.

And let's get rid of two mommy books for daddy beats mommy books.

Lj, in no way shape or form are your personal or civil liberties injured by marriage equality.

Private and home schooling are certainly options for you.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 11, 2014)

Silhouette said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > CorvusRexus said:
> ...



Sil, your core values need adjustment.

Marriage equality has no bad effects on society and in no way affects your personal and civil liberties.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 11, 2014)

I see what you are saying, that's where you're supposed to come in & do your part as a parent. You tell your kid that yeah sure, they can mock marriage but they will never actually be married in the true sense of the word, because they cannot produce children naturally. What else can we do? It's almost inevitable, that they will get "marriage" rights while we live under the thumb of government. The only way to stop it is to get rid of government altogether or get government out of marriage altogether, atleast that is how the situation appears to me. 

You seem to have some good ideas, let me know what other alternative there is?

Also, I was wondering...Has anyone ever brought the case to the judges that homosexuals are not protected under the 14th amendment because they are not a race, but a group of people that exhibit a peculiar sexual proclivity?

I haven't heard of anyone presenting it that way when defending traditional marriage in the courts. And even if they did, how much of a chance do you think that really has in winning with our out of control activist court system?



Silhouette said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > CorvusRexus said:
> ...


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 11, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> I'm not saying ban them completely for the public, I'm talking about using them in public schools, as in using it to teach children about homosexuality. If some private school wants to use them, fine. You want to buy it and bring it home to teach your kids about homosexuality....more power to ya.
> 
> Fair enough?



The "Public" in Public Schools means that what you are advocating is, in fact, banning them from the public. 

If you want to start a private school and ban them there that is your perogative. But the "public" in Public Schools means that censorship is unconstitutional.


----------



## Peach (Jun 11, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> > LockeJaw said:
> ...



And you will infringe on *her* liberty to believe as she finds correct how, and WHY? Rather odd civil rights stance you have.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 11, 2014)

I don't worship Putin, Derideo, you dipstick. He got one thing right. A broken clock can be right atleast once a day, you know.

Liberals are such disingenuos pricks.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 11, 2014)

Peach said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Silhouette said:
> ...



Of course I am not.  She can believe anything she wants.  And I have the right to tell her, or you, that I disagree, just as you are doing above.

The far right is stunned how this has turned around and that it is being treated as it treated their opponents.

This is the way it works in a democracy.


----------



## Peach (Jun 11, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> I don't worship Putin, Derideo, you dipstick. He got one thing right. A broken clock can be right atleast once a day, you know.
> 
> Liberals are such disingenuos pricks.



"Out of control activist, etc" "Liberals are" are no less useless soundbites if stuck in a well constructed paragraph.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 11, 2014)

You cannot say that for certain, it is a very new phenomena. You sure like stating your opinion as fact. No wonder you have such a bad reputation here.


JakeStarkey said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> > LockeJaw said:
> ...


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 11, 2014)

Peach said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Silhouette said:
> ...



No one's liberty is infringed by gay marriage.

Marriage is a state sanctioned legal contract that provides certain tax and other benefits to the consenting adults who sign the contract.

Sil's "beliefs" pertain to "Holy Matrimony" which a religious ceremony and has nothing to do with the actual legal marriage contract itself.

No religious institution is being forced to provide gays with a "Holy Matrimony" ceremony against their will.

Likewise no religious institution or anyone with religious beliefs has the right to deny gays their legal right to a state sanctioned marriage contract and the benefits derived there from.


----------



## GreenBean (Jun 11, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> Also unlike the lie that Prescott Bush was a supporter of Nazis...JFK's dad really WAS a fan of the Nazis.



I've read a lot on his mob origins , rum running etcetra ... But not too much about Nazi sympathies.  Stands to reason though, as many of the forebares of todays socio-fascist Liberals had Nazi Sympathies in th pre war era.  And Joe Kennedy was an Anti-Semite 

He once told the Nazi Ambassador to the UK that FDR was the victim of "Jewish influence" and was ignorant of the philosophy, ambitions and ideals of National Socialism.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 11, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> I don't worship Putin, Derideo, you dipstick. He got one thing right. A broken clock can be right atleast once a day, you know.
> 
> Liberals are such disingenuos pricks.



Sure sounded like you worshiped him when you praised his regressive homophobic law that denies human beings their rights to life, liberty and happiness.


----------



## GreenBean (Jun 11, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> You cannot say that for certain, it is a very new phenomena. You sure like stating your opinion as fact. No wonder you have such a bad reputation here.
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> ...



I would shy away from saying he is the dumbest jackass on the USMB , but he's certainly in the top ten.  The top three  are on my ignore list -see below.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 11, 2014)

Peach said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > I don't worship Putin, Derideo, you dipstick. He got one thing right. A broken clock can be right atleast once a day, you know.
> ...



Oh give me a break...if you are going to deny that there are a ton of activist judges On both sides, but much more so on the left...you're seriously blind to reality.

Your mind is so open, your brain has fallen out.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 11, 2014)

I don't think Starkey is actually stupid, just intellectually lazy and highly partisan.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 11, 2014)

GreenBean said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > Also unlike the lie that Prescott Bush was a supporter of Nazis...JFK's dad really WAS a fan of the Nazis.
> ...



Henry Ford's anti-semitism was greatly admired by Hitler. 

Henry Ford - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Peach (Jun 11, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Ever hear the phrase "HEARTS & MINDS"?


----------



## CorvusRexus (Jun 11, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> I'm not saying ban them completely for the public, I'm talking about using them in public schools, as in using it to teach children about homosexuality. If some private school wants to use them, fine. You want to buy it and bring it home to teach your kids about homosexuality....more power to ya.
> 
> Fair enough?



Depends. Are you referring to books promoting homosexuality, or books that happen to have it?

I've read numerous books while in a Catholic private school for class that had homosexual characters but didn't promote it.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 11, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > I don't worship Putin, Derideo, you dipstick. He got one thing right. A broken clock can be right atleast once a day, you know.
> ...



I think you're confusing Russia with Uganda.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 11, 2014)

CorvusRexus said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not saying ban them completely for the public, I'm talking about using them in public schools, as in using it to teach children about homosexuality. If some private school wants to use them, fine. You want to buy it and bring it home to teach your kids about homosexuality....more power to ya.
> ...



Promoting it. Books with homosexual characters are fine. I've read a few with gay characters myself that weren't promoting it also, so yeah Im fine with that.


----------



## CorvusRexus (Jun 11, 2014)

Peach said:


> CorvusRexus said:
> 
> 
> > Because this thread is completely derailed, I'll try to bring it back on topic.
> ...



I personally don't believe gays can make others gay, but clearly some people do. So I included the culture bit to appease them. 

Sorry about gay-ify, I couldn't find a word that worked, so I made one up. We can remove the hyphen if you want.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 11, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > LockeJaw said:
> ...



Nope! Putin signed a law that would impose jail terms on anyone who offends religious believers by using "gay propaganda". 

You wanted the exact same law passed here in the USA.

In essence you want to deny your fellow Americans their right to freedom of speech and their right to liberty because it offends those with homophobic religious beliefs.


----------



## GreenBean (Jun 11, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...





> No one's liberty is infringed by gay marriage.



It's an insult to the instiution of Marriage , A gay wedding is similar to having a wedding ceremony for two cockerspaniels and sitting around and applauding while they hump.  The big difference being that at least the cockerspaniels are doing something natural and biologically productive.



> Marriage is a state sanctioned legal contract that provides certain tax and other benefits to the consenting adults who sign the contract.



So does a civil union [benefits to the consenting adults ] . 

Getting back to the cockerspaniels -  Unfortunately , as much as I'd like to say that homosexuals are not Human, they did come out of their Mother- so I guess you can consider them somewhat human - or subhuman as the case may be. 

 So legally , i would have to concede that subhumans are entitled to at least Civil Marriage - there should be a stipulation that they undergo Conversion Therapy for a short period first- something  like real people taking blood tests b4  the marriage license is  issued. 



> No religious institution is being forced to provide gays with a "Holy Matrimony" ceremony against their will.



*Not Yet anyway*



> Likewise no religious institution or anyone with religious beliefs has the right to deny gays their legal right to a state sanctioned marriage contract and the benefits derived there from.



Religous Institutions do not make the laws , enforce them or interpret them .  But they  do certainly have a right to exert whatever influences they have - to have their voices heard and effect the laws, legislation and outcomes. 

Yes - I  do realize that being a socio-fascist that must be a tough nut for you to swallow - but oppossing views of the politically incorrect still have every right to raise their voices in protest .  *Don't like it  - move to China *


----------



## CorvusRexus (Jun 11, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> CorvusRexus said:
> 
> 
> > LockeJaw said:
> ...



Okay, but how would you want them to be restricted? 
Would you want a federal list, a state list, or a school district list? 

Personally, I prefer the idea of district, that way a community widely accepting gays can have less restrictions if they desire, but a more traditional one could be more strict.


----------



## Peach (Jun 11, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > LockeJaw said:
> ...



I think it closer to the center after the last 30 years; when Obama leaves office, probably a slight tilt to the left. Of course, I expect that as time passes & more unique issues are presented, Courts must be somewhat "activist" to send down rulings. The "activist" phrase though, is as over used as "reactionary". Suffice to say, I am not predicting the end of this nation, even should Huckabee/Palin be i office 1/17. Uncomfortable for some, yes, not an end to the Republic (with democratic aspects).


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 11, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> You cannot say that for certain, it is a very new phenomena. You sure like stating your opinion as fact. No wonder you have such a bad reputation here.



You and Peach both state your opinions as fact.

I have every right to reply to that.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 11, 2014)

You have yourself on your ignore list?

That's a first.



GreenBean said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > You cannot say that for certain, it is a very new phenomena. You sure like stating your opinion as fact. No wonder you have such a bad reputation here.
> ...


----------



## GreenBean (Jun 11, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



I'd like to see a link relative to that -  *I may be wrong *, but I thought the legislation in Russia was aimed at gays propagandizing to schoolchildren.  If there is religous clause , that alters the equation somewhat.


----------



## CorvusRexus (Jun 11, 2014)

GreenBean said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



I do believe forcing religious institutions to recognize them as married would have a lot less support than just letting them marry. I for one only support gay marriage as long as religious institutions can say they don't have to serve them.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 11, 2014)

There you go being a liar again. If you weren't such kneejerker, we wouldn't have to be having this conversation. I said "Putin-Lite" & then said specifically that it would be applied to PUBLIC SCHOOLS, not to the entire society at large.

You're problem is you are ALWAYS in attack mode with that jerking knee of yours. Everytime I have discussed something with you, you do this disingenuos bullshit. Calm down & try to comprehend what you read before opening your mouth, it makes you look stupid. And I can tell you're not...so hopefully you take my advice.


Derideo_Te said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...


----------



## GreenBean (Jun 11, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> You have yourself on your ignore list?
> 
> That's a first.
> 
> ...



On my Ignore List . Idiots not worth wasting time on. 
thebrucebeat - rdean - PaintMyHouse

Pending :JakeStarkey   Now Starkey *STFU * you imbecile.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 11, 2014)

Peach said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



That is exactly what the far right and social cons should have done from the beginning, instead of, for decades, scream and yell and curse and so on and so forth.

The SLC gay parade had a Homo Haters site where the evangelicals roundly chastised the crowd for their sins and predicted where they would spend their eternity.

The parade cheer leaders welcomed them nicely over the PA.  And when the cheer leaders started leading cheers, they noted the gays and the lesbians and the LGBT and transgender and then they led a cheer for "The Homo Haters, we are so glad you are here."

But the far right and the social con went the way of Harpy and Hell.

And you have the nerve to make your suggestion.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 11, 2014)

"No one's liberty is infringed by gay marriage" is answered with "It's an insult to the institution of Marriage."

Only in your mind, not in fact.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 11, 2014)

GreenBean said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



Why do you consider homosexuals "sub-human"?  Are there others you see this way?  What characteristics reduce, in your eyes, one human being to what you consider "sub-human" status?  Does someone who fails, in your opinion, to be considered a 'real' human enjoy the rights and protections of all American citizens?

If one of your own children was Gay, would you disown them?  Would that be a valid, proper and ethical thing a responsible parent should do?  Is it right for anyone reading your manifesto on 'sub-human' status to conclude that you lack the maturity, compassion and experience necessary to be taken seriously, or can we dismiss you and your attitude as, to borrow a phrase, 'sub-human'?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 11, 2014)

Greenbean Snow now has *both *him and me on his Ignore List.

Amazing.



GreenBean said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > You have yourself on your ignore list?
> ...


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 11, 2014)

I am a minarchist libertarian so yeah, the more localized the better.



CorvusRexus said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > CorvusRexus said:
> ...


----------



## Ibentoken (Jun 11, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> "No one's liberty is infringed by gay marriage" is answered with "It's an insult to the institution of Marriage."
> 
> Only in your mind, not in fact.



Forced servitude against your conscience is tyranny.


----------



## GreenBean (Jun 11, 2014)

CorvusRexus said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...





> "A Journey of a thousand miiles begins with but a single step " - Some really smart Asian Guy



Twenty years ago you would have laughed at the idea of Queers getting Married at all -  Progress is not always good progress -  Hitler made a lot of progress in the 20s and 30s -he was considered a progressive - The progess for LGBT is degenrative Progress.

Who says that a *Baker has to bake a Cake for a Gay Wedding* when he is oppossed to homosexuality ????


----------



## CorvusRexus (Jun 11, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



But surely they make up only a small percentile of the people on the right. 

I personally know only a handful of people on the right against gay marriage, with many more supporting it. Some of them have never voted other than Republican in their life and watch Fox News all day. Maybe I just live in an area where people are okay with it.
Actually, most people I know who are against it are Democrats.


----------



## GreenBean (Jun 11, 2014)

Ibentoken said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > "No one's liberty is infringed by gay marriage" is answered with "It's an insult to the institution of Marriage."
> ...



Ibentoken - Welcome  Tea Man - could use some more "fake Indians"  in Boston Harbor


----------



## CorvusRexus (Jun 11, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> I am a minarchist libertarian so yeah, the more localized the better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Excellent, we seem to be in agreement and have common ground on how gays should be treated. 


To everyone else: look, compromise is possible.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 11, 2014)

GreenBean said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...




 at the sheer IRONY of you calling anyone else a "socio-fascist" after your own socio-fascist rant in that post!


----------



## Ibentoken (Jun 11, 2014)

GreenBean said:


> Ibentoken said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



God Bless America.


----------



## Silhouette (Jun 11, 2014)

CorvusRexus said:


> I do believe forcing religious institutions to recognize them as married would have a lot less support than just letting them marry. I for one only support gay marriage as long as religious institutions can say they don't have to serve them.



That's because you don't have any of your own children.  If you did, your perspective would change in a nanosecond.  If you did, you would instantly _see_ how the entire social matrix around your child was a classroom, and not just the drab walls and chain link of the schoolyard.  You think learning stops once they step out of there?  

Promoting gay marriage is exactly the same thing as promoting homosexuality.  Surely you cannot be that dense.  Marriage is the top tier, the acme, the apex of adult human achievement as far as social bonding goes and sexuality.  It is the mooring to which all the crazy ships in this weird sea try to get to and tie up.  Or at least it used to be.  It's rusted, needs welding and some new links in the chain to its anchor, but promoting gay marriage is the final blow to its withering integrity.  

Then all those ships will bash against each other willy nilly until there's nothing left in the harbor but splintered wood.  What vessel will the children sail on then?  You're a pirate as well as a crow.  I thought you'd like the analogy.


----------



## Peach (Jun 11, 2014)

CorvusRexus said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > CorvusRexus said:
> ...


I attended school in poor rural areas from age 11 onto graduation. Thus, the public library was invaluable. One could order books through inter library loan Today students in many areas are lucky to HAVE libraries, with a few computers, blocking much content. If you wanna read about it, you'll find it, one way or another. I did. I saw a reference to _The Fire __Next Time_, got it at the public library.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 11, 2014)

CorvusRexus said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



If so, the great majority who oppose gay marriage did not correct them publicly for the shame they brought to the anti-equality movement.


----------



## CorvusRexus (Jun 11, 2014)

GreenBean said:


> CorvusRexus said:
> 
> 
> > GreenBean said:
> ...



Couple of questions.
1. Does a democrat or republican business owner have the right to refuse service to someone of the opposite party?
2. Do you believe a gay baker has the right to refuse service to a heterosexual couple? 

Answer mine, then I'll answer yours.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 11, 2014)

Ibentoken said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > "No one's liberty is infringed by gay marriage" is answered with "It's an insult to the institution of Marriage."
> ...



What forced servitude?  I don't think you understand the issue here.

Following the Constitutional protections for civil liberties for all is not forced servitude.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 11, 2014)

There is no minimalist or localist solution to the issue.

Marriage equality is constitutionally protected which the anti-gang knows is coming.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 11, 2014)

GreenBean said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > LockeJaw said:
> ...



Separate bills but given the wording anyone advocating homosexuality would be offending those with "religious feelings" against gays.

Vladimir Putin signs anti-gay propaganda bill - Telegraph



> In another controversial step, Mr Putin also signed a bill imposing jail terms and fines on those who offend religious believers, seen as a response to last year's anti-Putin stunt by the punk band Pussy Riot in a Moscow cathedral.
> 
> The other bill signed into law by Mr Putin targets religious offenders and promises to punish actions "demonstrating disrespect to society and done with the goal of offending the believers' religious feelings".
> The bill imposes fines and jail terms of up to three years for people who insult believers, with the harshest punishment reserved for offensive actions carried out in places of worship.
> ...


----------



## CorvusRexus (Jun 11, 2014)

Silhouette said:


> CorvusRexus said:
> 
> 
> > I do believe forcing religious institutions to recognize them as married would have a lot less support than just letting them marry. I for one only support gay marriage as long as religious institutions can say they don't have to serve them.
> ...



Rather clever analogy, I'll give you that. But I still disagree with your claim. Marriage for gays does not mean they have "Holy Matrimony". And I'll teach any children I might have in the future that. 


Specifically addressing your analogy, why does gay marriage have to interfere with the mooring heterosexual marriage is? If heterosexual marriage is considered separate from homosexual marriage, the blow need not fall on it.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 11, 2014)

JOSweetHeart said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > No Holly, I didn't make myself attracted to other women. Do you think you could *make *yourself attracted to members of the same sex?
> ...




So if it wasn't you could? Seriously? If so, I hate to be the one to break it to you, but you're gay and repressed it or you're bi. You can't choose to be attracted to someone.


----------



## Peach (Jun 11, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



"You must be the change you want to see in the world." Ghandi was correct , to me, at least. Intolerance cannot be overcome with hate.  Feel free to add in "to me, at least" where applicable in my posts.


----------



## Pop23 (Jun 11, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> JOSweetHeart said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



Perhaps you haven't noticed but.....

Nature makes us attracted to the opposite sex so that our species continues. There is no choice, only the irrational choose against nature. 

Holly follows what is rational and natural. I follow what is rational and natural. YOU choosing against the rational and the natural is at question, nothing else.


----------



## Peach (Jun 11, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> "No one's liberty is infringed by gay marriage" is answered with "It's an insult to the institution of Marriage."
> 
> Only in your mind, not in fact.



If institutions cannot withstand insults, they may be unstable to begin with.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 11, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> There is no minimalist or localist solution to the issue.
> 
> Marriage equality is constitutionally protected which the anti-gang knows is coming.



Under which amendment(s)?


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 11, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> There you go being a liar again. If you weren't such kneejerker, we wouldn't have to be having this conversation. I said "Putin-Lite" & then said specifically that it would be applied to PUBLIC SCHOOLS, not to the entire society at large.
> 
> You're problem is you are ALWAYS in attack mode with that jerking knee of yours. Everytime I have discussed something with you, you do this disingenuos bullshit. Calm down & try to comprehend what you read before opening your mouth, it makes you look stupid. And I can tell you're not...so hopefully you take my advice.
> 
> ...



"Putin-lite"?

What does that mean? You would only imprison your fellow Americans who just happened to commit the "crime" of being "gay on school grounds"?

You endorsed Putin who is violating civil rights and international law on a daily basis. 

Either you denounce Putin and renounce your endorsement of his actions or you are on the record for endorsing un-American and unconstitutional actions. 

Your choice!


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 11, 2014)

Can someone name all the churches that have been forced to perform interracial marriages. Please don't be hurt if I don't wait for the answer that won't be forthcoming.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 11, 2014)

Pop23 said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > JOSweetHeart said:
> ...




So I was "irrational" at age 5, Pops? You aren't even trying anymore.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 11, 2014)

Peach said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



Correctly chastising is not hate.  You are right that hate impedes.  You will be happy the SLC gay parade was organized as it was.  And once SCOTUS announces marriage equality as the law of the land I truly believe that the marriage equality crowd is going to ignore the far right on the issue.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 11, 2014)

Pop23 said:


> Perhaps you haven't noticed but.....
> 
> Nature makes us attracted to the opposite sex so that our species continues. There is no choice, only the irrational choose against nature.
> 
> Holly follows what is rational and natural. I follow what is rational and natural. YOU choosing against the rational and the natural is at question, nothing else.



Your opinion is just that, nothing more.  Heteros produce homosexuals, that is natural as well.


----------



## Pop23 (Jun 11, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



Sexual thoughts at 5? You might want to think about that a bit before we continue. 

Interesting.


----------



## Ibentoken (Jun 11, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Ibentoken said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



I understand the issue very well.  You don't understand the constitution, forced servitude, and religious freedom.


----------



## Pop23 (Jun 11, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps you haven't noticed but.....
> ...



No they don't. Your obsessive behavior belongs to you


----------



## CorvusRexus (Jun 11, 2014)

Pop23 said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...



If Seawytch is pretty young, she grew up in the world today. A world where sex is promoted everywhere. 

While 5 is a bit young, I'm not surprised by it.


----------



## Pop23 (Jun 11, 2014)

CorvusRexus said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



But 5????????


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 11, 2014)

Ibentoken said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Ibentoken said:
> ...



I forwarded your opinion onto SCOTUS, and I am sure they will rule tomorrow for you.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 11, 2014)

Pop23 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...



Yes, they do, and your willful denial is nothing more than you stamping your feet.


----------



## Peach (Jun 11, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> Can someone name all the churches that have been forced to perform interracial marriages. Please don't be hurt if I don't wait for the answer that won't be forthcoming.



-0-. Asked & ANSWERED.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 11, 2014)

Pop23 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...



 

That has to be the silliest response yet!

Of course Pops has failed miserably when it comes to his "obsessive behavior" claims as the cause of homosexuality but none of that is going to stop his own bizarre "obsessive behavior" in this regard.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 11, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> JOSweetHeart said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...


Finally! A gay person admits prison rapists are infact homosexual!
Never have I seen a gay admit that. Thanks, Wytchy!


----------



## Peach (Jun 11, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



I do not know how, or if, the USSC will rule, I believe the shock to some will wear off, as time passes.


----------



## Ibentoken (Jun 11, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Ibentoken said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



No rebuttal to my post?  I didn't think so.  That pesky constitution got you mumbling to yourself.


----------



## Peach (Jun 11, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > JOSweetHeart said:
> ...



Sexual battery is a crime of power, frustration, and inadequacy, in many instances.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 11, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > JOSweetHeart said:
> ...



SW did nothing of the sort. Conflating violent prison rape with same sex love is about as ludicrous as it gets. That perversion was all on you, LJ.


----------



## Peach (Jun 11, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Why take the bait?


----------



## GreenBean (Jun 11, 2014)

CorvusRexus said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> > CorvusRexus said:
> ...



Couple of questions.


> 1. Does a democrat or republican business owner have the right to refuse service to someone of the opposite party?


 
*That's a loaded question* -  If I printed tee shirts lets say, and a nazi came in and ordered 1,000 shirts that said "Kill the Jews" - Yes- I should have the right to refuse service.  Because it's something I find highly objectional .

If a Queer walked in and ordered shirts that said "*I Suck Dick*"  I'd throw his ass out in half a heart beat and I would have every right to do so.

If a Queer Nazi walked in and ordered shirts that said "Eat at Joes"   - with no objectional or vile content - then he should be given service . 

If a Democrat walked in and ordered shirts that said "Vote forMe" it would be pretty stupid to turn down his business -simply because I am gonna vote for the other guy - Do I have a right to tell him NO ?  You Betcha -but I'd be a very foolish businessman to do so.




> Do you believe a gay baker has the right to refuse service to a heterosexual couple?



it would be pretty stupid to turn down their business -simply because your a pervert and their not - Does he have a right to tell him NO ?  You Betcha -but he'd be a very foolish businessman to do so.


The queers involved in the Bakery Case were engaged in something the baker found detestable, and chances are thats why they chose him - to create an issue.   They came and asked for a cake that basically said "*WE suck Dick*"  and yes he had every right torefuse them.


----------



## Ibentoken (Jun 11, 2014)

Christian businesses are being targeted, but the queer trash will never admit it.


----------



## Peach (Jun 11, 2014)

Ibentoken said:


> Christian businesses are being targeted, but the queer trash will never admit it.



Psssssst...I got a copy of the agenda, wanna see it?


----------



## GreenBean (Jun 11, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps you haven't noticed but.....
> ...



Actually heteros do not produce Homosexual children, not out of the womb anyway.  They simply produce Babies. Homosexuality is a psychosis that develops in the formulative years.

But concedeing the highly unlikely possibility that there could conceivably be a genetic basis for some instances of Homosexuality - Then I would simply answer your parroted question with:

*Heteros also produce Mongoloid Children - does that make them desirable ?*


----------



## Ibentoken (Jun 11, 2014)

Peach said:


> Ibentoken said:
> 
> 
> > Christian businesses are being targeted, but the queer trash will never admit it.
> ...



Nope.  Do you deny Christian businesses are being targeted?


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 11, 2014)

Peach said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...


Sure, and usually they rape someone they are attracted to..


----------



## Peach (Jun 11, 2014)

GreenBean said:


> CorvusRexus said:
> 
> 
> > GreenBean said:
> ...



Hitler was never considered progressive, he often cited his admiration for Bismarck. The Weimar Republic was attempting to be "progressive", never Hitler. Nor does your imaginary meaning to a wedding cake change the purpose thereof.


----------



## Ibentoken (Jun 11, 2014)

Peach said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> > CorvusRexus said:
> ...



Do you deny Christian businesses are being targeted?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 11, 2014)

JimBowie1958 said:


> What are your attitudes about Homosexuals?



Fuck the queers.


----------



## Peach (Jun 11, 2014)

Ibentoken said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > GreenBean said:
> ...



Void for vagueness; where, which businesses?


----------



## Peach (Jun 11, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > LockeJaw said:
> ...



No, those deemed weaker. And many humans, who are not "attractive" are sexually BATTERED.


----------



## GreenBean (Jun 11, 2014)

Peach said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



That's a valid theory , first postulated by Feminazi Man-haters as a rationale of rape directed at Women.   Sadly - It is *somewhat correct in some cases* , HOWEVER, the initial sexual attraction has to exist , an attraction to the women by the man , for the Rape act to grant the psychological satisfaction the power rapist craves.  

If there is no initial attraction, there is no impetus to perpetrate the act.  Man over Man domination [HETERO-MALE] is limited to the normal non sexual brute alpha male physical fear domination prevalent in all primates.

If a sexual attraction exists, as in Homosexuals - then  man on man rape - gay rape - can be defined as a crime of power, frustration and inadequacy.  

So yes - both Lockejaw and SeaWytch are correct - prison rapists are homosexuals.


----------



## Ibentoken (Jun 11, 2014)

Peach said:


> Ibentoken said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



So is this the part where you play dumb?


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 11, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...


Mike Tyson explains how gay prison love starts:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cROJW9Jn3ds&feature=youtube_gdata_player]I'll fuck you till you love me faggot - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 11, 2014)

Ibentoken said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Ibentoken said:
> ...



You are simply mental, and I am not saying that meanly.

You are simply Constitutionally challenged: that's what the clerk of the court send back to me.

Really, Ibentoken if you want serious discussion, you have to be serious.  The Pop23 approach only amuses most of the Board.

Don't be a chew toy.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 11, 2014)

93% of America does not care.



GreenBean said:


> CorvusRexus said:
> 
> 
> > GreenBean said:
> ...


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 11, 2014)

Ibentoken said:


> Christian businesses are being targeted, but the queer trash will never admit it.



What a silly comment.  You have homosexuals in your congregation, I bet.

The great majority of American homosexuals are Christian.

You seem as obsessive as Pop23.


----------



## GreenBean (Jun 11, 2014)

Peach said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> > CorvusRexus said:
> ...





> Hitler was never considered progressive



I beg to differ Bozo ... 



> Just as progressives were generally enthusiastic about socialist movements in the Soviet Union and Europe, they were also overwhelmingly supportive of the fascist movements in Italy and Germany during the 1920s and 1930s. &#8220;In many respects,&#8221; writes journalist Jonah Goldberg, &#8220;the *founding fathers of modern liberalism, the men and women who laid the intellectual groundwork of the New Deal and the welfare state, thought that fascism sounded like ... a worthwhile 'experiment*'&#8221;:
> Progressive Support for Italian and German Fascism - Discover the Networks


----------



## Ibentoken (Jun 11, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Ibentoken said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Let me know when you understand forced servitude and liberty.  Ready when you are.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 11, 2014)

GreenBean said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...



You argument is a psychosis that develops from fear of the unknown, GreenBeanSnow.

All children are desirable.  That you would think differently reveals much about you.

You would be one to abort a mongoloid fetus, wouldn't you?

You would abort a fetus genetically disposed to homosexuality.


----------



## GreenBean (Jun 11, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> 93% of America does not care.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And 95%  thinks you're still an asshole - Grow up lil faggot


----------



## Ibentoken (Jun 11, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Ibentoken said:
> 
> 
> > Christian businesses are being targeted, but the queer trash will never admit it.
> ...



That's hysterical.  The Robertson family and Chik Filet weren't targeted, huh.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 11, 2014)

Ibentoken said:


> Do you deny Christian businesses are being targeted?



Immaterial question.

We know same sex partners are being targeted by the confused far right.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 11, 2014)

GreenBean said:


> And 95%  thinks you're still an asshole - Grow up lil faggot



And you wonder why you rank up there with Yurt as the Board's chew toys?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 11, 2014)

Ibentoken said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Ibentoken said:
> ...



For behavior, not religion.

Have you threatened businesses with Christian ownership and management or Christian churches that support marriage equality?


----------



## HenryBHough (Jun 11, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Ibentoken said:
> 
> 
> > Do you deny Christian businesses are being targeted?
> ...




And courted by you hard-core Democrats. A little latent something in that for pajama-wearing deniers?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 11, 2014)

GreenBean Snow.  I will ask again.

You would be one to abort a mongoloid fetus, wouldn't you?

You would abort a fetus genetically disposed to homosexuality, wouldn't you?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 11, 2014)

HenryBHough said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Ibentoken said:
> ...



Log Cabin Republicans?  Many of us in the GOP despise the parasitic far social conservative right, like you HBH.


----------



## hipeter924 (Jun 11, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > LockeJaw said:
> ...


Tyson is a wife beater and convicted rapist, he was refused entry to New Zealand for being a threat to society. Don't like hard prisoners or prison staff, both types of people are perverts and sickos in most cases, as power corrupts.


----------



## Ibentoken (Jun 11, 2014)

Yes, the queers who targeted the Robertson family and Chik Filet were Christians.  Right. Dan Savage is also a Christian, huh.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 11, 2014)

Ibentoken said:


> Yes, the queers who targeted the Robertson family and Chik Filet were Christians.  Right. Dan Savage is also a Christian, huh.



Can't deny that Christians support marriage equality.

Hurts, doesn't it?

And you know as I do if you could organize to go after a business or a Christian church that supported marriage equality, you would do so.


----------



## Ibentoken (Jun 11, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Ibentoken said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, the queers who targeted the Robertson family and Chik Filet were Christians.  Right. Dan Savage is also a Christian, huh.
> ...



Stay on topic.  Why would queer Christians attack the Robertson family and Chik Filet who are Christians?


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 11, 2014)

there is Zero concrete evidence of genetic causes of homosexuality, so your point is null & void.


JakeStarkey said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


----------



## GreenBean (Jun 11, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...





> You argument is a psychosis that develops from fear of the unknown, GreenBeanSnow.



Nope - never said that -and I don't have a degree in elementary education ,so I can't explain it you litle boy -  HARK .... Don't I hear your Mother Calling you - go Home Jakey boy  !



> ]All children are desirable.  .



Yes - all children are desirable if you're a pedophile .  And the reason for the  Amneosynthesis is to help identify birth defects such a Down Syndrome, and a host of other potential birth defects.  Parents are forced to make tough decisions every day based on the outcome of these tests.  I for one wold certainly tread carefully on that topic faggot.  You can't possibly understand the pain unless you've been there.



> You would be one to abort a mongoloid fetus, wouldn't you?



I've never been there either - by the Grace of God my Children were all healthy.  

Who do the Fuck do you think you are to condemn and ridcule somebody because of a tear jerking heart braking Life and Death decision they had to make regarding their Child -you fucking low life scumball piece of Shit !



> You would abort a fetus genetically disposed to homosexuality



See the Above .


PS:  And stop Private Messaging Me - I Told you  - NO !  you can not .......! and stop sending me pictures if your ....... they will simply be deleted. What part of I am Straight did you not understand !!!!


----------



## Silhouette (Jun 11, 2014)

CorvusRexus said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> > CorvusRexus said:
> ...



Your influence over your theoretical children unfortunately would be like pissing in the wind over the greater influence over ALL children in our culture that the potent message via marriage that "gay is OK" would have.  You can't be everywhere.

And hence the reason the _concept and social embracing _of gay marriage is the real concern and not how each individual apart from others handles it.  _It's the overall influence it will have on the greater culture we live in_.  Not in your house.  Broaden the scope of your lens a bit.

The thing is that legally and from an observer's point of view, gay marriage will be one and the same as hetero.  Our legal system cannot discriminate once they ascend to that privelege.  So they'll get the same access to orphaned kids to adopt, the same "what they do is normal" curriculum forced into school sex ed classes.  And this presents problems given their spoken and public affiliation with and defensive regard for a man who preyed sexually on teen boys.  [see my signature].

Yes, put a new lens on that scope you're looking through.  Widen your range a bit beyond just how gay marriage affects you or your theoretical children.  Then you'll see where we are coming from.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 11, 2014)

hipeter924 said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



It's pretty well known by people in the prison system that while locked up he was a homosexual predator. That why I used that video, not because I hold him in high regard. I wasn't prison staff, but I worked as a gang intelligence expert for 5 years to many prisons from CA to WA state.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 11, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > LockeJaw said:
> ...



Mike Tyson is not qualified.

That this is the source for your misinformation on the topic says volumes.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 11, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> *there is Zero concrete evidence of genetic causes of homosexuality, *so your point is null & void.
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> ...



BZZZT Wrong!

Epigenetics Is A Critical Factor In Homosexuality - Medical News Today



> Epigenetics is a Key Player in Sexual Preference Epi-marks act as another layer of information fused to our genes that control their expression. Essentially, genes hold the directions, while epi-marks instruct how they are put into motion and completed.
> 
> Historically, epi-marks are eliminated and created anew with each generation, but new research shows that they can occasionally pass over between generations, causing similarities within families and appearing as shared genes.
> 
> ...


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 11, 2014)

Lj thinks he is some kind of expert on homosexuality.

Hmmm.

Yeah, genetic influence on homosexuality is pretty much proven.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 11, 2014)

Dirideo, Im going to put you on ignore pretty soon here if you do not admit your lie that I endorses a society-wide ban on gay propaganda if it offends religious people.

Reply to the post where I have proven you're a knee jerk lying liberal before I give this reply any more attention.


----------



## NLT (Jun 11, 2014)

jakestarkey said:


> lj thinks he is some kind of expert on homosexuality.
> 
> Hmmm.
> 
> Yeah, *genetic influence on homosexuality is pretty much proven*.



bfs


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 11, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> Dirideo, Im going to put you on ignore pretty soon here if you do not admit your lie that I endorses a society-wide ban on gay propaganda if it offends religious people.
> 
> Reply to the post where I have proven you're a knee jerk lying liberal before I give this reply any more attention.


A society wide ban, eh?  There's that pesky constitution again!

You have no right NOT to be offended.

We're not talking about pornography here.  We are indeed talking about ideas.  What part of our constitution says we can ban ideas?

What the repressive class fails to understand is, our constitution protects unpopular rights.  Those unpopular folks are the ones in need of protection.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 11, 2014)

NLT said:


> jakestarkey said:
> 
> 
> > lj thinks he is some kind of expert on homosexuality.
> ...



That's pretty much what the Romans said when told Jesus had risen from dead.

The evidence, LJ and Pop23 and whoever you are that PMd me, is pretty much conclusive that homosexuality is hard wired to a great extent.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 11, 2014)

They are claiming to have concretely proven epigenic causes in that headline, but it's not true. I have emails stating this from contacting the scientists involved in the study of it, you need to stop. They say it is "promising", not PROVEN.

Eeeee! So you're wrong!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 11, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > Dirideo, Im going to put you on ignore pretty soon here if you do not admit your lie that I endorses a society-wide ban on gay propaganda if it offends religious people.
> ...



Lj wants the small majority who believe as he does to control literature in the schools on the issue.

He does not have such a constitutional right.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 11, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> They are claiming to have concretely proven epigenic causes in that headline, but it's not true. I have emails stating this from contacting the scientists involved in the study of it, you need to stop. They say it is "promising", not PROVEN.  Eeeee! So you're wrong!


  No, you haven't, and, no, you won't.  And you won't place your propaganda in public schools.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 11, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > Dirideo, Im going to put you on ignore pretty soon here if you do not admit your lie that I endorses a society-wide ban on gay propaganda if it offends religious people.
> ...


Another stupid knee jerk liberal doesn't comprehend what I said! What a surprise*sarcasm*! All you saw was that one line? Are you blind, dummy?

I said Derideo LIED about me supporting a society wide ban on homosexual propaganda, that means, Moron, that I DiD NOT advocate it.

Why are you people so slow-witted?!!!


----------



## R.D. (Jun 11, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Every time you post that it make me giggle


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 11, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > LockeJaw said:
> ...


Bless your heart.


----------



## Ibentoken (Jun 11, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Lj thinks he is some kind of expert on homosexuality.
> 
> Hmmm.
> 
> Yeah, genetic influence on homosexuality is pretty much proven.



Who is the geneticist doing that study?


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 11, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > They are claiming to have concretely proven epigenic causes in that headline, but it's not true. I have emails stating this from contacting the scientists involved in the study of it, you need to stop. They say it is "promising", not PROVEN.  Eeeee! So you're wrong!
> ...



Yea I do, you little faggot. On my home PC, and when I get home...I will post them with my name & email omitted.

You're a lying little punk & you accuse me of lying? Fuck off, troll!


----------



## Ibentoken (Jun 11, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > They are claiming to have concretely proven epigenic causes in that headline, but it's not true. I have emails stating this from contacting the scientists involved in the study of it, you need to stop. They say it is "promising", not PROVEN.  Eeeee! So you're wrong!
> ...



Nothing you can do about it.  We're going to remove the federal government and unions from indoctrinating our kids.  You educate your own kids and we'll do the same.  God Bless America.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 11, 2014)

R.D. said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > HenryBHough said:
> ...



Glad to entertain children like you.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 11, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 11, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > LockeJaw said:
> ...



Post the emails clearly as to who is writing you.  It is good to not post your name.  I am never one to take reprisal or try to find folks out, but, believe me, there are some real fools like that on the Board.  Also post a link to the research online if it is there.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 11, 2014)

Ibentoken said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > LockeJaw said:
> ...



No, you haven't and no you won't.

Home and private schooling is fine for the likes of you.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 11, 2014)

I don't even NEED to post the emails, Jake the Fake... You fuckin' Swordfighting faggot!
Study 17: Epigenetics: Epigenetics is the study of how gene expression may be regulated by temporary DNA switches called "epi-marks."

For decades, the root cause of homosexual and bisexual orientation has remained a mystery. Although many recent studies have given strong indications that the cause has a hereditary component, there remain some gaps in the scientific understanding of these two sexual orientations:

>>>>>>>No smoking gun has been found so far. In spite of massive research efforts, no gene or group of genes has been definitively proven to cause homosexuality.<<<<<<<

Epigenesis as a causes of sexual orientation?


Don't even start with the "bias" crap either. This is not a fundementalist Christian source, the name in the link is exactly what the group is about & they're not "anti-gay" either.

So go suck on a dick and cry about it, Jakey.


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (Jun 11, 2014)

Ibentoken said:


> We're going to remove the federal government and unions from indoctrinating our kids.  You educate your own kids and we'll do the same.  God Bless America.



-Talks about stopping indoctrination
-Follows up with the phrase "God bless America"

lmao


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 11, 2014)

The source is ReligiousTolerance.org, since it isn't showing.


----------



## Ibentoken (Jun 11, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Ibentoken said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Oh, go blow.  You aren't going to do anything.  Voters and taxpayers will do what we want.  You're nothing but a loud bawling sheep.


----------



## Ibentoken (Jun 11, 2014)

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> Ibentoken said:
> 
> 
> > We're going to remove the federal government and unions from indoctrinating our kids.  You educate your own kids and we'll do the same.  God Bless America.
> ...



Give me all your money that says "In God We Trust".  Hypocritite.


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (Jun 11, 2014)

Ibentoken said:


> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> > Ibentoken said:
> ...



What's hypocritical about what I said?


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 11, 2014)

Pop23 said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...




As explained before, it wasn't sexual, it was attraction. It turned "sexual" around puberty.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 11, 2014)

CorvusRexus said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...




I turn 50 next year. Youthful crushes are not sexual, but they are still crushes.


----------



## Ibentoken (Jun 11, 2014)

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> Ibentoken said:
> 
> 
> > Goddess_Ashtara said:
> ...



You believe saying "God Bless America" is indoctrination.  That's idiocy.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 11, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > JOSweetHeart said:
> ...




I said no such thing. That may be your prison experience, but men who rape others in prison are not gay.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 11, 2014)

Bump For You Liberal Liars, it IS NOT PROVEN!!  It is "promising" according to the scientific community....Anyone saying otherwise is LYING to you.


LockeJaw said:


> I don't even NEED to post the emails, Jake the Fake... You fuckin' Swordfighting faggot!
> Study 17: Epigenetics: Epigenetics is the study of how gene expression may be regulated by temporary DNA switches called "epi-marks."
> 
> For decades, the root cause of homosexual and bisexual orientation has remained a mystery. Although many recent studies have given strong indications that the cause has a hereditary component, there remain some gaps in the scientific understanding of these two sexual orientations:
> ...


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 11, 2014)

Uncensored2008 said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > What are your attitudes about Homosexuals?
> ...




Lube and wear a condom, please.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 11, 2014)

Ibentoken said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Ibentoken said:
> ...




The same reason non racist Christians would attack racist Christians. Bigotry isn't Christian.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 11, 2014)

Tell that to the black women who catch Aids and find out their man is on "the down low" after getting out of prison, Wytchy.

They are gay. 



Seawytch said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 11, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> Dirideo, Im going to put you on ignore pretty soon here if you do not admit your lie that I endorses a society-wide ban on gay propaganda if it offends religious people.
> 
> Reply to the post where I have proven you're a knee jerk lying liberal before I give this reply any more attention.



You can put me on ignore if you like but your own words endorsing Putin's hateful laws against gays are on the record in this thread and they are not going to disappear because I copied them over in my post.

No amount of dissembling on your part is going to change what you posted.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 11, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...





That was actually fairly witty....


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 11, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


----------



## Ibentoken (Jun 11, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> Ibentoken said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



So who are the "Christian bigots"   The Robertson family and Chik Filet?


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (Jun 11, 2014)

Ibentoken said:


> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> > Ibentoken said:
> ...



That's because it is.  Do you even know what the word "indoctrination" means?


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 11, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > Dirideo, Im going to put you on ignore pretty soon here if you do not admit your lie that I endorses a society-wide ban on gay propaganda if it offends religious people.
> ...



Shut up you fucking prick. I told you & you're lying ass knows what I meant by "Putin-lite" banning of gay propaganda in PUBLIC SCHOOLS.

Never once did I say make it a federal law to ban ALL gay propaganda across the entire board.

You're punk ass lying faggot, and you know it.

Ignored.


----------



## Ibentoken (Jun 11, 2014)

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> Ibentoken said:
> 
> 
> > Goddess_Ashtara said:
> ...



Yes, I know what indoctrination is.  So when Obama says "God Bless the United States of America" after the State of the Union address, he is indoctrinating us.  Cool.  Learn something new every day.


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (Jun 11, 2014)

Ibentoken said:


> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> > Ibentoken said:
> ...



Yes


----------



## novasteve (Jun 11, 2014)

I voted they should be protected from any discrimination. That also means being attacked for being gay shouldn't be treated more severely than being attacked for being a NY Yankees fan. Equality for all.


----------



## Ibentoken (Jun 11, 2014)

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> Ibentoken said:
> 
> 
> > Goddess_Ashtara said:
> ...



Make him stop.  He's indoctrinating the children.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 11, 2014)

Liberal's "Epigenetic Cause For HomoSexuality Proven" Myth DeBunked! Bump


LockeJaw said:


> I don't even NEED to post the emails, Jake the Fake... You fuckin' Swordfighting faggot!
> Study 17: Epigenetics: Epigenetics is the study of how gene expression may be regulated by temporary DNA switches called "epi-marks."
> 
> For decades, the root cause of homosexual and bisexual orientation has remained a mystery. Although many recent studies have given strong indications that the cause has a hereditary component, there remain some gaps in the scientific understanding of these two sexual orientations:
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## Ibentoken (Jun 11, 2014)

novasteve said:


> I voted they should be protected from any discrimination. That also means being attacked for being gay shouldn't be treated more severely than being attacked for being a NY Yankees fan. Equality for all.



Exactly.  Assault is assault, period.


----------



## novasteve (Jun 11, 2014)

Ibentoken said:


> novasteve said:
> 
> 
> > I voted they should be protected from any discrimination. That also means being attacked for being gay shouldn't be treated more severely than being attacked for being a NY Yankees fan. Equality for all.
> ...



And if there were any hint that people who assaulted anyone of a special group, be the black, white, gay, straight or whatever where charges with lesser crimes, than assaults on anyone else, I would understand a need for correction. But not extra punishment. Assault is heinous, period. No special protections. Equality.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 11, 2014)

Notice not one liberal will acknowledge that they're WRONG about there being any definitive proof of ANY genetic cause for homosexuality.

Pathetic.

Can't even be gracious losers.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 11, 2014)

Ibentoken said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Ibentoken said:
> ...




That is correct. People that use their religion to justify bigotry...like segregation, anti miscegenation and anti gay bigotry.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 11, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> Tell that to the black women who catch Aids and find out their man is on "the down low" after getting out of prison, Wytchy.
> 
> They are gay.
> 
> ...




Sex and attraction are not the same things.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 11, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> Notice not one liberal will acknowledge that they're WRONG about there being any definitive proof of ANY genetic cause for homosexuality.
> 
> Pathetic.
> 
> Can't even be gracious losers.




There is proof of a genetic predisposition. Pretending it doesn't exist doesn't wish it into the cornfield.


----------



## Ibentoken (Jun 11, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> Notice not one liberal will acknowledge that they're WRONG about there being any definitive proof of ANY genetic cause for homosexuality.
> 
> Pathetic.
> 
> Can't even be gracious losers.



Leftists lie.  That's all you need to know.  Instead of educating themselves they spend their time and energy trying to deceive voters because they know if people knew the truth about the agenda they could never get support........if you like your insurance, you can keep your insurance,.....blah, blah and blah.


----------



## GISMYS (Jun 11, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > Notice not one liberal will acknowledge that they're WRONG about there being any definitive proof of ANY genetic cause for homosexuality.
> ...



genetic predisposition???????? WISE UP!! genetic predisposition SAME EXCUSE THAT IS USED  FOR THOSE OVERWEIGHT,DRUNKS,DRUG ADDICTS,===RESIST EVIL AND EVIL WILL FLEE!!!


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 11, 2014)

Really now? So now you don't have sex with women because you're attracted to them, but you always Knew you to have sex with them since birth because you were attracted to females?

You make no sense, Wytchy. None whatsoever.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 11, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > Notice not one liberal will acknowledge that they're WRONG about there being any definitive proof of ANY genetic cause for homosexuality.
> ...



No there is no DEFINITIVE proof as of yet. I already proved it so now all you have to do is quit lying to yourself about it.


----------



## Ibentoken (Jun 11, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> Ibentoken said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



Yet, when the Robertson family and Chik Filet were attacked people decided to support them and they prospered even more.  Sounds like God is on their side.  Does that make you angry at God?


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 11, 2014)

Bump for SeaWytch's Reality Check.


LockeJaw said:


> Liberal's "Epigenetic Cause For HomoSexuality Proven" Myth DeBunked! Bump
> 
> 
> LockeJaw said:
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 11, 2014)

The "gay gene" theory is SeaWytch's religion & her flying spaghetti monster.


----------



## Peach (Jun 11, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> Liberal's "Epigenetic Cause For HomoSexuality Proven" Myth DeBunked! Bump
> 
> 
> LockeJaw said:
> ...


[/QUOTE]

That is one of my links Locked, study funded connected with by Rice University, an excerpt:

Most human sexuality researchers who are not religious conservatives regard homosexual orientation as a genetically caused trait like left-handedness.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 11, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > LockeJaw said:
> ...



Your vulgarities don't alter the facts about what *YOU* posted. 

That you have resorted to vulgarities only proves that you are not man enough to admit that you made a mistake by endorsing Putin's odious laws. You were given plenty of opportunities to back down from your position but instead you chose to attack me. That merely exposes how weak your position is and remains.

You are also well aware of the fact that I don't tolerate the use of vulgarities either. You can expect to be hearing from me later. Have a nice day.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 11, 2014)

Finally you admit it's still up in the air, no definitive proof...you still had to attack the source, which you mustve not read because they call the attempt to find the cause in epigenetics as "promising". And who knows, maybe they will prove to be right. I'm just tired of your side of the argument intentionally lying about it being PROVEN when it's not. Damn near been arguing this for a week & noone on your side really has even made the attempt to challenge their uninformed or intentionally lie filled stance that it has been proven.

Props for being honest, Peach.


Peach said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > Liberal's "Epigenetic Cause For HomoSexuality Proven" Myth DeBunked! Bump
> ...



That is one of my links Locked, study funded connected with by Rice University, an excerpt:

Most human sexuality researchers who are not religious conservatives regard homosexual orientation as a genetically caused trait like left-handedness.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Ibentoken (Jun 11, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



I don't think the laws are odious.  Queers are odious, though.  Healthy society is not odious.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 11, 2014)

Well I read your study Peach, still nothing saying anything remotely that they have proven epigenetic cause. They say they "predict" things. That's not PROVEN.

So please, stop lying.


----------



## Ibentoken (Jun 11, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> Finally you admit it's still up in the air, no definitive proof...you still had to attack the source, which you mustve not read because they call the attempt to find the cause in epigenetics as "promising". And who knows, maybe they will prove to be right. I'm just tired of your side of the argument intentionally lying about it being PROVEN when it's not. Damn near been arguing this for a week & noone on your side really has even made the attempt to challenge their uninformed or intentionally lie filled stance that it has been proven.
> 
> Props for being honest, Peach.
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Really.  Do you have a link to that information? I think you just made it up.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 11, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> Liberal's "Epigenetic Cause For HomoSexuality Proven" Myth DeBunked! Bump
> 
> 
> LockeJaw said:
> ...


[/QUOTE]

 

That link doesn't debunk epigenetics at all. I guess LJ lacks the intelligence to comprehend what it actually says.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 11, 2014)

It really doesn't matter what non-religous scientists "regard" it as...and I am sure they do, which is why they're trying to prove it. They haven't found definitive proof, period. I can't believe you are having this hard of a time just admitting it.

Why must you try to misrepresent the truth?

They can regard it as such until they're blue in the face, that doesn't make it so.

Proving it does.

Stop lying & misrepresenting facts.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 11, 2014)

Ibentoken said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > LockeJaw said:
> ...



Laws that deprive people of their liberty and pursuit of happiness for expressing support of gays are not odious according to you? Laws that imprison people because they upset those with homophobic religious beliefs are not odious either?

Sounds like you are even worse than LJ in this regard. But at least he can take comfort in having the company of someone like you who hates American's constitutional freedoms and rights too.


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (Jun 11, 2014)

You know... if we were all in the same room I could roll the fattest blunt of OG Kush you ever seen in your life, you would all get super blazed and nobody would be fighting anymore


----------



## Ibentoken (Jun 11, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Ibentoken said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



Queers are nasty perverts.  We need to return to a healthy society and remove the homosexual agenda from our culture and society.  You're confusing impressionable minds with lies.  Nothing to do with the Constitution.  Queers can live their lives within the constitution.  Save the false premises and rhetoric for some naive college kids.  This country did very well for 200 years by keeping the nasty filth in the shadows where they belong.  Those Americans were good people and so am I. Go back to the shadows and stop calling good people bigots.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 11, 2014)

I see the liar is lying once again. That site does debunk that they have DEFINITIVE PROOF, learn how to comprehend what you are reading before replying, Del-Liar-O.

Back on ignore.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 11, 2014)

OG Kush? Finally we have something in common. I love that 'ish!


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 11, 2014)

WTF? How did Peach change what I quoted her saying on my account? Is she a mod or something. She said "Its up in the air"...now it's not in a quote box like I typed it out? Glitch or what?

Don't be hacking my account, Peach!



LockeJaw said:


> Finally you admit it's still up in the air, no definitive proof...you still had to attack the source, which you mustve not read because they call the attempt to find the cause in epigenetics as "promising". And who knows, maybe they will prove to be right. I'm just tired of your side of the argument intentionally lying about it being PROVEN when it's not. Damn near been arguing this for a week & noone on your side really has even made the attempt to challenge their uninformed or intentionally lie filled stance that it has been proven.
> 
> Props for being honest, Peach.
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 11, 2014)

Peach if you abused your mod capabilities to cover up your concession, Im going to report you. I am positive that is not okay.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 11, 2014)

Ibentoken said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Ibentoken said:
> ...



Actually you just called LJ and yourself bigots. 

Sounds like you believe that slavery was a good thing too. Don't worry, there are others who have admitted to believing that slavery was good so you are not alone in your un-American beliefs in that regard. 

The history of this nation has been a step by step process towards enlightenment and ensuring that everyone has their constitutional rights. Originally it was only whites, then blacks were granted their right to Life, Liberty and the Pursuit of Happiness. Women were next followed by Civil Rights for Blacks. Now it is the turn of Gays. Eventually even Atheists will be treated as equals and allowed to hold the highest elected office in the nation. That probably won't happen in my lifetime but there have been 2 expansions of human rights in my lifetime so perhaps there will be a 3rd before I die.


----------



## Ibentoken (Jun 11, 2014)

Leftists lie.  That's all you need to know.


----------



## Silhouette (Jun 11, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> Notice not one liberal will acknowledge that they're WRONG about there being any definitive proof of ANY genetic cause for homosexuality.
> 
> Pathetic.
> 
> Can't even be gracious losers.




And the difference between behavior and "race" as a false premise is a Mt. Everest of difference in the federal courts when weighing if and how the 14th provides a blanket of special protections for the incomplete group of LGBT...

More on that here:  http://www.usmessageboard.com/curre...wins-gay-legal-challenges-simple-as-that.html


----------



## Ibentoken (Jun 11, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Ibentoken said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



I'm sure a lot of things sound like slavery to you.  If you actually had a point then you wouldn't have to pull the race card so early.  This has nothing to do with constitutional rights because queers have had the same rights as anyone else.  This is about submission and silencing American citizens who disagree.  That's not about rights.  That's tyranny


----------



## Peach (Jun 11, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> Finally you admit it's still up in the air, no definitive proof...you still had to attack the source, which you mustve not read because they call the attempt to find the cause in epigenetics as "promising". And who knows, maybe they will prove to be right. I'm just tired of your side of the argument intentionally lying about it being PROVEN when it's not. Damn near been arguing this for a week & noone on your side really has even made the attempt to challenge their uninformed or intentionally lie filled stance that it has been proven.
> 
> Props for being honest, Peach.
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Somehow, I can now EDIT your posts! *Not my computer skills. I see what I wrote listed as something from YOU. Though a part is missing.  *


----------



## Peach (Jun 11, 2014)

A post attributed to LOCKEDJAW was from me, how it comes out under his name I do not know. Any moderators are available?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 11, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> That link doesn't debunk epigenetics at all. I guess LJ lacks the intelligence to comprehend what it actually says.



Homosexuality is evolutions little way of saying "get the fuck out of the gene pool!"


----------



## Peach (Jun 11, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> WTF? How did Peach change what I quoted her saying on my account? Is she a mod or something. She said "Its up in the air"...now it's not in a quote box like I typed it out? Glitch or what?
> 
> Don't be hacking my account, Peach!
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

*Correct! The words are attributed to you, I POSTED THEM.
*


----------



## Peach (Jun 11, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> Peach if you abused your mod capabilities to cover up your concession, Im going to report you. I am positive that is not okay.



I am not a moderator.


----------



## Pop23 (Jun 11, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Stamping my feet all over your stupidity. 

Yup


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 11, 2014)

Ibentoken said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Ibentoken said:
> ...




Why should it. God has nothing to do with the haters. Do you believe god sided with the team that won a game?


----------



## Peach (Jun 11, 2014)

Peach said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > Bump for SeaWytch's Reality Check.
> ...



No, this was a study I posted, you might want to read it:

f an epi-mark inverts the gender to which the fetus will be attracted later in life, then a gay. lesbian or bisexual newborn may result. Similarly, if an epi-mark inverts the gender with which the fetus will identify themselves later in life, then a transgender baby many be born.

Co-author of the study, Sergey Gavrilets, said that this relatively rare:

"Transmission of sexually antagonistic epi-marks between generations is the most plausible evolutionary mechanism of the phenomenon of human homosexuality."

The report's abstract says in part:

"Our model predicts that homosexuality is part of a wider phenomenon in which recently evolved androgen-influenced traits commonly display gonad-trait discordances at substantial frequency, and that the molecular feature underlying most homosexuality is not DNA polymorphism(s), but *epi-marks* that evolved to canalize sexual dimorphic development that sometimes carryover across generations and contribute to gonad-trait discordances in opposite-sex descendants." 3[/QUOTE]

*I posted this, not LockedJaw. *


----------



## Pop23 (Jun 11, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Ibentoken said:
> 
> 
> > Christian businesses are being targeted, but the queer trash will never admit it.
> ...



Jake, quit bringing me up, I'm straight. Your obsession with me is a waste of time.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 11, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> Really now? So now you don't have sex with women because you're attracted to them, but you always Knew you to have sex with them since birth because you were attracted to females?
> 
> You make no sense, Wytchy. None whatsoever.




Do you believe you weren't straight until you had sex?


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 11, 2014)

I hope you don't mind me not really trusting you right now. If you admit that you did say what you said....That'd help a lot because this REALLY looks bad on your part right now...I do WANT to believe this is a glitch in the system & not you being dishonest because even though we disagree on some things...I still like you as a person.



Peach said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > Finally you admit it's still up in the air, no definitive proof...you still had to attack the source, which you mustve not read because they call the attempt to find the cause in epigenetics as "promising". And who knows, maybe they will prove to be right. I'm just tired of your side of the argument intentionally lying about it being PROVEN when it's not. Damn near been arguing this for a week & noone on your side really has even made the attempt to challenge their uninformed or intentionally lie filled stance that it has been proven.
> ...



Somehow, I can now EDIT your posts! *Not my computer skills. I see what I wrote listed as something from YOU. Though a part is missing.  *[/QUOTE]


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 11, 2014)

Ibentoken said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Ibentoken said:
> ...




Gay Americans aren't going back in the closet no matter how repressed and frustrated it makes you feel. The oppression of your gay brothers and sisters in the US is over. Uganda and Russia are fertile grounds for your brand of hate I hear.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 11, 2014)

What there is zero proof of is the "choice" meme. 99.9% of scientist say it is not a choice. The less than 1% at NARTH can be dismissed.


----------



## Marianne (Jun 11, 2014)

It's not for me, but to each his own. I only have a problem with PDA (gay and straight;get a room) and when gays try to force those who don't believe in their way of life to accept it.  If someone's religion or personal convictions don't approve, that's their right as long as they are not hurting anyone physically. Just ignore them and move on. Baker doesn't want to bake you a wedding cake because you're gay,move on to one who will. Just like blacks in the 60's, time will improve gay civil rights. 


P.S. Please dress conservatively for Gay pride parades ,nobody wants to see people dressed like strippers walking down the street grinding on eachother.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 11, 2014)

Pop23 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Ibentoken said:
> ...




So you say. When did you choose to be straight? Were you equally attracted to both men and women but "chose" only one?


----------



## Peach (Jun 11, 2014)

Ibentoken said:


> Leftists lie.  That's all you need to know.



Some do, some do not. TESTING.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 11, 2014)

Marianne said:


> It's not for me, but to each his own. I only have a problem with PDA (gay and straight;get a room) and when gays try to force those who don't believe in their way of life to accept it.  If someone's religion or personal convictions don't approve, that's their right as long as they are not hurting anyone physically. Just ignore them and move on. Baker doesn't want to bake you a wedding cake because you're gay,move on to one who will. Just like blacks in the 60's, time will improve gay civil rights.




Blacks didn't "move on", they got the Civil Rights Act passed which prohibits discrimination based on race, religion, country of origin, etc. When I don't have to serve a Christian, then they don't have to serve me.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 11, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> Why should it. God has nothing to do with the haters. Do you believe god sided with the team that won a game?



Aren't the "haters" you, and other bigots like you? Those who will not tolerate any view save your own, and seek to destroy those who dare hold opinions you didn't approve for them?


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 11, 2014)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Why should it. God has nothing to do with the haters. Do you believe god sided with the team that won a game?
> ...




Define "tolerate". Pointing out bigotry isn't being intolerant. If someone made an openly racist public statement, you'd ignore it so as to appear "tolerant"?


----------



## CorvusRexus (Jun 11, 2014)

GreenBean said:


> CorvusRexus said:
> 
> 
> > GreenBean said:
> ...



First of all, I was not aware the Bakery thing was legit, I thought it was hypothetical. But it depends, if the gay couple asks for a cake and is paying for it, and asks for _nothing_ special or unique about it, why does it matter? Sorry as I've never been married before, but do toppers come as individual pieces or as a pair? 

Second, a shirt that says "I suck dick" is clearly objectionable. A regular cake is not. It does not have vile or objectionable content.

Third, if a gay couple was trying to cause a scene, they should not be helped. If they seriously wanted a cake, then they are not at fault.


----------



## Pop23 (Jun 11, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Nature made me straight, your mental disorder allowed you to choose irrational behavior. 

Any more nonsense like you had sexual thoughts at the age of 5?


----------



## Ibentoken (Jun 11, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> Ibentoken said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



Oh pshaw.   More false rhetoric.  You're not going to tell us how to think.


----------



## Ibentoken (Jun 11, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



I'm going to stop being a homophobic bigot when you stop being a Christophobic bigot.  Deal?


----------



## CorvusRexus (Jun 11, 2014)

Silhouette said:


> CorvusRexus said:
> 
> 
> > Silhouette said:
> ...



If I had a child who later claimed to be gay, I wouldn't force him/her to be straight. I would be fine with it. 

What if _you _had a gay kid?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 11, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> Define "tolerate".



Do you and the other bigots like you engage in coordinated campaigns of slander and libel against anyone who dares hold an opinion contrary to your own?

We know you do.



> Pointing out bigotry isn't being intolerant.



The bigot is you, the one who attacks any that do not conform to your views is you.



> If someone made an openly racist public statement, you'd ignore it so as to appear "tolerant"?



Homosexuality is a behavior, not a race. The only way anyone even knows your sexual activities is if you tell them or perform them in front of them. 

Your attempt to equate behavior with race is patently dishonest, but then, bigots are not ofter worried about integrity...


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 11, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > Really now? So now you don't have sex with women because you're attracted to them, but you always Knew you to have sex with them since birth because you were attracted to females?
> ...


----------



## Ibentoken (Jun 11, 2014)

Homosexuality is a mental/emotional disorder.


----------



## Peach (Jun 11, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > LockeJaw said:
> ...



PEACH: TESTING, do I delete the post in error?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 11, 2014)

Ibentoken said:


> Homosexuality is a mental/emotional disorder.



Homosexuality is a termination clause, natures way of stopping an unwanted genetic stream. 

IF a gene is ever isolated as the cause of homosexuality, 90% of homosexuals will be aborted. It is a genetic dead end, that is the natural purpose of homosexuality - to weed out the genetic material that is adverse to the survival of the species.


----------



## CorvusRexus (Jun 11, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> OG Kush? Finally we have something in common. I love that 'ish!





Never heard of it but it sounds shady.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 11, 2014)

WTF is going on with this damn forum. I just wrote out a real sincere post to seawytch & it gets chopped in half...whole parts of it gone.

I edited it, because I missed some points...those points are there, the original unedited post is gone!


----------



## CorvusRexus (Jun 11, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> WTF is going on with this damn forum. I just wrote out a real sincere post to seawytch & it gets chopped in half...whole parts of it gone.
> 
> I edited it, because I missed some points...those points are there, the original unedited post is gone!



Nobody knows anymore, Lockey.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks for quoting the whole post prior to me editing it and it getting chopped in half . But please stop.





Peach said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...


----------



## Peach (Jun 11, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> WTF is going on with this damn forum. I just wrote out a real sincere post to seawytch & it gets chopped in half...whole parts of it gone.
> 
> I edited it, because I missed some points...those points are there, the original unedited post is gone!




And I posted under your name. How I am still trying to understand.  PEACH THIS ONE LOOKED ODD WHEN I RESPONDED.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 11, 2014)

[MENTION=24452]Seawytch[/MENTION]

hope this posts right...Yeesh!



LockeJaw said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > LockeJaw said:
> ...


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 11, 2014)

Lockejaw thinks he's healthy..


----------



## Peach (Jun 11, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Lockejaw thinks he's healthy..



He is unless I am trying to cut & paste it appears.


----------



## Silhouette (Jun 11, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> Gay Americans aren't going back in the closet no matter how repressed and frustrated it makes you feel. The oppression of your gay brothers and sisters in the US is over. Uganda and Russia are fertile grounds for your brand of hate I hear.



A.  There is no such thing as a 'gay american" as if it were a race.  There are Americans, some of which engage in homosexual behavior.

B. That's fine if you're out of the closet with your deviant sexual behavior.  Just don't expect to your ilk to automatically be declared "a race" and thereby get access to the privelege of marriage...or for people to be forced to advocate for or enable your strange behaviors as a matter of law.


http://www.usmessageboard.com/curre...wins-gay-legal-challenges-simple-as-that.html


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 11, 2014)

That's all Joe got out of that whole post...smh

you really are an ignorant cocksucker, GUY.


----------



## GreenBean (Jun 11, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > *there is Zero concrete evidence of genetic causes of homosexuality, *so your point is null & void.
> ...



Bravo !  Excellent article Derideo - well written and full of hope and wishful thinking.  It deals with "Epi-Marks" .  Epi-marks are eliminated and recreated with each suceeding generation, and *were never considered to have been inherited*

The study theorizes and suggests that what they term  "sexually antagonistic" epi-marks can, at times, pass from generation to generation - if this is true it is extremely , I repeat extremely rare - although not impossible.   The study is inconclusive allthough the theory is sound and plausible *it is just that a THEORY - not proof positive .*

Although I doapplaud your attempt - I believe youhave failed to debunk Lockejaws statement  "there is Zero concrete evidence of genetic causes of homosexuality,"  allthough the study you cited is promising *it is not concrete evidence - just a theory.*


----------



## GreenBean (Jun 11, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Lockejaw thinks he's healthy..



I can't speak for his physical health, however based on his posts, he appears to one of the few mentally healthy people posting on this thread - and that includes myself.


----------



## GreenBean (Jun 11, 2014)

CorvusRexus said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > WTF is going on with this damn forum. I just wrote out a real sincere post to seawytch & it gets chopped in half...whole parts of it gone.
> ...



You  probably hit preview post thinking you were hitting submit post - which I've done myself once or twice.


----------



## GreenBean (Jun 11, 2014)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Ibentoken said:
> 
> 
> > Homosexuality is a mental/emotional disorder.
> ...



Sounds very plausible, alot more plausible than anything I hear coming out of the "other" camp - now if you could just find a very brave scientist - who is not afraid of  losing his tenure, his job, his career and membership in the APA [If he has one] to put a rubber stamp on it - then perhaps it could fly.


----------



## GreenBean (Jun 11, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> What there is zero proof of is the "choice" meme. 99.9% of scientist say it is not a choice. The less than 1% at NARTH can be dismissed.



You pulled those statistics out of your ass sweety - that's not even close to being true.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 11, 2014)

I am in excellent physical health, Green Bean, my friend.

Yesterday was my birthday, and I don't know if the wife knew beforehand and just wanted to give me the news on my birthday...But I found out my wife is pregnant with our 5th Child! I am extremely happy, but seriously considering getting a vasectomy. 5 is enough I think!


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 11, 2014)

Pop23 said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...



And nature made me gay. Your opinion has no basis in anything other than your own bigotry. 

I have already said, twice, that they were not sexual, they were crushes, attractions. Kids play house at age 5. When we played house, I never wanted to be the wife, and always wanted to play the husband. 

You're the one spouting nothing but irrational nonsense with no basis in reality let alone science.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 11, 2014)

Exactly right.  Lockejaw, Greenbean, and Pop 23's bigotry has no scientific basis at all.


----------



## Ibentoken (Jun 11, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



Perhaps you were confused and immature at age five and never matured past playing with yourself.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 11, 2014)

Ibentoken said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Ibentoken said:
> ...



Oh phsaw....False argument since I never told you how to think. I basically told you that your thinking is not going to force gays back in the closet. The number of out gays is only going to grow. You can continue to _feel _however you want to _feel _about it...what you try to legislate is the only thing that I give a shit about.


----------



## Ibentoken (Jun 11, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Exactly right.  Lockejaw, Greenbean, and Pop 23's bigotry has no scientific basis at all.



Everyone with an opinion is a bigot, including you.  You poor creatures are becoming the boy who cried wolf.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 11, 2014)

Ibentoken said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



Again false argument. I don't want you to live in the shadows, unable to live your life openly as a Christian. I have no interest in taking away your fundamental right to civil marriage. 

As for Christianity itself...I look at Christians like Elvis fans...Some of 'em freak me out a little.


----------



## Ibentoken (Jun 11, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> Ibentoken said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



Well, what we're going to do is rally around and support every Christian business you target.  We had so much fun with the Robertson family and Chik Filet making tons of money when you targeted them, and we're going to support the Christian bakers, florists, etc.  Looking forward to it.  The Robertson family and Chik Filet just got more business when you attacked them.  Go for it.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 11, 2014)

Ibentoken said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Exactly right.  Lockejaw, Greenbean, and Pop 23's bigotry has no scientific basis at all.
> ...



Now see here. 

I highly disagree with that remark. Just how am I a bigot? Would you care to explain yourself?

I support equality, which according to you makes me bigoted. I support the Constitution, so therefore I support equality. My support, however does not come at the expense of ending someone else's First Amendment right to religious expression. I have no real opinion of them, other than that they do nothing to rein in their extremist, militant wings. If they really do support civil discourse, they'll tone it all down without taking the debate hostage.


----------



## Silhouette (Jun 11, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> And nature made me gay. Your opinion has no basis in anything other than your own bigotry.
> 
> I have already said, twice, that they were not sexual, they were crushes, attractions. Kids play house at age 5. When we played house, I never wanted to be the wife, and always wanted to play the husband.
> 
> You're the one spouting nothing but irrational nonsense with no basis in reality let alone science.




And here's a bigoted study done by the CDC that hatefully seems to draw a correlation between gay men and their having been molested as boys...  The way "nature" made them, I'm sure...



> ATLANTA [2005 Clinical Psychiatry News] -- Substance abuse is *pervasive among gay men* and is so intricately intertwined with *epidemics of *depression, partner abuse, and *childhood sexual abuse *that adequately addressing one issue requires attention to the others as well, said Ronald Stall, Ph.D., chief of prevention research for the division of HIV/AIDS prevention at the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, Atlanta...



And these crazy bigots over at the Mayo Clinic.  What a bunch of "ignorant homophobes "suggesting that ANY sexual orientation is learned!  



> Mayo Clinic 2007
> 
> *One of the most obvious examples of an environmental
> factor that increases the chances of an individual becoming
> ...



And what's this with this review done in Quebec, compiling over 300 peer-reviewed studies with categories like this stating their collective-conclusions?:



> INFLUENCE OF LEARNING ON SEXUAL
> EXCITEMENT
> 
> INFLUENCE OF LEARNING ON
> ...




All those bigots dare to suggest Seawytch's "naturally made" lesbianism has something to do with the environment she found herself in [near San Francisco, CA]!  That's just absurd!


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 11, 2014)

[MENTION=24452]Seawytch[/MENTION] One more time... Either she is ignoring this post or hasn't seen it..I would appreciate a reply. Hopefully not her usual one sentence.



LockeJaw said:


> [MENTION=24452]Seawytch[/MENTION]
> 
> hope this posts right...Yeesh!
> 
> ...


----------



## GreenBean (Jun 11, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> I am in excellent physical health, Green Bean, my friend.
> 
> Yesterday was my birthday, and I don't know if the wife knew beforehand and just wanted to give me the news on my birthday...But I found out my wife is pregnant with our 5th Child! I am extremely happy, but seriously considering getting a vasectomy. 5 is enough I think!



Happy Birthday and congratulations ... and actually IMO 8 is enough.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 11, 2014)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Define "tolerate".
> ...



Holding an _opinion _different than mine is fine...speaking it out loud makes it available for public censure. 




> Pointing out bigotry isn't being intolerant.





> The bigot is you, the one who attacks any that do not conform to your views is you.



I don't think you understand the meaning of the word bigot. Yes, I am intolerant of intolerance. I am intolerant of racism, misogyny, anti gay bigotry, religious bigotry and a few others I'm sure. 



> If someone made an openly racist public statement, you'd ignore it so as to appear "tolerant"?





> Homosexuality is a behavior, not a race. The only way anyone even knows your sexual activities is if you tell them or perform them in front of them.
> 
> Your attempt to equate behavior with race is patently dishonest, but then, bigots are not ofter worried about integrity...



Discrimination is discrimination. You make discriminatory statements or contribute to discriminatory campaigns, you are subject to public disapproval. I'm glad you can't be openly racist anymore just like I'm glad you can't be openly anti gay anymore.


----------



## GreenBean (Jun 11, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> [MENTION=24452]Seawytch[/MENTION] One more time... Either she is ignoring this post or hasn't seen it..I would appreciate a reply. Hopefully not her usual one sentence.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 11, 2014)

Nature MAY have made you gay, there is no solid evidence of that yet. It also could have been enviromental & social causes that were outside of your control, something couldve changed the structure of your brain as a baby or young girl, as I stated the brain plasticity study fits right into this. Whatever it was,  it happened and now you're gay. 

I have another question, Im not sure if you have kids...I know bodey does. Would you want your kids to be straight or gay? If you had a choice...I don't want a "whatever they choose" answer, just which one do you think would ultimately be best for them, make their lives easier, etc...?


Seawytch said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 11, 2014)

Ibentoken said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Ibentoken said:
> ...



That's great that you think that can be sustained as more and more people come out. Soon it will be YOUR family member that  you have to look in the face and tell them you don't think they deserve the same rights as you have. That's why you want us "cowering in the shadows"...because the more people know us, the more they like us!


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 11, 2014)

GreenBean said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > [MENTION=24452]Seawytch[/MENTION] One more time... Either she is ignoring this post or hasn't seen it..I would appreciate a reply. Hopefully not her usual one sentence.
> ...


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 11, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> Nature MAY have made you gay, there is no solid evidence of that yet. It also could have been enviromental & social causes that were outside of your control, something couldve changed the structure of your brain as a baby or young girl, as I stated the brain plasticity study fits right into this. Whatever it was,  it happened and now you're gay.
> 
> I have another question, Im not sure if you have kids...I know bodey does. Would you want your kids to be straight or gay? If you had a choice...I don't want a "whatever they choose" answer, just which one do you think would ultimately be best for them, make their lives easier, etc...?



You think you were born straight, but I can't have been born gay because "most people" are born straight and yet if someone said only right handed people were born right handed because that is "the norm", they'd be laughed at. 

Yes, I have two children and I want them to be happy, period. If it is members of the opposite sex that make them happy, great...(and that's how it's shaping up so far) but if either of them choose a same sex partner and that makes them happy, also great...especially now in America in the 21st century.


----------



## GISMYS (Jun 11, 2014)

Its not gay, its sin, evil and surely demonic! and biblically called "sodomite". 
Hear God's word on the abomination of sexual perversion!!!===Therefore God also gave them up to uncleanness, in the lusts of their hearts, to dishonor their bodies among themselves, 25 who exchanged the truth of God for the lie, and worshiped and served the creature rather than the Creator, who is blessed forever. Amen.

26 For this reason God gave them up to vile passions. For even their women exchanged the natural use for what is against nature. 27 Likewise also the men, leaving the natural use of the woman, burned in their lust for one another, men with men committing what is shameful, and receiving in themselves the penalty of their error which was due.
knowing the righteous judgment of God, that those who practice such things are deserving of death, not only do the same but also approve of those who practice them. ROMANS 1:24;27 
YES!!! SICK SEXUAL PERVERSION IS DEMON INSPIRED!!! Bewarned!


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 11, 2014)

It's not "you don't deserve the same rights", Wytchy. It's "you don't deserve the same benefits" when it comes to gay marriage. Your couplings are NOT the same, they're different. If you have kids; that is a different story. That's what marriage is about, children and their safety& well being. You guys seem not to even think about that.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 11, 2014)

Wrong. You're not paying attention to what I am saying. I said that you could very well have been born gay, the science isn't there to prove it 100% yet. I also did not say it was a choice. I've done some more rereading of some of the studies and I don't think you CHOSE to be gay. I said the most likely scenario is enviromental & social causes played the biggest role in it. I'm not even saying it was something like being molested or anything like that, I don't know if you were or weren't. The brain plasticity study proved that brain structure changes AS a product of homosexual activity...that is a start on finding the cause if it is not genetic. 


I don't blame you for being apprehensive with me on this, but Im trying not to be a jerk & discuss and maybe learn a little in the process of what gay folks think about this enviromental&social cause theory.

That's it. I even stopped calling you seawench..if you didn't notice.


Seawytch said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > Nature MAY have made you gay, there is no solid evidence of that yet. It also could have been enviromental & social causes that were outside of your control, something couldve changed the structure of your brain as a baby or young girl, as I stated the brain plasticity study fits right into this. Whatever it was,  it happened and now you're gay.
> ...


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 11, 2014)

And I am glad you just love your kids regardless of sexual orientation, that you do not want to influence their decisions, SeaWytch. That makes you a lot different than I originally thought you were. I honestly would be upset if one of my kids were gay, but I honestly don't think I could disown them. I just found out the wife is pregnant with #5 on my birthday yesterday. Fuck that. I will admit it, I wouldn't because I love my kids too much. I don't have to agree with it, but a father's love is too strong to just "disown" their child...atleast mine is.


----------



## GreenBean (Jun 11, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > Nature MAY have made you gay, there is no solid evidence of that yet. It also could have been enviromental & social causes that were outside of your control, something couldve changed the structure of your brain as a baby or young girl, as I stated the brain plasticity study fits right into this. Whatever it was,  it happened and now you're gay.
> ...





> You think you were born straight, but I can't have been born gay because "most people" are born straight and yet if someone said only right handed people were born right handed because that is "the norm", they'd be laughed at.



The left handed argument has been used before - being left handed is a proven genetic trait, Gay is not, it's an acquired one .   Left Handedness involves a complex inheritance pattern. If both parents  are left-handed, there is about a 25% chance of that child being left-handed.

Several [theoretical] single gene models have been proposed to explain the patterns of inheritance of handedness, none are completely 100% accepted in the Scientific Community - but the fact of a genetic connection between left handedness and inheritance is not dispute.




> Yes, I have two children and I want them to be happy, period. If it is members of the opposite sex that make them happy, great...(and that's how it's shaping up so far) but if either of them choose a same sex partner and that makes them happy, also great...especially now in America in the 21st century.




I Wish your kids all the best , and the luck in finding  happiness -heaven knows they're going to need it considering the start they got .  If they should be unfortunate enough to acquire your sexual dysphoria by example , I sincerely hope you have the common sense and love those kids enough to seek psychiatric help - conversion / reperative theory before they are too far gone.  Go ahead and report this post if you like - I don't care  - *I'm being sincere and not trying to be malicous or hurtful *- if you don't like your kids being discussed -then keep them out of the conversation.... Regards


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jun 11, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> JOSweetHeart said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...


You may think that a person can't choose, but I believe that they can because the Lord would not have them be what is against his word.

God bless you always!!!   

Holly

P.S. And no I am not gay or bi, but if you want to choose to continue thinking that I am, go ahead. You are already wrong about thinking that it isn't a choice. Why not be wrong about something else?


----------



## Pop23 (Jun 11, 2014)

JOSweetHeart said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > JOSweetHeart said:
> ...



Here's the answer Holly. 

When you try to rationalize an irrational lifestyle, you must try to draw others into it to justify your delusion. 

So, if anyone opposes their lifestyle they try to make you into one of them. 

Strange, but true.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jun 11, 2014)

^^^ I know. They will grab onto anything in order to keep themselves from drowning.

God bless you always!!!   

Holly


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jun 11, 2014)

OK, so we have 31 people say that homosexuals should have no special protections, and only 1 that says they hate homosexuals.

I know this is not a scientific pole, but it pretty well proves to my mind that opposition to the militant gay agenda has ZERO to do with hatred at all.


----------



## Ibentoken (Jun 11, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...




I'm also subject to public approval.  It's called free speech.  Anything else?


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (Jun 12, 2014)

I am bisexual, ambidextrous, and morally balanced because of choice and willpower... not because of genetics.


----------



## BobPlumb (Jun 12, 2014)

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> I am bisexual, ambidextrous, and morally balanced because of choice and willpower... not because of genetics.



You are who you are because of your own free will?  You are going to make the LGBT people mad.....  But they will forgive you since you are bisexual.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 12, 2014)

Ibentoken said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Ibentoken said:
> ...



You played the "Queers are nasty perverts" card and then whine when you are exposed as a bigot?  By your own measure you obviously don't have a point or even a tenable position to stand on. 

The fact that you don't comprehend what constitutional rights are and how they work is why you are using inflammatory terminology like perverts and tyranny. All you have is hate mongering. Needless to say you are probably clueless as to how you are coming across in your posts too.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 12, 2014)

Ibentoken said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Ibentoken said:
> ...



Is that because you can't think and only emote instead?


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 12, 2014)

GreenBean said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > LockeJaw said:
> ...



The mere existence of a highly plausible genetic theory completely debunks the erroneous allegation by LJ that there is "Zero concrete evidence of genetic causes of homosexuality". Obviously there is now plausible "evidence" regarding the genetic cause and it will take further research to confirm the findings. It is highly likely that the further research will turn up evidence of other genetic factors that are currently not known. That is how science works. They develop a hypothesis and then run a series of tests to determine whether it proves or disproves the theory. The results can often lead to further findings. 

So the concrete evidence of epigenetic markers is irrefutable. How they behave in determining gender is irrefutable. The fact that genes don't always behave predictably is irrefutable. The mathematical modeling is irrefutable. The existence of the LBGT children born to straight parents is irrefutable. So it is a highly plausible theory to believe that an epigenetic marker could misbehave and the end result would be someone who is born as a member of the LBGT community. That evidence is way more than "zero" by any measure.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 12, 2014)

Silhouette said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > And nature made me gay. Your opinion has no basis in anything other than your own bigotry.
> ...



You are confused. Pedophilia is not the same as homosexuality. That you failed to provide source links also says volumes.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 12, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> And I am glad you just love your kids regardless of sexual orientation, that you do not want to influence their decisions, SeaWytch. That makes you a lot different than I originally thought you were. I honestly would be upset if one of my kids were gay, but I honestly don't think I could disown them. I just found out the wife is pregnant with #5 on my birthday yesterday. Fuck that. I will admit it, I wouldn't because I love my kids too much. I don't have to agree with it, but a father's love is too strong to just "disown" their child...atleast mine is.



Amazing!

LJ has to deal with the potential that one of his own kids might be gay. All 5 of them brought up in the same household by the same parents with the same values and influences but one turns out to be gay. 

What does that do the "brain plasticity" theory? 

That LJ loves his kids is great. That he won't disown his own child if they turn out gay is great too. But is he prepared to deny his own child the same right to happiness as the others just because that child turned out to be gay? 

And if he wants his gay child to be happy why should that child be denied the right to become a gay adult and marry the consenting adult of their choice?

Extrapolating to the next step is a small one. If LJ loves his own gay child and wants their happiness why does he want to deny happiness to other children who are gay?


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 12, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> That's all Joe got out of that whole post...smh
> 
> you really are an ignorant cocksucker, GUY.



Guy, there isn't much to get out of your post. 

YOu're like the vegetarian who can't stop talking about steak.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 12, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> It's not "you don't deserve the same rights", Wytchy. It's "you don't deserve the same benefits" when it comes to gay marriage. Your couplings are NOT the same, they're different. If you have kids; that is a different story. That's what marriage is about, children and their safety& well being. You guys seem not to even think about that.



Then by that logic, we should deny marriage licenses to old people on their second marriages who are beyond child bearing years.  We should deny marriage licenses to anyone who carries the genetic markers for diseases like Taye-Saches 

and these married couples who own pets instead of having kids like the Pope was whinging about the other day?  We should totally revoke their marriage licences. 

Think of the Children.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 12, 2014)

GreenBean said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Lockejaw thinks he's healthy..
> ...



That reminds me off the joke about the guy at the mental institution who insists he's Napoleon, and the doctor asks him how he knows he's Napoleon, and he says, "God Told Me". 

And the guy in the next bed says, "I did not!" 

Sorry, dude, if I were to pick out the two biggest homophobic whacks on this board, you and Lockejaw would be competing for those spots with Sil, who is still drunk dialing poor Sean Penn over that Harvey Milk movie.


----------



## CorvusRexus (Jun 12, 2014)

Ibentoken said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Ibentoken said:
> ...



And here is an excellent example of why this country is ruined. 

Just because someone disagrees with you doesn't mean you run their cause into the ground, be a bigot, or make everything about "us vs. them". 

Sorry both sides, but those of you who refuse to listen to the other side are wrong.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 12, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> It's not "you don't deserve the same rights", Wytchy. It's "you don't deserve the same benefits" when it comes to gay marriage. Your couplings are NOT the same, they're different. If you have kids; that is a different story. That's what marriage is about, children and their safety& well being. You guys seem not to even think about that.



Fortunately for all the married gay couples and the millions of infertile or childless by choice straight married couples, your _opinion _and $3.45 will get you a coffee at Starbucks. 

Sex isn't a requirement to procreate, civil marriage isn't a requirement to procreate and procreation is not a requirement for civil marriage...in fact, in some instances is prohibited altogether. 

First cousin marriage is allowed in these states under the following circumstances:
Arizona- if both are 65 or older, or one is unable to reproduce.
Illinois- if both are 50 or older, or one is unable to reproduce.
Indiana- if both are at least 65.
Utah- if both are 65 or older, or if both are 55 or older and one is unable to reproduce.
Wisconsin- if the woman is 55 or older, or one is unable to reproduce.​
Yes, our marriages are exactly the same as all the other millions of married couple all over the country. Some of us have kids, some of us don't. You only want to keep the gay ones from civil marriage. That's bigotry and discrimination.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 12, 2014)

CorvusRexus said:


> Ibentoken said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



The confusion between the legal marriage contract as defined by the respective states and the religious institution of Holy Matrimony is where most of the problems lie.

Those that believe in the latter have religions that define homosexuals as sinful. To them that means that allowing gays to marry will somehow "defile" their own "Holy Matrimony". 

Since the 1st Amendment prohibits the state from endorsing any religion the state cannot legitimately deny the right of same sex couples the legal benefits of marriage. These state sanctioned marriages have no religious component whatsoever.

Those who believe that homosexuals are sinful and should be denied state sanctioned marriage are trying to unconstitutionally force the state to endorse their religious beliefs. Until they cease and desist this topic will continue.

And yes, I understand the arguments of both sides. I uphold the rights of those who have religious beliefs. However their rights do not override the rights of others. Which is why I am upholding the rights of all Americans to marry the consenting adult of their choosing. 

The majority of this nation understands the distinction between the state sanctioned legal marriage contract and the concept of Holy Matrimony.  It is only those who haven't figured this out that are still having a problem with it.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 12, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> Wrong. You're not paying attention to what I am saying. I said that you could very well have been born gay, the science isn't there to prove it 100% yet. I also did not say it was a choice. I've done some more rereading of some of the studies and I don't think you CHOSE to be gay. I said the most likely scenario is enviromental & social causes played the biggest role in it. I'm not even saying it was something like being molested or anything like that, I don't know if you were or weren't. The brain plasticity study proved that brain structure changes AS a product of homosexual activity...that is a start on finding the cause if it is not genetic.



Well scientist think it's genetics and environment that plays a role.

Dr Bailey said environmental factors were likely to have the biggest impact on homosexuality.

He added: Dont confuse environmental with socially acquired. Environment means anything that is not in our DNA at birth, and that includes a lot of stuff that is not social.
Richard Lane, of Stonewall, said that while studies into the origins of homosexuality have yet to produce firm evidence, they do to point to a biological root.

He said: *'The thing thats consistent across all of them is that they all point to sexual orientation being something fundamental to a person rather than the lifestyle choice some opponents of equality repeatedly suggest.*​
You also might be interested to note this additional finding...

Last year Canadian scientists found that the more older male siblings a man has, the greater change he will be gay.

They believe that the immune response produced by a pregnant mother increases with each son, increasing the odds of producing more feminine traits in the developing brain of the fetus.

Each older brother raised the odds that a man was homosexual by one third.​
Being homosexual is only partly due to gay gene, research finds


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 12, 2014)

JOSweetHeart said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > JOSweetHeart said:
> ...



Actually I *know * orientation is not a choice. That you think you can choose leads to only one conclusion, bisexuality. You believe you could choose to be with a woman. That must mean there is an underlying attraction, yes? See, there is no way I could choose to be emotionally and sexually attracted to a man. I wasn't born that way. I can't make myself want to be attracted to men, but since you think you could make yourself attracted to women, the only logical explanation is that you are bisexual or gay.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 12, 2014)

JimBowie1958 said:


> OK, so we have 31 people say that homosexuals should have no special protections, and only 1 that says they hate homosexuals.
> 
> I know this is not a scientific pole, but it pretty well proves to my mind that opposition to the militant gay agenda has ZERO to do with hatred at all.



Whew...it's a good thing gays don't want _special _protections...they want the same protections.


----------



## Warrior102 (Jun 12, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > Wrong. You're not paying attention to what I am saying. I said that you could very well have been born gay, the science isn't there to prove it 100% yet. I also did not say it was a choice. I've done some more rereading of some of the studies and I don't think you CHOSE to be gay. I said the most likely scenario is enviromental & social causes played the biggest role in it. I'm not even saying it was something like being molested or anything like that, I don't know if you were or weren't. The brain plasticity study proved that brain structure changes AS a product of homosexual activity...that is a start on finding the cause if it is not genetic.
> ...



More scientific "evidence" to justify your sickness?


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 12, 2014)

Ibentoken said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



No shit Sherlock. We have it too. You say something anti gay, we can use our free speech to say you're an anti-gay bigot. What ya'll are freaking out about is that the rest of the country doesn't want to bash gays alongside you anymore.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 12, 2014)

BobPlumb said:


> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> > I am bisexual, ambidextrous, and morally balanced because of choice and willpower... not because of genetics.
> ...



She did not _will _herself to be sexually and emotionally attracted to both sexes...Could you do it, make yourself attracted to someone of the same sex just through sheer force of will?


----------



## Warrior102 (Jun 12, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> What ya'll are freaking out about is that the rest of the country doesn't want to bash gays alongside you anymore.



I don't know where you live, but we don't take too kindly to queers down here in Virginia. Maybe NORTHERN Virginia - up by D.C. - but most of those Prius-driving pole-smokers are from out of state originally.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 12, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



What there is zero evidence of is that anyone chooses their attractions. That's ludicrous on it's face.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 12, 2014)

Warrior102 said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > What ya'll are freaking out about is that the rest of the country doesn't want to bash gays alongside you anymore.
> ...



Funny, I lived near Portsmouth, Virginia in a neighborhood with four lesbian families in a quarter mile area. Folks were mighty "kindly" to us all. Our lesbian friend's house was the hangout for all the kids and adults. The garage was always up and chairs out for "chit chats" with the neighbors. Good times!


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 12, 2014)

Warrior102 said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > LockeJaw said:
> ...



No honey, I'm just trying to give you an out so you can go get that butt fucking you can't stop thinking...er, talking about.


----------



## Warrior102 (Jun 12, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



The blacks (natives) don't like gays. 
Go ask one. 
You four, lying-under-oath, dishonorable out of town "twats" are an anomaly


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 12, 2014)

So many federal and state courts and recent state elections reveal that many, many people do not agree with Lockejaw's contention that same sex coupling is not equivalent to hetero coupling is important enough to deny marriage equality.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 12, 2014)

Warrior102 said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Warrior102 said:
> ...



So only black people live in Southern Virginia? You can speak for all blacks in Virginia? Do you have a special license to do that? 

Overall..._A national Gallup poll conducted November 26-29, 2012 found 53% of African Americans thought marriages between same-sex couples should be recognized officially and should have the same rights as straight married couples._


----------



## Warrior102 (Jun 12, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> So only black people live in Southern Virginia? You can speak for all blacks in Virginia? Do you have a special license to do that?
> 
> Overall..._A national Gallup poll conducted November 26-29, 2012 found 53% of African Americans thought marriages between same-sex couples should be recognized officially and should have the same rights as straight married couples._



Portsmouth is now Southern Virginia? 
You need a geography lesson it appears...


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 12, 2014)

Warrior102 said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > So only black people live in Southern Virginia? You can speak for all blacks in Virginia? Do you have a special license to do that?
> ...



I do?






Hmmm....southern edge just shy of NC...


----------



## GreenBean (Jun 12, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



Derideo - I believe we've had this conversation before , allthough It may have been someone else - I'm not sure.

*You do Understand the difference between Fact and Theory - do you not ?*

In addition - the keyword in LJs statement is "Concrete"  concrete evidence implies factual evidence - not - Theoretical or even hypothetical but FACTUAL.  So although the study yopu cited does lend weight to your side of the debate - it most certainly does not debunk LJs statement.


----------



## GreenBean (Jun 12, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Cute Joe   -I see you've got a sense of humor !

So far as the biggest  "Homophobes" .... depends on how you define homophobe.  The Democrats consider themselves to be a bunch of Jack Asses - and I do concur .  Clinton claimed he never had sex with that woman, then the silly Jack Ass saved his skin with a semantic word game "Define Sex"


----------



## GreenBean (Jun 12, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > GreenBean said:
> ...



You are correct SeaWytch, nobody conciouslly chooses their sexual attractions - they are the product of innate conditioning - generally in the formulative years - and they are reversible - *sometimes *


----------



## GreenBean (Jun 12, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> BobPlumb said:
> 
> 
> > Goddess_Ashtara said:
> ...



No, noone could -but therapists sometimes can - It's called Ex-Gay Therapy - and it works - you should try it sometime.  *ANd if that fails there is allways PFL*


----------



## Ibentoken (Jun 12, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> Ibentoken said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



Poor misguided victim.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 12, 2014)

I ignore Del-Liar-O. What it says means nothing to me. It's proven to not even comprehend what People are saying to it.

Anyway, As I stated to Seawytch, I have decided to not take the stance that it is impossible for it to be genetic, that it may be possible...however there is NO CONCRETE EVIDENCE of any genetic or epigenetic cause for homosexual yet. They have some speculation & declared "promising" evidence, not 100% verifiable evidence.

It's too stupid to understand the difference. The most convincing evidence for a cause comes from the side looking at it as caused by enviromental & social causes outside of the people who are homosexuals control, in my opinion.

All I do is keep repeating myself because it, along with other liberals here seem to just not get it. They refuse they could be wrong & not understand what it is they're reading.

But that is EXACTLY what they're problem is. Too busy attacking, not doing enough thinking.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 12, 2014)

Once again for the Cult Of The Gay Gene:
Pay attention, Del-Liar-O, to the beginning and the bulletpoints that tells you that you're wrong, and I have been right. Idiot.

http://www.religioustolerance.org/hom_caus10.htm

For decades, the root cause of homosexual and bisexual orientation has remained a mystery. Although many recent studies have given*strong indications*that the cause has a hereditary component, there remain some gaps in the scientific understanding of these two sexual orientations:

*No smoking gun* has been found so far. In spite of massive research efforts, no gene or group of genes has been definitively proven to cause homosexuality.

The Darwinian theory of natural selection is based on the survival of the "fittest" where fittest is defined as those members of a species that have the largest number of offspring. They are the individuals that most successfully pass their genes on to the next generation. Gays and lesbians, by definition, are not sexually attracted to members of the opposite sex and thus tend to have many fewer offspring. Bisexuals are attracted to the opposite sex to some degree, but are also attracted to the same sex. Thus both homosexuals and bisexuals tend to procreate less. If homosexuality is a trait with a purely genetic cause, one would expect that it would become very rare within a given population group in a few generations. Heterosexuals simply outbreed homosexuals and bisexuals. But every society on earth has a more or less a stable percentage of gays and lesbians. It would appear that a simple "gay gene" or set of "gay genes" may never be found because they may not exist. 
Researchers at the Working Group on Intragenomic Conflict at the National Institute for Mathematical and Biological Synthesis (NIMBioS) have issued a report on epigenetics. They have produced a mathematical model that shows how epi-marks before birth might play a major role in determining a person's sexual orientation and perhaps even gender identity.

NIMBioS researcher Sergey Gavrilets explained:

"It&#8217;s not genetics. It&#8217;s not DNA. It&#8217;s not pieces of DNA. It&#8217;s epigenetics. The hypothesis we put forward is based on epigenetic marks." 1

According to a NIMBios article:

"Epi-marks constitute an extra layer of information attached to our genes' backbones that regulates ...[the genes'] expression. While genes hold the instructions, epi-marks direct how those instructions are carried out -- when, where and how much a gene is expressed during development." 2

These epi-marks are normally specific to the gender of the fetus. They are produced early in gestation, during the embryonic stage of development. The speculation is that some epi-marks "... affect the genitals, others sexual identity, and yet others ..." 2 affect the gender(s) to which the individual is sexually attracted later in life -- their sexual orientation. If this is true, then epi-marks may play a role in intersexuality, gender identity and sexual orientation.

Certain epi-marks become active later in pregnancy when they control the reaction of the fetus to normal fluctuations in testosterone levels. In the case of a female fetus, (XX) the epi-marks prevent her from becoming masculinized during intervals of high testosterone. For male fetuses, (XY) they prevent him from becoming feminized during intervals of low testosterone.

Normally, these epi-marks are eventually inactivated or "erased" during conception. They are not typically present to be transmitted from generation to generation. However, rarely, it is possible for these particular epi-marks to be transmitted at conception:

from the father to a girl embryo, thus allowing her to be masculinized later in gestation, or

from the mother to a male embryo, thus feminizing him later in gestation.
In both cases, the normal effects of the epi-marks would be inverted.



There is NO SMOKING GUN, NO CONCRETE EVIDENCE AS OF YET, So stfu.

*Edited to comply with Copyright rules*


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 12, 2014)

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> I am bisexual, ambidextrous, and morally balanced because of choice and willpower... not because of genetics.



So if I am reading this correctly, you really feel you just chose to try out the same sex & you liked it so you became a practicing bisexual?

I only ask because a lot of people here will say one thing, and the next claim that's not what they meant and then elaborate on it more clearly...well mostly liberals do that here, but you get the point...


----------



## Ibentoken (Jun 12, 2014)

The wife of the Mayor of NYC used to be a lesbian.  She now says she's heterosexual.  Denies being bisexual.  She obviously changed her preference when she met her husband.  Check it out.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 12, 2014)

Ibentoken said:


> The wife of the Mayor of NYC used to be a lesbian.  She now says she's heterosexual.  Denies being bisexual.  She obviously changed her preference when she met her husband.  Check it out.


i read about that. Maybe it's a choice for some, others not so much. It's complicated and that is why people need to stop pretending they KNOW anything about this 100% other than the fact that homosexuality exists.

See how fair I am being? And watch the hysterics from the pro-gay normalization crowd, not a drop of intellectual honesty in any of them it seems.


----------



## GreenBean (Jun 12, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> Ibentoken said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



Witchy Poo-  your being very dellusional if you really think anybody likes you.  Kinder and more ignorant or indictrinated people tolerate you , free thinking people spit on the ground after you walk by, a handful will  spit  in your face -but NOBODY, and I mean Nobody truly likes queers, some are just more tolerant than others, presumably out of misguided acts of kindness and shear ignorance


----------



## GreenBean (Jun 12, 2014)

Ibentoken said:


> The wife of the Mayor of NYC used to be a lesbian.  She now says she's heterosexual.  Denies being bisexual.  She obviously changed her preference when she met her husband.  Check it out.



Deblasio - The NYC Mayor is a closet Commie - I suspect, and only suspect that his marriage to an African American Woman is a ruse - but I might be wrong - it happens once in a while.



> McCrays interview with Essence magazine comes 34 years after she penned a 1979 essay for the publication about coming out as a gay woman. She said she fell in love with a man 'by putting aside the assumptions I had about the form and package my love would come in.'
> 
> Read more: Mayoral candidate Bill de Blasio?s wife Chirlane McCray, a former lesbian, opens up about falling in love with a man - NY Daily News


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 12, 2014)

Gotta disagree with you there Green Bean, people who hate everything natural & normal that aren't gay themselves like gays. People who want to see society turned on it's head like them....atleast until they've served their purpose.


----------



## GISMYS (Jun 12, 2014)

Homosexuality is no different from beastality (to lie down sexually with animals) Sodomite perverseness is men and women desiring to perform the unlawfulness and unnaturalness of intercourse with men or women through invading the (rear) of their body, and or any oral or any sexual intercourse with of the same sex gender. This also created as a culture lifestyle for a people, Its all the same demons, possessing humans to go into sexual perverseness. The demons possess both males and females with this sin sickness. Sexual relations with demons, of the same sex, children, and of animals. Since satans transgression, he has worked towards getting men and women to go against the divine order of God. Whatever God has established and instituted, such as marriage and family, Satan and his demons are determined to destroy it, to change it, and to make it become a direct transgression against God. Marriage is not something we can customized after our carnal ,lustful desires. Marriage is only the union of one man(born male) and one woman(born female). Therefore by God it is NOT any other union, no same sex unions, such as two men or two women. Jesus said in Matt.19:4, that " God which made them at the beginning made them male and female, what therefore God hath joined together(a man and a woman), let not man put asunder(destory or torn apart)". Because man may declare his judgments against God's word of truth, does not make it so and acceptable with God. Any judgment that goes against God's judgments and counsel is sin and darkness and will receive recompense.Those that agrees with this foul spirit trieds to seduce your righteous judgment by saying "everyone should have the right to marry the person that they love",but this is carnal perverted love. Marriage is by God, he has said he will judge, in Heb.13:4 says, Marriage is honourable in all(saved&unsaved), and the bed undefiled(your sexual relations are clean): but whoremongers(all unlawful sex acts and partners) and adulterers(marriage defilers&divorcers) God will judge. (Gen.2: 18-25 /St.Matt.19:4-6/ I.Cor.11:2,3/ Titus2: 1-9)


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 12, 2014)

GreenBean said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > GreenBean said:
> ...



The dispute is over the use of the term "*ZERO*". Zero means nothing whatsoever. Obviously that is false given all the factual evidence provided above that points to a plausible epigenetic cause.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 12, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> I ignore Del-Liar-O. What it says means nothing to me. It's proven to not even comprehend what People are saying to it.
> 
> Anyway, As I stated to Seawytch, I have decided to not take the stance that it is impossible for it to be genetic, that it may be possible...however there is NO CONCRETE EVIDENCE of any genetic or epigenetic cause for homosexual yet. They have some speculation & declared "promising" evidence, not 100% verifiable evidence.
> 
> ...



Oh the IRONY!


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 12, 2014)

Listen you stupid hermaphrodite...You get what you ask for. Had you not misrepresented what I said regarding gay propaganda in schools, I wouldn't have you on ignore. You deliberately took what I said & made it into more than what it was. Until you admit to being the lying fucktard that you are, you remain on ignore.

I'll read what you've got to say when I feel like it. You can sit and wait patiently & if you say something worthy of a response...I'll respond.

You shouldn't have been such a distorting piece of shit.

Hopefully you'll learn your lesson, as I can tell you're craving my attention.

Back on ignore for you!


Derideo_Te said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > I ignore Del-Liar-O. What it says means nothing to me. It's proven to not even comprehend what People are saying to it.
> ...


----------



## Ibentoken (Jun 12, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> Ibentoken said:
> 
> 
> > The wife of the Mayor of NYC used to be a lesbian.  She now says she's heterosexual.  Denies being bisexual.  She obviously changed her preference when she met her husband.  Check it out.
> ...



Right.  The agenda needs victims to protect.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 12, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> Listen you stupid hermaphrodite...You get what you ask for. Had you not misrepresented what I said regarding gay propaganda in schools, I wouldn't have you on ignore. You deliberately took what I said & made it into more than what it was. Until you admit to being the lying fucktard that you are, you remain on ignore.
> 
> I'll read what you've got to say when I feel like it. You can sit and wait patiently & if you say something worthy of a response...I'll respond.
> 
> ...



Newsflash for LJ: Putting me on ignore does not prevent me from commenting on your posts. It is of no concern at all to me that you have me on ignore. It is of no concern that you deny your own posts and falsely accuse others of lying.  It is immaterial to me whether or not I have the attention of a lackwitted bigot such as yourself. 

You have already been warned and suffered the consequences of using vulgarities. You will continue to suffer the consequences if you are incapable of learning from your own mistakes. That is entirely on you. Have a nice day.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 12, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> Ibentoken said:
> 
> 
> > The wife of the Mayor of NYC used to be a lesbian.  She now says she's heterosexual.  Denies being bisexual.  She obviously changed her preference when she met her husband.  Check it out.
> ...



Ironic!


----------



## GreenBean (Jun 12, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



Oh that's so cute - poor frustrated little fella  



> The dispute is over the use of the term "*ZERO*". Zero means nothing whatsoever.



That would be true, if all he said was 





> ZERO


.  But in the *context *you are using it - you're simply *quoting him out of context  *   The word zero was used as an adjective to describe the word *CONCRETE*.  The word CONCRETE was used as an adjective to describe evidence - to quote in context tou need all three words - failure to do so is altering the intent of someones statement , and I know you're a bigger person than that . 



> Obviously that is false given all the *factual evidence* provided above that points to a plausible epigenetic cause



*You still don't understand the difference between Fact and Theory ?*

I think I need to re-evaluate my opinion of your caliber , you just went down a few notches there my friend.  Although I will credit you with recognizing that  "Plausible" only means it could conceivably, possibly maybe be factual if and when the theory ever proves out .  

Perhaps it's a matter of intelligence ? Is English yourfirst Language ?

tu capti ? .... Certe pessimus omnium hominum es, an necesse sit !


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 12, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> Holding an _opinion _different than mine is fine...speaking it out loud makes it available for public censure.



I see, so those who fail to conform to your beliefs must remain silent.



> I don't think you understand the meaning of the word bigot. Yes, I am intolerant of intolerance. I am intolerant of racism, misogyny, anti gay bigotry, religious bigotry and a few others I'm sure.



You are intolerant of views contrary to your own, and use defamation as a means of coercing others to bow to your views.

You define "bigot."



> Discrimination is discrimination.



Stupidity is stupidity.

Ignorant bigots spouting political correctness define stupidity. Failure to discriminate between dog shit and nutritious food doesn't make you "tolerant," it makes you a fucking moron.



> You make discriminatory statements or contribute to discriminatory campaigns, you are subject to public disapproval. I'm glad you can't be openly racist anymore just like I'm glad you can't be openly anti gay anymore.



You toss about "discrimination" as an epithet, highlighting your own stupidity. I find your openly anti-Christian bigotry more of a problem than I do anti-gay bigotry. 

Look at that, I discerned between two things, I discriminated between factors..

Personally, I don't give a fuck what you do. You want to eat dog turds? Have at. But you demand that I celebrate your behavior, to which I tell you to fuck off.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 12, 2014)

Lol @ Deliaro! "The font of all knowledge" my ass! It's little unearned ego is all battered and bruised because it was proven wrong & a liar as usual, so it resorts to pretending to be totally oblivious to the difference between "promising theory" & "proven fact" & "strong indication" & "concrete evidence".

If it were smart, it would abandon this thread...but it's not.

It doesn't matter if you can respond to my comments, you ignorant lying twat. I don't see them unless I click on them...that's the point. You don't control the conversation, I do.

Deliaro is 100% fail.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 12, 2014)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Holding an _opinion _different than mine is fine...speaking it out loud makes it available for public censure.
> ...



Not mine, societies. It used to be okay to be openly racist...now it isn't. It used to be okay to be openly anti gay...now it isn't. I'm glad of both. 





> I don't think you understand the meaning of the word bigot. Yes, I am intolerant of intolerance. I am intolerant of racism, misogyny, anti gay bigotry, religious bigotry and a few others I'm sure.







> You are intolerant of view contrary to your own, and use defamation as a means of coercing others to bow to your views.
> 
> 
> 
> You define "bigot."



Defamation?  who was "defamed"? If you are publicly anti gay, you're as uncool as people who are openly racist. Yeah, I'm okay with that, sue me. 











> You toss about "discrimination" as an epithet, highlighting your own stupidity. I find your openly anti-Christian bigotry more of a problem than I do anti-gay bigotry.



I state, factually, that discrimination is the same regardless of your target. Name an instance of this anti Christian bigotry you allege. I don't want to keep Christians from marrying and I can't, by law, deny them Public Accommodation even if I wanted to (which I don't)





> Personally, I don't give a fuck what you do. You want to eat dog turds? Have at. But you demand that I celebrate your behavior, to which I tell you to fuck off.




Nobody has asked you to celebrate anything. You can cry yourself to sleep for all I care. Gays are marrying whether you "give a fuck" or not and it's not okay to be anti gay publicly. I'm glad.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 12, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



That is a dramatic reversal in five years.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 12, 2014)

> So although the study yopu cited does lend weight to your side of the debate - it most certainly does not debunk LJs statement.


 It certainly suggests that Lj and you have it wrong.


----------



## billyerock1991 (Jun 12, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> Some are fun to be with, some are total assholes
> 
> Just like everyone else



you hit the nail right on the head ... just like everybody else accept for one thing ... amazing huh !!!!


----------



## Ibentoken (Jun 12, 2014)

Now this is interesting.
Conservative Media Refuse to Cover New Book on Gay Movement


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 12, 2014)

No it doesn't because I am right. Sorry Jake.


----------



## Silhouette (Jun 12, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> Nobody has asked you to celebrate anything. You can cry yourself to sleep for all I care. Gays are marrying whether you "give a fuck" or not and it's not okay to be anti gay publicly. I'm glad.



They're not "marrying" legally Seawytch..

The AG of Oklahoma and voters in the varoius states who were told their vote doesn't count "give a fuck" about your cult forcing fascist rule on our American legal system..



> KRMG talked with Oklahoma Attorney General Scott Pruitt Wednesday in Tulsa, after a judge ruled the state&#8217;s ban on same-sex marriage is unconstitutional.
> 
> Pruitt expressed the hope that the case will eventually be overturned by the U.S. Supreme Court because of one question.
> 
> ...



And over 300+ researchers from the world's leading institutions will back that up:  http://www.usmessageboard.com/curre...wins-gay-legal-challenges-simple-as-that.html


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 12, 2014)

Ofcourse the 14th amendment was not written to protect behavior.

When are the pro-gay normaliAtion folks here going to take on that argument?

Sil's thread on it is dead as a doornail....and it's hard to keep it alive when the people who disagree won't even acknowledge the argument.

Bump the thread, Sil. This one needs to die.


----------



## Silhouette (Jun 12, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> Ofcourse the 14th amendment was not written to protect behavior.
> 
> When are the pro-gay normaliAtion folks here going to take on that argument?
> 
> ...





Already did   Those opposed, join me there?  [Read the OP first though, vote and then join the conversation] http://www.usmessageboard.com/curre...ns-gay-legal-challenges-simple-as-that-6.html


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 12, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> Not mine, societies. It used to be okay to be openly racist...now it isn't. It used to be okay to be openly anti gay...now it isn't. I'm glad of both.



ROFL

Bullshit - you mistake the Hollywood elite for "society."

Society finds homosexuality at best uncomfortable, despite the propaganda efforts of Hollywood to shove it down everyone's throat. Phil Robertson is consistent with the view of that overwhelming majority of society.



> Defamation?  who was "defamed"? If you are publicly anti gay, you're as uncool as people who are openly racist. Yeah, I'm okay with that, sue me.



Any person who DARES hold an opinion against special privilege for homosexuals and the mainstreaming of aberrant behavior. Robertson and Cathy instantly pop to mind. Because the anti-culture controls the media, demagoguery is the primary weapon in your war on culture.



> I state, factually, that discrimination is the same regardless of your target.



So then, discriminating against eating rat poison is the same as discriminating against red heads?

And you want to rule the rest of us? 



> Name an instance of this anti Christian bigotry you allege. I don't want to keep Christians from marrying and I can't, by law, deny them Public Accommodation even if I wanted to (which I don't)



You have to be fucking kidding me...

At this second you don't have the ability to deny housing and employment to Christians - at least not openly, but that is creeping in by the day. 

The anti-culture HATES Christians above all.



> Nobody has asked you to celebrate anything. You can cry yourself to sleep for all I care. Gays are marrying whether you "give a fuck" or not and it's not okay to be anti gay publicly. I'm glad.



Demanding that homosexuals can force bakers to bake cakes for them is no different than forcing McDonalds to serve dog turds, to fulfill your culinary delights.

The anti-culture are thugs, forcing your views on all others. 

So I reiterate, fuck the queers - you are anti-liberty thugs.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jun 12, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> Actually I *know * orientation is not a choice. That you think you can choose leads to only one conclusion, bisexuality. You believe you could choose to be with a woman. That must mean there is an underlying attraction, yes? See, there is no way I could choose to be emotionally and sexually attracted to a man. I wasn't born that way. I can't make myself want to be attracted to men, but since you think you could make yourself attracted to women, the only logical explanation is that you are bisexual or gay.


You just love being wrong, don't you?    

To me, it is all about capability. I believe that we are all capable of going with whoever we want to, just like we are all capable of lying, stealing, cheating, etc., but it doesn't mean that we will actually do such things. I believe that you are capable of going with someone opposite your gender. You are just convinced that you do not have it in you to do such a thing.

God bless you always!!!   

Holly

P.S. To me, it will always be a choice and if you or anyone else don't like anyone having such a belief, it is your problem and no one else's.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 12, 2014)

GreenBean said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > GreenBean said:
> ...



The context that LJ framed his allegation was "Zero Concrete Evidence".

No matter how you want to parse those 3 terms he is wrong!

The term "zero" is utterly false. The term "evidence" is fallacious in the light of the indisputable known genetic and epigenetic facts that relate to how gender and sexual attraction develops in the fetus. Therefore using the terms "zero evidence" is erroneous because indisputable genetic evidence exists. 

The feeble attempt to qualify his allegation with the term "concrete" merely compounds the fallacy. The term implies that the evidence must be "irrefutable" in order to be acceptable to those whose homophobia is based purely upon their beliefs in religious texts whose veracity has be taken on faith alone.

Science is not about absolutes. It is about knowledge. As new knowledge is acquired it builds upon, and sometimes refutes, prior knowledge. But it is never an absolute. That is something that only those with religious faith believe in. 

So the use of the term "concrete" exposes an ignorance of the scientific process and the deliverables in terms of knowledge. Inheritance has something that had only been investigated since 1866. The concept of DNA was unknown prior to 1950. It took another 50 years from discovering the chemical basis of DNA to actually mapping the human genome. 

So to expect that science has developed absolute "concrete evidence" about one specific obscure aspect of the immense complexity of human DNA and exactly how every single step of how it works from the joining of the egg and the sperm through to the final development of a fully functioning adult is nothing short of absurd in the 13 year time frame since the mapping of the genome.

Given that you are defending LJ and have been vocal about your own antipathy towards facts and knowledge it is unlikely that you followed any of the above. So feel free to continue to amuse me and others with your unenlightened rantings about the "evils" of homosexuals.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 12, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> Lol @ Deliaro! "The font of all knowledge" my ass! It's little unearned ego is all battered and bruised because it was proven wrong & a liar as usual, so it resorts to pretending to be totally oblivious to the difference between "promising theory" & "proven fact" & "strong indication" & "concrete evidence".
> 
> If it were smart, it would abandon this thread...but it's not.
> 
> ...



 at LJ!

I am so occupying the vacuum between his ears. 

He can't help himself but click on my responses now just in case I have responded to one of his incessant whines about me.

His obsession with me is too funny for words!


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 12, 2014)

Once again, it fails to understand it cannot claim anything is a "fact" until it is proven in this discussion. The people researching this stuff aren't making the claims it makes...but it keeps on and on and on.

Total buffoon.

Fountain of all bullshit. Lol!


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 12, 2014)

No smoking gun, no evidence. Theory is not proof, and that is all they have for this particular scientific study at this time. 

Now shut up & cry in a corner, Deliaro.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 12, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> No it doesn't because I am right. Sorry Jake.



That is your right to uninformed and incorrect.

The evidence leans strongly to hard wiring.  Sorry, it is what it is.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 12, 2014)

Follow the bouncing ball Starkey & Deliaro, if you can:
"No-smoking-gun-has-been-found-so-far. In-spite-of-massive-research-efforts, no-gene-or -group-of-genes-has-been-definitively-proven-to-cause-homosexuality."


Nothing you or anyone else can say or do at this point in time changes that FACT of REALITY, okay Starkey?


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 12, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> Once again, it fails to understand it cannot claim anything is a "fact" until it is proven in this discussion. The people researching this stuff aren't making the claims it makes...but it keeps on and on and on.
> 
> Total buffoon.
> 
> Fountain of all bullshit. Lol!



So according to LJ there is no factual evidence that DNA determines gender and sexual preferences.

LJ is also denying that there is factual evidence that epigenetic markers are a key in determining both gender and sexual preference.

LJ is even denying the factual evidence that genes are known to behave erratically.

On top of that LJ is denying the factual evidence that the mathematical modeling of the epigenetic failure rates would be a plausible explanation for gender and sexual preferences not producing the same results 100% of the time.

All of that factual evidence simply does not exist in LJ's homophobic bubble. 

Instead LJ prefers to believe in myths and fables about "environmental factors" that have never been proven to exist. 

Still  at LJ!


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 12, 2014)

JimBowie1958 said:


> OK, so we have 31 people say that homosexuals should have no special protections, and only 1 that says they hate homosexuals.
> 
> I know this is not a scientific pole, but it pretty well proves to my mind that opposition to the militant gay agenda has ZERO to do with hatred at all.



Only 31 people have voted for "no special protections" but what about the other votes?

They should be protected under Civil Rights laws = 28
They should be allowed to marry = 22
They should be protected from any discrimination = 27

That is 77 votes for being allowed to marry and protected against discrimination.

Might not be scientific but that is a truer reflection of the nation as a whole than the assumption you based your conclusion on.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 12, 2014)

When I used the term "concrete evidence" it comes directly from a medical journal article I posted days before you even entered this thread...it came from EPIGENETIC SCIENTIST'S own words, not mine. So now you are calling the researchers themselves ignorant of their own field.

Quit trying.

You're nothing but F-A-I-L.


----------



## CorvusRexus (Jun 12, 2014)

GreenBean said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > GreenBean said:
> ...



Sorry Derideo, but I must agree with GreenBean on this one. LJ did say concrete. Like GreenBean said, your evidence is good, but it is not concrete.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 12, 2014)

Last response to deliaro... I am not disputing that epigenetic causes are said to be promising & I take the epigenetisists at their word on that. You think claiming that factual evidence that they have found in other studies not pertaining to the gay study makes my claims fallacious, go tell that to the researchers.... They are the ones saying they have no concrete evidence, not me. I'm just the messenger.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 12, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iF_yybULkwQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player]The Gay Gene Hoax: History & Lies of the Homosexual Movement - YouTube[/ame]

Man who was president of the APA tells the truth:


Soak up some reality, liberal liars!


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 12, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> When I used the term "concrete evidence" it comes directly from a medical journal article I posted days before you even entered this thread...it came from EPIGENETIC SCIENTIST'S own words, not mine. So now you are calling the researchers themselves ignorant of their own field.
> 
> Quit trying.
> 
> You're nothing but F-A-I-L.



In which case you won't have any problem providing the link for that article, will you, LJ?

Because your word alone just doesn't cut it anymore.

Produce the link or deal with the consequences to your own tattered credibility.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 12, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> Last response to deliaro... I am not disputing that epigenetic causes are said to be promising & I take the epigenetisists at their word on that. You think claiming that factual evidence that they have found in other studies not pertaining to the gay study makes my claims fallacious, go tell that to the researchers.... They are the ones saying they have no concrete evidence, not me. I'm just the messenger.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 12, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> The Gay Gene Hoax: History & Lies of the Homosexual Movement - YouTube
> 
> Man who was president of the APA tells the truth:
> Gay science is all fake, how gays control psychology - YouTube
> ...



Your extremist sources lack credibility, LJ!

PS So do you!


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 12, 2014)

CorvusRexus said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



Science doesn't deal in "concrete", CR. It deals in knowledge. The scientific knowledge to date leans heavily in favor of genetics. The mythical "environmental factors" and fables about "choice" have never successfully withstood scientific scrutiny. The irony of demanding "concrete" when they believe myths and fables is nothing short of absurd in my opinion. So those in the "environmental factors" glass houses are in no position to be throwing "concrete" at anyone!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 12, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> Follow the bouncing ball Starkey & Deliaro, if you can:
> "No-smoking-gun-has-been-found-so-far. In-spite-of-massive-research-efforts, no-gene-or -group-of-genes-has-been-definitively-proven-to-cause-homosexuality."
> 
> 
> Nothing you or anyone else can say or do at this point in time changes that FACT of REALITY, okay Starkey?



Yup, the evidence leans strongly against your opinion, and if you deny it, you are lying.

As we would say in Lake Charles, "Awite."

How's the bid to rent the Board going.  You have been told I get a share, have you?


----------



## Ibentoken (Jun 12, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > Follow the bouncing ball Starkey & Deliaro, if you can:
> ...



Where in the bible is homosexuality condoned?


----------



## Slyhunter (Jun 12, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> Follow the bouncing ball Starkey & Deliaro, if you can:
> "No-smoking-gun-has-been-found-so-far. In-spite-of-massive-research-efforts, no-gene-or -group-of-genes-has-been-definitively-proven-to-cause-homosexuality."
> 
> 
> Nothing you or anyone else can say or do at this point in time changes that FACT of REALITY, okay Starkey?



Post 270, for the fourth time, proves that there is a group of men loving genes that can cause men to be gay.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jun 12, 2014)

JOSweetHeart said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Actually I *know * orientation is not a choice. That you think you can choose leads to only one conclusion, bisexuality. You believe you could choose to be with a woman. That must mean there is an underlying attraction, yes? See, there is no way I could choose to be emotionally and sexually attracted to a man. I wasn't born that way. I can't make myself want to be attracted to men, but since you think you could make yourself attracted to women, the only logical explanation is that you are bisexual or gay.
> ...



So, if you wanted to, you could be homosexual. 

I couldn't. 

I cannot say that I really understand homosexuality but I accept that it exists. Having had good friends who are gay, I've read a bit and - bottom line is, *with the single condition that it be between consenting adults*, its none of my business. 

Just as what YOU do in your personal and sexual life is none of my business and -

Just as what I do in my personal and sexual life is none of your business. 

Your PS is true though - its her problem just as your personal and sexual life is your problem and just as my personal and sexual life is MY problem. 

MYOB.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jun 12, 2014)

Ibentoken said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > LockeJaw said:
> ...



Who cares?

If you care, then that is your business. 

If I don't care, that is not your business. 

These days, so-called christians are really into Peeping Tom-ism. 

MYOB


----------



## Ibentoken (Jun 12, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> JOSweetHeart said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



I agree, it's none of my business.  When the gay mafia starts targeting Christian businesses and promoting the gay agenda in my schools then it is my business.


----------



## GreenBean (Jun 12, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...





> It used to be okay to be openly anti gay...now it isn't.



Really ?Well somebodies been buy ing a lot of Tee Shirts - thousands in fact


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 12, 2014)

Ibentoken said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > LockeJaw said:
> ...



Christian churches don't rule America and the Constitution is secular.

Go start a Christian Republic in South Carolina.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 12, 2014)

Far right reactionary social cons, cry all you want.


----------



## Ibentoken (Jun 12, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Ibentoken said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



That wasn't what I asked.  You appear defensive.


----------



## Ibentoken (Jun 12, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Far right reactionary social cons, cry all you want.



Do you believe Jesus was pro life or pro choice?


----------



## GISMYS (Jun 12, 2014)

The demons use you as much as they can, getting you to commit all ungodliness before they can cause the death of your body and soul. Their primary goal is spiritual death. They want you to die in your sins, but before you do, they want to live inside of you long enough to influence others to agree with your sinful lifestyle, so that they can possess them also. These demons are the creators of Homosexuality". Its not gay, its sin, evil and surely demonic! and biblically called "sodomite


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 12, 2014)

Ibentoken said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Ibentoken said:
> ...



You are defensive that your question means nothing to the discussion.  I was merely pointing that out.    Really, Ibentoken, no one is mad at you.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jun 12, 2014)

Ibentoken said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Far right reactionary social cons, cry all you want.
> ...



Who cares?

He's dead. 

Live in the present and think for yourself.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 12, 2014)

Slyhunter said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > Follow the bouncing ball Starkey & Deliaro, if you can:
> ...



No, that's more bullshit just like the phony alcoholic gene claim, and the gay gene. It's not proven.

Just stop dude. I've already read the few sources I could find on you cockamamey "man loving/woman loving gene". It's not proven.

The truth is if you're born with the plumbing, you were born to reproduce. Anything that deviates from heterosexuality is caused by enviromental & social causes. I'm tired of arguing with you folks. You have no solid proof...and most of these studies are backed by the gay lobby financially so I don't and won't buy your politically driven science, okay?

Have a good one.


----------



## GISMYS (Jun 12, 2014)

Homosexuality is no different from beastality (to lie down sexually with animals) Sodomite perverseness is men and women desiring to perform the unlawfulness and unnaturalness of intercourse with men or women through invading the (rear) of their body, and or any oral or any sexual intercourse with of the same sex gender.


----------



## Slyhunter (Jun 12, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > LockeJaw said:
> ...



Explain Pedophiles then. You think they chose to be pedophiles.
Left handed people.
Foot Fetuses.
Ambidextrous.


----------



## GreenBean (Jun 12, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



You're  an Asshole -I can tolerate people being wrong  , even I am wrong sometimes, it's rare but it happens.  *You're wrong, you've been proven wrong 7 ways to tuesday* yet you are not man enough to admit your error - Basically, even though we are on opposite sides of the fence on most issues -I had some respect for you - *I was wrong*  [See like I said -even I am wrong sometimes] - I'll terminate this discussion with 3 words - You're an Asshole


----------



## GISMYS (Jun 12, 2014)

Heb.13:4 says, Marriage is honourable in all(saved&unsaved), and the bed undefiled(your sexual relations are clean): but whoremongers(all unlawful sex acts and partners) and adulterers(marriage defilers&divorcers) God will judge. (Gen.2: 18-25 /St.Matt.19:4-6/ I.Cor.11:2,3/ Titus2: 1-9)

 Those that love their demon possession,in their ignorant defense they accept the LIE that God has made them this way! God is the reason they are homosexuals. They say,"Ive been this way all my life, even since my childhood", or "Ive tried the opposite sex and it just doesnt feel right to me", or "I hate the opposite sex, dont even want to live with them". This is not strange news at all because according to the scriptures, demons can possess causing you to become more and more, one with the perverseness of homosexuality.


----------



## GreenBean (Jun 12, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> The Gay Gene Hoax: History & Lies of the Homosexual Movement - YouTube
> 
> Man who was president of the APA tells the truth:
> Gay science is all fake, how gays control psychology - YouTube
> ...



The man in the second Video is Nicholas Cummings -he is the Author of the motion to have Homosexuality removed from the DSM .  He later realized his mistake and the fact that he helped open a Pandoras Box.

Nicholas Cummings was one of the primary movers in having Homosexuality declassified as a mental Illness back in the 70s.
In fact, he wrote the proposal to remove it from the DSM. In recent years he made the following admission ...



> I made the resolution that being gay was not a mental illness, that it was characterological,.... I also said with that, that the APA, if it passes this resolution, will also vote to continue research that demonstrates whatever the research demonstrates. Unbiased, open research.


 


> Dr Cummings, is a true scientist and a firm believer in Scientific Objectivity, which is a basis of all science, or at least its supposed to be.  Objectivity is a basic philosophical concept, related to reality and truth. Objectivity means the state or quality of being true even outside of a subject's individual biases. Scientific Objectivity is a value that informs how scientific studies are conducted and how scientific truths are arrived at.  It is the idea that scientists, in attempting to uncover truths about the natural world, must aspire to eliminate personal biases, emotional involvement, etc . Today, it is nowhere to be found in the APA Scientific Objectivity has been swept under the carpet and completely forgotten. Since at least the Mid 90s leftist Ideology rules at the APA. Cummings has stated that its members are cherrypicking results to fit their Agenda. As per Cummings the gay rights movement sort of captured the APA.   See: American Psychological Association Owned by the Gays   Being Gay is Sick


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jun 12, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> So, if you wanted to, you could be homosexual.
> 
> I couldn't.
> 
> ...


I don't believe that a person minding their own business is a one way street. If you want someone to mind their own business, don't go getting into their business first.

God bless you always!!! 

Holly


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 12, 2014)

Quite frankly, I don't care anymore. And what the fuck is a foot fetus? 


Slyhunter said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...


----------



## Ibentoken (Jun 12, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Ibentoken said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Why don't you just say you can't give an answer to my question instead of your rope trick.


----------



## Ibentoken (Jun 12, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Ibentoken said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



If you don't care then why did you reply to a question to someone else?  Are you mentally ill?


----------



## DigitalBluster (Jun 12, 2014)

If I'd got here before the poll closed, I'd have voted: *They should be protected from any discrimination* -- just like anyone else.

Incidentally, anyone calling homosexuality a "lifestyle choice" has to explain how heterosexuality isn't; and if they believe that it is, then I'd be fascinated to know what that process was like for them, when, as a child, they sat down, head in hand, pondered their future, weighed the pros and cons of various sexual orientations, and made such a major "lifestyle choice." As for me, it happened quite naturally on its own, and I had no choice in the matter: girls went from being not very interesting, to very interesting indeed; and this is the same process homosexuals undergo -- they just begin having sexual and romantic feelings toward members of the same sex. And let's not forget the other animals who engage in homosexual and bisexual behavior, which, presumably, never sit down to make a "lifestyle choice" about anything.


----------



## Ibentoken (Jun 12, 2014)

DigitalBluster said:


> If I'd got here before the poll closed, I'd have voted: *They should be protected from any discrimination* -- just like anyone else.
> 
> Incidentally, anyone calling homosexuality a "lifestyle choice" has to explain how heterose
> xuality isn't; and if they believe that it is, then I'd be fascinated to know what that process was like for them, when, as a child, they sat down, head in hand, pondered their future, weighed the pros and cons of various sexual orientations, and made such a major "lifestyle choice." As for me, it happened quite naturally on its own, and I had no choice in the matter: girls went from being not very interesting, to very interesting indeed; and this is the same process homosexuals undergo -- they just begin having sexual and romantic feelings toward members of the same sex. And let's not forget the other animals who engage in homosexual and bisexual behavior, which, presumably, never sit down to make a "lifestyle choice" about anything.



Homo sapiens are heterosexual by nature.  Therefore, homosexuality would be a choice.


----------



## GISMYS (Jun 12, 2014)

How can men and women deny the truth about how wrong and sinful homosexuality is? In Gen.19: 4-24; II.Pet 2:6-8; Jude1: 7, tells us the truth about homosexuality. Its very clear on what the sexual interest and behavior were of the men of Sodom. In Rom.1:24-"Wherefore God also gave them up to uncleanness through the lusts of their own hearts, to dishonour their own bodies between themselves:For this cause God gave them up unto vile affections: for even their women did change the natural use into that which is against nature.  And likewise also the men, leaving the natural use of the woman, burned in their lust one toward another; men with men working that which is unseemly, and receiving in themselves that recompence of their error which was meet". This shows how this desire burns and drives the individual into performing these unnatural acts. It also without a doubt shows us how God feels about. God called and said it is a abomination unto the Lord thy God! Gods judgement came down upon the men of Sodom and Gomorrah by raining brimstone and fire from heaven.God will repeat this judgement again in the "Great Tribulation" and for eternity in the "Lake of Fire". (Rev.16: 1-21; 21:8; 22:15


----------



## GreenBean (Jun 12, 2014)

DigitalBluster said:


> If I'd got here before the poll closed, I'd have voted: *They should be protected from any discrimination* -- just like anyone else.
> 
> Incidentally, anyone calling homosexuality a "lifestyle choice" has to explain how heterosexuality isn't; and if they believe that it is, then I'd be fascinated to know what that process was like for them, when, as a child, they sat down, head in hand, pondered their future, weighed the pros and cons of various sexual orientations, and made such a major "lifestyle choice." As for me, it happened quite naturally on its own, and I had no choice in the matter: girls went from being not very interesting, to very interesting indeed; and this is the same process homosexuals undergo -- they just begin having sexual and romantic feelings toward members of the same sex. And let's not forget the other animals who engage in homosexual and bisexual behavior, which, presumably, never sit down to make a "lifestyle choice" about anything.



Oh  looky here ,somebody unleashed a new sock - so which faggot do you belong to Digital Boy ?


----------



## Slyhunter (Jun 12, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> Quite frankly, I don't care anymore. And what the fuck is a foot fetus?
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> ...



People who like sucking toes. You need to get out more.


----------



## Ibentoken (Jun 12, 2014)

Why don't you queers attack the Robertson family and Chik Filet again.  Maybe you'll get what you want this time.


----------



## GISMYS (Jun 12, 2014)

Fornication, adultery, raping of men,women and children, beastality, incest, polygamy, oral sex, pornography, prostitution".  All of these sexual works are of the same sexual demons. Thats why we also see today, the manifestation of "effeminate" spirit(demon) in men and women. Like men wanting to be female and women wanting to be a male, having sex changes, being crossdressers, transgender changing their role and behaviour to the opposite sex(I.Cor.6:9) All of these acts are sexual perverseness. GOD will indeed JUDGE you accordingly. Man's judgement is just as long as two consenting adults wants to do it ,then its ok, and you have the right, but you just have been decieved by sin and Satan. There is no difference in a man that believes in incest, than a man that believes that God has given him another man to be his soul mate. They both want rights to be equal to what is right, they both will claim that their sex lives are private and will not make a difference on their wonderful character as being a good person in the community. Heres how to discern this, the way God does in Psa.15:4-In whose eyes a vile person is contemned; but he honoureth them that fear the LORD. He that sweareth to his own hurt, and changeth not. Prov.12:8- A man shall be commended according to his wisdom: but he that is of a perverse heart shall be despised. Rom.1:24-For this cause God gave them up unto vile affections. Homosexuality is vile, its sexual behaviour thats  morally debased, or despicable with God.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 12, 2014)

No, it's obvious why we are heterosexual, I don't need to prove squat. If you're born with a dick, it goes in a fuckin' pussy. If you're born with a pussy, it's supposed to get fucked by a dick...get it? And then after that happens, unless you're woman or man is infertile, 9 months later a baby pops out of said woman's pussy.

Assholes were designed for exit only. It doesn't have any natural lubrication..that's nature's way of telling you it's EXIT ONLY. Just because you can fuck it doesn't mean it was designed for you to do so.

You pro-gay people are all retarded beyond belief.


----------



## Noomi (Jun 12, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> How can men and women deny the truth about how wrong and sinful homosexuality is? In Gen.19: 4-24; II.Pet 2:6-8; Jude1: 7, tells us the truth about homosexuality. Its very clear on what the sexual interest and behavior were of the men of Sodom. In Rom.1:24-"Wherefore God also gave them up to uncleanness through the lusts of their own hearts, to dishonour their own bodies between themselves:For this cause God gave them up unto vile affections: for even their women did change the natural use into that which is against nature.  And likewise also the men, leaving the natural use of the woman, burned in their lust one toward another; men with men working that which is unseemly, and receiving in themselves that recompence of their error which was meet". This shows how this desire burns and drives the individual into performing these unnatural acts. It also without a doubt shows us how God feels about. God called and said it is a abomination unto the Lord thy God! Gods judgement came down upon the men of Sodom and Gomorrah by raining brimstone and fire from heaven.God will repeat this judgement again in the "Great Tribulation" and for eternity in the "Lake of Fire". (Rev.16: 1-21; 21:8; 22:15



Go and pedal your crap elsewhere.


----------



## GISMYS (Jun 12, 2014)

Now we have "gay" Bishops, gay ministers, teachers, choir singers and parents!!!God help us all! They treat the scriptures as a joke. Notice the no "fear of the Lord " in their lives. Just another proof that religion is of men and devils. There is no such thing as a gay saint, a saved homosexual. Why? Because all UNLAWFUL sexual acts are transgressions, which means this is something that God has said for us not to do!  Those that practice this way of life,help demons to infest and to influence the human race with sickness and diseases by convincing them to go against Gods word and to live a lifestyle resulting from the curses of God. I.Cor.6:9- Know ye not that the unrighteous shall not inherit the kingdom of God? Be not deceived: neither fornicators, nor idolaters, nor adulterers, nor effeminate, nor abusers of themselves with mankind, Nor thieves, nor covetous, nor drunkards, nor revilers, nor extortioners, shall inherit the kingdom of God.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 12, 2014)

Slyhunter said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > Quite frankly, I don't care anymore. And what the fuck is a foot fetus?
> ...



A foot fetish you mean? Fetuses are a stage babies go through before they are born. You need to learn the difference before pretending to understand science, buddy.


----------



## Ibentoken (Jun 12, 2014)

Noomi said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > How can men and women deny the truth about how wrong and sinful homosexuality is? In Gen.19: 4-24; II.Pet 2:6-8; Jude1: 7, tells us the truth about homosexuality. Its very clear on what the sexual interest and behavior were of the men of Sodom. In Rom.1:24-"Wherefore God also gave them up to uncleanness through the lusts of their own hearts, to dishonour their own bodies between themselves:For this cause God gave them up unto vile affections: for even their women did change the natural use into that which is against nature.  And likewise also the men, leaving the natural use of the woman, burned in their lust one toward another; men with men working that which is unseemly, and receiving in themselves that recompence of their error which was meet". This shows how this desire burns and drives the individual into performing these unnatural acts. It also without a doubt shows us how God feels about. God called and said it is a abomination unto the Lord thy God! Gods judgement came down upon the men of Sodom and Gomorrah by raining brimstone and fire from heaven.God will repeat this judgement again in the "Great Tribulation" and for eternity in the "Lake of Fire". (Rev.16: 1-21; 21:8; 22:15
> ...



Shove a polar vortex up your ass and sing "I'm a Yankee Doodle Dandy."


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 12, 2014)

Being normal, I don't choose anything...I did what my instincts say I am supposed to once I hit puberty and that is have sex with women. You idiots need to stop. My instincts to drain my huevos in a woman to reproduce, and so in a poonanny is where I drain my huevos. 

So don't tell me I had to choose what comes natural.


----------



## Ibentoken (Jun 12, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> Being normal, I don't choose anything...I did what my instincts say I am supposed to once I hit puberty and that is have sex with women. You idiots need to stop. My instincts to drain my huevos in a woman to reproduce, and instinct says a poonanny is where I should drain my huevos.
> 
> So don't tell me I had to choose what comes natural.



They're so cute with their false premises.  Humans are naturally heterosexual.  No choice there.  They all say the exact same line.  Nothing original.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 12, 2014)

GreenBean said:


> Ibentoken said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Greenbean Snow, you know you know nothing. 

The science on the subject strongly indicates hard wiring more than not.

Even Governor Perry agrees on that, though he believes the homosexual should control the wicked desire.  Well, I never Rick would get that far, so there is some hope for  him.

What the Bible says about the issue is immaterial to the coming SCOTUS ruling.


----------



## GISMYS (Jun 12, 2014)

God himself hates homosexuality, that's why clearly he declares it an ABOMINATION!  The bible states that God will also charge as guilty, anyone who condones or accepts or take pleasure in the perverted sexual acts that he has forbid, as in Rom.1:32-Who knowing the judgment of God, that they which commit such things are worthy of death, not only do the same, but have pleasure in them that do them.  So ,then should I accept what the blind world wants me to, or should I be a true child of God, a true son of God. Should not I serve God with faith, fear and love towards him always. I should then be holy as God the Father and Creator is Holy. I should love what God loves and hate what God hates.  Why should I compromise God's laws and not have true integrity . For if we don't have integrity then we are a worthless nothing and will be condemn with the world.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 12, 2014)

WTF is "GreenBean Snow" supposed to be anyways, Starkey?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 12, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> WTF is "GreenBean Snow" supposed to be anyways, Starkey?



Greenbean Snow knows at least that.  Ask him.


----------



## GISMYS (Jun 12, 2014)

Yes I love the person ,which means "I will work no ill(sin) to you". But you have accepted to be and go against God, and by this I will not be a part of. The bible says this about "Lot" when he was living in the midst of the perversion of homosexuality-II.Pet.2:6- And turning the cities of Sodom and Gomorrha into ashes condemned them with an overthrow, making them an ensample unto those that after should live ungodly;And delivered just Lot, vexed with the filthy conversation of the wicked: (For that righteous man dwelling among them, in seeing and hearing, vexed his righteous soul from day to day with their unlawful deeds  Love doesn't mean I have to pacify your sexually perversion and I have to keep a  blind eye towards it.  Its simple ,no one can have integrity and at the same time be a abomination sinner. For the bible says concerning those that will and will not be in his eternal life of peace, in Rev.21:27-And there shall in no wise enter into it any thing that defileth, neither whatsoever worketh abomination, or maketh a lie: but they which are written in the Lamb's book of life.


----------



## Dr Grump (Jun 12, 2014)

DigitalBluster said:


> If I'd got here before the poll closed, I'd have voted: *They should be protected from any discrimination* -- just like anyone else.
> 
> Incidentally, anyone calling homosexuality a "lifestyle choice" has to explain how heterosexuality isn't; and if they believe that it is, then I'd be fascinated to know what that process was like for them, when, as a child, they sat down, head in hand, pondered their future, weighed the pros and cons of various sexual orientations, and made such a major "lifestyle choice." As for me, it happened quite naturally on its own, and I had no choice in the matter: girls went from being not very interesting, to very interesting indeed; and this is the same process homosexuals undergo -- they just begin having sexual and romantic feelings toward members of the same sex. And let's not forget the other animals who engage in homosexual and bisexual behavior, which, presumably, never sit down to make a "lifestyle choice" about anything.



Good observations. Using the homophobes analogy, a homosexual man really is attracted to women but goes for men because?? I'm attracted to women. There is no way I would ever be attracted to men. Sexual attraction is what it is. You can't 'fake' it...


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 12, 2014)

Not good observations, I am instinctually driven to mate with the opposite sex. I don't know if gays choose to be gay or if it is a nurture over nature thing, it's a proven fact that practicing homosexuality changes the brain structure, as well as the texture of skin & the scent of the practicing homersexual...And it's a fact your brain is made of a plastic like substance and it changes with different experiences...so my belief is that something happened either at birth or perhaps after to influence the change in brain structure. 

But I do not have to choose to be straight in order for gays to choose to be gay. That's, as ibentoken said, a false premise.

I naturally like females because that is how humans reproduce, to say that I have to choose it if someone else chooses the other route is absurd. Period. 




Dr Grump said:


> DigitalBluster said:
> 
> 
> > If I'd got here before the poll closed, I'd have voted: *They should be protected from any discrimination* -- just like anyone else.
> ...


----------



## GreenBean (Jun 13, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> > Ibentoken said:
> ...






> The science on the subject strongly indicates hard wiring more than not.



There is *Zero Concrete Evidence* to indicate as such



> Even Governor Perry agrees on that, though he believes the homosexual should control the wicked desire.  Well, I never Rick would get that far, so there is some hope for  him.



Not certain where you got that from, but Perry believes Homosexuals can be treated and has likened them to alcoholics - hard wired would imply it's non-treatable so which is it ?

I would like to see the link from where you mined that data.  And no Jake - I don't want to see  a picture of  Uranus . 



> What the Bible says about the issue is immaterial to the coming SCOTUS ruling.



Why do simpletons such as yourself allways insist on bringing Religous Beliefs into the conversation ?


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 13, 2014)

Ibentoken said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > LockeJaw said:
> ...



Where precisely in the bible does Jesus himself condemn homosexuality? 

Instead we have Jesus saying these words to his 12 male disciples.



> John 13:34
> "A new commandment I give to you, that you love one another, even as I have loved you, that you also love one another."


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 13, 2014)

Ibentoken said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Far right reactionary social cons, cry all you want.
> ...



The bible has a procedure for abortions. God ordered the slaughter of unborn fetuses. Like father, like son?


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jun 13, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Ibentoken said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



EVERYTHING in the New Testament was a teaching of Jesus that was  recorded as either a quote of Him or was a teaching passed on from Him.

You are splitting hairs that do not exist.

Romans chapter one has assertions that come straight from what St Paul heard of Jesus teachings, probably as he spied on Jesus working for the Sanhedrin, and thus he was qualified to be an Apostle.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 13, 2014)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Not mine, societies. It used to be okay to be openly racist...now it isn't. It used to be okay to be openly anti gay...now it isn't. I'm glad of both.
> ...



You need to wake up and smell the 21st century. It's not okay to bash the fags anymore and I'm not sorry.

U.S. Acceptance of Gay/Lesbian Relations Is the New Normal

You and Duck Fuck are the minority these days...and again, I'm not sorry. 



> Defamation?  who was "defamed"? If you are publicly anti gay, you're as uncool as people who are openly racist. Yeah, I'm okay with that, sue me.





> Any person who DARES hold an opinion against special privilege for homosexuals and the mainstreaming of aberrant behavior. Robertson and Cathy instantly pop to mind. Because the anti-culture controls the media, demagoguery is the primary weapon in your war on culture.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yup...just like anyone who makes publicly racists statements...they suffer the consequences. Good. 



> Name an instance of this anti Christian bigotry you allege. I don't want to keep Christians from marrying and I can't, by law, deny them Public Accommodation even if I wanted to (which I don't)





> You have to be fucking kidding me...
> 
> At this second you don't have the ability to deny housing and employment to Christians - at least not openly, but that is creeping in by the day.
> 
> The anti-culture HATES Christians above all.



If it's "creeping", it's not me that's creeping it, it's ya'll that claim you want to get rid of Public Accommodation laws (and I assume that means the protections in the Civil Rights Act that protects Christians). You actually can deny gays housing, employment AND Public Accommodation in some places, but not Christians anywhere. Which one would you change? 



> Nobody has asked you to celebrate anything. You can cry yourself to sleep for all I care. Gays are marrying whether you "give a fuck" or not and it's not okay to be anti gay publicly. I'm glad.





> Demanding that homosexuals can force bakers to bake cakes for them is no different than forcing McDonalds to serve dog turds, to fulfill your culinary delights.
> 
> 
> The anti-culture are thugs, forcing your views on all others.
> ...



No, it's nothing like that. It's like a racist having to serve blacks. Oh well, get over it....or get that Civil Rights Act repealed.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 13, 2014)

JOSweetHeart said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Actually I *know * orientation is not a choice. That you think you can choose leads to only one conclusion, bisexuality. You believe you could choose to be with a woman. That must mean there is an underlying attraction, yes? See, there is no way I could choose to be emotionally and sexually attracted to a man. I wasn't born that way. I can't make myself want to be attracted to men, but since you think you could make yourself attracted to women, the only logical explanation is that you are bisexual or gay.
> ...



Lying, cheating and stealing is not sexual orientation. You don't make a choice in your orientation unless you're bisexual and decide to just choose one gender. Is that what you did?


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 13, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > LockeJaw said:
> ...



More irony from LJ since he has "*Zero Concrete Evidence*" to prove that deviations from heterosexuality are "*caused by enviromental [sic] & social causes"*.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 13, 2014)

Ibentoken said:


> I agree, it's none of my business.  When the gay mafia starts targeting Christian businesses and promoting the gay agenda in my schools then it is my business.



 You're from Landover Baptist Church aren't you? Gay mafia and the agenda.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 13, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> Homosexuality is no different from beastality (to lie down sexually with animals) Sodomite perverseness is men and women desiring to perform the unlawfulness and unnaturalness of intercourse with men or women through invading the (rear) of their body, and or any oral or any sexual intercourse with of the same sex gender.



What are the odds that Gismys is still a virgin?


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 13, 2014)

Ibentoken said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Far right reactionary social cons, cry all you want.
> ...




Jesus never really said anything...the bible itself is not pro-life. In fact in the bible, abortion isn't murder. 

Exodus 21:22-25 
22. And should men quarrel and hit a pregnant woman, and she miscarries but there is no fatality, he shall surely be punished, when the woman's husband makes demands of him, and he shall give [restitution] according to the judges' [orders]. 23. But if there is a fatality, you shall give a life for a life, 24. an eye for an eye, a tooth for a tooth, a hand for a hand, a foot for a foot. 25. a burn for a burn, a wound for a wound, a bruise for a bruise.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 13, 2014)

GreenBean said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > GreenBean said:
> ...



Translation: Greenbean cannot refute any of the facts provided so he was forced to resort to vulgar insults instead. Thank you for conceding your position. Have a nice day.

PS You are aware that I don't tolerate the use of vulgarities so the consequences will be forthcoming in due course.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jun 13, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> Ibentoken said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Lol, you just proved what an ignoramus and/or liar you are.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jun 13, 2014)

Once again, this thread shows that opponents of the homosexual political agenda are not haters; they just disagree.

Which means the militant homosexuals are engaging in good old fascist silencing of the opposition through lies, slander and irrational propaganda techniques.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 13, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> Being normal, I don't choose anything...I did what my instincts say I am supposed to once I hit puberty and that is have sex with women. You idiots need to stop. My instincts to drain my huevos in a woman to reproduce, and so in a poonanny is where I drain my huevos.
> 
> So don't tell me I had to choose what comes natural.



But you insist that Gays are making a choice when you didn't! 

Are you incapable of grasping that what "came naturally" to you might not be what comes naturally to others? 

Are you "naturally" left handed? Some people are. Same applies to sexual attraction. It is what "comes naturally". To gays that is a same sex attraction. They never made a "choice" to be attracted to the same sex anymore than you made a "choice" to be attracted to the opposite sex.


----------



## GreenBean (Jun 13, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



You were refuted, debunked , declawed and now you just need to be de-loused  - asshole.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jun 13, 2014)

GreenBean said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > GreenBean said:
> ...




But that will never stop him from continuing with his lies and the same goes for Seabitch.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 13, 2014)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Ibentoken said:
> ...



And yet, oddly, you posted no passage where Jesus spoke out against abortion. That's because it doesn't exist, not from Jesus and not in the bible.  God killed more unborn children than any abortion doctor, evah.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 13, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > Being normal, I don't choose anything...I did what my instincts say I am supposed to once I hit puberty and that is have sex with women. You idiots need to stop. My instincts to drain my huevos in a woman to reproduce, and so in a poonanny is where I drain my huevos.
> ...



They know it's not a choice, but it's the last bastion they have to justify being anti gay bigots.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 13, 2014)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Ibentoken said:
> ...



Newsflash for Jim: Paul never met Jesus! You are taking Paul's hearsay over the actual words of Jesus himself.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 13, 2014)

Hosea 13:16
_The people of Samaria must bear their guilt,
    because they have rebelled against their God.
They will fall by the sword;
    their little ones will be dashed to the ground,
    their pregnant women ripped open.&#8221;_

Dang...ripping open pregnant women? How come O'Reilly doesn't call him "god, the baby killer"...


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jun 13, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



You are so stupid it actually hurts to have to gear down to your speed and respond in any detail.

The over all prohibition by Jesus to not commit murder covers unborn babies just like it also covers three year old blue eyed blonde little girls as well. 

Show me the passage where Jesus or the Apostles say that it is murder to kill blue eyed blonde little girls and I will show you where He also says that it is murder to kill unborn babies, you stupid fucktard cretin.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jun 13, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> Hosea 13:16
> _The people of Samaria must bear their guilt,
> because they have rebelled against their God.
> They will fall by the sword;
> ...



This is not a murder or set of murders committed by God, it is merely a prophesy of coming consequences for rejecting God as it would make Samaria weak and vulnerable to their enemies and so such horrid things will happen.

Dang, you just set all kinds of records for stupid-assedness.


----------



## GISMYS (Jun 13, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> Hosea 13:16
> _The people of Samaria must bear their guilt,
> because they have rebelled against their God.
> They will fall by the sword;
> ...



GOD WAS GIVING THOSE SIN LOVING A WARNING OF WHAT THE RESULTS OF THEIR SIN WOULD BE,JUST AS GOD WARNED SEXUAL PERVERTS,THE WAGES OF SIN IS DEATH AND HELL!!!!Beware!!!


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 13, 2014)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...



Not according to the bible...

_And should men quarrel and hit a pregnant woman, and she miscarries but there is no fatality, he shall surely be punished, when the woman's husband makes demands of him, and he shall give [restitution] according to the judges' [orders]. 23. But if there is a fatality, you shall give a life for a life_

Oopsie...life begins at birth, not conception in the bible.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jun 13, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



Yes, St Paul did so meet Jesus, at a minimum on the road to Damascus.

But I think it obvious that St Paul also saw and head Jesus sermons given that Jerusalem was only a town of about 80,000 people at the time according to Josephus, and that St Paul was a very zealous persecutor of Christians and worked for the Sanhedrin.

According to Acts chapter 26:
Then Agrippa said to Paul, &#8220;You are permitted to speak for yourself.&#8221;

So Paul stretched out his hand and answered for himself:  2 &#8220;I think myself happy, King Agrippa, because today I shall answer for myself before you concerning all the things of which I am accused by the Jews,  3 especially because you are expert in all customs and questions which have to do with the Jews. Therefore I beg you to hear me patiently.

4 &#8220;My manner of life from my youth, which was spent from the beginning among my own nation at Jerusalem, all the Jews know.  5 They knew me from the first, if they were willing to testify, that according to the strictest sect of our religion I lived a Pharisee.  6 And now I stand and am judged for the hope of the promise made by God to our fathers.  7 To this promise our twelve tribes, earnestly serving God night and day, hope to attain. For this hope&#8217;s sake, King Agrippa, I am accused by the Jews.  8 Why should it be thought incredible by you that God raises the dead?

9 &#8220;*Indeed, I myself thought I must do many things contrary to the name of Jesus of Nazareth.  10 This I also did in Jerusalem, and many of the saints I shut up in prison, having received authority from the chief priests; and when they were put to death, I cast my vote against them.  11 And I punished them often in every synagogue and compelled them to blaspheme; and being exceedingly enraged against them, I persecuted them even to foreign cities.*

So St Paul was deeply involved in persecuting Christians and was acting against the 'authority' of Jesus, meaning he was acting contrary to the stated goals and plans that Jesus spoke of. 

A town of 80,000 people is not even as big as an NFL football stadium capacity. That one could suggest that a famous teacher and miracle worker like Jesus could come into town and preach for weeks without St Paul ever going to see Him is ludicrous. That one could read of St Pauls active engagement with the Sanhedrin in arresting and persecuting Christians and handing them over to be killed, while living in Jerusalem himself, and to NOT have been there at the trial and conviction of Jesus I think highly unlikely. Jerusalem and all of Israel was so small there was no difficulty in St Paul meeting Jesus, none at all.

Yes, St Paul most certainly heard Jesus speak and probably met Him and confronted Him, so zealous was ST Paul for Judaism and his people that he would have confronted this man he regarded as an imposter and a threat to his nation.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jun 13, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



It is speaking of the punishment for MANSLAUGHTER of an unborn child, you stupid lying bitch.

Go take a reading comprehension class and spare the rest of humanity your stupidity.


----------



## GISMYS (Jun 13, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



LOL!!! A PEANUT HAS MORE WISDOM AND UNDERSTANDING THAN YOU!! BEST YOU LEARN TO Think!!


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jun 13, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Hosea 13:16
> ...



Yes, and using all caps really proves your claims too, doesn't it?


----------



## GISMYS (Jun 13, 2014)

JimBowie1958 said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



HEY!!! EVEN THOSE WITH DIM LIGHTS GET MY MESSAGE LOUD AND CLEAR!!! lol!!


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 13, 2014)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...



You're the one that needs the class, love. Only the woman's death is punishable by death...the loss of the fetus means the guy that hit the woman has to give up a cow or something. The bible did not view the loss of the fetus as murder, only the death of the woman.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 13, 2014)

Even according to the bible, Adam did not live until god breathed life into him...upon his first _breath_. That's when "life" began according to the bible. It's human consciousness and science that says "life" begins earlier than that.


----------



## GISMYS (Jun 13, 2014)

When men strive together and hit a pregnant woman,if there is harm, then you shall pay life for life, eye for eye, tooth for tooth, hand for hand, foot for foot, burn for burn, wound for wound, stripe for stripe."

Exodus 21:22-25 ESV


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 13, 2014)

Numbers 5:11-21

_11 Then the Lord said to Moses, 12 Speak to the Israelites and say to them: If a mans wife goes astray and is unfaithful to him 13 so that another man has sexual relations with her, and this is hidden from her husband and her impurity is undetected (since there is no witness against her and she has not been caught in the act), 14 and if feelings of jealousy come over her husband and he suspects his wife and she is impureor if he is jealous and suspects her even though she is not impure 15 then he is to take his wife to the priest. He must also take an offering of a tenth of an ephah[a] of barley flour on her behalf. He must not pour olive oil on it or put incense on it, because it is a grain offering for jealousy, a reminder-offering to draw attention to wrongdoing.

16 The priest shall bring her and have her stand before the Lord. 17 Then he shall take some holy water in a clay jar and put some dust from the tabernacle floor into the water. 18 After the priest has had the woman stand before the Lord, he shall loosen her hair and place in her hands the reminder-offering, the grain offering for jealousy, while he himself holds the bitter water that brings a curse. 19 Then the priest shall put the woman under oath and say to her, If no other man has had sexual relations with you and you have not gone astray and become impure while married to your husband, may this bitter water that brings a curse not harm you. 20 But if you have gone astray while married to your husband and you have made yourself impure by having sexual relations with a man other than your husband 21 here the priest is to put the woman under this cursemay the Lord cause you to become a curse* among your people when he makes your womb miscarry and your abdomen swell.*_*

The priest is attempting to perform an abortion in the above passage, you know that, right?*


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 13, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> When men strive together and hit a pregnant woman,if there is harm, then you shall pay life for life, eye for eye, tooth for tooth, hand for hand, foot for foot, burn for burn, wound for wound, stripe for stripe."
> 
> Exodus 21:22-25 ESV



Harm to the woman. If the woman miscarries, the guy that hit her has to give the husband a cow...or a blow job or whatever the husband wants. It's only if the mother dies is the guilty party punished. Tsk, tsk.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 13, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Hosea 13:16
> ...



Your god is kind of a douche. How many innocent babies has he killed because he's a jealous egotistical douche? Oooh, you worshiped gods that aren't me, I'm gonna slaughter all your babies. Fucking douche. No wonder Jesus had to be so extra nice. His dad was a douche. Well, one of his two dads.


----------



## GISMYS (Jun 13, 2014)

Jeremiah 1:5 - Before I formed thee in the belly I knew thee; and before thou camest forth out of the womb I sanctified thee, [and] I ordained thee a prophet unto the nations. GOD KNEW YOU LONG BEFORE YOU WERE BORN. Your eyes have seen my unformed substance; And in Your book were all written The days that were ordained for me, When as yet there was not one of them. 17How precious also are Your thoughts to me, O God! How vast is the sum of them!&#8230; PSALM 139:16


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (Jun 13, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> Your god is kind of a douche. How many innocent babies has he killed because he's a jealous egotistical douche? Oooh, you worshiped gods that aren't me, I'm gonna slaughter all your babies. Fucking douche. No wonder Jesus had to be so extra nice. His dad was a douche. Well, one of his two dads.



God/ YHWH/ Adonai/ Allah/ Elohim is a morally balanced God, who has a dark side that most Xians refuse to acknowledge. A dark side that is capable of the greatest destructive powers in the universe/ multiverse.


----------



## GreenBean (Jun 13, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



So you believe in Fairy Tales, is tinkerbell a baby killer also , or is she just a good little fairy ?

How about humpty dumpty - I mean what the hell was that faggot doing messing around with all the kings horses and all the kings men ?  And WTF was he doing to himself up on that wall that made him lose his balance and fall off ?


----------



## GreenBean (Jun 13, 2014)

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Your god is kind of a douche. How many innocent babies has he killed because he's a jealous egotistical douche? Oooh, you worshiped gods that aren't me, I'm gonna slaughter all your babies. Fucking douche. No wonder Jesus had to be so extra nice. His dad was a douche. Well, one of his two dads.
> ...



She can't answer you right now- she just got zapped with a thunder bolt .


----------



## GISMYS (Jun 13, 2014)

GreenBean said:


> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



Jesus will return soon and DESTROY ALL EVIL.====JESUS

11 Now I saw heaven opened, and behold, a white horse. And He who sat on him was called Faithful and True, and in righteousness He judges and makes war.  12 His eyes were like a flame of fire, and on His head were many crowns. He had a name written that no one knew except Himself.  13 He was clothed with a robe dipped in blood, and His name is called The Word of God.  14 And the armies in heaven, clothed in fine linen, white and clean, followed Him on white horses.  15 Now out of His mouth goes a sharp sword, that with it He should strike the nations. And He Himself will rule them with a rod of iron. He Himself treads the winepress of the fierceness and wrath of Almighty God.  16 And He has on His robe and on His thigh a name written:
 REVELATION 19:11-16


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 13, 2014)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...



Nowhere does Paul claim to have met Jesus in person. The road to Damascus is hearsay only. However we have documented evidence in the Qumran scrolls that James, the brother or Jesus, called Paul "the man of the lie". 

Let's put this in context. Paul's job (as a Roman citizen) was to oppress the Jews and what better way to do it than to attack their religion. So he comes up with a scheme to start a new competing religion called Christianity. In that religion he blames the Jews for killing their savior. He essentially convinces everyone that he comes across that the Jews are responsible for the death of the Son of God. 

From a political perspective everything that Paul did to foster Christianity was a means to undermine Judaism. It deflected attention away from the Romans (who did the actual killing) and places the blame on the Jews instead. Paul, as a Roman, was doing the same job he originally had and achieving his goals by stealth. What gives credence to this scenario is that when Paul was imprisoned by the Romans he was released unharmed. Whereas Jesus was scourged and crucified by the Romans for being the "Son of God" Paul was set free even though he was going around openly proclaiming that Jesus was the "Son of God".


----------



## GISMYS (Jun 13, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



Those living in the sick abomination of sexual perversion compound their sin BY TRYING TO DENY THE TRUTH OF GOD'S WORD!!!


----------



## Ibentoken (Jun 13, 2014)

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Your god is kind of a douche. How many innocent babies has he killed because he's a jealous egotistical douche? Oooh, you worshiped gods that aren't me, I'm gonna slaughter all your babies. Fucking douche. No wonder Jesus had to be so extra nice. His dad was a douche. Well, one of his two dads.
> ...



He created it.  I guess he can do with it whatever he wants.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 13, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...



Gosh!

Who to believe?

The original words of James, the brother of Jesus, handed down unadulterated after 2000 years?

Or the raving USMB fanatic who shouts at everyone?

Tough choice!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 13, 2014)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Ibentoken said:
> ...



The loss of a fetus in the OT could carry a monetary fine.

Jesus said nothing about abortion.  You are a biblical literalist: show us where He said it.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 13, 2014)

Slyhunter said:


> Explain Pedophiles then. You think they chose to be pedophiles.
> Left handed people.
> Foot Fetuses.
> Ambidextrous.



Are Pedophiles just as normal as anyone else?  Is it bigotry to oppose pedophiles? Since most (nearly all) prepubescent pedophilia is homosexual, is pedophilia a gay right?


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 13, 2014)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > Explain Pedophiles then. You think they chose to be pedophiles.
> ...



Pedophilia is a sex based criminal action no different to rape.

So are Rapists "*just as normal as anyone else?  Is it bigotry to oppose"* rapists?

*"Since most (nearly all) rape is"* heterosexual, *"is rape a"* heterosexual *"right?"*

Does putting your inane questions in context help you understand the answers?


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jun 13, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> Lying, cheating and stealing is not sexual orientation. You don't make a choice in your orientation unless you're bisexual and decide to just choose one gender. Is that what you did?


No that is not what I did. What I did do though is learn what the Lord's rules are first and then I decided to go by what they are.   

God bless you always!!!   

Holly

P.S. If homosexuality had been the Lord's intention, two males would be able to reproduce together and two females could be able to reproduce together...but they can't.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 13, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Pedophilia is a sex based criminal action no different to rape.



Yet it was just claimed that pedophilia is not a choice,



> So are Rapists "*just as normal as anyone else?  Is it bigotry to oppose"* rapists?



Not my claim.

Homosexuals are an aberration, whether genetic or emotional.




> *"Since most (nearly all) rape is"* heterosexual, *"is rape a"* heterosexual *"right?"*
> 
> Does putting your inane questions in context help you understand the answers?



I don't know if your claim is true, but I generally assume heterosexual when I hear of rape - unless otherwise specified.

What I understand is that you are angry and seek to shut down any serious examination of the premise of the anti-culture.


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (Jun 13, 2014)

JOSweetHeart said:


> God bless you always!!!
> 
> Holly
> 
> P.S. If homosexuality had been the Lord's intention, two males would be able to reproduce together and two females could be able to reproduce together...but they can't.



The Lord's "*intention*", huh?


----------



## Peach (Jun 13, 2014)

Ah.....God's "intention". Pray, with an open heart & soul, that humans can understand.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 13, 2014)

Peach said:


> Ah.....God's "intention". Pray, with an open heart & soul, that humans can understand.



There are two possibilities; homosexuality if genetic, or it is not.

IF it is genetic, then it is clearly a mechanism for evolution to remove faulty DNA from the gene pool. IF a gene is ever isolated to be tested, it will become a primary reason to abort babies. Should a test arise that is accurate, homosexuality will be eradicated.

Fact.


----------



## Ibentoken (Jun 13, 2014)

I think homosexuality could be a maturing defect.  Perhaps they got infatuated with their own genitals so there would be a desire for the same.


----------



## Peach (Jun 13, 2014)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > Ah.....God's "intention". Pray, with an open heart & soul, that humans can understand.
> ...



I hope for prayer to open hearts, not condemn.


----------



## Peach (Jun 13, 2014)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > Ah.....God's "intention". Pray, with an open heart & soul, that humans can understand.
> ...



I will leave "possibilities" in God's hands, not the hands of humans. I am not the only person of the Christian faith that will do so.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 13, 2014)

Peach said:


> I hope for prayer to open hearts, not condemn.



That's nice, but it doesn't alter the facts. IF an accurate prenatal test is ever developed to identify a gay gene, virtually all homosexual babies will be aborted. It will go the way of Downs Syndrome.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 13, 2014)

JOSweetHeart said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Lying, cheating and stealing is not sexual orientation. You don't make a choice in your orientation unless you're bisexual and decide to just choose one gender. Is that what you did?
> ...




You must think god is very dumb. If god had wanted gays to reproduce, he wouldn't have made them gay.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 13, 2014)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > I hope for prayer to open hearts, not condemn.
> ...




We've eradicated Downs? So the anti choicers would abort would they?


----------



## Peach (Jun 13, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



The Genome Project was completed at 99%, I read the other 1% "isn't important". I have posted a couple studies on differences in pre-natal development, and  get a same response, "THERE IS NO GAY GENE, YOU - - - - - - -  - - -    - - - -  - , you will - - - -  --   - - - - ." The compassion part of Christ is absent, odd.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 13, 2014)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > Ah.....God's "intention". Pray, with an open heart & soul, that humans can understand.
> ...



Nope!

There will still be people who won't have an abortion because they believe that it is wrong even if the fetus does contain a "gay gene".


----------



## Peach (Jun 13, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



The usage of the word gene is faulty, several factors during gestation, all NORMAL, are in play. I posted the study. The study of genetics is much broader than "gay gene".


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 13, 2014)

Peach said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



Agreed, but I didn't want to confuse the poster I was responding to since he has trouble keeping up with the rest of the class!


----------



## Peach (Jun 13, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



Actually, it is the study of biological regulators in genetic development, but that is even more complex.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jun 13, 2014)

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> JOSweetHeart said:
> 
> 
> > If homosexuality had been the Lord's intention, two males would be able to reproduce together and two females could be able to reproduce together...but they can't.
> ...


If the Lord thought that he had made a mistake, a homosexual couple would be able to reproduce just like a heterosexual couple...but they still can't.



Seawytch said:


> You must think god is very dumb. If god had wanted gays to reproduce, he wouldn't have made them gay.


The Lord didn't make them gay when such a lifestyle is against his word. They made them gay.

God bless you two always!!!   

Holly


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 13, 2014)

Hetero-fascists, like uncensored, are an aberration in the Lord's universe.

Jesus said nothing about homosexuality.

Paul, if it were he indeed who wrote the material ascribed, has no authority over any Christian then or now in doctrine.

Sodom and Gomorrah is a story about the violation of the law of hospitality.

And the evangelicals and fundamentalists are amazed their youth and millenials flee their sanctuaries of hate in ever greater numbers?


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 13, 2014)

JOSweetHeart said:


> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> > JOSweetHeart said:
> ...



So your Lord isn't perfect? He is unable to enforce his will? Actually it is more like he abdicated his responsibilities. He knew beforehand that Adam and Eve would eat the apple but he did nothing to prevent that from happening. Then he blames the victims for his own entrapment scheme. Pretty much everything went downhill for your Lord from that point on. Even when he opted for a "do-over" he screwed that up too. If it was up to me I would be seriously doubting what the word of of your Lord is worth. Are you going to end up in the afterlife only to discover that he messed that up too and that instead of heavenly choirs there is grunge rock, hip hop and graffiti all over the pearly gates?


----------



## Peach (Jun 13, 2014)

JOSweetHeart said:


> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> > JOSweetHeart said:
> ...


 

God created all humans, with a multitude of differences(.) Pretending any human will find an answer to all the questions we have as to those differences is arrogant. I, from the time I was able to eat the disgusting tasteless THING called Brussels sprouts, (like it was a real food & doesn't stink like an ill tended barnyard), despised them. Split pea soup, which some sneer at, is fantastic, even when poorly prepared. I LEARNED I was supposed to eat the sprouts & not just gorge on split pea soup and grilled ham & cheese. Biology determined however that I could reject the imitation foods, including cauliflower.


----------



## Peach (Jun 13, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Hetero-fascists, like uncensored, are an aberration in the Lord's universe.
> 
> Jesus said nothing about homosexuality.
> 
> ...



Hetero *fascists*? That is not a term, just an insult, IN MY OPINION, as with the rest I write. I believe there are many decent people with the religious and cultural beliefs that differ from mine. And some who differ in interpretations of scientific study; this does not make them fascists. It is but another variation among humans. One cannot reach the hearts of others with hate, only love & reason. The topic isn't a "gay gene", it is a complex interaction with the impact of biological regulators on human gestational development. No risk at this point in "finding out" before the child is born, and aborting the "defective". 
_____________________________________________________, 

For Qazi Rahman, it&#8217;s the media that oversimplifies genetic theories of sexuality, with their reports of the discovery of &#8220;the gay gene&#8221;. He believes that sexuality involves tens or perhaps hundreds of alleles that will probably take decades to uncover. And even if heterosexual sex is more advantageous in evolutionary terms than gay sex, it&#8217;s not only gay people whose sexuality is determined by their genes, he says, but straight people too.

homosexuality | deemagclinic


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jun 13, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> So your Lord isn't perfect? He is unable to enforce his will? Actually it is more like he abdicated his responsibilities. He knew beforehand that Adam and Eve would eat the apple but he did nothing to prevent that from happening. Then he blames the victims for his own entrapment scheme. Pretty much everything went downhill for your Lord from that point on. Even when he opted for a "do-over" he screwed that up too. If it was up to me I would be seriously doubting what the word of of your Lord is worth. Are you going to end up in the afterlife only to discover that he messed that up too and that instead of heavenly choirs there is grunge rock, hip hop and graffiti all over the pearly gates?


That right there is just it. The Lord let Adam and Eve decide for themselves what they wanted to do just like parents let their kids decide for themselves what they want to do once they are old enough to make their own decisions, but just because we are allowed to make our own decisions does not mean that there won't be any consequences should our decisions wind up being the wrong ones. For instance, what do you think would happen if you chose to continue breaking a rule that there is at this forum after learning that breaking a rule is what you did? Do you actually believe that you would not suffer any consequences for doing such a thing?



Peach said:


> God created all humans, with a multitude of differences(.) Pretending any human will find an answer to all the questions we have as to those differences is arrogant. I, from the time I was able to eat the disgusting tasteless THING called Brussels sprouts, (like it was a real food & doesn't stink like an ill tended barnyard), despised them. Split pea soup, which some sneer at, is fantastic, even when poorly prepared. I LEARNED I was supposed to eat the sprouts & not just gorge on split pea soup and grilled ham & cheese. Biology determined however that I could reject the imitation foods, including cauliflower.


What you have or don't have to eat is nothing like who you choose or don't choose to go with.

God bless you two always!!!   

Holly


----------



## GreenBean (Jun 13, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> JOSweetHeart said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



He didn't make you Gay - you have free will - Gay is a misfortune, a disease you acquired after he made you .  When you were a baby and crapped your pants -was that Gods fault ?  Being Gay is something like shitting your pants - it's not Gods fault - it just that *Shit Happens and so does Homosexuality* , which is basically just  another type of shit.


----------



## Noomi (Jun 13, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



They won't have abortions, they will just start brainwashing the kid as soon as it is born, so it grows up hating itself and commits suicide.


----------



## Pop23 (Jun 13, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



Or get them away from enablers ^^^^ so they have a happy life and not used as political pawns.


----------



## Silhouette (Jun 13, 2014)

Peach said:


> Hetero *fascists*? That is not a term, just an insult, IN MY OPINION, as with the rest I write. I believe there are many decent people with the religious and cultural beliefs that differ from mine. And some who differ in interpretations of scientific study; this does not make them fascists. It is but another variation among humans. One cannot reach the hearts of others with hate, only love & reason. The topic isn't a "gay gene", it is a complex interaction with the impact of biological regulators on human gestational development. No risk at this point in "finding out" before the child is born, and aborting the "defective".
> _____________________________________________________,
> 
> For Qazi Rahman, its the media that oversimplifies genetic theories of sexuality, with their reports of the discovery of the gay gene. He believes that sexuality involves tens or perhaps hundreds of alleles that will probably take decades to uncover. And even if heterosexual sex is more advantageous in evolutionary terms than gay sex, its not only gay people whose sexuality is determined by their genes, he says, but straight people too.
> ...



Science doesn't work that way hon.  You go with what has already been thoroughly researched.  Qazi Rahman may "believe", this that or the other thing.  That's called religion by the way.  But until he PROVES his theory, it's only a theory.

Meanwhile, the Mayo Clinic, CDC and 300+ peer-reviewed studies outweigh Qazi Rahman's wishful thinking.  I think I know who I'm going to refer to when parsing out the reality of the situation.

Links to those studies here:  http://www.usmessageboard.com/curre...wins-gay-legal-challenges-simple-as-that.html


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 14, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



And that makes them feel good about themselves?


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 14, 2014)

JOSweetHeart said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > So your Lord isn't perfect? He is unable to enforce his will? Actually it is more like he abdicated his responsibilities. He knew beforehand that Adam and Eve would eat the apple but he did nothing to prevent that from happening. Then he blames the victims for his own entrapment scheme. Pretty much everything went downhill for your Lord from that point on. Even when he opted for a "do-over" he screwed that up too. If it was up to me I would be seriously doubting what the word of of your Lord is worth. Are you going to end up in the afterlife only to discover that he messed that up too and that instead of heavenly choirs there is grunge rock, hip hop and graffiti all over the pearly gates?
> ...



Thank you for confirming that you didn't comprehend any of what I posted. Have a nice day.


----------



## GreenBean (Jun 14, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



Did you ever contemplate suicide ?  Ever think that perhaps the World might be a better place without you ?


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 14, 2014)

GreenBean said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



Did it ever occur to the homophobes that driving someone to commit suicide is sinful?


----------



## GreenBean (Jun 14, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



Really - ya think so ?  Then pray tell - what are your thoughts regarding Homicide - asassination - extermination -  you socio-fascists have been using it for Generations , you don't find that sinful ?    *And so far as driving someone to commit suicide *- sorry pal that shit don't fly - If a Mature Adult person is that psychologically fragile that a few words tossed about on an internet forum would cause them to commit suicide  , then they were alreday tetering obn the edge and some other factor would have eventually finished the  job. A wicked stare, A snide comment , a perceived injustice .  Sick Bastards those Faggots  ... yet you socio-fascist bumbleclots seek to deny them the reperative therapy  they need  ... because it doesn't conformto your narrow world view


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 14, 2014)

GreenBean said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > GreenBean said:
> ...



As usual your rampant ignorance is on display!

Suicide among LGBT youth - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> Researchers have found that attempted suicide rates and suicidal ideation among lesbian, gay, bisexual, transgender, queer, and questioning (LGBTQQ) youth is comparatively higher than among the general population.[1][2][3][4][5][6] LGBT teens and young adults have one of the highest rates of suicide attempts.[7][8] According to some groups, this is linked to heterocentric cultures and institutionalised homophobia in some cases, including the use of rights and protections for LGBT people as a political wedge issue like in the contemporary efforts to halt legalising same-sex marriages.[9][10][11] Depression and drug use among LGBT people have both been shown to increase significantly after new laws that discriminate against gay people are passed.[12]
> 
> Bullying of LGBT youth has been shown to be a contributing factor in many suicides, even if not all of the attacks have been specifically addressing sexuality or gender.[13] Since a series of suicides in the early 2000s, more attention has been focused on the issues and underlying causes in an effort to reduce suicides among LGBTQ youth. The Family Acceptance Project's research has demonstrated that "parental acceptance, and even neutrality, with regard to a child's sexual orientation" can bring down the attempted suicide rate.[7] Suicidal ideation and attempts seem to be roughly the same for heterosexual youth as for youth counterparts who have same-sex attractions and behavior but do not identify as being LGBTQ.[14] This correlates with the findings of a large survey of US adults that found higher rates of "mood and anxiety disorders, key risk factors for suicidal behavior," are linked to people who identify as gay, lesbian, and bisexual, rather than sexual behaviors, especially for men.[15]


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 14, 2014)

Peach said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Hetero-fascists, like uncensored, are an aberration in the Lord's universe.
> ...



None of which excuses your hetero-fascism.  Reach out in love, bub, and things will be better for you, I promise.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 14, 2014)

All this talk about when or if they actually find a gay gene & all the predictions, I have got to make my own predictions... So here it goes.

Once they have found the gay gene(s), homosexuality will be normalized, then they will become pro-life, and the state will declare it a crime to abort gay fetuses eventually. Women will be forced to give birth & adopt the child to a gay man or couple, preferably a couple. This will keep going on until the last generation of homosexuals die off.

With how authoritarian the government has become & the sorry ass excuses we have on the supreme court, like Elena Kagan, who believes the constitution can be used to force people to eat their vegetables...this seems the most likely end game to me.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jun 14, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Thank you for confirming that you didn't comprehend any of what I posted. Have a nice day.


Thank you for letting me know that you can't comprehend anything that I said to you there. It is so big of you to admit. I pray that you have yourself a safe and awesome Father's Day weekend!   

God bless you always!!!   

Holly


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 14, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> All this talk about when or if they actually find a gay gene & all the predictions, I have got to make my own predictions... So here it goes.
> 
> Once they have found the gay gene(s), homosexuality will be normalized, then they will become pro-life, and the state will declare it a crime to abort gay fetuses eventually. Women will be forced to give birth & adopt the child to a gay man or couple, preferably a couple. This will keep going on until the last generation of homosexuals die off.
> 
> With how authoritarian the government has become & the sorry ass excuses we have on the supreme court, like Elena Kagan, who believes the constitution can be used to force people to eat their vegetables...this seems the most likely end game to me.



 at LJ's paranoid delusions.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 14, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > All this talk about when or if they actually find a gay gene & all the predictions, I have got to make my own predictions... So here it goes.
> ...


Paranoid delusion or prophetic vision? 
Harvard Law Prof Tells Senate that Congress Can Make You Buy Broccoli - Hit & Run : Reason.com
*correction, Kagan was too scared to answer*
"Unlike Elena Kagan, who ducked a similar question about asparagus last year, Fried answered directly: The Constitution prohibits Congress from making you eat broccoli, he said, but theres no reason Congress couldnt make you buy it."


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 14, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > LockeJaw said:
> ...



Your 2011 link was debunked by the SCOTUS when it upheld the ACA. But don't let that stop you from continuing to have paranoid delusions.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 14, 2014)

Oh boy are you stupid! The broccoli argument is a Pro-ACA argument, not the other way around. The SC ruled in favor of forcing people to buy insurance. Are you really that retarded Deliaro? The ACA proves my point, not yours. Lol!
EDIT:
I know you have a scatterbrain, Deliaro...So you probably also never looked at what I said & put an ounce of thought into it.

Right now, gays are supposedly protected as a "race" under the 14th amendment, so seeing as they are legally a "race", the argument will be that abortion on demand of gay babies is a form of genocide, they will find some idiot leftist judges to agree...and wallah! You're forced to carry a gay baby to term.

It's not a paranoid anything, it is completely possible.

I'm sure you won't be able to wrap your mind around that though, because you're an ignorant & bullheaded liar.


Derideo_Te said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...


----------



## GreenBean (Jun 14, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



Once again, your ineptness of, and inability to grasp the English Language  is on display!

The Key words that you failed to grasp are *Mature Adult person*

What you addressed was "lesbian, gay, bisexual, transgender, queer, and questioning (LGBTQQ) *youth* is comparatively higher than among the general population."

You do understand the difference between Adolescents and Adults - do you not ?  

Now, I am well aware that your kind has a difficult time grasping the difference between children and grown people when it comes to choosing nooky partners - but this is suppossed tobe a forum among consenting  adults - So please derideo - If  you can't  run with the big dogs -Stay on the Porch !


----------



## GISMYS (Jun 14, 2014)

SICK SEXUAL PERVERSION IS AN UNNATURAL ABOMINATION AND RESULTS IN SHAME,GUILT,SICKNESS,A RUINED LIFE AND DEATH AND HELL!!!! BEWARE!!! Bewarned!! CONFESS AND REPENT AND GOD WILL WASH YOU CLEAN AND FORGIVE !!!


----------



## GreenBean (Jun 14, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> All this talk about when or if they actually find a gay gene & all the predictions, I have got to make my own predictions... So here it goes.
> 
> Once they have found the gay gene(s), homosexuality will be normalized, then they will become pro-life, and the state will declare it a crime to abort gay fetuses eventually. Women will be forced to give birth & adopt the child to a gay man or couple, preferably a couple. This will keep going on until the last generation of homosexuals die off.
> 
> With how authoritarian the government has become & the sorry ass excuses we have on the supreme court, like Elena Kagan, who believes the constitution can be used to force people to eat their vegetables...this seems the most likely end game to me.



OT: "constitution can be used to force people to eat their vegetables."  I didn't hear that one - was that a joke or for real ?


----------



## GreenBean (Jun 14, 2014)

Silhouette said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > Hetero *fascists*? That is not a term, just an insult, IN MY OPINION, as with the rest I write. I believe there are many decent people with the religious and cultural beliefs that differ from mine. And some who differ in interpretations of scientific study; this does not make them fascists. It is but another variation among humans. One cannot reach the hearts of others with hate, only love & reason. The topic isn't a "gay gene", it is a complex interaction with the impact of biological regulators on human gestational development. No risk at this point in "finding out" before the child is born, and aborting the "defective".
> ...



This Scenario arises again and again when engaged in discussions with Libtards and Queers - they simply can not Comprehend the difference between Fact and Theory . Particularly when facts fly in the face of their opinions .


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 14, 2014)

GreenBean said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > All this talk about when or if they actually find a gay gene & all the predictions, I have got to make my own predictions... So here it goes.
> ...



Not eat it, but they argue that the Feds can force you to buy broccoli...not a joke, they believe this shit. With Obamacare, we don't have to buy it, but if we don't, we eat it.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 14, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> Oh boy are you stupid! *The broccoli argument is a Pro-ACA argument,* not the other way around. The SC ruled in favor of forcing people to buy insurance. Are you really that retarded Deliaro? The ACA proves my point, not yours. Lol!
> EDIT:
> I know you have a scatterbrain, Deliaro...So you probably also never looked at what I said & put an ounce of thought into it.
> 
> ...



BZZZT Wrong!

Your comprehension of the "brocolli argument" is backwards. It was used against the ACA because the puerile argument was being made that Congress could not "force" anyone to "buy brocolli" against their will ergo the ACA was unconstitutional because it was "forcing" Americans to buy healthcare. The SCOTUS ruled that the government does have a right to impose taxation and fines for healthcare. 

Furthermore your paranoid delusion with respect to a ban on abortions because of a "gay gene" is ludicrous. It is the religious right that wants to ban abortions. The "genocide" BS doesn't work with the black minority so it is even less likely to do so with gays. Access to abortion and the choice of having one is an individual right. 

You and your regressive brethren don't have any right to dictate the choices that an individual makes and no amount of paranoid delusions on your part is going to ever change that. Women are the majority voting bloc and you will never succeed in denying them their constitutional rights.

Your continued use of vulgarities will have the usual consequences since you appear to be a slow learner when it comes to respectful discourse.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 14, 2014)

GreenBean said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > GreenBean said:
> ...



The topic was children being born with a "gay gene" being bullied and told by their religious right parents that they must "change" resulting in a higher suicide rate that average. That you could not *REFUTE *the *FACT* that this does lead to higher suicide rates means that you have conceded your position.


----------



## Beachboy (Jun 14, 2014)

The funny thing about all this gay blather here, is that if we were talking about Southern Baptists instead of gays ~ oh God the outcry there would be!  I wonder if there is a Constitutional way to take the right to vote away from Southern Baptists?    You may post among yourselves.




​


----------



## TheJedi (Jun 14, 2014)

They are human beings and American citizens who deserve the same rights and privileges as everyone else.


----------



## GISMYS (Jun 14, 2014)

TheJedi said:


> They are human beings and American citizens who deserve the same rights and privileges as everyone else.



 God gave them up to vile passions. For even their women exchanged the natural use for what is against nature.  27 Likewise also the men, leaving the natural use of the woman, burned in their lust for one another, men with men committing what is shameful, and receiving in themselves the penalty of their error which was due.  who, knowing the righteous judgment of God, that those who practice such things are deserving of death, not only do the same but also approve of those who practice them. Romans 1:24


----------



## Political Junky (Jun 14, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> TheJedi said:
> 
> 
> > They are human beings and American citizens who deserve the same rights and privileges as everyone else.
> ...


You're free to follow the rules laid down by someone several thousand years ago. They also thought the earth was flat, among other things.


----------



## GISMYS (Jun 14, 2014)

Political Junky said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > TheJedi said:
> ...



LOL!!! YES!!! IGNORANT EARLY MAN THOUGHT THE EARTH WAS FLAT BUT NOT  GOD!!! Wise up!


----------



## Noomi (Jun 14, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> TheJedi said:
> 
> 
> > They are human beings and American citizens who deserve the same rights and privileges as everyone else.
> ...



Fuck off you delusional sack of shit.


----------



## GISMYS (Jun 14, 2014)

Noomi said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > TheJedi said:
> ...



YES!!! SATAN AND DEMONS CRY,SCREAM AND CURSE WHEN THEY SEE GOD'S WORD OF TRUTH POSTED HERE!!!and you???


----------



## Noomi (Jun 14, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> YES!!! SATAN AND DEMONS CRY,SCREAM AND CURSE WHEN THEY SEE GOD'S WORD OF TRUTH POSTED HERE!!!and you???



Why does your God teach you to hate?

It is people like you who give Christians a bad name.


----------



## GreenBean (Jun 14, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



No that was not the topic SFB ,  at least youare consistent - because you're *Wrong again* - you responded to my post  





> what are your thoughts regarding Homicide - asassination - extermination - you socio-fascists have been using it for Generations , you don't find that sinful ? And so far as driving someone to commit suicide - sorry pal that shit don't fly - *If a Mature Adult person* is that psychologically fragile that a few words tossed about on an internet forum would cause them to commit suicide , then they were alreday tetering obn the edge and some other factor would have


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 14, 2014)

BZZZT! Wrong! Get back on the corner before your pimp sees you.





Derideo_Te said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > Oh boy are you stupid! *The broccoli argument is a Pro-ACA argument,* not the other way around. The SC ruled in favor of forcing people to buy insurance. Are you really that retarded Deliaro? The ACA proves my point, not yours. Lol!
> ...


----------



## westwall (Jun 14, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > GISMYS said:
> ...










Let's see what the good Lord had to say about it....

AND YOU SHALL LOVE THE LORD YOUR GOD WITH ALL YOUR HEART, AND WITH ALL YOUR SOUL, AND WITH ALL YOUR MIND, AND WITH ALL YOUR STRENGTH.' "The second is this, 'YOU SHALL LOVE YOUR NEIGHBOR AS YOURSELF.' There is no other commandment greater than these." Mark 12:31

Funny how people like you always ignore that Commandment....


----------



## westwall (Jun 14, 2014)

Noomi said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > YES!!! SATAN AND DEMONS CRY,SCREAM AND CURSE WHEN THEY SEE GOD'S WORD OF TRUTH POSTED HERE!!!and you???
> ...








He's not a true Christian anymore than a jihadist is a true Muslim.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jun 14, 2014)

westwall said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > GISMYS said:
> ...



I feel very reluctant to judge another persons heart, regardless of how vain, shallow or hypocritical they may seem to us.

Sometimes we just don't understand their view of life, and sometimes we are wrong and don't realize it. I know I have been proven wrong on a number of matters and felt pretty damned embarrassed later when I understood why I was wrong.

Not saying you are right or wrong, but I just cant judge another persons heart if their stated values are anywhere close to what the Bible teaches.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 15, 2014)

GreenBean said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > GreenBean said:
> ...



Your post was not the origin of this specific topic!

http://www.usmessageboard.com/9261929-post1664.html

Your post was a feeble attempt to deflect from the fact that religious homophobia is a major cause of suicide amongst LBGT youth.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 15, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> BZZZT! Wrong! Get back on the corner before your pimp sees you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Once again LJ grovels in the gutter because he cannot refute the facts.


----------



## GreenBean (Jun 15, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



*WRONG:*

*NOOMI: *There will still be people who won't have an abortion because they believe that it is wrong even if the fetus does contain a "gay gene".

*GreenBean* Did you ever contemplate suicide ? Ever think that perhaps the World might be a better place without you ?

*Derideo * Did it ever occur to the homophobes that driving someone to commit suicide is sinful?

*GreenBean* Really - ya think so ? Then pray tell - what are your thoughts regarding Homicide - asassination - extermination - you socio-fascists have been using it for Generations , you don't find that sinful ? And so far as driving someone to commit suicide - sorry pal that shit don't fly - If a* Mature Adult person* is that psychologically fragile that a few words tossed about on an internet forum would cause them to commit suicide 


*Derideo *Researchers have found that attempted suicide rates and suicidal ideation among lesbian, gay, bisexual, transgender, queer, and questioning (LGBTQQ) *youth *is comparatively higher than among the general population.[1][2][3][4][5][6] LGBT teens and young adults have one of the highest rates of suicide attempts


So tell me asswipe - where do you even find the topic of Youth in his exchange - You simply can't tell the difference between Adults and Kids can you ?  Perhaps because you're so Child like yourself  - Let me ask you something faggot - are you attracted to Children ?   Do you support "Intergenerational Intimacy "


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 15, 2014)

Deliaro, the ACA forces people to buy insurance or pay a penalty, that's the bottom line.

It supports my argument, so you change the subject.

Get back on your corner before your pimp sees you.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 15, 2014)

GreenBean said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > GreenBean said:
> ...



Too bad you cannot cut & paste accurately!



> Quote: Originally Posted by Uncensored2008 - There are two possibilities; homosexuality if genetic, or it is not.
> 
> IF it is genetic, then it is clearly a mechanism for evolution to remove faulty DNA from the gene pool. IF a gene is ever isolated to be tested, it will become a primary reason to *abort babies*. Should a test arise that is accurate, homosexuality will be eradicated.
> 
> ...



What you erroneously ascribed to Noomi was posted by me. 

In the accurate reconstruction of the thread Uncensored and I both referred to *fetuses*. Noomi referred to a *kid* who will grow up "hating itself and commits suicide". My post was about the LBGT suicide rate caused by religious homophobes.

So to answer your inane question the *ONLY *person who  *WASN'T* talking about youth was* YOU*!

Having proven beyond any reasonable doubt that you lack the comprehension to intelligently engage in this debate your contributions will be treated with the contempt they deserve. Failing to respond in a civil manner will be dealt with in due course. Have a nice day.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 15, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> Deliaro, the ACA forces people to buy insurance or pay a penalty, that's the bottom line.
> 
> It supports my argument, so you change the subject.
> 
> Get back on your corner before your pimp sees you.



Ironic given that you cannot prove your own erroneous allegation!


----------



## TheJedi (Jun 15, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> TheJedi said:
> 
> 
> > They are human beings and American citizens who deserve the same rights and privileges as everyone else.
> ...



Religious arguments have no place in matters of government and law. Therefore, your opinion does not matter.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 15, 2014)

Deliaro-Duh, it would be a slippery issue. If homosexuals are considered legally a race under the 14th amendment, then what is to stop them from claiming that aborting gay fetuses is state-sanctioned genocide of the gay race?

Ain't that some shit? Gay normalization will take away a woman's right to choose if it is true that gays are a race.

Try and stick to the question this time?


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 15, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> Deliaro-Duh, it would be a slippery issue. *If homosexuals are considered legally a race under the 14th amendment*, then what is to stop them from claiming that aborting gay fetuses is state-sanctioned genocide of the gay race?
> 
> Try and stick to the question this time?



Onus is on you to prove that allegation, LJ. No response is required until you can make your case. Good luck.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 15, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > Deliaro-Duh, it would be a slippery issue. *If homosexuals are considered legally a race under the 14th amendment*, then what is to stop them from claiming that aborting gay fetuses is state-sanctioned genocide of the gay race?
> ...



You really are slow...

Are gays currently considered "minorities" protected under the 14th amendment?

Yes.

So again, Deliaro-Duh...

Under which definition do they fall under?

Country of Origin?

Nope.

Religion?

Nope.

Gender?

Nope. They're called homosexuals because they have sex with people of the same sex(a.k.a gender).

Race?

This is the only other choice, dummy. The 14th amendment does not cover behaviors. You're probably too stupid to understand the argument, which is to be expected from Deliaro-Duh, "the font of all stupidity"... But try to understand.


----------



## GISMYS (Jun 15, 2014)

TheJedi said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > TheJedi said:
> ...



ALMIGHTY GOD MAKES THE ONLY LAWS THAT COUNT FOR ALL ETERNITY,little man's laws are here today and gone tomorrow!!!


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 15, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > LockeJaw said:
> ...



Your appalling ignorance is on display again, LJ! 

The 14th Amendment does not "*protect minorities*". The terms "race", "religion" and "gender" appear nowhere in the text. That is why you were challenged to prove your idiotic allegation. 

Needless to say you not only failed to do so but you have never even read the 14th Amendment either.



> Section 1. *All persons born or naturalized in the United States, and subject to the jurisdiction thereof, are citizens of the United States *and of the State wherein they reside. *No State shall make or enforce any law which shall abridge the privileges or immunities of citizens of the United States; *nor shall any State deprive any person of life, liberty, or property, without due process of law; *nor deny to any person within its jurisdiction the equal protection of the laws.*




The "*equal protection*" clause applies to "*ALL CITIZENS*".

As US citizens gays are entitled to "*equal protection of the laws*".

Ask an adult where you live to explain what that means since it is patently obvious that you don't have a clue.


----------



## GreenBean (Jun 15, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



Whether or not you posted it or Noomi posted it is irrelevant - who gives a rats ass - if you go far enough back on the thread you can easily say the conversation actually derived out of whatever post you want.  The fact of the matter is I replied to the post that stated

There will still be people who won't have an abortion because they believe that it is wrong even if the fetus does contain a "gay gene".

-With-

Did you ever contemplate suicide ? Ever think that perhaps the World might be a better place without you ?

And was speaking to a grown person - I thought it was Noomi - if it was you then Iwas mistaken - I was speaking to a Child - Regards


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 15, 2014)

Excuse me, the constitution does not protect sexual behaviors. That is what I meant. You're right that it(14th) covers all citizens, but there is nothing in the constitution that says sexual orientation is a protected anything.

Show me where it is. Because I just gave you all the catagories covered as protected by the constitution...

So you're stilll stupid, but thanks for catching my mistake so I could clear that up for you. Lol


----------



## hipeter924 (Jun 15, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> Excuse me, the constitution does not protect sexual behaviors. That is what I meant. You're right that it(14th) covers all citizens, but there is nothing in the constitution that says sexual orientation is a protected anything.
> 
> Show me where it is. Because I just gave you all the catagories covered as protected by the constitution...
> 
> So you're stilll stupid, but thanks for catching my mistake so I could clear that up for you. Lol


More Libertard crap. You just moved the goal post from opposition to inter-racial marriage to opposition to same-sex marriage. The state has no say over what goes on in the bedroom between two consenting adults, but you would have the religious police dictating how people can live their lives. Damn you are a cop out, like most so-called 'Libertarians'.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 15, 2014)

didn't move the goal posts. I've BEEN arguing that sexual orientation is not a protected under the constitution. Y'all need to amend it in order to use that as a reason for gay marriage being legal under the 14th amendment, period.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 15, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> Excuse me, the constitution does not protect sexual behaviors. That is what I meant. You're right that it(14th) covers all citizens, but there is nothing in the constitution that says sexual orientation is a protected anything.
> 
> Show me where it is. Because I just gave you all the catagories covered as protected by the constitution...
> 
> So you're stilll stupid, but thanks for catching my mistake so I could clear that up for you. Lol



Let me repeat this for you very slowly, LJ!

Go   and   ask   an  adult   what   equal   protection   for   all   citizens  under   the   law   means.

Marriage is a state sanctioned legal contract. All citizens are of legal age can enter into a marriage contract with another consenting adult. There is no behavior stipulation that is a requirement for a marriage license. Homophobia is a behavior but there is no prohibition against homophobes from being married because they are entitled to equal protection under the law. Same goes for racists, cyclists, singers, message board posters, etc, etc.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 15, 2014)

GreenBean said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > GreenBean said:
> ...



Too bad you cannot admit that you were wrong when it came to your false allegation about the topic being the suicide rate for LBGT youth. You might have earned a little respect. As it was you merely confirmed that you lack the basic integrity necessary to engage in an honest debate. Have a nice day.


----------



## GreenBean (Jun 15, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



Coming fro You ! How Ironic !   

What you were speaking of perhaps - when I chimed in - it was to what I mistakenly thought was a mature grown person -NOOMI  - *not you *- Do your parents know what you're doing ?  Perhaps they should install parental controls on your devices


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 15, 2014)

the whole problem with that is that there is no law telling gays they cannot get married the same way everyone else does, to the opposite sex.
If there is any discrimination against gays in that, then it also discriminates against heterosexuals too! I cannot marry my best friend, we are the same sex. So the gay lobby doesn't have anything to stand on.

So you better get on amending the constitution to include homosexuals as a protected class, start a religon called...oh I don't know, maybe the church of Venus or something, and claim your orientation is a religious matter, you could claim you are protected under disabled, because you're not a race of people, you're not covered under nation of origin, and you're not covered under gender since homosexual means you Are into having sex with your own gender.

Deliaro-Duh.



Derideo_Te said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > Excuse me, the constitution does not protect sexual behaviors. That is what I meant. You're right that it(14th) covers all citizens, but there is nothing in the constitution that says sexual orientation is a protected anything.
> ...


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 15, 2014)

It's hilarious how you say the state has no business in someone's bedroom business, but yet...here you morons are, trying to pass laws based on people's bedroom business(homosexuality), through THE STATE.  Lol, the irony of it all.

By the way I agree with you. There should be no laws based on sexual orientation, period.



hipeter924 said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > Excuse me, the constitution does not protect sexual behaviors. That is what I meant. You're right that it(14th) covers all citizens, but there is nothing in the constitution that says sexual orientation is a protected anything.
> ...


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 15, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> the whole problem with that is that there is no law telling gays they cannot get married the same way everyone else does, to the opposite sex.
> If there is any discrimination against gays in that, then it also discriminates against heterosexuals too! I cannot marry my best friend, we are the same sex. So the gay lobby doesn't have anything to stand on.
> 
> So you better get on amending the constitution to include homosexuals as a protected class, start a religon called...oh I don't know, maybe the church of Venus or something, and claim your orientation is a religious matter, you could claim you are protected under disabled, because you're not a race of people, you're not covered under nation of origin, and you're not covered under gender since homosexual means you Are into having sex with your own gender.
> ...



Your post reeks of desperation, LJ!

When SCOTUS overturned DOMA they cited equal protection for all citizens. You are trying to invent a requirement where none exists. Gays are citizens and entitled to the same marriage benefits as everyone else.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 15, 2014)

So how is not allowing people to marry the same sex discrimination against gays if heterosexuals can't either?

Give me a good reason why homosexual couples should be considered equal to traditional marriage under the law?

Don't tell me I have to prove shit, Im defending the status quo...it's already proven.



Derideo_Te said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > the whole problem with that is that there is no law telling gays they cannot get married the same way everyone else does, to the opposite sex.
> ...


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 15, 2014)

Also, the state would have to make sure that only verifiable homosexuals are the ones getting married, otherwise we could end up with staright folks gaming the system for the benefits. You'd effectively destroy marriage as an institution if you didn't.

Maybe that's what you want, Deliaro-Duh?


----------



## GISMYS (Jun 15, 2014)

THE COST OF LIVING IN THE HOMOSEXUAL ABOMINATION OF SICK SEXUAL PERVERSION=RUINED LIVES OF SHAME AND GUILT,ALL KINDS STD'S,HIV POSITIVE,AIDS,SLOW DEATH,HELL. GOD DOES NOT WANT TO SEE HIS CREATION DIE THAT WAY,BUT SATAN AND DEMONS LAUGH!!!!and you???


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 15, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> Also, the state would have to make sure that only verifiable homosexuals are the ones getting married, otherwise we could end up with staright folks gaming the system for the benefits. You'd effectively destroy marriage as an institution if you didn't.
> 
> Maybe that's what you want, Deliaro-Duh?



Your should enroll in adult remedial education classes for social studies at your local community college, LJ.

Equal protection under the law means that everyone gets treated equally irrespective of how much they earn, where they live, what job they do, how little education they have (like yourself), etc, etc.

Marriage is a state sanctioned legal contract that provides certain benefits. Each state can define the age requirements and usually it is restricted to adults 18 or older and 16 with parental consent. There are probably restrictions imposed for anyone who is mentally incapacitated. The laws prohibiting inter-racial marriage were struck down because all citizens are entitled to equal treatment under the law. 

You are obsessed with discrimination and seem to believe that gays must be declared a "race" in order not to be discriminated against. However the anti discrimination amendment stipulates that the law cannot discriminate based upon gender. Therefore the law cannot dictate the gender of the adults entering into a marriage contract because to do so would be a violation of the law.

Therefore you and your best friend could legally get married and enjoy the benefits of marriage if you so chose.


----------



## GISMYS (Jun 15, 2014)

GOD HAS ALWAYS KNOWN THE COST  OF YOU LIVING IN THE HOMOSEXUAL ABOMINATION OF SICK SEXUAL PERVERSION=RUINED LIVES OF SHAME AND GUILT,ALL KINDS STD'S,HIV POSITIVE,AIDS,SLOW DEATH,HELL. GOD DOES NOT WANT TO SEE HIS CREATION DIE THAT WAY,BUT SATAN AND DEMONS LAUGH!!!!and you???


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 15, 2014)

As usual you've said a whole lot of nothing. Why should gay couples be given the same benefits as traditionally married couples when they are not the same?

You're scared to answer the question directly, obviously. Lol


Derideo_Te said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > Also, the state would have to make sure that only verifiable homosexuals are the ones getting married, otherwise we could end up with staright folks gaming the system for the benefits. You'd effectively destroy marriage as an institution if you didn't.
> ...


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 15, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> As usual you've said a whole lot of nothing. Why should gay. Ouples be given the same benefits as traditionally married couples when they are not the same?
> 
> You're scared to answer the question directly, obviously. Lol
> 
> ...



In the eyes of the law they are just 2 consenting adults who are entitled to equal protection under the law. 

The onus is on you to  prove why US citizens should be denied equal protection under the law. 

So far you haven't been able to even come close to anything resembling a justification. In fact all that you have succeeded in doing is exposing your ignorance. 

Should you be discriminated against because you are woefully ignorant of the law?


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 15, 2014)

Now De-Liar-O_Duh, you need to explain why only one sexual behavior, homosexuality, should be treated as a civil rights issue, but not beasteality, pedophilia, etc, is not?

Don't tell me animals cannot give consent, Ive seen dogs & cats raise their asses for humans & Ive seen male ones try to hump humans & human beings willing to let them do it.

So tell me? Why are gays special because of their sexual orientation & all those other perversions are not?

You will dance around the question as usual.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 15, 2014)

More dodging of the question with blah blah blah this and that. Answer the question or I will have to assume that you don't have one or that you're afraid to answer because you don't have a good enough reason. 

Equal protection under the law doesn't mean gays get to get married just because they "love" each other. Not allowing same sex marriages doeant prevent them from loving each other. So, give me a reason & quit dodging, or you admit you lose the argument & it ends here.



Derideo_Te said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > As usual you've said a whole lot of nothing. Why should gay. Ouples be given the same benefits as traditionally married couples when they are not the same?
> ...


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 15, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> Now De-Liar-O_Duh, you need to explain why only one sexual behavior, homosexuality, should be treated as a civil rights issue, but not beasteality, pedophilia, etc, is not?
> 
> Don't tell me animals cannot give consent, Ive seen dogs & cats raise their asses for humans & Ive seen male ones try to hump humans & human beings willing to let them do it.
> 
> ...



More desperate groveling in the gutter, LJ? 

In case you missed it whenever I have referred to marriage it has been between two *CONSENTING ADULTS*. Go and search the thread if you don't believe me. 

I recommend that you keep your own perversions to yourself. Your obsession with what goes on in other people's bedrooms is a perversion called voyeurism. No one is interested in your sick fantasies and if you persist they will be reported. 

What two consenting adults do in the privacy of their bedroom if their business. It doesn't interest me in the least.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 15, 2014)

Hahaha! You're still dodging as usual...Too funny to watch you squirm!

So what if you defined it as two consenting adults. The only reason gays have to get married is because "love". So why are you trying to deny people with different perverted sexual proclivities the right to marry who they love.

And also, So what if you define it as "adults", animals grow from babies to ADULTS, just as humans do. If you lay down with Fido & spread your legs, and he decides to bone you...that's him giving his consent & you giving yours.

So tell me why gays should be considered special out of the many sexual perversions there are out there, or admit you can't tell me why.

All your blabbering that doesn't address the question directly is proof your a coward afraid to admit you have no real answer.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 15, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> Hahaha! You're still dodging as usual...Too funny to watch you squirm!
> 
> So what if you defined it as two consenting adults. The only reason gays have to get married is because "love". So why are you trying to deny people with different perverted sexual proclivities the right to marry who they love.
> 
> ...



At this point it is readily apparent that you have the maturity of an 11 year old and education of a 9 year old C student.

I am not being being paid to to be your tutor or to teach you manners. 

You are unqualified to engage any further in this debate and your posts will be treated accordingly. Have a nice day.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 15, 2014)

Hahaha! Nice excuse. Scurry along, "font of all stupidity".

Lmao!


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 15, 2014)

delLiarO-Duh, doesn't see the flaw in her interpretation of equal protection.

If every law is subject to equal protection, then why do we have different tax brackets? She said it applies to income...why is it legal to tax people who make a lot of money at a higher rate than lower income people?

Gays don't QUALIFY for full marriage benefits, they do not fit the criteria for why they promote & encourage marriage in any way.

Marriage is there to provide stable families for children, it's a benefit to society to do so. 

How do gays benefit society as a group? They don't as a group.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jun 15, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> Now De-Liar-O_Duh, you need to explain why only one sexual behavior, homosexuality, should be treated as a civil rights issue, but not beasteality, pedophilia, etc, is not?
> 
> Don't tell me animals cannot give consent, Ive seen dogs & cats raise their asses for humans & Ive seen male ones try to hump humans & human beings willing to let them do it.
> 
> ...



To compare homosexuality with bestiality or pedophilia is ignorant and hateful, as homosexuality is in no way related. 

Moreover, laws prohibiting bestiality or pedophilia are applied to everyone equally, no particular class of persons is singled out for disadvantage, unlike laws prohibiting same-sex couples access to marriage law theyre eligible to participate in. 

And unlike laws seeking to deny same-sex couples access to marriage law, laws prohibiting bestiality or pedophilia are rationally based, are based on facts and evidence, and pursue a proper legislative end. 

Consequently, your argument fails as a false comparison fallacy.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 15, 2014)

Maybe Deliaro-Duh will understand this analogy: Let's say I'm an employee, and decide to fill out a 1099 tax form and try to claim more money than is due to me by filing as a contractor. Would it be "discrimination" under the equal protection clause if they were to deny me the fatter tax-return? No, because I don't QUALIFY. I am an employee, not a contractor.

You are stupid, Deliaro, that's all there is to it. If equal protection meant what you think it does, then I could do that & if they didn't give me the fatter tax return...I could claim discrimination.

Fail. Fail. Fail.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 15, 2014)

Sorry Clayton, you don't get to decide an argument is invalid just because it offends you. NEXT.....


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 15, 2014)

Hahaha! Laws for marriage apply equally across the board. One man, One woman. Clay fails again.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 15, 2014)

Gays can marry someone of the opposite sex. So can straights. Gays can't marry someone of the same sex, Straights can't either.

This is equality, there is no discrimination for either group more than the other.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 15, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> Sorry Clayton, you don't get to decide an argument is invalid just because it offends you. NEXT.....



The law has determined which arguments are valid and which ones aren't.

Clayton's positions are all in accordance with US law whereas your puerile ignorance might as well be orbiting a star in another galaxy.


----------



## Pop23 (Jun 15, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> Hahaha! Laws for marriage apply equally across the board. One man, One woman. Clay fails again.



The two groups function differently. That is not true of other civil rights. 

Male/Female couples have specific and unique functions that same sex couples do not, nor, and this is important, CAN.

Asking to be equal, when equality is impossible is silly. 

The law could make races equal, it can't make same sex coupling equal to opposite sex coupling. 

Justices are powerful, but even they can't defeat nature.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 15, 2014)

Pop23 said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > Hahaha! Laws for marriage apply equally across the board. One man, One woman. Clay fails again.
> ...



The law doesn't discriminate on the basis of race or gender because neither is chosen by the individual.

The law also doesn't discriminate on the basis of religion and yet that is a matter of individual choice.

Since the law forbids discrimination based upon race and religion why must it discriminate based upon gender just to satisfy some religious homophobes who don't understand the law and what equality is all about?


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 15, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry Clayton, you don't get to decide an argument is invalid just because it offends you. NEXT.....
> ...



Bad rulings by activist judges, we will rectify the issue come time. Clayton's positions fall apart easily, he is basin it on current law. Your filthy agenda is about to hit a serious roadblock...keep thinking otherwise.


----------



## Pop23 (Jun 15, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > LockeJaw said:
> ...



Freedom of religion is written in the constitution itself. Go back and see where I have used religion as an argument. I know you want everyone who opposes you to do such, I find no need. 

We discriminate every day based on disability or ability. Same sex couples do not function the same as opposite sex couples and it is silly to argue that they do.

Same sex couples function like roommates. Nothing more.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 15, 2014)

It doesn't matter in this case, Deliaro-Duh...

Sometimes there are special cases that demand more consideration. Unfortunately for you...this is one. Address my other points or scurry away. You've proven yourself to be a liar already. You said you were done with me. Atleast concede in grace after showing such a damning personal failing. Lol


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 15, 2014)

Pop23 said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...


Are you denying that religions are homophobic?





> We discriminate every day based on disability or ability. Same sex couples do not function the same as opposite sex couples and it is silly to argue that they do.
> 
> Same sex couples function like roommates. Nothing more.



So do those who are infertile. Why are you not imposing a fertility requirement on marriage?


----------



## Pop23 (Jun 15, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



Religious views are a moot point. The argument stands on it's own merit. 

You deflect from the question, fertility is ONLY relevant to opposite sex coupling. It is NEVER relevant to same sex coupling. 

If you were trying to make the two comparable, it simply shows how very different they are.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 15, 2014)

Pop23 said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...



Religious homophobes are the primary opposition to gay marriage therefore they are anything but moot.

Only one deflecting is you because the issue of fertility is null and void as far as marriage is concerned.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jun 15, 2014)

Pop23 said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...



Equal protection of the law is also written into the Constitution, as is individual liberty.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 15, 2014)

Homophobic, from what I gather means anyone who falls into these categories: heterosexual, male, christian, common sensical types, individualists, Muslims, orthodox Jews, Jesus(who ordained marriage as a man & woman joined together as one), Muhammad, Moses...I'm in great company there, excuse me if I Take that phony label as a compliment.


----------



## Pop23 (Jun 15, 2014)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



So the blind are allowed to drive? And the mentally challenged are allowed to contract?

The ability for only male/female couples to create population is unique. 

Same sex is no more than roommates.


----------



## Pop23 (Jun 15, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



I know many non religious people who oppose same sex marriage. Your brush strokes are way too wide. 

Procreation is only possible when males and females couple. It is NEVER possible with same sex. 

The two groups are no where similar. 

Can you make that claim with any other protected group?


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 15, 2014)

Pop23 said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...


Ironic!





> Procreation is only possible when males and females couple. It is NEVER possible with same sex.
> 
> The two groups are no where similar.
> 
> Can you make that claim with any other protected group?



Utterly irrelevant to the legal marriage contract. Onus remains on you to prove relevancy. Epic failure to date on your part is duly noted. Forecast for your continued failure to prove relevancy is 100%.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 15, 2014)

Chicken shits!


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 15, 2014)

Bullshit fucktard. It's totally relevant, marriage is set up to promote reponsible Reproduction...your homosexual pets cannot reproduce. Most people find out they're infertile AFTER marriage. We already know your pets are.

So you lose, once again. Love is not enough to qualify for full marriage benefits.

NEXT...


Derideo_Te said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...


----------



## Beachboy (Jun 15, 2014)

Is it just me, or are there a lot of people in USMB who have never read, let alone understood the U. S. Constitution?  Do they realize that Washington, Jefferson, Adams and Franklin were _wild-eyed, radical revolutionaries _who sold the idea of independence to the colonists?

I am so tired of stupid people, I rarely come here any more.  We should find a Constitutional way to require a college education in order to vote!






I am out of patience with low-information voters/posters.​


----------



## Pop23 (Jun 15, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



You appear to have a problem with reality. 

Get this straight, someone who thinks sleeping with a member of the same sex is the height of irrelevancy. I value your opinion every bit as much as I value a hoarders opinion on housecleaning. 

Same sex couplings have no continuing worth past the deaths of the participants.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 15, 2014)

Were they "wild eyed radicals" in the mold you wish to see them? Or is it possible to gauge just how "radical" they were through historical record, Beachboy?


----------



## GISMYS (Jun 15, 2014)

DO YOU WANT A " Constitutional " RIGHT TO LIVE LIKE AN ANIMAL? ARE YOU READY TO PAY THE PRICE IN SHAME,GUILT,RUINED LIFE, STD',HIV AIDS,SLOW DEATH ROTTING WHILE CLINGING TO LIFE,CRYING,SCREAMING,CURSING,THEN DEATH ANS HELL??? FOR WHAT?? THE SICK ABOMINATION OF SEXUAL PERVERSION???? Wise up!!!


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 15, 2014)

Damn it Gismys! You're right but please use secular points to prove the biblical points you've made atleast. You can, that is not wrong in the eyes of God, I am sure.

You've went 100's of pages yelling at folks & quoting scripture...we all get it.

The next move to make is to qualify what God said. Nature says what God says, my friend. 

I admire your tenacity, but dude...qualify your points man!


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 15, 2014)

Get down with your bad self, Pop!


Pop23 said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...


----------



## Silhouette (Jun 15, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> Damn it Gismys! You're right but please use secular points to prove the biblical points you've made atleast. You can, that is not wrong in the eyes of God, I am sure.
> 
> You've went 100's of pages yelling at folks & quoting scripture...we all get it.
> 
> ...



GYSMIS is a gay guy role-playing a radical bible thumper to milk sympathy for the LGBT cult.  I think you're fairly new to these threads so I'll clue you in.  Pretty much everyone agrees on that point and that's why nobody responds to him.  Not even the gay people here.  He's doing a really poor job.


----------



## GISMYS (Jun 15, 2014)

Silhouette said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > Damn it Gismys! You're right but please use secular points to prove the biblical points you've made atleast. You can, that is not wrong in the eyes of God, I am sure.
> ...



BOTTOMLINE=GOD'S WORD ON THE SICK ABOMINATION OF SEXUAL PERVERSION IS THE ONLY WORD THAT COUNTS!!!  GOD can free you from demon control,believe,confess and repent and accept JESUS AS YOUR LORD AND SAVIOR AND HE will forgive you and wash you clean. Lasciviousness is all lustful and sexual forms of perverseness. Its the loss of reason to bridle ones desires and causing one to adventure into any and all forms of lustful desires. Its having no control of and living with no boundaries. Lascivious is a demon. Theyre the demons that influence and control the mind of man, causing him not to accept any and all things that are of the natural or normal. For an example, its natural and normal for a man to only want a woman, and a woman to only want a man. But with this demon inside of you, he has your mind in a sexual perverseness of confusion. Thats why, it becomes normal to you if youre a man and want to lie down with a man, and vice versa for a woman being with a woman. Now you live your life with this spirit causing you to go against nature and God, therefore reaping up the Judgement of God against you. Another perfect plan of Satan and his demons.(Rom.1: 24-32/Gal.5: 19)


----------



## Slyhunter (Jun 15, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> Damn it Gismys! You're right but please use secular points to prove the biblical points you've made atleast. You can, that is not wrong in the eyes of God, I am sure.
> 
> You've went 100's of pages yelling at folks & quoting scripture...we all get it.
> 
> ...



Ignore works.


----------



## GISMYS (Jun 15, 2014)

GISMYS=GOD IS MY SOURCE=GISMYS!!! AND 15+ YEARS OF POSTING ON MESSAGE BOARDS WORLDWIDE HAS PROVEN ""NO ONE"" IGNORES GISMYS!!!!! TWEAK!! No one!


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 15, 2014)

You must be a phoney Christian, or a dumb one..because if you spent 15 plus years condemning people, without displaying why it's wrong in God's creation through physical & secular facts... You are 100% failing at what you set out to do. Didn't Kent Hovind atleast pick up a banana to illustrate how God made bananas for humans? 

Good grief buddy, you've got to do more than preach! Why don't you understand that?


----------



## GISMYS (Jun 15, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> You must be a phoney Christian, or a dumb one..because if you spent 15 plus years condemning people, without displaying why it's wrong in God's creation through physical & secular facts... You are 100% failing at what you set out to do. Didn't Kent Hovind atleast pick up a banana to illustrate how God made bananas for humans?
> 
> Good grief buddy, you've got to do more than preach! Why don't you understand that?



LOL!!! OVER 40,000,000 DEAD FROM AIDS AND ANOTHER 40 MILLION HIV POSITIVE SHOULD GIVE YOU A "HINT" AS TO WHY GOD SAYS SICK SEXUAL PERVERSION IS AN ABOMINATION!!! try to think!


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 15, 2014)

Ignored.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 16, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > I know many non religious people who oppose same sex marriage. Your brush strokes are way too wide.
> ...





LockeJaw said:


> Bullshit fucktard. It's totally relevant, marriage is set up to promote reponsible Reproduction...your homosexual pets cannot reproduce. Most people find out they're infertile AFTER marriage. We already know your pets are.
> 
> So you lose, once again. Love is not enough to qualify for full marriage benefits.
> 
> NEXT...



I hope you don't realize that with every post, you help the gay civil rights movement. Reasonable people reading the board will look at your post and say "I think gays are icky, but I'm not THAT guy, he's a bigot". 

My brother and his wife knew they would not be having children when they got married...they were still allowed to marry. My grandfather is 96 and has a 86 year old girlfriend. They wouldn't be denied civil marriage...again rendering your "argument" both moot and silly. Add to that the following regarding 1st cousins marrying legally:

Arizona- if both are 65 or older, or one is unable to reproduce.
Illinois- if both are 50 or older, or one is unable to reproduce.
Maine- if couple obtains a physician's certificate of genetic counseling.
Utah- if both are 65 or older, or if both are 55 or older and one is unable to reproduce.
Wisconsin- if the woman is 55 or older, or one is unable to reproduce​
So this time it's not just people on USMB making an ass out of you, it's the laws of the states laughing at your "it's about children" argument. Heck, it was already laughed at by the SCOTUS.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 16, 2014)

We will see who is laughing soon enough...well Im always laughing at the idea that homosexual couplings are equal to real marriages...but we will see who is laughing when SCOTUS rules next year(I believe).


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 16, 2014)

I really wonder if gays understand that if they think rights can be given by the government, that once opposition to gay marriage gains control of it, they can be taken away by that same government. 

Marriage is not an absolute right, it's actually none of the Feds business what state's decide on this, and I kind of see it going that way after reading about the Windsor case.

But you never know.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 16, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> We will see who is laughing soon enough...well Im always laughing at the idea that homosexual couplings are equal to real marriages...but we will see who is laughing when SCOTUS rules next year(I believe).



Would you like to make a wager on how the SCOTUS will rule on marriage equality? Signature lines or avatars?


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 16, 2014)

Not yet, Wytchy. It's too far away at the moment to know which way it'll go, once we start getting closer & we get to hear opening arguments I would be more than glad to.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 16, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> Not yet, Wytchy. It's too far away at the moment to know which way it'll go, once we start getting closer & we get to hear opening arguments I would be more than glad to.



Ah, so your bluster was just that, bluster. You sounded so sure when you said "We will see who is laughing soon enough...well Im always laughing at the idea that homosexual couplings are equal to real marriages...but we will see who is laughing when SCOTUS rules next year(I believe)."

Just talking out your ass were you?


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 16, 2014)

Losing Streak Lengthens For Foes Of Gay Marriage

But NOM will be there, fighting to the death no matter the cost!! Who is gonna march with NOM on Thursday? I'm sure it will be better attended that the American Spring.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 16, 2014)

I'm always laughing at the idea because it doesn't matter what the SCOTUS rules or doesn't rule...they're not equal in most people's eyes, including mine.

I think both sides have a 50/50 chance because the court can sometimes surprise us. I'm not a betting man, however the last bet I made on here was that Zimmerman would be found not guilty & walk...so I have a good record here so far. I waited to find out more about that case, nothing wrong with gauging my odds before betting, is there?


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 16, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> I'm always laughing at the idea because it doesn't matter what the SCOTUS rules or doesn't rule...they're not equal in most people's eyes, including mine.
> 
> I think both sides have a 50/50 chance because the court can sometimes surprise us. I'm not a betting man, however the last bet I made on here was that Zimmerman would be found not guilty & walk...so I have a good record here so far. I waited to find out more about that case, nothing wrong with gauging my odds before betting, is there?



Not if you're a blusterer just talking shit...which is apparently the case. I'm confident, you're not. Of course I'm looking currently at something like a 17 to 18 and OH (zero) record on the rulings. Every single one has gone FOR marriage equality since Windsor. From the article you posted elsewhere:

_In even that brief time, the number of states recognizing same-sex marriage will probably grow from thirteen to near twenty.  The publics acceptance of same-sex unions will continue to expand quickly.  And a number of lower courts will begin to recognize a right to same-sex marriage.​_
It already is happening exactly as described. A significant number of lower courts recognized the right to same sex marriage AND a few Federal ones...heading off to appeals now. The best part? They're all giving a shout out to Scalia's dissent.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 16, 2014)

Okay, Seawytch. What is it you want in my sig if you win?


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 16, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> Okay, Seawytch. What is it you want in my sig if you win?



Sorry, but you don't choose it until the bet is won. The bet is signature lines or avatars worn for a month...with the additional stipulation that you must post regularly...you can't worm out and hide by not posting for a month like some folks.  

I wore the NY Giants as my avatar. You can't get any more humiliating or embarrassing than that, so don't worry


----------



## namvet (Jun 16, 2014)

kill em all


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 16, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, Seawytch. What is it you want in my sig if you win?
> ...



I'm not worried. And it's a bet then.


----------



## Pop23 (Jun 16, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...



No matter if you want to or not, same sex couples cannot procreate. Has nothing to do with 1. Want 2. Disability 3. Age. It is, was and always will be impossible. 

Are you saying it is your age making you unable to procreate with your partner? A disability? Or a want?

Of course not, your ability was, is and always would be impossible. 

The more you try to make the two demographic groups the same, you show just how different they are. 

I don't have to use same sex subgroups to show this. Again showing that the two groups do not function anywhere near the same.


----------



## Silhouette (Jun 16, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > We will see who is laughing soon enough...well Im always laughing at the idea that homosexual couplings are equal to real marriages...but we will see who is laughing when SCOTUS rules next year(I believe).
> ...



You're a little late on that one Seawytch.  The Ruling came out last Summer.  You may have heard of it?  Windsor v the United States?  United States v. Windsor

Read pages 14-22 of the Opinion.  Pay careful attention to how the Court describes was and is the right and proper way for gay marriage to be allowed.  Pay attention to the amount of time the Court dedicates to the broad consensus vs its passing mention of Loving v Virginia, that it apparently left open as to whether or not it applies to gay behaviors as well as race.  

Pay really close attention to how the Court says the way it likes gay marriage to be handled as "the Framers of the Constitution intended".  That's your key-phrase right there.  When the Supreme Court says "the way the Framers of the Constitution intended" and "since the founding of the country", that's their way of telling the general public, "this idea we are talking about, the way we want gay marriage to be debated and decided upon, is a _Constitutional-finding_, as well as so backdated to the founding of the country"..

Last time I checked and especially where you are concerned Seawytch, Prop 8 in California was passed after the country was founded.  Go ahead, read it.  Then make your foolish wagers.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 16, 2014)

Pop23 said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...




Nobody is trying to make any demographic "the same", but they will be treated equally under the law. 

The "demographics" for infertile couples isn't the same for fertile couples...but the "demographics" for gays and infertile couples is the same...you wish to deny marriage equality to only one of those "demographics"....based solely on animus towards that "demographic".


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 16, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > LockeJaw said:
> ...




Done {cyber handshake)


----------



## hipeter924 (Jun 16, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> the whole problem with that is that there is no law telling gays they cannot get married the same way everyone else does, to the opposite sex.


 If marriage wasn't so important in having the same Federal/State tax benefits and rights as heterosexual couples, then it wouldn't be a problem. If the government got out of the marriage business, then there wouldn't be the issues, but someone thought giving 'marriage' special status in law was a good idea, even if it was at the expense (or to the detriment) of other taxpayers.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 17, 2014)

Pop23 said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...



Ironic!

As I predicted you have completely and utterly failed to prove the legal relevancy of your obsession with same sex intercourse.

Feel free to continue to rant but until you can provide any substantiation that is relevant your posts will be treated as the meaningless homophobic drivel that they are. Have a nice day.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 17, 2014)

hipeter924 said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > the whole problem with that is that there is no law telling gays they cannot get married the same way everyone else does, to the opposite sex.
> ...



Hipster, marriage has special status because it promotes a two parent, mother &  for children. What's the point of giving homosexuals, people who CANNOT have children directly from their union, the same benefits...just because of "love"? Noone is stopping them from loving each other, they just don't qualify for the same benefits...they're different.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 17, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> hipeter924 said:
> 
> 
> > LockeJaw said:
> ...



No different from the millions of infertile or childless by choice couples...none of whom are prevented from civilly marrying. 

Some people who wish to civilly marry are prevented from having children or they can't marry...also rendering your "argument" (for lack of a better term) entirely moot.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 17, 2014)

It's pretty much the same in any society that is living under a state, hipster.


----------



## Pop23 (Jun 17, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > hipeter924 said:
> ...



Do you believe in reproductive rights, reproductive privacy? Support Roe v Wade?


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 17, 2014)

Pop23 said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > LockeJaw said:
> ...



Do you have a point? Shit, what am I saying...it's Pops, he will have no point, just some ridiculously off base analogy that either has nothing to do with the topic or is a ludicrous strawman.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 17, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



Pops does have a point...on the end of his nose...that he likes sticking between the sheets of homosexuals. 

Too bad Pops doesn't appreciate how perverted he really is to be so obsessed with the sex lives of other people.


----------



## Pop23 (Jun 17, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...



Afraid to answer the questions?

Thought so.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 17, 2014)

Pop23 said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



Your questions have been dealt with repeatedly. Asking them again isn't going to change the answers. There is no reproduction qualification for state marriage contracts. 

Feel free to waste your own time with your obsession.


----------



## Pop23 (Jun 17, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



As I thought, you are afraid of the answer?

Do gays support a woman's right to reproductive privacy?

Interesting, ain't it?


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 17, 2014)

Pop23 said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...




You don't think...you concoct ludicrous analogies. 

So what is the silliness this time, Pops? Yes, I support a woman's right to make reproductive choices regarding HER body. How in earth are you going to twist that into justifying being a bigot this time?


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 17, 2014)

There is no good reason why the law should consider homosexual couples the same as traditional couples...Not one.


----------



## Pop23 (Jun 17, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



You love to wait until the questions go far enough back that they know longer appear in the quotes. That way you don't have to answer them as asked. 

No, you don't get to frame my argument. 

Do you support a women's right to reproductive privacy?

Do you support Roe v Wade?


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 17, 2014)

Pop23 said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...



RvW and the right to privacy have nothing to do with marriage. The only possible correlation to RvW is that the same people who oppose RvW also oppose gay marriage.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 17, 2014)

Our law is ultimately built upon nature's law. I understand you folks just want to feel normal, well you're not. Homosexuality is the precursor to the fall of ALL civilizations.

"If it feels good, do it"...should not be codified in law. Get a civil union...you're different.


----------



## Peach (Jun 17, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> Our law is ultimately built upon nature's law. I understand you folks just want to feel normal, well you're not. Homosexuality is the precursor to the fall of ALL civilazations.
> 
> "If it feels good, do it"...should not be codified in law. Get a civil union...you're different.



The fall of all civilizations? The Ice Ages, disease, invasions, colonies; there is not one reason applicable to all societies.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 17, 2014)

Peach said:


> The fall of all civilizations? The Ice Ages, disease, invasions, colonies; there is not one reason applicable to all societies.



The United States as a Constitutional Republic, a land of freedom and opportunity is certainly over.

Perhaps in several thousand years, humans will again build a nation predicated on the ideals of liberty, who knows?


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 17, 2014)

Excuse me, GREAT CIVILIZATIONS(greeks, AZTECS, Zulus, etc. I'm still right either way you cut it, Peach. Homosexuality is a detriment to human society.
Z
There is no benefit to it. It's a paranoid, schizoprenic lifestyle..they know why people don't like them, and that's why they want to pervert the instituions...marriage in particular.


----------



## Peach (Jun 17, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> Excuse me, GREAT CIVILIZATIONS(greeks, AZTECS, Zulus, etc. I'm still right either way you cut it, Peach. Homosexuality is a detriment to human society.
> Z
> There is no benefit to it. It's a paranoid, schizoprenic lifestyle..they know why people don't like them, and that's why they want to pervert the instituions...marriage in particular.



Obviously, our beliefs differ; of course, I find in the differences in US society, the source of our strength.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 17, 2014)

Yes, that's because you're a woman, apparently.

It can't be because you're stupid...you're definitely not.


----------



## Peach (Jun 17, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> Yes, that's because you're a woman, apparently.
> 
> It can't be because you're stupid...you're definitely not.



Yes, I am female, but it is more than that fact. Great teachers, of many differing heritages, a couple gay, that I remember, all made me want to learn. (Plus, in my home, if you said the "N" word, you could not sit down for a few hours) Then the lecture series.....'narrow minded, ignorant'. I came to the conclusion, after many hours of listening, being narrow minded and ignorant were not virtues.


----------



## Pop23 (Jun 17, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



So why are you afraid to answer simple questions?

Odd


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 18, 2014)

Pop23 said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...



I answered your question Pops. Did you not understand the first time? I'll type slower. I support a woman's right to make reproductive choices regarding HER body.


----------



## Warrior102 (Jun 18, 2014)

My attitude towards homos? 

Well, at sea - blanket party their gay asses and throw them over the side. 

The more the merrier.


----------



## GISMYS (Jun 18, 2014)

HEAR AND VELIEVE GOD'S WORD!!!==Don&#8217;t you know that those doing such things have no share in the Kingdom of God? Don&#8217;t fool yourselves. Those who live immoral lives, who are idol worshipers, adulterers or homosexuals&#8212;will have no share in his Kingdom. 1 Corinthians 6:9


----------



## CorvusRexus (Jun 30, 2014)

Peach said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > Excuse me, GREAT CIVILIZATIONS(greeks, AZTECS, Zulus, etc. I'm still right either way you cut it, Peach. Homosexuality is a detriment to human society.
> ...



That is because strength in a society _does_ come from differing opinions and people.


----------



## GISMYS (Jun 30, 2014)

little man's ideas,opinions,beliefs about sexual perversion count for nothing. ALMIGHTY GOD has the first and last WORD=ALMIGHTY GOD'S WORD ON HOMOSEXUALS LIVING IN SEXUAL PERVERSION==do you not know that the unrighteous will not inherit the kingdom of God? Do not be deceived; neither fornicators, nor idolaters, nor adulterers, nor effeminate, nor homosexuals, 10 nor thieves, nor the covetous, nor drunkards, nor revilers, nor swindlers, will inherit the kingdom of God. 1 Corinthians 6:9-10==Therefore God gave them over in the lusts of their hearts to impurity, so that their bodies would be dishonored among them. 25 For they exchanged the truth of God for a lie, and worshiped and served the creature rather than the Creator, who is blessed forever. Amen.

26 For this reason God gave them over to degrading passions; for their women exchanged the natural function for that which is unnatural, 27 and in the same way also the men abandoned the natural function of the woman and burned in their desire toward one another, men with men committing indecent acts and receiving in their own persons the due penalty of their error.
Romans 1:24-27


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Jun 30, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> Our law is ultimately built upon nature's law. I understand you folks just want to feel normal, well you're not. Homosexuality is the precursor to the fall of ALL civilizations.
> 
> "If it feels good, do it"...should not be codified in law. Get a civil union...you're different.



My Dog scruffy vehemently disagrees ... down boy! Baaaaaad doggie!!!


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Jun 30, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> HEAR AND VELIEVE GOD'S WORD!!!==Dont you know that those doing such things have no share in the Kingdom of God? Dont fool yourselves. Those who live immoral lives, who are idol worshipers, adulterers or homosexualswill have no share in his Kingdom. 1 Corinthians 6:9



Judgment is for god - god decides who's name is written into the book of life.


----------

